# The Adventures of Duke and Charlie and their new brother Rocky



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Congrats!!!!!!!! How exciting!!


----------



## NikB8 (Feb 4, 2013)

Congrats!!


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

And we cannot wait to meet him 

Congratulations


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, very happy and excited for you.

Looking forward to meeting your new family member.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Very good news all around!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Congratulations to you. That is very exciting. I know because we went through that a few months ago and brought our Lily home 3 days before Christmas this year. I know you will find an incredible companion.


----------



## randomBvR (Dec 26, 2013)

Congrats! I waited for months for a golden to come through the rescue but had no luck, eventually I just rescued a misplaced puppy off Craigslist.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I know I'm jumping way ahead of myself here since we don't have a rescue yet, but any words of advice for integrating him with Duke - my 21 month old golden.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

You will probably bring Duke to the meeting at the foster family, at least that's how it was for us. A car ride home and before we went into the house we took them on a long walk together.


----------



## randomBvR (Dec 26, 2013)

jennretz said:


> I know I'm jumping way ahead of myself here since we don't have a rescue yet, but any words of advice for integrating him with Duke - my 21 month old golden.


Goldens love other Goldens, they just seem to know that they're the same. You won't need to do any special meeting rituals, they'll do just fine together  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Congratulations! I remember you had posted about getting a second dog and thank you for opening your home to a rescue.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

I am so EXCITED for you!! As Good As Gold is a wonderful organization.
They are located in Woodridge, IL, that's where I live, and we have an
As Good As Gold Female Adopted Golden Retriever living kitty corner from us.
Her name is Rosie.

I think that maybe they will bring him over to meet your boy, but if not I would introduce them on neutral territory before coming into the house. Everything will be fine. When we lost our Smooch in Dec. 2010, we were going to adopt from them, and then I remembered Tucker on the forum here needed a home, so we adopted him!!

Can't wait to hear more!!


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

How exciting! Congratulations!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

I will be watching this thread!
So excited!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Congratulations! I'm so glad your home visit went well and I'm very happy for you! 

I think introducing the two dogs in a neutral location is an excellent idea. I've done this twice when I introduced my rescue dogs to my current dogs and it worked out very well both times.


----------



## aussieresc (Dec 30, 2008)

I am involved with rescue for a different breed and we send adopters home with lots of advice. Since you already have another dog I would not allow them alone together without supervision for at least a month. Good luck to you.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

The waiting part is rather anti-climatic! I was interested in 2 different boys , but it appears both are in process of getting adopted. What is a reasonable expectation for a wait time?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

I have no idea what is reasonable for a wait time. I think we had to wait a week or two for the lady to come out and do a home visit and then we went to her house to meet her fosters, but this was YEARS AGO, and it wasn't As Good As Gold. We met Smooch the day we went to her house and she was the only female that Golden Opportunities had, and we adopted her. At the time I was going to Florida with my sister, so Beth wanted to wait until I returned and then Ken and I picked her up.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations, and a million thank yous for rescuing a golden in need when the time comes!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

jennretz said:


> The waiting part is rather anti-climatic! I was interested in 2 different boys , but it appears both are in process of getting adopted. What is a reasonable expectation for a wait time?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I might depend on the number of dogs available for Adoption with the Rescue and the number of Approved Applicants that are waiting for a dog. 

There could be several approved applicants ahead of you. 

Did you specify a particular age or male/female?

Are you getting any updates from the group? 

I would try to keep in touch with them as much as possible. 

The Group I adopted my girl from and I use to help, would contact approved applicants as a dog became available. Whoever was on top of the list, would be contacted first. If they were not interested, then the next person was contacted.

Also, the best possible match for the dog and the family was also taken into consideration when contacting approved applicants.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

We did say we preferred a younger male. And we are on the wait list. I'm just excited I guess and the waiting part is hard 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I saw a cute golden/german shepherd mix puppy with another rescue so I put an application in for him. Is it wrong to have applications in at 2 rescues? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I don't think so. 

When I was helping a GR Rescue and approved applicants were on a Wait list, sometimes they got a pup/dog from another source. 

If you decide to adopt another pup/dog, just let the Rescue know.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*No*



jennretz said:


> I saw a cute golden/german shepherd mix puppy with another rescue so I put an application in for him. Is it wrong to have applications in at 2 rescues?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I don't think it's wrong at all.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

We're going to meet a rescue this Sunday to see if he would be a good fit. He sounds like he might be a nice fit. Fingers crossed!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

I will be thinking of you Sunday! Is the rescue you're meeting with As Good As Gold?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

jennretz said:


> We're going to meet a rescue this Sunday to see if he would be a good fit. He sounds like he might be a nice fit. Fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yay! Best of luck to you, hope it works out, will be thinking of you. 

Looking forward to your update!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> I will be thinking of you Sunday! Is the rescue you're meeting with As Good As Gold?


Yes it is. They have an 18 month old male rescued from Puerto Rico. He's got some training that needs to be done (he was a street dog)...need to see if my husband can be ok with that...gets into trash, counter surfs, etc


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

We just got Lily right before Christmas and she was not what we asked for in our application, but what an incredible little girl she has turned out to be. Sometimes adoption is the greatest gift to you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Yes, I can see your hubby will have to be on board.

I think I saw this boy on Facebook! WOW!! Can't wait to hear!!
As far as counter surging, both GOldens we've had have been counter surfers.
Smooch was a stray in the worst area of Chicago. Tucker just likes to take potatos, soap, anything he can put in his mouth off the counter. We also close the bathroom doors when we go out!!
We just leave no food on the counter and push everything to back of the counter.
I put the bananas under the sink when we go out.
We put our garbage can UNDER THE SINK behind closed doors. We keep a recycle can with a swinging lid out for recycle only.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Well, now I'm in a dilemma. The other rescue reached out to me about the cute mix puppy I reached out about the other day and said I was approved to adopt him. Because he is in the south, they would bring him here (w/out meeting him prior) for me to adopt him. I'm so torn. I would love to help both. I'm sitting here weighing the pros and cons of each and thinking what might be easiest for my husband and duke. Any suggestions? Gallant is from As Good as Gold and he's absolutely stunning - he's the 18 month old from Puerto Rico. Charlie is 3 months old (saw him on Blues City Rescue) - he's a golden/german shepard mix and was rescued from a high kill shelter in TN...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

This is completely a personal decision, but for me I would go with a dog I can meet first and can meet Duke. Puppies are a handful, too, and that puppy will always get adopted. How old is Duke? I'm guessing he is close in age to Gallant, which I've always found to be a good thing. Talk it over with your Husband.
The other thing is that getting the puppy here may be tough, too.
As Good As Gold is a first class rescue!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks Karen! I wish I could adopt them all, but I think that's called hoarding! LOL. My husband's advice is to still meet Gallant and see how he gets on with Duke.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thought I would post their pictures so you can see why I'm torn. Charlie (the puppy) is recovering from mange so is missing some hair on his face.
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

You need to follow your heart. Are you up for a puppy all over again now, then get Charlie! I am assuming that Gallant will be a little more settled since he's a bit older, but at 18 months he could also be a handful! I am sure you could make either one work. I wish you luck in your decision, keep us posted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Thanks Karen! I wish I could adopt them all, but I think that's called hoarding! LOL. My husband's advice is to still meet Gallant and see how he gets on with Duke.


Jenn: I think your husband is right, meet Gallant and see how he and Duke like one another and how you and your hubby like him. They are both beautiful boys!
Gallant looks like my Tucker-beautiful boy!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

One more day til we meet Gallant!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I don't envy you, you have a tough decision to make. 

Charlie is adorable and Gallant is beautiful!

I wanted a puppy so bad after I lost my Bridge boy at 15.5, but my DH didn't want one. Puppies are adorable, so much fun, but also a lot of work, but worth it. 

There is also a lot to be said for an older dog or in your case, a young adult. You may have a few things that need to be worked on, but for the most part, all you have to do is enjoy them.

I ended up adopting a young golden boy I found at my County Humane Society after my Bridge boy passed. He was thought to be 2-3, not really sure of his exact age. He looks a lot like Gallant actually. I had forgotten how much fun it was to have a young active dog in the house again. He's been so much fun and a true blessing. 

Good luck with your meet and greet, hope it goes well. Looking forward to your update.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gallant*

I can't wait to hear about Gallant and how the meeting goes!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm very excited for you! I hope it works out with Gallant!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Will be thinking of you, Gallant, Duke and your whole family tomorrow!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So my step-son is lobbying hard for the puppy. He brought home a book on german shepards and a name tag with Charlie's name on it. On one hand I admire his attempts to sway my opinion and on the other I feel like Gallant may not get a fair objective meeting. Tough decision ahead...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Will be thinking of you all today. 
I'm sure you and your hubby will be the one caring for the dog.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Gallant and Duke got on famously. He's an absolute sweetheart. My husband took this picture of the two of us.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gallant*

Great picture of Gallant and you. He looks like a sweetheart!
That's so wonderful that he and Duke loved one another!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So today is the big day! I'm picking up Gallant tonight and will start a new thread introducing him. So, while Christopher had his heart set on the puppy Charlie and had the name tag made for him, we've decided to change Gallants name to Charles Gallant and call him Charlie for short! I'll need to read other threads to understand challenges with changing their name.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Congratulations!!*

I WASN'T sure what the decision was, since you didn't say anything yesterday!
Guess EVERYONE was in love with Gallant, and judging from the picture, it looks like the feeling was mutual on his part!

So happy for you, your Hubby and Duke!
Charlie is a cute name!

When we adopted our Golden Girl from Golden Ret. Rescue, her name was Bedlam (she was 16 mos. old) and we renamed her Smooch-no problems!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so happy you're going to adopt Gallant! Congratulations!

As far as the name change, I've changed the names of both of my rescues. Annie was originally Bailey. I called her Annie-Bailey for a week or so and then eventually dropped Bailey. No problems at all. Rindy was originally Sophie and I did the same thing. I called her Rindy-Sophie and eventually dropped Sophie. They both caught on quick. 

I think Charlie is a very cute name!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for all your support and cheering on! My step-son is now completely on-board and out running errands today to Charlie Gallant proof the house (trash can, counters, etc). He's moving kennels and buying toys  It warms my heart how much he loves animals. He's 22...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Charles Gallant is beautiful, I'm a huge fan of the Reds, love them. 

Gallant may have already had a name change when he was brought into the Rescue's program. Alot of times Rescue Groups change their names to give them a new beginning, fresh start. Dogs normally adjust very easily to name changes. 

I adopted my boy three years ago from my County Humane Society, the shelter called him Barrett. I renamed him to Remy, he had no problems with the name change. 

Best of luck with Charles Gallant, enjoy your new boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

Can't wait until Charlie is home!

He looks like Tucker!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Just a few pics of Charlie Gallant... First night home.....
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

So happy to see this, Welcome Home Charlie!

Thank you for rescuing!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

Charlie is just beautiful!
Look how he's sitting so nicely for you!
Love the pic of him on the couch, too! Sure made himself at home fast!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

He looks so happy to be in his new home! Love it!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie is only 59.8 lbs...need to fatten him up


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldens R Great*

Goldens R Great

I love how you list all of the dogs you have adopted in your signature!
They are the best!!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Goldens R Great
> 
> I love how you list all of the dogs you have adopted in your signature!
> They are the best!!


 
Why thank you! It makes me happy to have all of them listed and a little comment about each of them. Thank you for noticing!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie had a very full day! I hope I didn't overwhelm him... Duke is a bit stressed now that he realizes Charlie is staying. Charlie went to half a day of doggie daycare. They told me he kept checking in with Duke.















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

And now Dukers is completely worn out after taking care of his new brother...









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Love the pictures*

I just love the pictures!
What beautiful boys and I love the couch!
What kind of material is that?


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Yay! Be reading this thread waiting for the conclusion 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> I just love the pictures!
> What beautiful boys and I love the couch!
> What kind of material is that?


 They're leather and really seem to hold up well with both dogs. I had Charlie's nails trimmed yesterday as well so that he wouldn't accidentally tear a hole in it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Love the leather sofa-how shiny it is!!

We have leather, too.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh!! I have always wanted a cream leather couch

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> Love the leather sofa-how shiny it is!!
> 
> We have leather, too.


Very nice sofa! And what a handsome golden you have there...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

=charlie






=duke


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

Love the two new pictures of Charlie! He does look like Tucker!
The cream leather sofa and loveseat - we bought at Dania on Roosevelt Road in Lombard, 10 years ago!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen - one of the pictures is of Duke...isn't it amazing how much alike they look?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duh!!*

Duh!!

SORRY!!

Duke, Charlie and Tucker all resemble one another!

We adopted Tucker from this forum. His former family lived in Yorkville, Illinois.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-rescue-cases/89153-adoption-opportunity.html


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen - is that Tucker with you on your sofa?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Yes, that is Tucker with me on the sofa. We adopted him in Dec. 2010 and he and Tonka, our Samoyed, love one another. They are 11 months apart in age.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> Yes, that is Tucker with me on the sofa. We adopted him in Dec. 2010 and he and Tonka, our Samoyed, love one another. They are 11 months apart in age.


Both are beautiful! How do you stay on top of all the fur?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Ken put a central vacuum in our house, but I really gave up a long time ago. I just vacuum once a week. All of my friends are DOG PEOPLE!

Tucker and Tonka go to the groomer every 3-4 months. Tucker loves to be brushed, but Tonka doesn't! Tonka has enough fur for five dogs!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Awwwwwwwwwww, looks like they've bonded!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Give us a verbal update with that pic  looks like things are a small bit better?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie is such a sweet boy and he's really bonded with Duke. Since he was a street dog, he has some issues with being scared with loud noises and such. My stepson wasn't thinking last night and he loudly popped some bubble wrap. It scared Charlie so bad that he was shaking in the corner. I felt so bad for him and my stepson felt terrible - he just didn't stop to think when he did it. Anyway, the picture of Duke and Charlie was taken after I took Charlie upstairs to feel "safe". Duke came up and curled up right next to him. I thought that was the sweetest thing and they slept a good part of the night curled up to one another.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

jennretz said:


> Charlie is such a sweet boy and he's really bonded with Duke. Since he was a street dog, he has some issues with being scared with loud noises and such. My stepson wasn't thinking last night and he loudly popped some bubble wrap. It scared Charlie so bad that he was shaking in the corner. I felt so bad for him and my stepson felt terrible - he just didn't stop to think when he did it. Anyway, the picture of Duke and Charlie was taken after I took Charlie upstairs to feel "safe". Duke came up and curled up right next to him. I thought that was the sweetest thing and they slept a good part of the night curled up to one another.


I bet he will learn from Duke that things aren't as scarey as they seem 

And lots of treats and good experiences will make it all better. So glad they've bonded so quickly!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie and Duke*



jennretz said:


> Charlie is such a sweet boy and he's really bonded with Duke. Since he was a street dog, he has some issues with being scared with loud noises and such. My stepson wasn't thinking last night and he loudly popped some bubble wrap. It scared Charlie so bad that he was shaking in the corner. I felt so bad for him and my stepson felt terrible - he just didn't stop to think when he did it. Anyway, the picture of Duke and Charlie was taken after I took Charlie upstairs to feel "safe". Duke came up and curled up right next to him. I thought that was the sweetest thing and they slept a good part of the night curled up to one another.


I think they LOVE ONE ANOTHER!! That is SO SWET!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm worried about Charlie. I took him to the vet last night because I suspected he had caught Duke's eye infection. He does have a mild infection and the vet put him on an eye drop. Then around 1:30 am Charlie woke me up with a dry cough/gagging sound which he did intermitently throughout the rest of the night. He's been going into the bathroom off my dining room and sleeping for the last couple of days. I thought he was doing this because Christopher had scared him. Now I'm thinking it's because he hasn't been feeling well. I called the vet again this morning (thinking kennel cough), but vet wants me to bring him in tonight for xrays to rule out pneumonia. His temp has been 102 degrees both at his initial vet exam last week and again last night. Vet mentioned this could be his baseline, but is on the higher end for dogs. Hoping this is not something bad.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Oh no! Poor Charlie. I hope he is OK.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

I would guess it could be Kennel Cough, too.
Have you told As Good As Gold? Maybe they noticed something before. I would ask them. Let me know how the vet goes. Doubt it is something bad.
I take it he was tested for Heartworm and everything was o.k.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie was tested for heartworm and was negative and had a full tick panel done. He's a low positive on one of the tick antibodies, but nothing to worry about my vet said. My vet also suggested a full blood panel to set a baseline on organ function. So I'm looking at an additional $500 tonight in tests. Which is fine, I just want him healthy. I'm just crossing my finger he doesn't end up being as expensive as Duke from a vet visit perspective! They should give me frequent flyer discounts. LOL.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear Charlie hasn't been feeling well. 

I hope the tests results are good and it's nothing serious.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Good luck tonite at vet. Sounds like K C as well but u never know.
Poor babies .


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jernn*

Jenn

Could he have picked up a bug at Doggie Daycare?
Please let us know what vet says!
DO Charlie and Duke have bordatella vaccine?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So Charlie didn't cough once at the vet's office...LOL. Even when the vet tickled his trachea. Her best guess is that he had something stuck in his throat. She was a little more concerned about his lack of energy this morning - still trying to figure out if it's nerves or illness on his part (I'm thinking nerves). They are running a full workup on his blood. His lungs and heart sound good. She gave me some canned food (ID formula) to settle his stomach and said the French toast he stole on Sunday could have upset his stomach. He's been rather indifferent about his kibble and pumpkin (I've put him on Duke's Hypoallergenic food), but he LOVES the canned food. His energy was pretty high when I fed that to him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Maybe it's something he got into at daycare? 
Do Duke and Charlie have the bordatella vaccine?
We always get it for our dogs, because they go to the groomer and once in awhile stay with a pet sitter.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> Maybe it's something he got into at daycare?
> Do Duke and Charlie have the bordatella vaccine?
> We always get it for our dogs, because they go to the groomer and once in awhile stay with a pet sitter.


All the dogs at daycare have to have all their shots and be fully vaccinated. I really think this could be that I 've exposed Charlie to a lot of changes in the last 1 1/2 weeks . We'll know more after we get his blood work back.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> All the dogs at daycare have to have all their shots and be fully vaccinated. I really think this could be that I 've exposed Charlie to a lot of changes in the last 1 1/2 weeks . We'll know more after we get his blood work back.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Jenn

Let us know how his bloodwork comes out!
Glad vet listened to his heart and lungs.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie's blood work came back with fantastic results. He's a very healthy boy. His vet thinks this is probably related to his stress level so we're going to keep working on positive socialization and enticing him with food he likes. He needs to gain some weight so she wants me to bring him in every couple of weeks just to get weighed. That way he starts to associate the vets office as not a scary place and we can track how he's doing. I'm so relieved. The cough seems to have resolved itself - no cough since Wed night.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jen*

Jen

I am so EXCITED to hear that all of his blood work was great and that Charlie is healthy! So glad the cough disappeared!!

I would feed him anything he likes to eat. My dogs love Purina Pro Plan shredded chicken and rice. When I got Tucker he was only 57 lbs. and I 
thought he looked very skinny, so I told the vet I was going to increase his and Tonka (Samoyed) food to 2 1/2 cups a day, from 2. Well now Tucker weighs 76 lbs., but doesn't look heavy, but Tonka is shorter and weighs 80.8 lbs. Vet told us he wants Tonka back down at 62 lbs. so now I cut their food intake to 2 cups a day and the treats have been cut down to 1/4 of what they used to get! I'm sure Charlie needs to gain weight, don't lose track of it like we did though! Vet said we should bring them in every 2 wks. to weigh them, just to see how they are doing!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen - I'm in the same boat. Charlie weighs 57.8 lbs, but Duke weighs almost 69 lbs. My vet wants them both closer to 64-65 lbs each. Duke's on special hypoallergenic diet and I need to be careful what he eats. He was disappointed last night when I fed him pumpkin, but Charlie got the canned meat.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*



jennretz said:


> Karen - I'm in the same boat. Charlie weighs 57.8 lbs, but Duke weighs almost 69 lbs. My vet wants them both closer to 64-65 lbs each. Duke's on special hypoallergenic diet and I need to be careful what he eats. He was disappointed last night when I fed him pumpkin, but Charlie got the canned meat.


What kind of canned meat? You definitely want Charlie to eat better.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> What kind of canned meat? You definitely want Charlie to eat better.


It's a Hills prescription canned food my vet prescribed to help him gain weight but also focused on digestive health.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Is it the ID by Hills? I got it once when Tucker was having a problem and he loved it. Vet only had him on it for 5 days or so.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Is it the ID by Hills? I got it once when Tucker was having a problem and he loved it. Vet only had him on it for 5 days or so.


Yes - that's it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

How is Charlie doing?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie and Duke have had a great morning. We met a friend of mine and her 2 dogs for a play date in Downer's Grove and they got completely muddy. They are now at daycare getting groomed!  I think my vet was right. The more I show Charlie that getting in the car and having positive fun experiences, it will help him to be less nervous over time. His appetite was great today and he was playing all out with the other dogs.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Pictures from this morning....
























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Charlie and Duke have had a great morning. We met a friend of mine and her 2 dogs for a play date in Downer's Grove and they got completely muddy. They are now at daycare getting groomed!  I think my vet was right. The more I show Charlie that getting in the car and having positive fun experiences, it will help him to be less nervous over time. His appetite was great today and he was playing all out with the other dogs.


Jenn

Where do you live? Downers Grove is right next to me-we live in Woodridge.
Love the pics-you have some admirers there!
Yes, Charlie will learn to love to go for rides!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen - that's my friend Tara in the picture. I live in St Charles, but Tara is housesitting for her parents in Downers Grove


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I just saw that Charlie (the puppy I had been approved for - german shepard/golden retriever mix) still hasn't been adopted and I confirmed with Blues City Rescue. He's now in Minnesota with a foster mom. 3 months old. I really hope he finds a home. I know I made the right decision in adopting Gallant - now my Charlie. I just hope the puppy finds a good home. He has the sweetest face.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Everyone looks so happy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Now I remember you live in St. Charles-it's very beautiful.
Your friend, Tara, is lovely.
I'm sure that sweet little Charlie the puppy will get adopted.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Today each boy got his own 3 mile walk - which meant that I got a total of 6 miles in.  Boys are zonked out and I'm seriously thinking about a nap! LOL


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Ok - Charlie snapped at Duke for no reason this afternoon. The boys were lying next to one another on the bathroom floor. I was reading in the bedroom. I heard a low rumble and looked over to see Charlie looming over Duke and growling and snarling. Duke was asleep. What could have caused this? It's got me worried. I hadn't seen any signs of aggression from Charlie before.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dogs*

Tucker and Tonka growl and snarl once in awhile. Tucker will lunge and take a toy from Tonka's mouth. No biting or anything. I think it probably was just rough playing.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm just planning to keep an eye on them. Charlie has had diarrhea today (so maybe isn't feeling the best)...did you ever have that issue from the Hills ID food? I think I'm going to not feed that to him and see if he improves.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Charlie might not be feeling 100%. Can't remember if the Hills caused any diarrhea, but I would call the vet and ask. They are still probably establishing pecking order-who is dominant and submissive, I bet!


----------



## shepherdpal (Oct 8, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> They are still probably establishing pecking order-who is dominant and submissive, I bet!


Agree with this! Often a rescue dog doesn't show their true personality until they have settled in and now both dogs are settling the rank order. This happened when we adopted an 11 month old Borzoi when my German Shepherd was 2 1/2.
The GSD had a few growling episodes like you described ( no fighting ) and the Borzoi did not challenge his alpha status and they have been best friends ever since.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks Karen and sheperdpal. I was worried about it - I tend to be a worrier!  I didn't see what started it; just assumed they were still sleeping side by side. Then I heard Charlie growling and looked over to see him sitting up and Duke rolled over on his back. I think Charlie is establishing himself as alpha even though Duke was here first. Charlie definitely wants the bulk of the attention and any time I try to pet Duke he inserts himself between us. Is there anything I can do about that behavior? I want Charlie to feel welcome, but I also don't want Duke to feel displaced.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I suspect Charlie may have been startled by something and responded in a reflexive (defensive) way, could have been a sound or possibly that Duke touched him while he was asleep. 
Understand that Charlie is under a lot of stress, he really hasn't had a chance to 'process' what has happened to him. The added stress of daycare, vet visits, new people, new dogs, and walks in unfamiliar territory, can become overwhelming for a dog, and cause them to 'over react' to something that upsets/startles them. 
If you can swing it, suggest keeping Charlie's days as stress free as possible, for a week or two, hanging out at home, short walks one on one, playtime with Duke, short sessions of training, rewarding him for the things he can do. The goal is to help him relax, and just give him a chance to get his 'feet on the ground' with minimal additional stressors in his life. Stress in dogs 'accumulates', just as it does in people, if you have had a rough week, by the end of the week, you are pretty tensed up and coping with even daily tasks can become a chore, dogs (like people) need time to rest and relax and give their bodies time to recover from the stresses they experience in life.
A good read, is a short book: On Talking Terms with Dogs: Calming Signals by Turid Rugaas. 

I understand your desire to show Charlie all is 'right' with the world, I have two rescues of my own, but sometimes they just need us to take things a bit slower and give them a chance to adapt and learn for themselves, that the world is a wonderful place.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charliethree said:


> I suspect Charlie may have been startled by something and responded in a reflexive (defensive) way, could have been a sound or possibly that Duke touched him while he was asleep.
> Understand that Charlie is under a lot of stress, he really hasn't had a chance to 'process' what has happened to him. The added stress of daycare, vet visits, new people, new dogs, and walks in unfamiliar territory, can become overwhelming for a dog, and cause them to 'over react' to something that upsets/startles them.
> If you can swing it, suggest keeping Charlie's days as stress free as possible, for a week or two, hanging out at home, short walks one on one, playtime with Duke, short sessions of training, rewarding him for the things he can do. The goal is to help him relax, and just give him a chance to get his 'feet on the ground' with minimal additional stressors in his life. Stress in dogs 'accumulates', just as it does in people, if you have had a rough week, by the end of the week, you are pretty tensed up and coping with even daily tasks can become a chore, dogs (like people) need time to rest and relax and give their bodies time to recover from the stresses they experience in life.
> A good read, is a short book: On Talking Terms with Dogs: Calming Signals by Turid Rugaas.
> ...


Thanks for the well thought out feedback. I really don't want to overwhelm Charlie. Daycare is kind of a must given our work hours during the week. I have talked to them about letting him have breaks during the day so that he has a chance for some downtime. I think I'll limit the weekend activities as you suggested with short walks etc. and continued one on one time. I am reading a book about helping shy dogs and the key was routine. I'm concerned about continuing to shake things up on him.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

jennretz said:


> Thanks Karen and sheperdpal. I was worried about it - I tend to be a worrier!  I didn't see what started it; just assumed they were still sleeping side by side. Then I heard Charlie growling and looked over to see him sitting up and Duke rolled over on his back. I think Charlie is establishing himself as alpha even though Duke was here first. Charlie definitely wants the bulk of the attention and any time I try to pet Duke he inserts himself between us. Is there anything I can do about that behavior? I want Charlie to feel welcome, but I also don't want Duke to feel displaced.


 I am a bit of a worrier too. We will be sailing along nicely and all of a sudden 1 week in the house Tyson will do something off. Then I'll worry it to death for a few hours. Then I'll breathe and move on.
Its hard. We want these adoptees to integrate quickly and quietly, but there are going to be surprises.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

olliversmom said:


> I am a bit of a worrier too. We will be sailing along nicely and all of a sudden 1 week in the house Tyson will do something off. Then I'll worry it to death for a few hours. Then I'll breathe and move on.
> Its hard. We want these adoptees to integrate quickly and quietly, but there are going to be surprises.


I've been following your story closely to see if I can learn some tips! 

I just want to help Charlie and I hope I'm not making it worse for him,


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

jennretz said:


> I've been following your story closely to see if I can learn some tips!
> 
> I just want to help Charlie and I hope I'm not making it worse for him,
> 
> ...


 Lol. We'll have to be each other's cheerleaders. You sound like you are doing great! I myself just posted a thread about a stupid move on my own part and resource guarding issue.:doh: Sigh. 

This too shall pass and we will look back on these early days like we did when we got our brand new puppies and worried about them and wonder: what was all the worrying about?


----------



## shepherdpal (Oct 8, 2013)

I think you are doing great with Charlie

I think it is a good idea what Charliethree said keep things as stress free as possible for both dogs. because having a new housemate is stressful for Duke too.

The thing that worked for me when we got the Borzoi was to let both dogs know that I was the alpha. This lets them know I got their backs and there are boundaries they don't cross/ behaviors that are not allowed.

I also kept toys and any high value items off the ground and fed them each separately in their own area. I did not allow the more pushy one to get between me and the other for pets. 

They quickly became very integrated pack. ( It does help that the Borzoi is my husbands dog and looks to him for everything)


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I think I will get Charlie early today from daycare and let him have some downtime here with just the two of us in the house. I'm actually home today (not feeling well), but can handle one of them home with me. Thanks everybody for the feedback. I should have expected there to be a bump along the way, but I guess I thought I was superwoman and was going to be the exception and have a completely smooth transition into our house.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

jennretz said:


> I think I will get Charlie early today from daycare and let him have some downtime here with just the two of us in the house. I'm actually home today (not feeling well), but can handle one of them home with me. Thanks everybody for the feedback. I should have expected there to be a bump along the way, but I guess I thought I was superwoman and was going to be the exception and have a completely smooth transition into our house.


 Lol. As one superwoman/perceived dog whisperer to another: Always bumps. We'll make it tho 
Feel better!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I think we do expect dogs to come into our loving homes and just mesh. I mean life is good in our loving arms, on our couches, on our trips. Better than any old backyard or beat-up...

But just like children it isn't so... They don't see things immediately as luxurious all the time, some dogs may but the older they get or the more extreme the change the harder it can be.

That's why I take my fosters so slow... With Sparkles, the last one, it took one full week for her to stop growling and snapping at my 2 and actually walk out of her crate. 

The biggest thing we can do is allow them time and not condemn them for their transgressions. Just because there is a hiccup, or pot hole, doesn't mean the whole journey has been undone 

He will be fine, keep your head up and eventually it'll be smooth sailing.

Get better!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

My last rescue (Autumn)came into my house and our resident dog (Callie)was not a happy camper. I walked and walked and walked them. Had to pick up the tennis balls and toysfor awhile - they got them separately. They were both very stubborn girls with strong personalities and it wasn't until Autumn stood up for herself to my bully Callie that things started settling. 5 months later they were pretty much pals, although Callie never gave up her tennis balls. I remember feeling guilty and crying about the unfairness to Autumn, but it all worked out. Good luck and be patient - it's all about the baby steps.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

tine434 said:


> I think we do expect dogs to come into our loving homes and just mesh. I mean life is good in our loving arms, on our couches, on our trips. Better than any old backyard or beat-up...
> 
> But just like children it isn't so... They don't see things immediately as luxurious all the time, some dogs may but the older they get or the more extreme the change the harder it can be.
> 
> ...


 Its always good to read advice from experienced adopters and others about certain problems and behaviors. 
Altho I have raised and owned and loved and trained every sort of dog my entire life and have been a pet sitter over 10 years, there are always new things that each dog brings to the home that I may be inexperienced with. Never had an adopted older dog before, so reassuring to know others have faced similar challenges and overcome.

Tine, you are so patient with all your fosters. A wonderful calm voice in the wilderness for us new adoptee folks


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

wjane said:


> My last rescue (Autumn)came into my house and our resident dog (Callie)was not a happy camper. I walked and walked and walked them. Had to pick up the tennis balls and toysfor awhile - they got them separately. They were both very stubborn girls with strong personalities and it wasn't until Autumn stood up for herself to my bully Callie that things started settling. 5 months later they were pretty much pals, although Callie never gave up her tennis balls. I remember feeling guilty and crying about the unfairness to Autumn, but it all worked out. Good luck and be patient - it's all about the baby steps.


 As I just remarked to Tine, it is an invaluable service experienced adopters and fosterers provide on this forum, to those of us thinking of doing it, or doing it. 
Just like I try to lend my 2 cents to newbies about the things I am good at: puppies, potty training, etc.,etc., the advice about different challenges adopters of older dogs may face is a life saver some days  Thank u both


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

olliversmom said:


> As I just remarked to Tine, it is an invaluable service experienced adopters and fosterers provide on this forum, to those of us thinking of doing it, or doing it.
> Just like I try to lend my 2 cents to newbies about the things I am good at: puppies, potty training, etc.,etc., the advice about different challenges adopters of older dogs may face is a life saver some days  Thank u both


I agree!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

jennretz said:


> I've been following your story closely to see if I can learn some tips!
> 
> I just want to help Charlie and I hope I'm not making it worse for him,
> 
> ...


You are doing great with Charlie. When we adopted Smooch, she and Snobear had a little adjustment to do and same with Tucker and Tonka-this is totally normal. Dogs have to establish peacking order, who is dominant and who is submissive. This is true whether you adopt, or get another dog from a breeder.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> You are doing great with Charlie. When we adopted Smooch, she and Snobear had a little adjustment to do and same with Tucker and Tonka-this is totally normal. Dogs have to establish peacking order, who is dominant and who is submissive. This is true whether you adopt, or get another dog from a breeder.


Thanks Karen. I don't know what I would do without this forum! You guys are great!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

jennretz said:


> Thanks Karen. I don't know what I would do without this forum! You guys are great!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Now it's my turn to agree


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Thank you both!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I made the decision last night to put the boys in their respective crates in a quiet room so that they wouldn't keep getting woken up when my step-kids came home late/got up early. Somebody is always coming or going in my house. With me not feeling well and fretting about charlie getting startled in the middle of the night by something and growling again, I decided it made sense. Boy, did I feel guilty. I think it bothered me more than them. They slept through the night - no barking or whining on charlie's part. Duke was originally crate trained until he was 8 months old so I know he's fine with it. Both were super excited to see me this morning and didn't appear to hold a grudge. My husband is excited to get the bed back. Am I a bad pet parent?


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

All mine are crated, Roxy is old enough she's fine without it but... She's restless. She enjoys her bed. I'm sure Charlie enjoyed the safety and night without startles

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> I made the decision last night to put the boys in their respective crates in a quiet room so that they wouldn't keep getting woken up when my step-kids came home late/got up early. Somebody is always coming or going in my house. With me not feeling well and fretting about charlie getting startled in the middle of the night by something and growling again, I decided it made sense. Boy, did I feel guilty. I think it bothered me more than them. They slept through the night - no barking or whining on charlie's part. Duke was originally crate trained until he was 8 months old so I know he's fine with it. Both were super excited to see me this morning and didn't appear to hold a grudge. My husband is excited to get the bed back. Am I a bad pet parent?


Were they crated close to one another? I'm sure it is o.k. and your hubby was probably happy.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen - yes, their crates were side by side


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

You are the farthest thing from a bad pet parent! You made the right choice and they still think you are the greatest mom ever


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Continuing on with my Charlie updates, apparently he is afraid of garbage bags. My husband shook out the garbage bag last night to put in the trash can (loud noise) and Charlie bolted for our bedroom where he tried to climb under the bed. When I got home he was still there and had been for about 10-15 minutes. I was able to coax him out with some sweet potatoes and canned meat (that he loves). After about 30 minutes he was the same happy go lucky go we see most of the time. He is my shadow and appears to trust me. He's slowly warming up to the others. My step-son is a bit too loud for him I think. Christopher just isn't understanding he has to have a different approach with Charlie than Duke. We're kind of bumbling through getting Charlie comfortable. I'm hopeful he'll get there in his own time and that my family stops making all the loud noises!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Continuing on with my Charlie updates, apparently he is afraid of garbage bags. My husband shook out the garbage bag last night to put in the trash can (loud noise) and Charlie bolted for our bedroom where he tried to climb under the bed. When I got home he was still there and had been for about 10-15 minutes. I was able to coax him out with some sweet potatoes and canned meat (that he loves). After about 30 minutes he was the same happy go lucky go we see most of the time. He is my shadow and appears to trust me. He's slowly warming up to the others. My step-son is a bit too loud for him I think. Christopher just isn't understanding he has to have a different approach with Charlie than Duke. We're kind of bumbling through getting Charlie comfortable. I'm hopeful he'll get there in his own time and that my family stops making all the loud noises!


Jenn

We adopted Tucker from a home and we noticed he is afraid of some things.
He was TERRIFIED OF THE VACUUM and it took about 6 months of my vacuuming to convince him it was o.k. He does jump at loud noises and also if you shake the garbage bag. Just being patient with them and time, that's what helps.

You are being a wonderful Mom!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

You are wonderful picking up on all his mannerisms.
I noticed Tyson is really getting more comfy each and every day that goes by. 
And more and more of his personality and likes/dislikes becoming apparent.
Keep up the great work!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie was nice and content last night when I got home; tired from a full day of play at daycare. At bedtime, I told the boys "bedtime" and he promptly ran upstairs to our room. LOL. He didn't want to go to the kennel. I coaxed them both downstairs to the kennels and he preceeded to howl for the next 10 minutes. I did not go to him to see if he would settle down. He did and went to sleep. Whew....this is not easy. It made me feel guilty. :-( And I still don't know if I'm doing the right things. I'm trying to let him feel safe by letting him be in a kennel next to Duke in a secure room that's quiet. He wants to sleep with me, but I was worried he was too skittish sleeping with Duke and I and might get startled and growl. Since I was putting Charlie in the kennel I thought it was only fair to do that with Duke. I think I'm way overthinking this!!! LOL.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Haha.... do you give Charlie a nice chew in his kennel? A frozen Kong or bully stick or antler or something yummy he loves? Mine know before bed they get a special treat and they're like sorry mom... your bed no treat or my kennel treat, my kennel lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

That's a good idea Tine...I've given them a cookie treat, but I think peanut butter might go over a lot better!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Good night with the boys!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Good idea*



tine434 said:


> Haha.... do you give Charlie a nice chew in his kennel? A frozen Kong or bully stick or antler or something yummy he loves? Mine know before bed they get a special treat and they're like sorry mom... your bed no treat or my kennel treat, my kennel lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sounds like a good idea!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Each night I give the boys Kong's for bed as well. Ollie sleeps in his bed or ours. Tyson I have next to my side n a big x pen with nice comfy bed in there. He did not like going in first couple nights but I was so wiped out I went to bed too e relaxed. Just can't have the two wrestling all night for bed position. That's one honor that remains for Ollie alone.
Now Tyson goes right in when I whip out the Kong's


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I let them back in our bed last night because Charlie is afraid of thunder and there was a chance of thunderstorms. He likes to sleep right up by my head and Duke prefers the bottom of the bed. New kongs for extra strong chewers arrived today that I'll start using when they sleep in their kennels. My husband has been sleeping in the guest room anyway because he's been sick and didn't want to get me sick.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Oliversmom*



olliversmom said:


> Each night I give the boys Kong's for bed as well. Ollie sleeps in his bed or ours. Tyson I have next to my side n a big x pen with nice comfy bed in there. He did not like going in first couple nights but I was so wiped out I went to bed too e relaxed. Just can't have the two wrestling all night for bed position. That's one honor that remains for Ollie alone.
> Now Tyson goes right in when I whip out the Kong's


Oliversmom

Aw-ww!! I bet Tyson loves his new home. I can just picture his big bed!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

We've had three dogs that were afraid of thunderstorms.
Our Gizmo would sleep above our heads during them and salivate!
Snobear would climb on the back of the couch and Smooch would go in the powder room, lay against the vanity and just SHAKE she was so scared!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> We've had three dogs that were afraid of thunderstorms.
> Our Gizmo would sleep above our heads during them and salivate!
> Snobear would climb on the back of the couch and Smooch would go in the powder room, lay against the vanity and just SHAKE she was so scared!


Karen - did you ever try the thundervest? I'm curious how well they work.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

No, we never tried the thundershirt, but there are plenty on here who have.
Just do a search on here for thundershirt.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

We had a big success today! I was able to walk both boys together using a coupler and it went way better than expected. We were able to go the whole 3 miles


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wow!*



jennretz said:


> We had a big success today! I was able to walk both boys together using a coupler and it went way better than expected. We were able to go the whole 3 miles
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Wow! You did great, Jenn!
I've yet to walk my two alone!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I just intended to test how it would go and planned to fully turn around if it got too hard. But they were doing so well, I decided to keep going and I think they both had a blast. Charlie seemed less skittish with the loud noises with Duke by his side.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

jennretz said:


> I just intended to test how it would go and planned to fully turn around if it got too hard. But they were doing so well, I decided to keep going and I think they both had a blast. Charlie seemed less skittish with the loud noises with Duke by his side.


I did the same thing last week. Figured I would try two. If it didn't work...But they are easy to walk together! So pleasantly surprised. Helped Ollie was doing great with his loose leash before Tyson came. But so awesome  glad u r having fun too


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie has really come out of his shell. We had a great weekend and this morning he was so playful. For the first time ever, he rolled over onto his back (well partially) so that I could rub his belly.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Yay charlie!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Charlie has really come out of his shell. We had a great weekend and this morning he was so playful. For the first time ever, he rolled over onto his back (well partially) so that I could rub his belly.


That is so great about Charlie!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Oliversmom*

Oliversmom

How is Tyson doing?


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Oliversmom
> 
> How is Tyson doing?


 Oh he's doing great  
We're all doing great 
It seems all of a sudden, like he has been here forever with us .
Love him


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Oliversmom*

Oliversmom

I know just how you feel about Tyson-he is so precious and it's so wonderful that Oliver and he get along so well. With every dog we've adopted: Munchkin, Smooch, Tucker and my parent's dog Gizmo, we always felt like they'd been with us forever, too!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Oliversmom
> 
> I know just how you feel about Tyson-he is so precious and it's so wonderful that Oliver and he get along so well. With every dog we've adopted: Munchkin, Smooch, Tucker and my parent's dog Gizmo, we always felt like they'd been with us forever, too!!


I can relate! Charlie is really starting to fit in. He jumped over Duke getting out of the car today in his excitement to go play with the other dogs. What a difference from 3 weeks ago 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*



jennretz said:


> I can relate! Charlie is really starting to fit in. He jumped over Duke getting out of the car today in his excitement to go play with the other dogs. What a difference from 3 weeks ago
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Jenn: that is SO CUTE about Charlie! You will keep noticing more and more. 
I thought of you and Charlie the other day. Ken dropped something in the kitchen and I thought Tucker would go through the roof and he's been with us for almost 3 and 1/2 years now.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

jennretz said:


> I can relate! Charlie is really starting to fit in. He jumped over Duke getting out of the car today in his excitement to go play with the other dogs. What a difference from 3 weeks ago
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
I think we are over that hump 
Yay.:bowl:


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie's curled up against me on the sofa snoring away. He's a very tired boy tonight  Duke is curled up on the other sofa. We need more furniture to accommodate the boys! jk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Charlie's curled up against me on the sofa snoring away. He's a very tired boy tonight  Duke is curled up on the other sofa. We need more furniture to accommodate the boys! jk


I can just picture this!! Sometimes I sit in the middle of the sofa and Tucker curls up to me on one side and Tonka on the other. However, for the most part, it's just Tucker-Tucker is the real snuggler, where Tonka tends to be more independent!!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

jennretz said:


> Charlie's curled up against me on the sofa snoring away. He's a very tired boy tonight  Duke is curled up on the other sofa. We need more furniture to accommodate the boys! jk


Lol. I was just saying that to Alan! We have a big 3-4 seater couch and a big loveseat that is for dawgs only! Of course they want up on couch with us moat nights! So I said to Alan, hmmm might be time for a longer couch! 

Or maybe it would be less costly to just give the dogs the furniture and Alan and I can hang on the floor


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thunder + Charlie = rough morning


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

We have thunder vests that we use for shelter dogs, they usually work very well

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

There are a number of things you could try to help Charlie with his thunder phobia. Rescue Remedy works well for some dogs, it is a herbal remedy that can help to calm frayed nerves (works well for humans too). It can be added to the drinking water, or dosed as needed. A Thundershirt can help, or just putting a snug T-shirt on the dog can have a calming effect. DAP (dog appeasing pheromones) can be purchased in a collar, a spray or a diffuser, may be helpful as well. Ideally with any method you try, it should be started before the storm approaches, dogs can sense a storm coming long before it arrives, but it is never too late to give something a try. Watch for early signs he is becoming anxious, panting, pacing/restlessness, trying to hide.
If he should come to you for safety and security, give it to him. Talk to him in a calming voice, pet with long slow strokes, if he wants to snuggle up close, let him - you want him to understand that you are his 'safe place' when he is anxious or afraid.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

I've heard good things about the thundershirts and also rescue remedy.
Our Smooch used to get so terrified of thunderstorms-she would go in the bathroom and curl up against the vanity and just shake like a vibrator!
I would pet her and hug her, but nothing help. We asked the vet for tranquilizors for those few occurences, but he said no. I never did try the thundershirt, wish I had.

Our Samoyeds, Munchkin, Gizmo and Snobear were terrified to them, too.
Tucker and Tonka are the first dogs we've had that aren't afraid!

http://www.thundershirt.com/

http://vivmag.com/have-an-anxious-dog-here-are-4-remedies-to-soothe-panicky-pooches/
I googled this. I would ask your vet about using the Benadryl or Diphenhydramine


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks all. My trainer recommended keeping Charlie tethered to me by his leash and just portraying a sense of calm. It keeps him from bolting and helps for him to see I'm calm. Made it a little hard to get ready though! I am going to get a thunder vest as well. I've heard good things about them.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Keeping him tethered to you sounds good, but as you said, I'd get the thundershirt, too.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Just ordered a thundershirt for Charlie!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Happy*

Glad you ordered a thundershirt for Charlie!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie's off his food tonight. Wouldn't eat for the kids at all, but allowed me to hand feed him about 3/4 of his food. I've put a T-shirt on him to see if that helps. Could this be all nerves? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Yes. Stress/anxiety can cause a dog to refuse food.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Charlie's off his food tonight. Wouldn't eat for the kids at all, but allowed me to hand feed him about 3/4 of his food. I've put a T-shirt on him to see if that helps. Could this be all nerves?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Jenn

I think it could be the weather and Charlie's nerves.
Wasn't he having problems with his stomach recently though?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

He was having diarrhea issues that stopped when I discontinued the ID canned food.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Do you mean he was having diarrhea issues BEFORE you gave him the ID food?

Does Charlie have any diarrhea now?

How is his appetite today?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie's diarrhea started when we put him on the ID and stopped when we took him off. Problem is he doesn't really like the rx kibble I have him on (hypoallergenic). So I'm now trying the royal canin wet hypoallergenic. Because of Duke I'm trying to keep food and treats hypoallergenic. If it doesn't work for Charlie I may have to try something different for him.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*



jennretz said:


> Charlie's diarrhea started when we put him on the ID and stopped when we took him off. Problem is he doesn't really like the rx kibble I have him on (hypoallergenic). So I'm now trying the royal canin wet hypoallergenic. Because of Duke I'm trying to keep food and treats hypoallergenic. If it doesn't work for Charlie I may have to try something different for him.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


How is Charlie doing on the hypoallergenic. I stand between Tonka and Tucker when they eat, otherwise Tucker would eat all of Tonka's!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

His stools are soft. Does that happen with canned? He'll only eat the kibble if I mix the two.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

That sounds great! Congratulations!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Yes canned food can soften the stool

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Canned*

I think that canned food makes the stools softer-not sure though.
I think I'd try putting in a little more kibble. Is this a new kibble for him?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I just ordered the kibble his foster mom had him on (Zignature Trout & Salmon). Charlie is completely uninterested in the Royal Canin Hypoallergenic and has been since last Thursday. I'm taking him back to the vet tonight to make sure he isn't sick. He was just laying around this morning, turned his nose up at the kibble with canned food and the pumpkin with canned food. When I took him to daycare, I was planning to just have them keep him in a kennel and rest today, but he seemed excited to be there and go play with the other dogs. They're going to keep an eye on him and pull him if they need to. I'm confused because I don't know his behaviours well enough yet to know if it's nerves, not liking the food or being sick. I attributed his off appetite last week to his nerves because of the thunder and rain. He hasn't been very excited about the kibble since then either.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

I think taking him to the vet is a good idea and tell them everything, about the thunderstorm, too.

Could he have eaten something in the backyard or at daycare?
Swallowed anything?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> I think taking him to the vet is a good idea and tell them everything, about the thunderstorm, too.
> 
> Could he have eaten something in the backyard or at daycare?
> Swallowed anything?


I've been watching him pretty closely at home and no food or chemicals are allowed in dog area at daycare, but there's always that chance.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> I've been watching him pretty closely at home and no food or chemicals are allowed in dog area at daycare, but there's always that chance.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Glad he is going to vet-just to be on safe side.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

The vet seems to think most of the issue is Charlie's nerves and the amount of changes he's been through (I agree - lot of changes). She also mentioned he could have something going on in his GI tract (bacterial). The only way to know for sure is full GI panel which is $300+. Alternative is to treat as if it is - with metronidazole and B12 ( I think it was B12 injection). Safe treatment and will help with stomach upset. She agreed to try to switch him back to the food his foster mom was feeding him so I will begin doing that gradually once it arrives. He's lost 1 1/2 pounds since he's come to my house. She said not to get too worked up about that yet. Lastly, we're giving him a very mild half dose of an herbal treatment to help with his anxiety for the next month. To top off his anxiety of going to the vet, a house was on fire down the street from our house when we got home - lots of fire engines and sirens. Poor guy!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Sorry to hear about poor Charlie's eating issues. Olliver is first dog I ever had that was not a glutton for any food. He went from canidae to fromm and liked fromm a bit better. But when I added a little diced up meat he licks bowl.
Tyson is a bit high strung but getting so much more relaxed. At home he is 200% better, New places it's work in progress. His owner said he left his kibble all day until owner got home then would gradually graze. I think he likes company when he eats and again the little meat/gravy additions. He engulfs his food.
I know many people feel plain good kibble is all a dog should get. My Homer was very happy with his. But Ollie was not and I do not mind at all taking the leftover parts of a chicken or some lean ground meat or Turkey and heating a small amount in water to make a tempting gravy for their food. They love it.
Hope Charlie gets his belly issue straightened out. So glad he is otherwise having fun at playgroup


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> The vet seems to think most of the issue is Charlie's nerves and the amount of changes he's been through (I agree - lot of changes). She also mentioned he could have something going on in his GI tract (bacterial). The only way to know for sure is full GI panel which is $300+. Alternative is to treat as if it is - with metronidazole and B12 ( I think it was B12 injection). Safe treatment and will help with stomach upset. She agreed to try to switch him back to the food his foster mom was feeding him so I will begin doing that gradually once it arrives. He's lost 1 1/2 pounds since he's come to my house. She said not to get too worked up about that yet. Lastly, we're giving him a very mild half dose of an herbal treatment to help with his anxiety for the next month. To top off his anxiety of going to the vet, a house was on fire down the street from our house when we got home - lots of fire engines and sirens. Poor guy!


Charlie has been through a lot, so I think it might be partially nerves, too. When changing foods, we always mix the new food, with the old food, for a week or so, before switching over completely. Did his foster mom say he had any problem before with eating? That is just awful about the fire down the street-poor baby-Thank God he has such a loving family!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie's sporting his new thundershirt!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> Yes, that is Tucker with me on the sofa. We adopted him in Dec. 2010 and he and Tonka, our Samoyed, love one another. They are 11 months apart in age.


Tonka and Charlie really do look alike!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

Jenn

Is Charlie doing any better with the food?
Love the thundershirt.
Charlie looks SO MUCH like Tucker!!
Tonka is my Samoyed.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> Is Charlie doing any better with the food?
> Love the thundershirt.
> ...


Oops!  yes Charlie looks like Tucker 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I realized that I've been too focused on what has been worrying me about Charlie and want to focus this post on what is going well...
- loves going to daycare now
- seems comfortable with duke and playful
- loves peanut butter
- goes into his kennel without crying anymore


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> I realized that I've been too focused on what has been worrying me about Charlie and want to focus this post on what is going well...
> - loves going to daycare now
> - seems comfortable with duke and playful
> - loves peanut butter
> ...


Jenn

Those are wonderful achievements for Charlie and you!!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

jennretz said:


> I realized that I've been too focused on what has been worrying me about Charlie and want to focus this post on what is going well...
> - loves going to daycare now
> - seems comfortable with duke and playful
> - loves peanut butter
> ...


 Those are awesome accomplishments!!
Yay for you, Duke and Charlie and hubby too!
As a fellow worrier I totally get being stuck on the worry wheel.
Glad you could step back, jump off for a bit and enjoy find joy in where u and Charlie have come!
It can only get better


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Good night with both Charlie and Duke. The dog food I ordered for Charlie arrived today so we started working it in with the other kibble to get him transitioned back. His appetite was good today. Whether that's from getting the other kibble he likes or the medicine I don't know. We did a nice walk near the Fox River. Now both dogs are crashed out beside me. 

Olliversmom - you're doing a good job!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Glad Charlie has appetite improvement


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Good night with both Charlie and Duke. The dog food I ordered for Charlie arrived today so we started working it in with the other kibble to get him transitioned back. His appetite was good today. Whether that's from getting the other kibble he likes or the medicine I don't know. We did a nice walk near the Fox River. Now both dogs are crashed out beside me.
> 
> Olliversmom - you're doing a good job!


Jenn: So glad to hear Charlies appetite improved and I agree that you and Oliversmom are doing a great job!!

I am babysitting my neighbors two Golden Rets., today, tomorrow and Monday, so I won't be on forum until this evening, if at all-one of them had surgery.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn: So glad to hear Charlies appetite improved and I agree that you and Oliversmom are doing a great job!!
> 
> I am babysitting my neighbors two Golden Rets., today, tomorrow and Monday, so I won't be on forum until this evening, if at all-one of them had surgery.


That's very nice of you to do that


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Thanks! I lost my job over 4 years ago and haven't found another-guess nobody wants to hire you once you reach a certain age. She is also paying me. Anything I make is better than nothing! These two dogs are like our own.
Wrigley, Olivia and Kate come over swimming - they live two doors from us!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

What a good morning we had today! Charlie's appetite is back (don't know if it's because he's transitioning to his old dog food, the sun is out, he's feeling better because of B12 shot or what....), but it sure is nice to see. He was playful and not fearful to go in the backyard. I also ordered some rescue remedy which arrived yesterday. Between that and the thundershirt I'm hopeful we'll get through the forecasted thunderstorms this weekend. I decided not to do the one prescription the vet prescribed for anxiety because it seemed too sedating.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> Thanks! I lost my job over 4 years ago and haven't found another-guess nobody wants to hire you once you reach a certain age. She is also paying me. Anything I make is better than nothing! These two dogs are like our own.
> Wrigley, Olivia and Kate come over swimming - they live two doors from us!


I feel for you. This is such a bad economy and my company is getting acquired as well. My future job situation is unknown once the acquisition closes. I am also getting to an age where it might be harder to find a job.

Have you thought about starting your own pet sitting/walking business? I'm seriously thinking about it once my situation changes.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Lost my job when I turned 60. I mentioned the pet sitting business to my hubby Ken, but he wasn't really keen on it. I thought it might be a good idea. I think most times you do that as a business you need to have liability insurance, should something happen. 

Today and Monday I'm sitting again from Olivia and Wrigley two doors away!
The perfect job. No gas, can wear jeans, and sit at watch TV with them all day. They have an electronic fence.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> What a good morning we had today! Charlie's appetite is back (don't know if it's because he's transitioning to his old dog food, the sun is out, he's feeling better because of B12 shot or what....), but it sure is nice to see. He was playful and not fearful to go in the backyard. I also ordered some rescue remedy which arrived yesterday. Between that and the thundershirt I'm hopeful we'll get through the forecasted thunderstorms this weekend. I decided not to do the one prescription the vet prescribed for anxiety because it seemed too sedating.


So glad Charlie's appetite is back. He's all set for thunderstorms with the thundershirt and rescue remedy.

What did the vet prescribe for anxiety?
I definitely would not give the rescue remedy and the med together, without asking first.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I can't remember what the vet prescribed for anxiety, but I decided to not use that at all. It's too sedating. The rescue remedy will be in place of that medicine. We'll see how well the thundershirt and rescue remedy work this weekend.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> Lost my job when I turned 60. I mentioned the pet sitting business to my hubby Ken, but he wasn't really keen on it. I thought it might be a good idea. I think most times you do that as a business you need to have liability insurance, should something happen.
> 
> ...


So glad you have the opportunity to pet sit close to home! Sounds lovely. My husband wouldn't be too keen on me bringing additional dogs into the house for pet sitting either. I can understand. This economy just stinks!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> So glad you have the opportunity to pet sit close to home! Sounds lovely. My husband wouldn't be too keen on me bringing additional dogs into the house for pet sitting either. I can understand. This economy just stinks!


I've given up trying to convince him! I've been enjoying my jobs for the past 
2 1/2 das!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Duke and Charlie sure are good looking boys!!
Just love the pictures!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> Duke and Charlie sure are good looking boys!!
> Just love the pictures!


 Thanks Karen. It's been going smoother the last few days. 

Are you still pet sitting?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Yes, I'm pet sitting tomorrow again and then that's it!! Darn.
Last night Ken and I were in your neck of the woods at the Onesti Arcada Theatre, in St. Charles, to see Little Anthony and the Imperials-they were so awesome!





It was our 28th wedding anniversary!

Check out this toy Danny got Oliversmom. Danny said he thinks he got it at Petsmart and that it's a Kong Toy. I'm going to get Tucker and Tonka one.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-discussion/282561-danny-happy-joy-joy-2.html


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Yes, I'm pet sitting tomorrow again and then that's it!! Darn.
> Last night Ken and I were in your neck of the woods at the Onesti Arcada Theatre, in St. Charles, to see Little Anthony and the Imperials-they were so awesome!
> HURT SO BAD - LITTLE ANTHONY AND THE IMPERIALS 1965. - YouTube
> 
> ...


 
Happy Anniversary! Hope you had fun.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

We had a wonderful time! It's been so long since we had a date!
I love music!!

Did you see the link I attached above of the pull Kong Toy that Danny (Andy and Rudy's dad) got.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Yes I did see it! Going to check it out. Charlie was actually fetching a ball for me yesterday.  Duke loves to play tug of war ...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Yes I did see it! Going to check it out. Charlie was actually fetching a ball for me yesterday.  Duke loves to play tug of war ...
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Jenn

Glad you saw it!! Tucker and Tonka are famous for carrying the same toy together.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So Charlie was all stressed again this morning and wouldn't finish his food. I think his stress is directly related to the weather.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

jennretz said:


> So Charlie was all stressed again this morning and wouldn't finish his food. I think his stress is directly related to the weather.


 I have been pet sitter for 10+ years.
I would say, other than the separation anxiety when parents are away, the weather does affect so many pups in an adverse way. 
One client of mine had a dog that would dig holes in the wall when thunderstorms came.
Other such stories range from that severe to mild anxiety.
My old dog used to go hide in a closet hours before any storm was imminent.
Olliver does not seem to worry. I will be curious about Tyson as we are expecting weather tomorrow.
Good luck. Let me know if u try to rescue remedy. I have a bottle here and have not used it yet.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

olliversmom said:


> I have been pet sitter for 10+ years.
> I would say, other than the separation anxiety when parents are away, the weather does affect so many pups in an adverse way.
> One client of mine had a dog that would dig holes in the wall when thunderstorms came.
> Other such stories range from that severe to mild anxiety.
> ...


Put in that context, I would say Charlie's is not as extreme as others. He will hide in the bathroom and refuse to go outside. Biggest concern is when he refuses to eat. I have been using the rescue remedy the past 3 days - just once a day on his kibble (today he didn't eat all his kibble though so probably only got a partial dose). The instructions don't say how often you can given them a dose so I've been limiting it to 1x day. Do you know?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*jENN*

Jenn

Did you ask the vet about the rescue remedy and how often? They should know.

I bet many of Charlie's anxieties are weather related.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jen*

Jenn

How is Charlie doing today?? Hope he is doing better!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie was playful this morning and full of mischief. He's starting to show interest in toys and I've discovered he understands fetch! Absolutely loves it. He ate all his food as well. He completely demolishes sweet potatoes when I feed that to him.  What a sweet boy today. And Duke is right there for him all the time to play and cuddle with. It makes me realize how absolutely lucky we are to have both and I know I made the right decision to adopt Charlie.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

You will have bumps, but we told you time makes it all so worth while! So glad you didn't give up

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

jennretz said:


> Charlie was playful this morning and full of mischief. He's starting to show interest in toys and I've discovered he understands fetch! Absolutely loves it. He ate all his food as well. He completely demolishes sweet potatoes when I feed that to him.  What a sweet boy today. And Duke is right there for him all the time to play and cuddle with. It makes me realize how absolutely lucky we are to have both and I know I made the right decision to adopt Charlie.


 
That's so great to hear. What a sweetie. Tyson and Charlie seem to be just blossoming in their new homes 
p and s: not sure how much to give. I have heard a couple drops in food or behind ear? Did you notice a difference?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

olliversmom said:


> That's so great to hear. What a sweetie. Tyson and Charlie seem to be just blossoming in their new homes
> p and s: not sure how much to give. I have heard a couple drops in food or behind ear? Did you notice a difference?



Yes, it does seem to help. Directions say 4 drops in food or water as needed. I've just limited to 1x day to be safe.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> Did you ask the vet about the rescue remedy and how often? They should know.
> 
> I bet many of Charlie's anxieties are weather related.


 I didn't ask the vet...getting embarrassed about how many times I call for both Charlie and Duke.  The box says 4 drops as needed. I think 1xday over the past few days has helped.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*



jennretz said:


> Charlie was playful this morning and full of mischief. He's starting to show interest in toys and I've discovered he understands fetch! Absolutely loves it. He ate all his food as well. He completely demolishes sweet potatoes when I feed that to him.  What a sweet boy today. And Duke is right there for him all the time to play and cuddle with. It makes me realize how absolutely lucky we are to have both and I know I made the right decision to adopt Charlie.


Oh, I'm so happy to hear he is eating! I just knew that Charlie and Duke would be buddies-I KNOW you did the right thing when you adopted him!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie and I will start basic training next week. I had the orientation session last night. This is the same training that I did with Duke previously. We get to start our homework tonight. It'll be good to have some 1:1 time with him and get some of the basics down.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sure the training will go well, hope you both enjoy it.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie picked up lesson #1 very quickly tonight. He's not food interested, but loves praise and his ears rubbed! I was so proud of him and he seemed to be enjoying it. Then at bedtime, he made it very known he wanted to go upstairs with me. He's so restless though and work has been so hectic this week that I just can't let him sleep with me. I'll test it again Friday night to see how it goes. He did the most pitiful wailing howl that just pulls at my heartstrings. It lasts for about 5-10 minutes. My step-daughter usually isn't home at bedtime and she sent me a text message asking if he was ok....I said he was fine, just letting us know he did not want to be in the kennel. She said the same thing...it was making her sad to listen to the howl. I think it would be easier if he barked. His howl is sad, sad, sad...:--sad:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*



jennretz said:


> Charlie picked up lesson #1 very quickly tonight. He's not food interested, but loves praise and his ears rubbed! I was so proud of him and he seemed to be enjoying it. Then at bedtime, he made it very known he wanted to go upstairs with me. He's so restless though and work has been so hectic this week that I just can't let him sleep with me. I'll test it again Friday night to see how it goes. He did the most pitiful wailing howl that just pulls at my heartstrings. It lasts for about 5-10 minutes. My step-daughter usually isn't home at bedtime and she sent me a text message asking if he was ok....I said he was fine, just letting us know he did not want to be in the kennel. She said the same thing...it was making her sad to listen to the howl. I think it would be easier if he barked. His howl is sad, sad, sad...:--sad:


Charlie is going to be so trained! My Tucker picks up a toy and walks around with it, when we come home, and does that howl. I know what you are talking about. Sounds like he is hurt or wounded!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie looking guilty after he stole Duke's toy from him...









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great picture*

What a great picture!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> What a great picture!



Thanks! Duke's giving me a look like, "aren't you going to do something????"



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mom*

Guess being a Mom, we're always in the middle!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Roxy gives that look when Rem gets out of hand! Except Roxy was our adopted 20lb dog and Rem is our puppy golden (; lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I started new thread about Charlie's appetite in main discussion board. He's 100% transitioned back to food he was on at foster mom's. He's only eating part of his food again. Vet had suggested when we were there that he might need weekly B12 shots and that I would know by his appetite if he needs another shot. So we're going back tomorrow. If his appetite improves then wanes again, we'll know this is linked to b12 deficiency.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

jennretz said:


> I started new thread about Charlie's appetite in main discussion board. He's 100% transitioned back to food he was on at foster mom's. He's only eating part of his food again. Vet had suggested when we were there that he might need weekly B12 shots and that I would know by his appetite if he needs another shot. So we're going back tomorrow. If his appetite improves then wanes again, we'll know this is linked to b12 deficiency.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Are those reasonably priced or kind of expensive? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

About $12/shot so not outrageous


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

Let us know how Charlie does with the B12 shot!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie weighs 61.7 pounds! He's gained 3 pounds over the last 3 weeks. While he still shook, he handled going to vet much better today.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wow!*

I think Charlie's gaining weight cause he's so HAPPY with you!!
Tucker still seems very anxious AND hyper when we go to the vet, or the groomer!
I always am afraid he thinks we are leaving him and not coming back-like that would EVER HAPPEN!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> I think Charlie's gaining weight cause he's so HAPPY with you!!
> 
> Tucker still seems very anxious AND hyper when we go to the vet, or the groomer!
> 
> I always am afraid he thinks we are leaving him and not coming back-like that would EVER HAPPEN!



Have you tried rescue remedy yet Karen? I think it helped...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sconner (Apr 17, 2014)

Enjoying the progress reports/pictures of your new family member!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

No, haven't tried Rescue Remedy.
I don't think Tucker's reactions are that severe.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie continues to do well. The B12 shot really helped his appetite - completely cleaned his bowl out and has been very playful. He and Duke have been starting to rough-house inside and I'm starting to lay down the law there. One of them hit their head on the coffee table last night (didn't see which one, just heard it). Tonight is Charlie's first night at obedience class. Last week was just for the humans  He's been really good each time I've worked with him this past week. Actually, I was doing a refresh with Duke on the 16' line when 2 teenagers started playing frisbee near us. Duke didn't know any better and ran behind me with that line at full force to go after the frisbee - almost toppled me right behind the knees. I'm now sporting a really nice bruise behind the one knee and leash burn behind the other!  More work to do with Duke again. He's a definite teenager.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Charlie continues to do well. The B12 shot really helped his appetite - completely cleaned his bowl out and has been very playful. He and Duke have been starting to rough-house inside and I'm starting to lay down the law there. One of them hit their head on the coffee table last night (didn't see which one, just heard it). Tonight is Charlie's first night at obedience class. Last week was just for the humans  He's been really good each time I've worked with him this past week. Actually, I was doing a refresh with Duke on the 16' line when 2 teenagers started playing frisbee near us. Duke didn't know any better and ran behind me with that line at full force to go after the frisbee - almost toppled me right behind the knees. I'm now sporting a really nice bruise behind the one knee and leash burn behind the other!  More work to do with Duke again. He's a definite teenager.


So glad the B12 shot helped Charlie. Sorry about your bruise!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie did so well at class tonight. There were about 14 of us there and lots of barking/nervous energy from the other dogs. I had Charlie wear his thundershirt and gave him a bit of rescue remedy on a treat right before class. He stuck pretty close to me for most of the time, but once we got to social (all dogs off leash in a controlled environment) he was a completely different dog - tail wagging, begging for pets from other people and relaxed with other dogs. It was so worth seeing! I feel like a proud mama even though it has more to do with him than me!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie did so well with training tonight  Big Cheer! He's really blossoming and it is great to see. I do need some advice though. Duke is having a hard time "losing" his privilege of sleeping with me. I tried to let both sleep with me, but Charlie wakes me up every hour. I think he gets too hot and he starts panting and pacing. I didn't think it was fair to put only Charlie in the kennel downstairs, but Duke is going to his kennel very reluctantly even with a peanut butter kong. For the last two nights he's gone to the base of the stairs leading upstairs and tonight he ran all the way upstairs and jumped on the bed. Do you guys think it's important that they both be treated the same and both have to sleep in their kennels or is it ok to let Duke sleep with me because he's earned it through good behavior? Honestly, I miss snuggling with him.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Our girl Roxy doesn't have to be crated, but Rem does... and once Rem was good and crate trained, he doesn't care if she's out and he's not (although I don't let her flaunt it walking by too much ya know lol)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Roxy at 20lbs and 2 years earned the privilege to be on the couch finally cause it is on a "when we invite you" basis... Rem doesn't have the control for that yet... So roxy will jump on the couch and Rem will lay on top of my feet... He doesn't care that he isn't up there, I think he likes the extra space and coolness from the tile over anything, even his own bed.
What we would think of as unfair, puppies don't always see it that way 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Charlie did so well with training tonight  Big Cheer! He's really blossoming and it is great to see. I do need some advice though. Duke is having a hard time "losing" his privilege of sleeping with me. I tried to let both sleep with me, but Charlie wakes me up every hour. I think he gets too hot and he starts panting and pacing. I didn't think it was fair to put only Charlie in the kennel downstairs, but Duke is going to his kennel very reluctantly even with a peanut butter kong. For the last two nights he's gone to the base of the stairs leading upstairs and tonight he ran all the way upstairs and jumped on the bed. Do you guys think it's important that they both be treated the same and both have to sleep in their kennels or is it ok to let Duke sleep with me because he's earned it through good behavior? Honestly, I miss snuggling with him.


Jenn

I sure am no expert at dog training, but just going with my gut. How long has it been happening that when they both sleep with you, Charlie wakes you up every hour? I think it might stop once they both get used to sleeping in same bed. How is your hubby dealing with it? Another suggestion would be to ask the foster mom from As Good As Gold?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie's adventures continue! He managed to eat about 5"-6" of fabric from my husbands two dress shirts that were in the laundry basket. I had to rush him to the vet once I realized what he had done (and this was about 6 hours after he had done it). I thought he had just torn them. When we got home from my husband's doctor's appointments, I was looking at the shirts and realized he had actually eaten a fair amount of fabric. The vet induced vomiting and he threw it all up! Thank goodness for small miracles that it had not moved out of his stomach yet.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie resting after vet's office


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Maybe he figured he would help you do the laundry. Or give you less to do.


----------



## mayapaya (Sep 28, 2011)

jennretz said:


> Charlie's adventures continue! He managed to eat about 5"-6" of fabric from my husbands two dress shirts that were in the laundry basket. I had to rush him to the vet once I realized what he had done (and this was about 6 hours after he had done it). I thought he had just torn them. When we got home from my husband's doctor's appointments, I was looking at the shirts and realized he had actually eaten a fair amount of fabric. The vet induced vomiting and he threw it all up! Thank goodness for small miracles that it had not moved out of his stomach yet.


 Oh my! thankfully Charlie is okay! Sounds like things are going pretty well despite the shirt incident? :doh:

Maya and Payton were pretty close together in age, but Payton was very antsy and "curious" at night, so for several months Maya slept with us, and Payton remained in her crate at night. From what I observed, she was actually more comfortable there. She was very used to that as a "safe" place, and calmly settled down. I too felt a little badly about leaving Payton in her crate while Maya got to join us in bed, but it also didn't seem fair to Maya to crate her just because Payton was always into something!!!!

Maybe Charlie would be more comfortable in the crate for now, until he's settled in for awhile? Does he like his crate, e.g. go in willingly?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

mayapaya said:


> Oh my! thankfully Charlie is okay! Sounds like things are going pretty well despite the shirt incident? :doh:
> 
> Maya and Payton were pretty close together in age, but Payton was very antsy and "curious" at night, so for several months Maya slept with us, and Payton remained in her crate at night. From what I observed, she was actually more comfortable there. She was very used to that as a "safe" place, and calmly settled down. I too felt a little badly about leaving Payton in her crate while Maya got to join us in bed, but it also didn't seem fair to Maya to crate her just because Payton was always into something!!!!
> 
> Maybe Charlie would be more comfortable in the crate for now, until he's settled in for awhile? Does he like his crate, e.g. go in willingly?




Charlie loves the peanut butter kong, but then howls/cries for about 10 minutes. Then he's fine. I asked the trainer and he said I should be ok letting Duke sleep with me occasionally, but more concerned that Duke expects it. He raised the point that as Dogs age they sometimes leak because their bladders start to give. He advises getting them comfortable wherever you want them to sleep. It was an interesting perspective.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

Thank God Charlie is ok. Love the picture in the laundry basket!
I'll never forget the first Samoyed Puppy we had, named GIZMO, and how he chewed on a pair of Gucci Loafers Ken left under the bed. They were his favorite and he never found another!! Guess Charlie has expensive taste!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Thank God Charlie is ok. Love the picture in the laundry basket!
> I'll never forget the first Samoyed Puppy we had, named GIZMO, and how he chewed on a pair of Gucci Loafers Ken left under the bed. They were his favorite and he never found another!! Guess Charlie has expensive taste!


Karen it sounds like Gizmo had the expensive taste!  All's well that ends well. Got lots of cuddle time with Charlie (he slept in that basket while I worked this afternoon LOL) and tonight Duke ran upstairs as soon as he saw me get the peanut butter out for the kongs. When he passes up food, I know it's important to him... Duke is the opposite of Charlie and LOVES food! So Duke is getting to sleep with me tonight. Charlie went into his kennel with no fuss tonight. I think he's wiped out.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Karen it sounds like Gizmo had the expensive taste!  All's well that ends well. Got lots of cuddle time with Charlie (he slept in that basket while I worked this afternoon LOL) and tonight Duke ran upstairs as soon as he saw me get the peanut butter out for the kongs. When he passes up food, I know it's important to him... Duke is the opposite of Charlie and LOVES food! So Duke is getting to sleep with me tonight. Charlie went into his kennel with no fuss tonight. I think he's wiped out.


Jenn

Just love that laundry basket pic of Charlie! Anyway, sounds like a plan with the sleeping arrangements for tonight. Maybe you can have Duke sleep with you one night and Charlie the next. Does Charlie sleep all the way through when he sleeps alone with you?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> 
> 
> Just love that laundry basket pic of Charlie! Anyway, sounds like a plan with the sleeping arrangements for tonight. Maybe you can have Duke sleep with you one night and Charlie the next. Does Charlie sleep all the way through when he sleeps alone with you?




I haven't tried it alone with Charlie yet. May try both tonight again.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sounds good*



jennretz said:


> I haven't tried it alone with Charlie yet. May try both tonight again.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sounds like a good idea-at least you won't have to get up too early tomorrow, hopefully!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie went in for his weekly B12 shot today. Weighed in at 62.6 lbs. Our goal is 65 lbs. He's been doing great with training and continues relaxing and playing with toys! What progress


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*



jennretz said:


> Charlie went in for his weekly B12 shot today. Weighed in at 62.6 lbs. Our goal is 65 lbs. He's been doing great with training and continues relaxing and playing with toys! What progress


So glad Charlie gained some!! Great progress!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Did you try sleeping with them both, again?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try sleeping with them both, again?



No. They both slept in the kennels....even duke went down willingly


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> No. They both slept in the kennels....even duke went down willingly
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Jenn

Whatever works!
Hugs and kisses to Charlie and Duke!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Karen. Today is 7 weeks since Charlie came to live with us! Each week just gets better and better! I couldn't be happier; he just fits. He's starting to warm up to Christopher too!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*



jennretz said:


> Thanks Karen. Today is 7 weeks since Charlie came to live with us! Each week just gets better and better! I couldn't be happier; he just fits. He's starting to warm up to Christopher too!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This is so HEARTWARMING to hear-somehow I knew you would feel this way!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie did well in class tonight. We 're learning how to adjust training methods for him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

jennretz said:


> Charlie did well in class tonight. We 're learning how to adjust training methods for him.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Jenn

So glad to hear Charlie did well!:wavey:


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I have been battling a cold/sinus infection since Sunday. Last night was a rather rough night so I'm staying home today. I got Duke and Charlie from their kennels around 430. There's something very comforting about snuggling with them when you're not feeling well,


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

That is one of my favorite things about being home sick. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn 

Sinus infections are just awful!! I hope you feel better very soon.
I love having my dogs around me when I'm recuperating!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So sorry you're battling a cold/sinus infection. 

Take care of yourself, hope you're feeling better very soon.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Home sick day 2. Hate burning up vacation days, but between Steve and my Mom being sick I've used up all my sick days.. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Home sick day 2. Hate burning up vacation days, but between Steve and my Mom being sick I've used up all my sick days..
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Jenn: That is a bummer! What can you do though, when you are sick.
What do you do for work?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn: That is a bummer! What can you do though, when you are sick.
> What do you do for work?


 I was going to try to work from home today, but my husband said I sounded awful and that I should just try to sleep today. He basically said what you said Karen. I work for a foodservice distributor in merchandising. It's just that things have been intense there because we're in the middle of getting acquired.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

I agree with your hubby! MY husband's company gives sick, personal and vacation days. Where I worked until I got laid off permanently we got lots of personal, sick and vacation days. I always thought we got WAY TOO MANY sick days, until I broke my ankle, had to have surgery and be off of it for two months!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I have bronchitis. Bedrest for next few days.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*So excited! Just got approved for rescue!*

Duke and Charlie both have kennel cough


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

So SORRY you have bronchitis! That is nasty!!
Do Duke and Charlie have the kennel cough preventative from the vet? It's something they put up their nose, I believe. That is awful.
Did the vet give them meds for it?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Both Duke and Charlie have been vaccinated, but they still got it. They're on antibiotics and pulled from daycare until they're not contagious...so we 3 sickies are hanging out together 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn 

Sounds like you all need a nurse!!
Wishing you all a speedy recovery!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Karen! We actually had a nice relaxing day together. Charlie is curled up next to me right now 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Thanks Karen! We actually had a nice relaxing day together. Charlie is curled up next to me right now
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


One of my favorite things to do!! Cuddling with my dogs!
Hope you are all better very soon!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*So excited! Just got approved for rescue!*

Do you think this looks like a bite?









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*So excited! Just got approved for rescue!*

Vet just confirmed it's a hotspot - poor duke's allergies


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So sorry you and the boys are all sick. Take care of yourself, get lots of rest. A friend of mine had bronchitis, it turned into pneumonia. 

Duke's hot spot looks nasty, poor guy. Hope it clears up soon. 

Hope all of you are feeling better real soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duke*

Poor Duke with his hotspot!
Praying for you all and Sandy is right, be careful of the bronchitis, Jenn, and make sure it doesn't get worse!

Just noticed the pic of Duke and Charlie with their head intertwined in your signature-just love it!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks Karen and Sandy. Am starting to feel slightly human again  the boys have a lot of pent up energy. We did a very short walk today and they are chomping at the bit. This week may be a challenge because they can't go to daycare. I have somebody coming in once a day for them. It's more expensive than daycare...here's a pic from after our walk...









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

I just LOVE THIS PICTURE!!

I'm sure the boys will love the walk! Our next door neighbors have their two dogs walked everyday and I know they pay $17 for a half hour walk for both of them. When I was working there is no way we could have afforded that five times a week. Ken and I also worked too far from home to come home for lunch, so I would be home exactly at 5:00 everyday!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Hope you are feeling better. How did Charlie and Duke like their dog walker?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen - feeling better each day. I've used this dogwalker for Duke before and he really likes her. Sounds like Charlie warmed up to her as well 

Kids were here for parts of yesterday so the boys didn't have to spend whole day in kennels.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

The steroid topical cream the vet prescribed for Duke for his hot spot appears to be creating the same issue for him that oral steroids do - excessive thirst and urination. When I went downstairs to let him out of his kennel he was lying in a puddle (and I do mean puddle) of urine. So Duke got an unplanned bath this morning and I was an hour late for work. I've called the vet to see what other options we have to treat his hot spot. For some reason, he has a complete intolerance to all things steroid.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> The steroid topical cream the vet prescribed for Duke for his hot spot appears to be creating the same issue for him that oral steroids do - excessive thirst and urination. When I went downstairs to let him out of his kennel he was lying in a puddle (and I do mean puddle) of urine. So Duke got an unplanned bath this morning and I was an hour late for work. I've called the vet to see what other options we have to treat his hot spot. For some reason, he has a complete intolerance to all things steroid.


Poor Duke. Hope the vet has an alternative!


----------



## NikB8 (Feb 4, 2013)

Molson was just on steriods (Prednisone) for allergies- well he first had a upper respiratory infection then we went back a week later because his paw was raw/red so I think he had the allergies all along but the cold covered it up. 

He was fine on the steriods in the beginning but after a week it was like his body didn't want them anymore. He had the excessive thirst and urination the first week- waking us up twice a night.. very unusual for him. The second week he peed his cage when we weren't home- you could tell he was so embarrassed and he was also sluggish so I had to call the vet to ask if he could weaned off. That was the first time he was on steroids- I think next time if they suggest it I will ask to try something else first because the poor guy seemed miserable. He also got really bloated- he LOVES walk but halfway through he would look at me like "are we done yet?" He's normally really active and happy- he seemed sad and slept all day. 

Hope you and the pups feel better soon!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nik*

Nik

Thanks for sharing that about Molson!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

NikB8 said:


> Molson was just on steriods (Prednisone) for allergies- well he first had a upper respiratory infection then we went back a week later because his paw was raw/red so I think he had the allergies all along but the cold covered it up.
> 
> He was fine on the steriods in the beginning but after a week it was like his body didn't want them anymore. He had the excessive thirst and urination the first week- waking us up twice a night.. very unusual for him. The second week he peed his cage when we weren't home- you could tell he was so embarrassed and he was also sluggish so I had to call the vet to ask if he could weaned off. That was the first time he was on steroids- I think next time if they suggest it I will ask to try something else first because the poor guy seemed miserable. He also got really bloated- he LOVES walk but halfway through he would look at me like "are we done yet?" He's normally really active and happy- he seemed sad and slept all day.
> 
> Hope you and the pups feel better soon!!


Thank you for sharing! These poor pups...I don't think steroids are tolerated all that well from what I've worked through with Duke. As a long term prednisone user myself (20+ years) I can tell you there are serious side effects and it scares me to use them on my dogs when I know what they've done to me, my immune system and my bones. Now my step-daughter has caught my bronchitis :doh: so she's home laying around with the boys....we're one happy house right now!!! LOL...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Thank you for sharing! These poor pups...I don't think steroids are tolerated all that well from what I've worked through with Duke. As a long term prednisone user myself (20+ years) I can tell you there are serious side effects and it scares me to use them on my dogs when I know what they've done to me, my immune system and my bones. Now my step-daughter has caught my bronchitis :doh: so she's home laying around with the boys....we're one happy house right now!!! LOL...


Hope vet can come up with another treatment for Duke's hotspot!
Hope your daughter gets well quickly!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Hope vet can come up with another treatment for Duke's hotspot!
> 
> Hope your daughter gets well quickly!



Fingers crossed. Starting new med tonight for Duke's hot spot.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Fingers crossed. Starting new med tonight for Duke's hot spot.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Jenn

Hope it does the trick!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

This is how it looks...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Ouch!! Looks sore!
DOES that cone keep Duke from licking it?
Don't know if it would work for Tucker or Tonka.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It does for the most part, but he's gotten around it a couple of times. Charlie has taken it off him a couple times as well!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear Duke had problems with the prednisone. I hope the new medication works better for him without any side effects. 

Have you ever tired using Organic Apple Cider Vinegar? It has so many health benefits for dogs and people too. I am adding the OACV to my guys water. 

I have been extremely lucky with my guys, my bridge boy was the only one who got a hot spot. He had one, he lived to be 15.5. I probably need to knock on wood or something, but my two current goldens, have never had one yet and I live in a very humid area. 

Good to hear you're feeling better, so sorry your step daughter is sick now. Hope she is feeling better very soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Collar*



jennretz said:


> It does for the most part, but he's gotten around it a couple of times. Charlie has taken it off him a couple times as well!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I bet!! The only one that ever worked for all of my dogs was the BIG PLASTIC CONE OF SHAME!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I'm sorry to hear Duke had problems with the prednisone. I hope the new medication works better for him without any side effects.
> 
> Have you ever tired using Organic Apple Cider Vinegar? It has so many health benefits for dogs and people too. I am adding the OACV to my guys water.
> 
> ...


Sandy - what does the organic apple cider do?



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

I don't know for sure what it does, but I THINK it might help with the itching.
Here, I googled it:

Apple Cider Vinegar for Dogs - Earth Clinic

Apple Cider Vinegar for Dogs
Oct 27, 2013 - 15 posts
Every home with dogs should have apple cider vinegar for fleas, skin ... For hot spots, thinning hair, pimples, or even ear infections, try out an ACV/water spray. ... a cold, but I am posting to help pet owners whose dogs get acid reflux. .... I usually buy organic apple cider for cleaning my fruits and vegetables.
Apple Cider Vinegar for Cats	15 posts	Apr 2, 2014
Dog Itchy Skin Home Remedy Options	15 posts	Jan 25, 2014
Apple Cider Vinegar for Dogs: Skin Problems	15 posts	Jan 12, 2014
Home Remedies for Dogs with Mange	15 posts	Jul 31, 2013
More results from Earth Clinic - Holistic Health and Alternative Medicine
More by Deirdre Layne - in 34 Google+ circles
Vinegar - Apple Cider Vinegar Cures - The Dirt Doctor
Vinegar - Apple Cider Vinegar CuresDirt Doctor Howard Garrett Organic Gardening, Home, Health, Pet Care, Pest Control, Compost, Nutrition, Environment
TX Organic Research Center ... Apple cider vinegar also helps breaks down fat and is widely used to lose weight. ... For itchy skin or the beginning hot spots, put apple cider vinegar into a spray bottle, part the hair and spray on. Any skin eruption will dry up in as soon as 24 hours and shaving the dog won't be necessary ...
Apple Cider Vinegar - A Holistic Remedy for Dogs - Whole ...
Apple Cider Vinegar - A Holistic Remedy for Dogs - Whole Dog Journal Article
Sep 29, 2013 - made from organic apples may be even better. ... Most dogs adapt quickly to the taste of apple cider vinegar and will drink any water to ... “If a dog's system is too alkaline,” she says, “cider vinegar will help, but by itself it may not ... Volhard recommends ACV as a hot spot preventive, itch stopper, general ...
Treating Hot Spots on Dogs with Apple Cider Vinegar
Veterinary Medical Information for Dogs and Cats - Vetinfo.com › Dogs › Skin and Hair Conditions
Hot spots on dogs can result from a number of allergic reactions, infections or ... of apple cider vinegar, application straight to hot spots on dogs can help to clear ...


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks Karen. I think I need to do a little research. Charlie's cough is much better. Duke's is still there. I think he's been a little sicker. Both of them were pretty playful this morning. Duke's hotspot continues to heal and I'm hopeful we can take the cone off in the next couple of days.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Thanks Karen. I think I need to do a little research. Charlie's cough is much better. Duke's is still there. I think he's been a little sicker. Both of them were pretty playful this morning. Duke's hotspot continues to heal and I'm hopeful we can take the cone off in the next couple of days.


Jenn

Hope that Duke's cough gets better soon!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thanks Karen for answering her question. Sorry I didn't get back into this thread sooner. 

I'm using Bragg's OAVC, I've been buying it at my Grocery store, they finally started carrying it, yay!
I add it to the water for my two. I use to put it in their food, but felt adding it to the water was a better method. I read on a site, can't remember where now, that said not to give it to them straight, that's why I started adding it to the water. 

It has numerous health benefits. Here's a link to Bragg's website with their pet info:

http://bragg.com/products/vinegarPets.html

I also have it mixed with water in a spray bottle, I spray it on my two before I brush them out. It's a good deodorizer and their coats are really soft.

I don't know what you're feeding your boys, I had to switch my two to Purina Pro Plan for Sensitive Skin and Stomach about three years ago. My two have sensitive stomachs and my boy was itchy, plus he was 15-20 lbs. underweight when I adopted him from my County H.S. and he was having stomach issues. I was having trouble getting enough weight on him so he could be neutered. I had him at the Vet several times, several stomach meds, de-wormer and antibiotics. 

When I switched to the PPP SSS, it finally worked and he started gaining weight. They've been eating the PPP SSS for three years now and both are doing really well on it.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Thanks Karen for answering her question. Sorry I didn't get back into this thread sooner.
> 
> I'm using Bragg's OAVC, I've been buying it at my Grocery store, they finally started carrying it, yay!
> I add it to the water for my two. I use to put it in their food, but felt adding it to the water was a better method. I read on a site, can't remember where now, that said not to give it to them straight, that's why I started adding it to the water.
> ...


Thanks Sandy. We know that Duke has food allergies - he's been on Royal Canin Hypoallergenic for over a year now and does really well on it. Charlie, however, won't eat it. I've put Charlie back on the dog food his foster mom had him on - Zignature Trout and Salmon Limited Ingredient. Part of the issue is that last week when I was taking all the medicine for the bronchitis, I was groggy and accidentally switched their food bowls. Duke devoured his before I realized what I had done. Poor guy has been itching and scratching ever since and I'm worried that may have caused his hot spot. Duke gets two hydroxyzine per day - basically prescription benadryl to help with itching. Charlie is having a hard time eating his food in the morning again - and he had a B12 shot last Friday. I'm wondering if there is something else I should check out on him. He eats fine at night, just not in the morning. His lab works was fine and his foster mom said he never had a problem eating so I don't know why this started when he came to my house. She had him for 7 weeks and he's been at my house for 8 weeks now.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The food switch could have caused Duke's problems. There was a thread on the forum discussing a new Allergy medication that is now available. If I can find the thread, I'll post the link for you. 

ETA: found it, here's the thread-

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/264626-apoquel.html

How much are you feeding Charlie in the evening? He may be still full when it comes breakfast time.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*So excited! Just got approved for rescue!*

Thank you for sending the link Sandy. I may ask my vet if she thinks Duke would be a good candidate. He is scratching and itching so badly right now and not just where the hot spot is.

I give Charlie 2 cups in the morning and 2 cups at night of kibble. Plus he get 1/4 cup of canned pumpkin in am and pm. We've been trying to get him to gain weight, but maybe I need to cut the kibble to 1 1/2 cups am and pm and see if that works.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I said earlier that when I adopted my Remy he was 15-20 lbs. underweight and the Vet wanted him to gain at least 5-10 lbs. before she would even consider neutering him.

I was feeding him a total of 3 cups of food a day. He was also having some stomach issues, his stools were soft, basically everything he was eating went right through him. 

Two things, I was over feeding him and I had been feeding him various formulas of BB and he was having problems with it. I talked to my Vet about feeding BB, she said a lot of dogs do not do well on it because it is often too rich for some dogs. I made the switch to the PPP SSS after several members here on the forum recommended. I saw a big difference within a couple of days with his stools and he gradually started putting on weight. I cut his food back to 1 cup during the a.m. and 1 cup in the p.m. feeding. 

I too was having trouble getting him to eat breakfast, no problem with the evening feeding though. 

How old is Charlie and what is he currently weighing or should weigh?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I said earlier that when I adopted my Remy he was 15-20 lbs. underweight and the Vet wanted him to gain at least 5-10 lbs. before she would even consider neutering him.
> 
> I was feeding him a total of 3 cups of food a day. He was also having some stomach issues, his stools were soft, basically everything he was eating went right through him.
> 
> ...


Charlie is about 20 months now. We have him at 62.6 lbs (up from 58). You can still really feel his ribs. We'd like to get him to around 65 lbs.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Yes, ask your vet about the Apple Cider Vinegar, sounds like a good idea since Sandy says it worked for her boy.

Also, what time do you feed Charlie and Duke at night? Could it be the food is not digesting well for Charlie overnight? However, since he ate o.k. in morning at the Foster's house, probably not. Did she feed Charlie with her dogs, or separately?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Daycare posted they have an outbreak of kennel cough. My boys just stopped coughing today, but I'm worried they could get reinfected if I take them back now. Does anybody know if they would have immunity now (they have been vaccinated, but still caught it)? I'm fine keeping them home if I need to. Any ideas?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just my opinion*



jennretz said:


> Daycare posted they have an outbreak of kennel cough. My boys just stopped coughing today, but I'm worried they could get reinfected if I take them back now. Does anybody know if they would have immunity now (they have been vaccinated, but still caught it)? I'm fine keeping them home if I need to. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Don't know if dogs develop an immunity to kennel cough. If it were my dogs, I would keep them home.

nce a dog has had kennel cough are they immune from getting it ...
https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid...
Sep 26, 2008 - Once a dog has had kennel cough are they immune from getting it again? ... And just like humans can have many chest colds in their lifetime, a dog ... They will develop a limited immunity to the disease once they catch it, but ...
How long can kennel cough last?	Apr 18, 2014
How to tell if my dog has kennel cough? - Yahoo Answers	Apr 4, 2014
Kennel cough, can it be passed back and forth from my two dogs ...	Feb 7, 2012
More results from answers.yahoo.com
Kennel Cough: An In-depth Look | petMD
www.petmd.com › Dog Care Center
PetMD, LLC
Once the organisms are eliminated the tracheal lining will heal rapidly. ... alertness will be unaffected, they usually have no rise in temperature, and do not ... So try not to blame the kennel operator if your dog develops Kennel Cough shortly after ... Many dogs will have protective levels of immunity to Kennel Cough via minor ...
Kennel Cough In Your Dog Tracheobronchitis
www.2ndchance.info/kennelcough.htm
2nd Chance
The dog that infected your pet may not have had a cough problem himself. ... It does cause some animals to develop a cough who would not have, had they ... Recovered dogs can shed the Bordetella organism for several months after they have .... Yes, none of the organisms implicated in kennel cough give lasting immunity ...


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I spoke to the vet today and I'll be keeping my boys home for the remainder of the week. Last confirmed case at daycare was last Thursday. They are doing everything they can to sanitize their place, but it can be a couple of days after dogs are exposed before they exhibit symptoms. I'd rather be safe than sorry though. The boys are so ready to go back. They have so much energy and a 45 minute walk a day is not enough to get it out of them. When the kids are home they let them out of the kennels and play with them, but it's not the same level of energy as when they are at daycare. Yesterday Charlie destroyed one of my favorite things my mother had given me (just an electronic yahtzee game, but I've had it for 20 years). My husband left it on the floor and Charlie chewed it up. He did not ingest any plastic or the battery thank goodness, but I'm ready for my house to get back to its normal (less chaotic???) routine. It's always slightly crazy!  LOL


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I've decided to go way back to basics. Realized that I was giving Charlie freedom of the house that was too much for him. So I've put the gates I used when Duke was a pup back into place. They're portable and I can section off whichever rooms I want to allow him access to. It was getting to the point that it was taking me 2 hours to get out of the house in the morning (most of it spent chasing Charlie upstairs 7 or 8 times and trying to figure out whose room he was getting into). I cannot wait for next week when I can take them both back to daycare.  This is how we did it when Duke was a puppy and he earned access to the other rooms as he became more reliable. Duke could care less about the gates being up. He's content to be near us. Charlie is my explorer.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> I've decided to go way back to basics. Realized that I was giving Charlie freedom of the house that was too much for him. So I've put the gates I used when Duke was a pup back into place. They're portable and I can section off whichever rooms I want to allow him access to. It was getting to the point that it was taking me 2 hours to get out of the house in the morning (most of it spent chasing Charlie upstairs 7 or 8 times and trying to figure out whose room he was getting into). I cannot wait for next week when I can take them both back to daycare.  This is how we did it when Duke was a puppy and he earned access to the other rooms as he became more reliable. Duke could care less about the gates being up. He's content to be near us. Charlie is my explorer.


Jenn

You're the mom and you know best.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie and I met with the trainer tonight. The way the training is structured isn't working for Charlie. It's making him afraid and trainer thinks it may be painful for Charlie to sit because his hind legs are tight . He said take a break from homework and just do some leash work in a few days focusing on heeling and getting him to sit wout any leash pressure. He also suggested giving Charlie a massage.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*



jennretz said:


> Charlie and I met with the trainer tonight. The way the training is structured isn't working for Charlie. It's making him afraid and trainer thinks it may be painful for Charlie to sit because his hind legs are tight . He said take a break from homework and just do some leash work in a few days focusing on heeling and getting him to sit wout any leash pressure. He also suggested giving Charlie a massage.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Makes sense to me easing up. Charlie is still adjusting I'm sure to his loving home!! Why are this hind legs tight? I'm sure he would love a masssage. We used to massage Smooch on the leg that had the TPLO surgery.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen - I'm not sure why his legs are so tight, but I did notice when he lays down he seems most comfortable with his one leg sticking way out. I've had the vet check his hips and he doesn't think it's hip dsyplasia. But he doesn't seem to have a lot of strength back there. He attempted to jump up on my bed and he couldn't do it. My bed is a little high, but Duke jumps up no problem. There's a place in West Chicago that does swimming with dogs and I'm going to check them out for Charlie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Karen - I'm not sure why his legs are so tight, but I did notice when he lays down he seems most comfortable with his one leg sticking way out. I've had the vet check his hips and he doesn't think it's hip dsyplasia. But he doesn't seem to have a lot of strength back there. He attempted to jump up on my bed and he couldn't do it. My bed is a little high, but Duke jumps up no problem. There's a place in West Chicago that does swimming with dogs and I'm going to check them out for Charlie.


I wouldn't worry too much. I think our Smooch used to lay like that and her legs were fine. Tonka has trouble jumping on our bed-it's too high and he's gained a little bit too much weight. He is also about 21-22 inches tall, whereas Tucker is taller.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Oh. Hang in there Charlie! Poor fella.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

You have had your share of challenges the last few weeks. Hope that was the storm and now the calm


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Hope everything is alright with your husband, Mom, Dad, Charlie, Duke and you. You sure have had your challenges, as Oliversmom wrote!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I wrote in my other thread that I was able to facetime with my dad yesterday and that really helped. My mom's biopsy went fine. We'll get the results by next Wed, but Dr says 90% chance it's cancer. I'm just taking things one day at a time and snuggling up with my boys.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> I wrote in my other thread that I was able to facetime with my dad yesterday and that really helped. My mom's biopsy went fine. We'll get the results by next Wed, but Dr says 90% chance it's cancer. I'm just taking things one day at a time and snuggling up with my boys.


Jenn

That's all any of us can do, take it one day at a time and take one step at a time. Praying for all of you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

jennretz said:


> Karen - I'm not sure why his legs are so tight, but I did notice when he lays down he seems most comfortable with his one leg sticking way out. I've had the vet check his hips and he doesn't think it's hip dsyplasia. But he doesn't seem to have a lot of strength back there. He attempted to jump up on my bed and he couldn't do it. My bed is a little high, but Duke jumps up no problem. There's a place in West Chicago that does swimming with dogs and I'm going to check them out for Charlie.


Swimming is probably the best form of exercise for Charlie to build up his leg muscles without putting a strain on his joints. Do you have Charlie on any type of joint supplements? 

My Vet recommended putting both of Goldens on Nutramax Dasuquin with MSM and a daily fish oil tablet. Since both of my Goldens are Rescues and not well bred Goldens, I agreed with my Vets recommendation to supplement them both. 



jennretz said:


> I wrote in my other thread that I was able to facetime with my dad yesterday and that really helped. My mom's biopsy went fine. We'll get the results by next Wed, but Dr says 90% chance it's cancer. I'm just taking things one day at a time and snuggling up with my boys.


I'm glad you were able to talk with your dad, that helps keep them closer to you. 
I'm so sorry about your Mom, my thoughts and prayers to you and your family. I feel it's always best to take things one day at a time, it's easier to take on things this way without being totally overwhelmed. 

Prayers your mom's results are better than you anticipate.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Thinking of you and your entire family!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Swimming is probably the best form of exercise for Charlie to build up his leg muscles without putting a strain on his joints. Do you have Charlie on any type of joint supplements?
> 
> My Vet recommended putting both of Goldens on Nutramax Dasuquin with MSM and a daily fish oil tablet. Since both of my Goldens are Rescues and not well bred Goldens, I agreed with my Vets recommendation to supplement them both.
> 
> ...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> CAROLINA MOM said:
> 
> 
> > Swimming is probably the best form of exercise for Charlie to build up his leg muscles without putting a strain on his joints. Do you have Charlie on any type of joint supplements?
> ...


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

We are having yet another thunder storm in Chicago! I'm turning the bathroom off the dining room into Charlie's "safe" room. He's in there right now, thundershirt on, had some rescue remedy and is listening to "Through a Dogs Ears"...I think it's helping him calm down. He's not trembling like he was.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

The boys were playing really rough this morning. I intervened when one of them let out a whimper (not sure which one). When they each stopped Duke's teeth kept chattering for about 10-15 seconds. I've read about this (I think) on other threads. Does this just happen when they are overly excited?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

Glad the thundershirt is helping Charlie.
Smooch used the powder room as her safe place, too. She would paste herself up against the vanity. Smooch trembled so much, it made my heart hurt!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Glad the thundershirt is helping Charlie.
> Smooch used the powder room as her safe place, too. She would paste herself up against the vanity. Smooch trembled so much, it made my heart hurt!


 It does make you feel so bad for them. Charlie is doing so well for the most part. The other he managed to squeeze himself under my bed - but didn't really fit. I had to get the really good canned dog food out and slowly maneuver him out...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> It does make you feel so bad for them. Charlie is doing so well for the most part. The other he managed to squeeze himself under my bed - but didn't really fit. I had to get the really good canned dog food out and slowly maneuver him out...


Sounds like Smooch and Charlie were related!!! Smooch was a stray in Chicago before we adopted her and was saved by Golden Rescue. She used to crawl under our bed when it stormed and got stuck under there! We had to take the mattress off and move the whole bed to get her out!! After that experience, Ken put something on the bed frame to raise it up.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I spoke to the woman at As Good as Gold today who picked Charlie up from the airport when he came to the states. It turns out she is in charge of the pet sitting that is available through As Good as Gold and lived next door to Charlie's foster. She used to watch him a few times a week while his foster mom was at work. She was very interested in how he was doing. The Golden community is such a great community.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

jennretz said:


> I spoke to the woman at As Good as Gold today who picked Charlie up from the airport when he came to the states. It turns out she is in charge of the pet sitting that is available through As Good as Gold and lived next door to Charlie's foster. She used to watch him a few times a week while his foster mom was at work. She was very interested in how he was doing. The Golden community is such a great community.


Aw-ww that is so sweet!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie got a massage tonight! Apparently he was nervous at first, but got over that pretty quickly 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Can I come live at your house-a massage would be nice!

So glad that Charlie liked it!!:wavey:


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Karen - you come watch the boys and I'll get you a massage! LOL! You would need it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

Sounds great!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So I took Duke and Charlie to the vet the other night; Duke to get his bordetella vaccine and Charlie to have his hind legs checked. Charlie does so much better at the vets office when Duke is with him. He still shakes, but calmed down when Duke laid down next to him. HOW DOES DUKE KNOW TO DO THAT?!? It just amazes me.

We're going to do 10 weeks of swimming for Charlie and try a natural remedy called Dog Gone Pain (DGP). Vet thinks the inner hamstring is definitely tight and maybe slightly inflamed. She said it is completely fine (and actually encouraged) for me to bring Duke with Charlie for future vet visits. Her POV is that vets office visits are scary for anxious dogs and that if Duke calms him, I should encourage it. When I asked if he would get too dependent on Duke, she said to keep doing separate activities that are pleasant/fun/relaxing for him, but that it's ok to bring Duke in with him. Two vets and several vet techs have noticed how much better Charlie does when Duke is with him. So amazing to me.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> So I took Duke and Charlie to the vet the other night; Duke to get his bordetella vaccine and Charlie to have his hind legs checked. Charlie does so much better at the vets office when Duke is with him. He still shakes, but calmed down when Duke laid down next to him. HOW DOES DUKE KNOW TO DO THAT?!? It just amazes me.
> 
> We're going to do 10 weeks of swimming for Charlie and try a natural remedy called Dog Gone Pain (DGP). Vet thinks the inner hamstring is definitely tight and maybe slightly inflamed. She said it is completely fine (and actually encouraged) for me to bring Duke with Charlie for future vet visits. Her POV is that vets office visits are scary for anxious dogs and that if Duke calms him, I should encourage it. When I asked if he would get too dependent on Duke, she said to keep doing separate activities that are pleasant/fun/relaxing for him, but that it's ok to bring Duke in with him. Two vets and several vet techs have noticed how much better Charlie does when Duke is with him. So amazing to me.


Jenn Sounds like a plan for Charlie's legs. What exactly is wrong with them?
We've had two dogs for about 25 years now and we've always had a rescue and another dog, and they seem to SUPPORT one another and help one another. Don't know if it's the fact that they are rescues, or any two dogs that live together do this, but it is heartwarming to watch and very sad when you lose one of them. That's another reason Ken and I always adopt another right away, as we feel so badly for the dog that is left behind.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen - we don't think it's anything major with his hind legs. They are just really tight, slightly weak and he seems to favor one when he is sitting or going into down position. Vet does not think it's HP (thank goodness) as he has full range of motion. She recommended the swimmng and natural anti-inflammatory. If he is still having issues after this treatment, we'll x-ray to rule out anything else.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Karen - we don't think it's anything major with his hind legs. They are just really tight, slightly weak and he seems to favor one when he is sitting or going into down position. Vet does not think it's HP (thank goodness) as he has full range of motion. She recommended the swimmng and natural anti-inflammatory. If he is still having issues after this treatment, we'll x-ray to rule out anything else.


Jenn

So happy to hear that is nothing major wrong! Swimming should be a big help!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Brotherly love 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Love*



jennretz said:


> View attachment 403409
> 
> Brotherly love
> 
> ...


A picture is worth A THOUSAND WORDS!! 
Charlie and Duke sure do LOVE one another!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great picture of your boys, love seeing how bonded they are to each other.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I have decided I am officially a worrier. Today started at 4:52 am when I heard Charlie bark in a panicked way through the vents. He was sleeping in the basement with Duke in their kennels. It's much cooler down there and they seem to prefer it in the summer. When I got downstairs, he was frantic in his kennel. He had torn the comforter through the top of the kennel (I put it over the tops of the kennels to make it more den like). Stuffing was everywhere and he had kicked out the plastic bottom (I now know I didn't have it in there correctly). I let him out and he bolted for the back door and had very bad diarrhea as soon as he got outside. He was able to go, but then he kept straining. I called the emergency vet and they had me bring him in right away. They took xrays and said that whatever he had eaten was already in the small intestine - no way of knowing if it was stuffing from the quilt or possibly wood chips from the trees we took down last weekend. They gave him lots of fluids and offered to keep him under observations or let me take him home. I took him home because he gets so nervous at the vets office. I was told to keep him drinking fluids and take him for walks to keep his digestive system moving. I was also told not to feed him until tonight. He seemed to do well most of the day. Had two bowel movements 8am'ish, no more straining to go. He kept his food down this evening (rice with ground beef) and drank plenty of water. I called ER vet one more time to be sure I didn't need to bring him back in and they said to wait. If he starts to vomit or isn't able to go in the morning I should bring him back in. He's in bed with me now because I'm too worried to let him sleep downstairs. I know I should calm down about this, because he seems to be doing ok, but I can't seem to stop worrying about him....

I wish they would both stop eating stuff! This is nerve wracking. I spent about 4 hours outside today using the dry vac to get up as much of the wood chips, small twigs, and rocks that I could find. I know I can't protect them from everything, but I feel like I am responsible for their wellbeing and let them down when I didn't clean up the wood chips last weekend. :-(


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Sorry you are having so much trouble, my Sister has the same eating problems with her two Goldens. She solved the problem, at least on walks, by using a muzzel on both dogs, this was after $5K in vet bills. Only problem, she has to explain to people on the walks, why they are muzzeled!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

His stomach acid will mostly dissolve any wood, and soften the rest so it will pass. We learned that when the late great Andy ate my birthday cake and 6" toothpicks on the wax candles that spelled "HAPPY BIRTHDAY". His vet told us to give him a slice of bread with Vaseline spread on it like peanut butter. We were on poop watch for a couple days. No problems.

A rule of thumb is this: If they can swallow it, it is probably small enough to pass. Vomiting and loss of appetite are the symptoms if there is a blockage in the entrance to the intestines or anywhere in the intestines.

All any of us can do with young dogs is keep things picked up the best we can. Rudy is a chewer, so I have to keep almost everything up and out of reach, but there are always items he can get a hold of. Luckily, he doesn't have an appetite for socks or anything like that. Still, he's given us a couple scares.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> I have decided I am officially a worrier. Today started at 4:52 am when I heard Charlie bark in a panicked way through the vents. He was sleeping in the basement with Duke in their kennels. It's much cooler down there and they seem to prefer it in the summer. When I got downstairs, he was frantic in his kennel. He had torn the comforter through the top of the kennel (I put it over the tops of the kennels to make it more den like). Stuffing was everywhere and he had kicked out the plastic bottom (I now know I didn't have it in there correctly). I let him out and he bolted for the back door and had very bad diarrhea as soon as he got outside. He was able to go, but then he kept straining. I called the emergency vet and they had me bring him in right away. They took xrays and said that whatever he had eaten was already in the small intestine - no way of knowing if it was stuffing from the quilt or possibly wood chips from the trees we took down last weekend. They gave him lots of fluids and offered to keep him under observations or let me take him home. I took him home because he gets so nervous at the vets office. I was told to keep him drinking fluids and take him for walks to keep his digestive system moving. I was also told not to feed him until tonight. He seemed to do well most of the day. Had two bowel movements 8am'ish, no more straining to go. He kept his food down this evening (rice with ground beef) and drank plenty of water. I called ER vet one more time to be sure I didn't need to bring him back in and they said to wait. If he starts to vomit or isn't able to go in the morning I should bring him back in. He's in bed with me now because I'm too worried to let him sleep downstairs. I know I should calm down about this, because he seems to be doing ok, but I can't seem to stop worrying about him....
> 
> I wish they would both stop eating stuff! This is nerve wracking. I spent about 4 hours outside today using the dry vac to get up as much of the wood chips, small twigs, and rocks that I could find. I know I can't protect them from everything, but I feel like I am responsible for their wellbeing and let them down when I didn't clean up the wood chips last weekend. :-(


Jenn

I think that you and I are clones. You sound SO MUCH like me. Ken has told me about look for things to be wrong with the dogs and that I worry about everything. I do, like you, watch them as carefully as I can and know when something his wrong. I do know though, that we can't catch everything and inevitably they will eat something in our yard. Short of muzzles, like someone else suggested, there's no salutation. Our house is PUPPY PROOFED, 
and everything is up and out of reach, or behind closed doors, like Danny said.
You have to take and deep breath and know you are doing the best job you can! Hope Charlie did better last night!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

How's Charlie doing this morning?

I hope much better, I know that was quite a scare for you.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> How's Charlie doing this morning?
> 
> I hope much better, I know that was quite a scare for you.


I never thought I would be so excited to hear that Charlie POO'd!  When he didn't go this morning I was worried, but daycare promised to watch him. They let me know when he went.

I was so focused on Duke eating everything in sight that I didn't focus as much on Charlie. I have TWO chewers. I think Danny helped calm me down some with his explanation on the stomach acid dissolving the wood.

I thought getting Charlie would help me worry less about everything that happened to Duke. Instead, I worry equally about Charlie (my husband could have called that!!!):doh:


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> I think that you and I are clones. You sound SO MUCH like me. Ken has told me about look for things to be wrong with the dogs and that I worry about everything. I do, like you, watch them as carefully as I can and know when something his wrong. I do know though, that we can't catch everything and inevitably they will eat something in our yard. Short of muzzles, like someone else suggested, there's no salutation. Our house is PUPPY PROOFED,
> and everything is up and out of reach, or behind closed doors, like Danny said.
> You have to take and deep breath and know you are doing the best job you can! Hope Charlie did better last night!!


It makes me feel better that I'm not the only worrier out there!:wavey:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

You definitely are not the only worrier out there, but I can tell you it is no fun!
I have all sorts of stomach problems from it! Danny is right about the wood, I think! Glad to hear that Charlie pooped!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie woke me up again this morning; he has the most pathetic whine/howl.... He had diarrhea again, but held it until I let him out. Called both ER Vet and regular vet and they both said that as long as he still has appetite, no straining to go, no lethargy and is still drinking water he's probably ok. I still haven't seen that he's passed whatever the xray picked up in the small intestine, but vet says we'll probably see by today or tomorrow at latest. 

I gave him his kibble again last night and did not slowly transition him back to it from the rice and beef. They think that might be part of the problem. Regular vet prescribed metranozidale (?sp) for him to help with the diarrhea. So we'll try that and slowly transition him back to the kibble. Aside from the gastric distress this morning, he's been very playful and his normal self.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

You're a great mom


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

So glad that Charlie is acting better! That whine/howl must have gone right through you!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

And for a little fun, Charlie had his first (vet approved) swimming lesson!
https://www.facebook.com/wholedogwe...0832292303073/768523026533993/?type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10203089085582177&set=vb.1657270016&type=2&theater


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

*So excited! Just got approved for rescue!*

Love this!
Go Charlie go! 

I hope he feels better soon.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

jennretz said:


> And for a little fun, Charlie had his first (vet approved) swimming lesson!
> https://www.facebook.com/wholedogwe...0832292303073/768523026533993/?type=1&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10203089085582177&set=vb.1657270016&type=2&theater


That's great! Nothing like a golden, a ball, and water


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

pb2b said:


> Love this!
> Go Charlie go!
> 
> I hope he feels better soon.
> ...


Thanks! How's everything going on your end?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

Charlie looks amazing!! What a beautiful dog.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Charlie looks amazing!! What a beautiful dog.


He's filled out so nicely and is at a good weight. Natural Healing actually works with As Good as Gold rescue so they know how to work with rescues. They kept oohing and ahhing about how beautiful Charlie's coat is and that he's the darkest golden they've seen in a long time. Towards the end, Charlie started to really appreciate all the loving!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*



jennretz said:


> He's filled out so nicely and is at a good weight. Natural Healing actually works with As Good as Gold rescue so they know how to work with rescues. They kept oohing and ahhing about how beautiful Charlie's coat is and that he's the darkest golden they've seen in a long time. Towards the end, Charlie started to really appreciate all the loving!


Charlie looks a lot like my Tucker and everyone says what an unusual color he is, too, including my hubby, Ken!
Ken calls him a Chestnut color.
Did you get my msg. about my Gizmo?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Charlie looks a lot like my Tucker and everyone says what an unusual color he is, too, including my hubby, Ken!
> 
> Ken calls him a Chestnut color.
> 
> Did you get my msg. about my Gizmo?



I did get your message in my email inbox, but not in the forum. I couldnt figure out how to reply...

Gizmo sounds like he was a handful 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yes*

Yes

Gizmo was a handful!! So glad he was alright after that!
Glad you got the message.
Did you get my Friend Request?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Yes
> 
> Gizmo was a handful!! So glad he was alright after that!
> Glad you got the message.
> Did you get my Friend Request?


Hi Karen - I did get your friend request and accepted it! Now you can see how completely obsessed with my dogs I am. My niece informed me I post too many pictures of Duke and Charlie on FB. I replied that you can never have too many pictures!!!

I'm off to bed. Big meeting tomorrow morning. It's been thundering non-stop tonight so you know it's been a rough night for poor Charlie boy. Nothing seems to bother Duke. He cuddled right up to me on the sofa and just as I was thinking what a sweet boy he was, he stretched out to push me off the sofa!!! LOL:doh:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Glad you got it. I'm not on FB too much, though-the ONLY thing I post on FB is about dogs!

Last nights weather was scary. We are so lucky that neither Tucker or Tonka are bothered by storms. Our Munchkin, Gizmo, Smooch and Snobear were terrified!

Tell Charlie to stop pushing you off the coach!


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

jennretz said:


> Hi Karen - I did get your friend request and accepted it! Now you can see how completely obsessed with my dogs I am. My niece informed me I post too many pictures of Duke and Charlie on FB. I replied that you can never have too many pictures!!!
> 
> I'm off to bed. Big meeting tomorrow morning. It's been thundering non-stop tonight so you know it's been a rough night for poor Charlie boy. Nothing seems to bother Duke. He cuddled right up to me on the sofa and just as I was thinking what a sweet boy he was, he stretched out to push me off the sofa!!! LOL:doh:


Most of my friends on FB are use to my golden pics! When we rescue that's what we do, spread the word and save the pups. Good for you for fostering!! 
Welcome to the club!! ???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

JeanieBeth said:


> Most of my friends on FB are use to my golden pics! When we rescue that's what we do, spread the word and save the pups. Good for you for fostering!!
> Welcome to the club!! ???
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I actually adopted Charlie. I don't think my DH would be on-board with my fostering because of how busy we both are, although I wish I could help save more dogs. I do try to share as many posts on FB that I can and support As Good As Gold. I have a sister who loves dogs as much as I do and I was trying to get her to rescue some lab puppies I saw, but she ended up rescuing a puppy closer to her home in Salt Lake City.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Tonight I realized how much progress we've made with Charlie. When I first brought Charlie home and started putting him in the kennel in the basement at night I felt so guilty; especially when he howled. Tonight he got spooked by something and ran to the basement door so that he could go down to his kennel. It's his safe place. He actually prefers it to the bathroom in the dining room that I was putting him in when it stormed. I don't think he can hear the noises as much down there. When I followed him downstairs he was resting in his kennel - not shaking, just resting. Makes me feel good that he feels safe in at least one spot in our home when he gets spooked by something. 

He had his second swimming lesson tonight. He did so good. He was nervous, but was actually looking around at the room more than last week. Last week his eyes did not leave me. He got a couple of good laps in and even though he hugs the side they were able to get him to venture out in the pool a bit more


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

What a great update! God bless ya for rescuing your beautiful Charlie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Tonight I realized how much progress we've made with Charlie. When I first brought Charlie home and started putting him in the kennel in the basement at night I felt so guilty; especially when he howled. Tonight he got spooked by something and ran to the basement door so that he could go down to his kennel. It's his safe place. He actually prefers it to the bathroom in the dining room that I was putting him in when it stormed. I don't think he can hear the noises as much down there. When I followed him downstairs he was resting in his kennel - not shaking, just resting. Makes me feel good that he feels safe in at least one spot in our home when he gets spooked by something.
> 
> He had his second swimming lesson tonight. He did so good. He was nervous, but was actually looking around at the room more than last week. Last week his eyes did not leave me. He got a couple of good laps in and even though he hugs the side they were able to get him to venture out in the pool a bit more


Jenn

Two huge steps for Charlie! It is so heartwarming watching a dog you've adopted blossom! Nothing makes me happier!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> Two huge steps for Charlie! It is so heartwarming watching a dog you've adopted blossom! Nothing makes me happier!


Karen - I couldn't agree more. I think after rescuing Charlie I am a firm believer in rescue! Don't get me wrong, I don't regret getting Duke from a breeder at all and love him to pieces. He is a very self-assured dog and I've loved seeing him grow from puppyhood. There is just something special about Charlie as well; watching him gain his confidence and learn from Duke.

I may want a puppy again in the very distant future (can't imagine life without Duke or Charlie), but there is just something so heartwarming about rescue and seeing a dog learn to trust you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Karen - I couldn't agree more. I think after rescuing Charlie I am a firm believer in rescue! Don't get me wrong, I don't regret getting Duke from a breeder at all and love him to pieces. He is a very self-assured dog and I've loved seeing him grow from puppyhood. There is just something special about Charlie as well; watching him gain his confidence and learn from Duke.
> 
> I may want a puppy again in the very distant future (can't imagine life without Duke or Charlie), but there is just something so heartwarming about rescue and seeing a dog learn to trust you.


Rescue dogs are so special!! We've always had one from a breeder (our Samoyeds) and one we adopted from a shelter or rescue.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> There is just something special about Charlie as well; watching him gain his confidence and learn from Duke.


That made me go 'AWWWWWW'. Nothing like it


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

dborgers said:


> That made me go 'AWWWWWW'. Nothing like it



I agree...guess I'm rather sentimental today. 

Both boys are completely tuckered out tonight. I'm boarding them for 5 nights starting Friday. I'm really going to miss them and worried that Charlie is going to think I abandoned him.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

jennretz said:


> I agree...guess I'm rather sentimental today.
> 
> Both boys are completely tuckered out tonight. I'm boarding them for 5 nights starting Friday. I'm really going to miss them and worried that Charlie is going to think I abandoned him.


With Duke there, Charlie should feel like he's on vacation


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> I agree...guess I'm rather sentimental today.
> 
> Both boys are completely tuckered out tonight. I'm boarding them for 5 nights starting Friday. I'm really going to miss them and worried that Charlie is going to think I abandoned him.
> 
> ...


Jenn

I agree with Danny. As long as Duke and Charlie are staying together, all will be well!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> I agree with Danny. As long as Duke and Charlie are staying together, all will be well!


Thanks Karen and Danny. They're boarding at their daycare so will be around familiar faces and dogs. I shouldn't worry, but I still do... Maybe it will just be me having the separation anxiety. LOL.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Thanks Karen and Danny. They're boarding at their daycare so will be around familiar faces and dogs. I shouldn't worry, but I still do... Maybe it will just be me having the separation anxiety. LOL.


Will they be in the same room together? If that's possible, that would be best, or at least next to one another.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Will they be in the same room together? If that's possible, that would be best, or at least next to one another.


They will be in the same room in side by side crates from home. I thought Charlie would do better in his own crate because he feels safe in it (true confession I have 4 large crates for Duke and Charlie; two on the main level and two in the basement...heee...heee). I have XLG crates, but not big enough for 2 of them together overnight. They both really like one of the guys at daycare and he'll be there as well watching them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*jenn*



jennretz said:


> They will be in the same room in side by side crates from home. I thought Charlie would do better in his own crate because he feels safe in it (true confession I have 4 large crates for Duke and Charlie; two on the main level and two in the basement...heee...heee). I have XLG crates, but not big enough for 2 of them together overnight. They both really like one of the guys at daycare and he'll be there as well watching them.


Jenn: They will be just fine next to one another!! Five days will go fast.
Please tell your Mom everyone is praying for her. I think it's great if you can have 4 crates!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Charlie and Duke will be just fine-they have each other, are familiar with the daycare and feel secure there, and like the guy there! Just concentrate on you and your Mom.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Celebrating Charlie's 2nd birthday one week early since I won't be here on the first.






















And Duke has already stolen his pink pig!!! LOL









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Ok, one more....I couldn't resist 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 2nd Birthday Charlie, you're such a beautiful boy and so is your brother. 

I agree too Rescues are very special. It amazes me how they can put behind their pasts, especially one that has had a rough one, learn to trust and love again. Watching them blossom is very priceless. 

Enjoy your time with your mom, my thoughts and prayers to your family. 

Just think how excited your boys will be to see you when you get home.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Happy 2nd Birthday Charlie, you're such a beautiful boy and so is your brother.
> 
> I agree too Rescues are very special. It amazes me how they can put behind their pasts, especially one that has had a rough one, learn to trust and love again. Watching them blossom is very priceless.
> 
> ...



Thanks! I've asked daycare to post lots of pictures of them! I think this is going to be much harder on me than them! 

Thank you for your words about my mom. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Enjoy your vacation. Duck and Charlie will too


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

HAPPY 2nd Birthday, Charlie!
You and Duke aren't too spoiled!!!

Jenn: Have a wonderful visit with your Mom and relax-you NEED IT!!
Charlie and Duke will be well taken care of and they have each other.
Five days will fly by and they will both be doing the Happy Dance when
you return. It's important that they both learn that you can leave, and will
come back!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> HAPPY 2nd Birthday, Charlie!
> 
> You and Duke aren't too spoiled!!!
> 
> ...



Thanks Karen! You're absolutely right 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I always miss my guys whenever I'm away from them, I completely understand what you're saying. 

I agree they need to learn you'll be back. Duke already knows this, it's something Charlie needs to learn. Having them together at Daycare which is familiar to them both will really help. They'll probably be so busy having fun they won't have time to miss you too much. 

That's great the Daycare will post pictures. 

Enjoy your time with your mom.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



CAROLINA MOM said:


> I always miss my guys whenever I'm away from them, I completely understand what you're saying.
> 
> I agree they need to learn you'll be back. Duke already knows this, it's something Charlie needs to learn. Having them together at Daycare which is familiar to them both will really help. They'll probably be so busy having fun they won't have time to miss you too much.
> 
> ...


Jenn

Ken and I just went to Atlantic City for 10 days in May and we missed our boys like crazy. I knew they'd miss us, but it's a learning experience and healthy for them. We left them with a pet sitter in Hinsdale, that we've used before, and they are happy there.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Just sharing some Nebraska sky photos...
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Gorgeous pics!! How long does it take to drive to Nebraska?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Stay safe, I saw where the Midwest is having strong storms. Those clouds look rather ominous.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

It takes us about 8 1/2 - 9 hours to get to my parents farm. We drove through that storm. Ironically enough, it was right where the twin tornadoes were 2 weeks ago. We weren't able to see the damage because the rain was so hard we couldn't see past the hood of our car.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> It takes us about 8 1/2 - 9 hours to get to my parents farm. We drove through that storm. Ironically enough, it was right where the twin tornadoes were 2 weeks ago. We weren't able to see the damage because the rain was so hard we couldn't see past the hood of our car.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


9 hrs. is doable! Like Carolina Mom said, be careful!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

The adventures continue!  I was taking care of my parents animals this morning (Hoppy - their senior dog) and their cats. There were some ominous clouds building and I kept saying to Steve, "I don't like the look of those clouds!" He didn't think it was a big deal and opted to sit in the car while I fed and watered the cats and dog. I told Steve I was going to the end of the lane to get the mail, but it was really to check out the weather situation (my parents' house is rather sheltered). The storm was to the north so I decided we were ok and didn't need to go into the basement. Steve was oblivious to all of this. I found out an hour later that a tornado touched down 3 miles from my parent's farm and took out a whole shelterbelt of trees. Lesson is that you should ALWAYS trust your instincts. I grew up with tornados and even though I have been gone many years, I knew something was wrong. Luckily we were safe.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

PS - I broke down today and called the daycare to see how Duke and Charlie are doing. Both are doing great (eating fine) and having fun playing during daycare. As predicted, this has been harder on me than them obviously.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> PS - I broke down today and called the daycare to see how Duke and Charlie are doing. Both are doing great (eating fine) and having fun playing during daycare. As predicted, this has been harder on me than them obviously.


Jenn

So glad you called to put your mind at ease! Charlie and Duke will be fine and soon you'll all be together, again!! Having someone you trust to leave them with, means so much!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> The adventures continue!  I was taking care of my parents animals this morning (Hoppy - their senior dog) and their cats. There were some ominous clouds building and I kept saying to Steve, "I don't like the look of those clouds!" He didn't think it was a big deal and opted to sit in the car while I fed and watered the cats and dog. I told Steve I was going to the end of the lane to get the mail, but it was really to check out the weather situation (my parents' house is rather sheltered). The storm was to the north so I decided we were ok and didn't need to go into the basement. Steve was oblivious to all of this. I found out an hour later that a tornado touched down 3 miles from my parent's farm and took out a whole shelterbelt of trees. Lesson is that you should ALWAYS trust your instincts. I grew up with tornados and even though I have been gone many years, I knew something was wrong. Luckily we were safe.


Jenn

Yes, always trust your instincts!! Thank God you both were safe. Who cares for your parents animals when you aren't there?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

We have three neighbors who check in. I started a thread on Hoppy. I need to find a home for him. Elsa (the puppy) will go to my brothers and I'm trying to find homes for the cats as well.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> We have three neighbors who check in. I started a thread on Hoppy. I need to find a home for him. Elsa (the puppy) will go to my brothers and I'm trying to find homes for the cats as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That is great the neighbors help care for them. What kind of puppy?
Maybe a rescue will take the cats.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> That is great the neighbors help care for them. What kind of puppy?
> Maybe a rescue will take the cats.


My mom got a purebred german shepard puppy. She's now 5 months old and hasn't had any real training because my mom's health diagnosis happened shortly after getting Elsa. She's been left too much alone and is a high energy pup. She's in need of training. She's very mouthy. I spent a half hour with her today working on some basics and she's super smart. She quickly got into training mode with me. My sister-in-law has enrolled her in a training class and is going to work with her. My DH took a couple of pictures of her with me. Needless to say, I was completely smitten with her!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I see those kisses she's giving you. Awwww She's really pretty


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful*

She's beautiful, Jenn!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Just saw Duke briefly. We picked up our kennels earlier. Duke was over the moon to see us! He has a bump on his nose they wanted me to check out. They weren't expecting us so early and still needed to groom Charlie so I didn't bring them home yet.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie was stand-offish when I picked him up. He stayed aloof until he saw Steve and then he just relaxed and became pure puppy. He started jumping on Steve and nuzzling up to him. Then he tore around the house a couple of times, then the lawn and then came back in to plop himself in his favorite chair watching the street. It just absolutely warmed my heart.

Duke, of course, gave me all out love and kisses as soon as I picked him up and has been tearing around the house since he got home. He's managed to pull almost every single toy they have out of the toy box. 

I love being home with them!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Guess who's excited to be home.....






























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie and Duke*

Charlie and Duke look so happy to be with Mom!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aw-www*



jennretz said:


> Charlie was stand-offish when I picked him up. He stayed aloof until he saw Steve and then he just relaxed and became pure puppy. He started jumping on Steve and nuzzling up to him. Then he tore around the house a couple of times, then the lawn and then came back in to plop himself in his favorite chair watching the street. It just absolutely warmed my heart.
> 
> Duke, of course, gave me all out love and kisses as soon as I picked him up and has been tearing around the house since he got home. He's managed to pull almost every single toy they have out of the toy box.
> 
> I love being home with them!


Aw-www! I can just picture the two of them!! How is Duke's nose?


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Reunited ... and it feels so good ​


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Aw-www! I can just picture the two of them!! How is Duke's nose?



I'm going to watch it. It's either a bug bite or he bumped it from playing too hard. It's swollen, but daycare said it's half the size as yesterday! Duke is glued to my side right now 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

We broke down and let Duke and Charlie have their first ever DQ mini dog cones....Duke has now been staring at Steve intently while he eats his blizzard....we may have created a situation here....LOL


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Why hasn't this been showing up in my list anymore.... I remember when you first posted about him and now looking at you....

I bet you can't imagine life without him. (I have to go read to see what's been up)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

dborgers said:


> Reunited ... and it feels so good ​
> Reunited (Peaches & Herbs) with lyrics - YouTube


This was awesome by the way!!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> We broke down and let Duke and Charlie have their first ever DQ mini dog cones....


Good for you!! Memories they'll dream about 



> Duke has now been staring at Steve intently while he eats his blizzard....


Ha ha!! "The Look" will usually result in a bonus bite


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dq*

DIDN'T know that Dairy Queen has dog mini cones!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> DIDN'T know that Dairy Queen has dog mini cones!



By how quickly they each devoured theirs, I believe we have created a situation!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Our dogs LOVE frozen yogurt too. And it's good for their digestive system.

I learned quickly from the late great Andy to smush it to the bowl with the spoon or it goes down in one bite LOL


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> By how quickly they each devoured theirs, I believe we have created a situation!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Jenn & Danny

I believe you have created a situation. Our deprived dogs only get Frosty Paws on special occasions, such as their birthday and Christmas. 

The yogurt sounds good, too. *Just have to remember to NOT BUY the low calorie with artificial sweetener.*
Right now the vet put both Tucker and Tonka on a diet. They gained too much weight over the winter!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie (duke is photo bombing in back)








Duke


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

What a couple of beautiful boys


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Your boys are so HANDSOME!!! :wavey:


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie did not enjoy swimming tonight. He was stressed from the moment we got there. I would have thought that on his 3rd appointment, he would be getting more comfortable, but this was the worst one for him - completely shook. I'm not sure if this is because we took last week off while I was out of town or because the girl he worked with isn't working there anymore. He trained with the guy tonight last time as well, but tonight he clung pretty tight to me and wanted to be where I was.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Charlie did not enjoy swimming tonight. He was stressed from the moment we got there. I would have thought that on his 3rd appointment, he would be getting more comfortable, but this was the worst one for him - completely shook. I'm not sure if this is because we took last week off while I was out of town or because the girl he worked with isn't working there anymore. He trained with the guy tonight last time as well, but tonight he clung pretty tight to me and wanted to be where I was.


Jenn

Charlie just might have been having a bad night. Perhaps Charlie was still recuperating from the 4th and fireworks?


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

The boys look great and happy


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> Charlie just might have been having a bad night. Perhaps Charlie was still recuperating from the 4th and fireworks?


Karen - I think you might be on to something. He did not want to be outside at all on July 5th, but seemed a little better on Monday. I'll give it another session and see how he does.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Just a guess, but it might be the proximity to the 4th of July.
I suppose it also could be the length of time in between the
two lessons, or a different teacher.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie is still a bit skittish tonight. He's fine in the house, but as soon as it starts to get dark, he won't leave the deck and wants right back in. Tonight I tried to take him out to do a few tricks in the front around 7 - still relatively light. He kept trying to bolt for the house.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Charlie is still a bit skittish tonight. He's fine in the house, but as soon as it starts to get dark, he won't leave the deck and wants right back in. Tonight I tried to take him out to do a few tricks in the front around 7 - still relatively light. He kept trying to bolt for the house.


Guess you really can't do anything but give Charlie time. Still thinking it might have something to do with all of the noise around the FOURTH.
I think you said you tried the thundershirt on Charlie. My neighbor, Kate, just tried it on her Olivia who's terrified of storms and fireworks and it has helped.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen - I'm a big fan of the thundershirt for Charlie. I also like the rescue remedy. I think we've lost a few steps with boarding the boys and the fireworks. I'm just trying to keep it low stress for Charlie as much as possible. I'm going to reach out to a different trainer who actually assisted with Charlie's rescue. She does a lot of works with rescue dogs - especially dogs who are shy, timid or have anxiety.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*



jennretz said:


> Karen - I'm a big fan of the thundershirt for Charlie. I also like the rescue remedy. I think we've lost a few steps with boarding the boys and the fireworks. I'm just trying to keep it low stress for Charlie as much as possible. I'm going to reach out to a different trainer who actually assisted with Charlie's rescue. She does a lot of works with rescue dogs - especially dogs who are shy, timid or have anxiety.


Oh, Jenn, I think Charlie will like that!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

How is Charlie, Jenn?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Today was a really good day! So playful and fun loving. He does really well in the morning; that's when he wants to really play!!! He does this pounce thing with toys and duke.

This morning I was playing a video of barking dogs off facebook and charlie started barking. Usually I'm the last one up, but not today...charlie woke up the house...LOL

He was just excited 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Awwww ... Charlie is livin' the life thanks to you. I love reading about him


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Today was a really good day! So playful and fun loving. He does really well in the morning; that's when he wants to really play!!! He does this pounce thing with toys and duke.
> 
> This morning I was playing a video of barking dogs off facebook and charlie started barking. Usually I'm the last one up, but not today...charlie woke up the house...LOL
> 
> ...


Jenn

I just love it when they are playful-gives me a warm and fuzzy feeling to watch them!1


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

dborgers said:


> Awwww ... Charlie is livin' the life thanks to you. I love reading about him


Danny - Charlie LOVES LOVES tennis balls...here's a couple pics from this morning 


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Great pics of Charlie!!! Smooch loved tennis balls. We need to get some for Tucker-he has every other toy under the sun, mostly Kong now!
Tonka and Tucker destroy any other toy, but the Kong!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can relate. Duke destroys pretty much all toys except Kongs. I keep the plush toys up for Charlie...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Saturday night with Duke snuggled up with his head on my lap and charlie lying next to us on the floor. This makes me happy 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie ROCKED swimming tonight....completely different dog tonight vs last week


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

jennretz said:


> Charlie ROCKED swimming tonight....completely different dog tonight vs last week


Excellent news!! Go get 'em, Charlie


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Danny - you should have seen him strutting his stuff when he got home! He's very proud of himself. He even stole my husband's chair LOL...









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Danny - you should have seen him strutting his stuff when he got home! He's very proud of himself. He even stole my husband's chair LOL...
> View attachment 415906
> 
> 
> ...


Jenn

I can just see Charlie strutting his stuff!! I just LOVE it when they are proud of themselves!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

jennretz said:


> Danny - you should have seen him strutting his stuff when he got home! He's very proud of himself. He even stole my husband's chair LOL...
> View attachment 415906


Good boy!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm really impressed with the place I'm taking Charlie for swimming. They recognized the training wasn't working the first 3 times and completely changed tactics. The owner came in and helped direct, but basically what worked with Charlie was letting him have his space to take that step into the water from the ledge. The trainer also kissed him after each successful lap and Charlie just loves that. He just loves when people love up on him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> I'm really impressed with the place I'm taking Charlie for swimming. They recognized the training wasn't working the first 3 times and completely changed tactics. The owner came in and helped direct, but basically what worked with Charlie was letting him have his space to take that step into the water from the ledge. The trainer also kissed him after each successful lap and Charlie just loves that. He just loves when people love up on him.


Jenn

Sounds like a wonderful place and Charlie has a wonderful Mom!!:wave:


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Attempting to cross-post...I'm worried that Charlie has an upset stomach by the sounds of it...

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...making-very-loud-gurgling-noises-tonight.html


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Get feeling better really soon, Charlie, so you can do your fun stuff


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie's feeling fine judging by how much trouble he's causing this morning 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Red went through a bad upset tummy time... actually our whole crew did. You just never know what they'll get in to that may trigger it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

tine434 said:


> Red went through a bad upset tummy time... actually our whole crew did. You just never know what they'll get in to that may trigger it
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Well I found him playing with a dead mouse (ewww...) this morning and he definitely looked like he wanted to eat it. He was going after something in the corner of the yard last night which makes me wonder if he actually got it:doh:

I was reading through the antics of your crew and could so relate!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Well I found him playing with a dead mouse (ewww...) this morning and he definitely looked like he wanted to eat it. He was going after something in the corner of the yard last night which makes me wonder if he actually got it:doh:
> 
> I was reading through the antics of your crew and could so relate!


Jenn

Tell Charlie that AUNT Karen does NOT APPROVE!! Yuck!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*



tine434 said:


> Red went through a bad upset tummy time... actually our whole crew did. You just never know what they'll get in to that may trigger it
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


See you were back to your OLD self this morning-good to hear!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> 
> 
> Tell Charlie that AUNT Karen does NOT APPROVE!! Yuck!



It grossed me out! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Somebody with really bad breath was determined to keep me from napping this afternoon LOL










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

At the ER vet with Duke. He has another eye infection. Was going to wait until tomorrow to see regular vet, but moved to both eyes this morning. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Omg! I am so sorry!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

It'll clear right up with meds and he'll be back to normal before you know it.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Vet thinks this is all allergy related...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

What did the vet suggest?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

jennretz said:


> Vet thinks this is all allergy related...
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Any ideas about what he's allergic to? So, not conjunctivitis?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duke*

So sorry about Duke's eyes!
Praying!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*So excited! Just got approved for rescue!*

We know for sure food and we suspect environmental. She suggested getting an eyewash to wash out his eyes to help prevent this happening. This is his second eye infection in a few months...

He's got some antibiotic drops (includes steroids), but had tolerated this drop before. I'm always very careful with steroids with him.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

dborgers said:


> Any ideas about what he's allergic to? So, not conjunctivitis?



Not conjunctivitis....the pollen seems to bother his eyes. His eyes tend to be a little droopy and it builds up until he gets an eye infection. That's why she suggested a saline wash. Duke has seen this ER vet a few times and I really like her. They work out of same office as my regular vet and it's really convenient. She was so impressed with how well behaved he was and inside I'm thinking, "tell that to the lady he jumped on during our walk the other night!" LOL


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

jennretz said:


> ... She was so impressed with how well behaved he was and inside I'm thinking, "tell that to the lady he jumped on during our walk the other night!" LOL
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Duke probably knows the better behaved he is at the vet the quicker he gets out of there LOL


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

You are funny! Hope Duke's eyes feel better soon.
Did you just change foods?:wave::wavey:


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> You are funny! Hope Duke's eyes feel better soon.
> Did you just change foods?:wave::wavey:


Karen - did not change foods. Am pretty strict about what Duke gets to eat. Vet thinks this is environmental for the eyes...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Karen - did not change foods. Am pretty strict about what Duke gets to eat. Vet thinks this is environmental for the eyes...


Thanks for answering. Geez, poor Duke. Wonder what the culprit is!?

They just sprayed for mosquitos in Woodridge, where we live. I wonder if they did that where you are, and if that could have an effect?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Just look at that precious face, how can you resist? 










Sorry to read Duke has an eye infection, hope it clears up soon.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Just look at that precious face, how can you resist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sandy - I have no backbone against either Duke or Charlie when they give me those whoa is me eyes...LOL.

Charlie woke me up by barking in my ear and then breathing in my face...LOL

Duke's eyes seem to be doing better today. He just had an eye infection in March. I don't know if I need to worry about Charlie catching it. He did catch the one from Duke in March. I'll keep an eye out, but they play bitey face all the time so really hard to stop it from happening.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

jennretz said:


> Sandy - I have no backbone against either Duke or Charlie when they give me those whoa is me eyes...LOL.
> 
> Charlie woke me up by barking in my ear and then breathing in my face...LOL
> 
> Duke's eyes seem to be doing better today. He just had an eye infection in March. I don't know if I need to worry about Charlie catching it. He did catch the one from Duke in March. I'll keep an eye out, but they play bitey face all the time so really hard to stop it from happening.


Who _could_ resist those eyes? I'm putty in the hands of those looks LOL 

If it's allergies like your vet said, there would little chance of Charlie catching it, no? If it's conjunctivitis, that's another story ...


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

dborgers said:


> Who _could_ resist those eyes? I'm putty in the hands of those looks LOL
> 
> If it's allergies like your vet said, there would little chance of Charlie catching it, no? If it's conjunctivitis, that's another story ...


That's a good point Danny. March was conjunctivitis.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Melting*

My heart melts with a face like that.
Agree with what Danny said about allergies vs. conjunctivitis.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Took Duke and Charlie for a walk tonight and they both did wonderful. I always make Duke walk in the middle and tell him to get in the middle while I'm putting him there. I do that because Charlie causes chaos if he's in the middle and I don't like to be in the middle because they squeeze in on me. Tonight I said "Duke in the middle" and he just went! YEAH...such progress. Charlie didn't pull on the leash to get home quickly and seemed to be more relaxed. They got to play with another golden on the walk and somebody complimented them on how nicely they're coming along (she's seen Duke since he was pup because I always walk by her place and she sprays him with the hose...needless to say, Duke LOVES her!)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Took Duke and Charlie for a walk tonight and they both did wonderful. I always make Duke walk in the middle and tell him to get in the middle while I'm putting him there. I do that because Charlie causes chaos if he's in the middle and I don't like to be in the middle because they squeeze in on me. Tonight I said "Duke in the middle" and he just went! YEAH...such progress. Charlie didn't pull on the leash to get home quickly and seemed to be more relaxed. They got to play with another golden on the walk and somebody complimented them on how nicely they're coming along (she's seen Duke since he was pup because I always walk by her place and she sprays him with the hose...needless to say, Duke LOVES her!)


Jenn

I'm impressed. Do you use the easy walk harness on Duke and Charlie? I've never walked Tucker and Tonka without Ken, as Tonka pulls. Between the two of them I have 140-150 lbs. pulling me! I'm ENVIOUS!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> I'm impressed. Do you use the easy walk harness on Duke and Charlie? I've never walked Tucker and Tonka without Ken, as Tonka pulls. Between the two of them I have 140-150 lbs. pulling me! I'm ENVIOUS!


It's not always easy walking these two together. As good as they were last night, there was a flock of geese and they both wanted to go after it. There was a biker passing us and he started laughing and said he would let them go after the geese....you can just tell it's what they are bred to do!!LOL

I actually had custom martingale collars made for them. I like them better because they don't cut into their necks and let them feel like they are off leash; so long as they stay close to me and each other. I also use a coupler. I tried walking them separately with Steve, but they start competing with one another when we do that and we both get pulled along. I've tried other collars on Duke, but he resists them all - gentle lead, easy harness. I had trained him as a pup on a choke collar and that's what he preferred then. It was only after I had him for awhile that I decided I didn't feel comfortable using a choke collar. He's ok with the martingale collar.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I had to take Duke with me to Charlie's swimming class because Steve got stuck at work. Thankfully the instructor had 2 assistants to allow them both in the pool. I posted video in Duke's string in the pictures section. He was a natural and Charlie did better having Duke there (more relaxed and less focused on me). Duke had never swam before. I have two very content boys this evening.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Sounds like Duke and Charlie make a great swim team. Will you be taking Duke from now on? Bet he thought "WOW!!! I LIKE THIS!!!" when he floated and swam


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



dborgers said:


> Sounds like Duke and Charlie make a great swim team. Will you be taking Duke from now on? Bet he thought "WOW!!! I LIKE THIS!!!" when he floated and swam


Jenn: I bet they both had a blast. Going to see the video now!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

dborgers said:


> Sounds like Duke and Charlie make a great swim team. Will you be taking Duke from now on? Bet he thought "WOW!!! I LIKE THIS!!!" when he floated and swam


I'm going to start taking Duke (fingers crossed no issues with hot spots). It's only $15 more per session to add a second dog. After he had so much fun, how could I not? Both boys were still pooped this morning. I told daycare to let them have a break today. 

Both of them wanted to keep sleeping this morning. I sometimes worry these guys have too busy of days...up by 5:30am (go, go, go) and then to bed by 8:30 pm. They're at daycare for 12 hours a day and then I take them on walks, swimming or training. Am I doing them any harm by this busy of a schedule? Weekends are more laid back.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

jennretz said:


> I'm going to start taking Duke (fingers crossed no issues with hot spots). It's only $15 more per session to add a second dog. After he had so much fun, how could I not? Both boys were still pooped this morning. I told daycare to let them have a break today.
> 
> Both of them wanted to keep sleeping this morning. I sometimes worry these guys have too busy of days...up by 5:30am (go, go, go) and then to bed by 8:30 pm. They're at daycare for 12 hours a day and then I take them on walks, swimming or training. Am I doing them any harm by this busy of a schedule? Weekends are more laid back.


I'm in the same boat... praying no hot spots so Red can swim  and get a bath!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

tine434 said:


> I'm in the same boat... praying no hot spots so Red can swim  and get a bath!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



How is Red's hot spot?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

jennretz said:


> How is Red's hot spot?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Better but the skin still seems thin and sensitive so we are watching it. I just pray he doesn't get a new one

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> I'm going to start taking Duke (fingers crossed no issues with hot spots). It's only $15 more per session to add a second dog. After he had so much fun, how could I not? Both boys were still pooped this morning. I told daycare to let them have a break today.
> 
> Both of them wanted to keep sleeping this morning. I sometimes worry these guys have too busy of days...up by 5:30am (go, go, go) and then to bed by 8:30 pm. They're at daycare for 12 hours a day and then I take them on walks, swimming or training. Am I doing them any harm by this busy of a schedule? Weekends are more laid back.


Jenn

This sounds like a great place!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I suspect that Charlie ate poo tonight. I didn't get out there fast enough and he was chewing on something. When he was lying on his side for belly rubs he burped in my face and it smelled suspicious....he came up to me a 2nd time and burped in my face again...and then I was pretty sure!!! GROSS!!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

jennretz said:


> I suspect that Charlie ate poo tonight. I didn't get out there fast enough and he was chewing on something. When he was lying on his side for belly rubs he burped in my face and it smelled suspicious....he came up to me a 2nd time and burped in my face again...and then I was pretty sure!!! GROSS!!!


Eweeeeeeeeeee!! Not funny for you, but funny to read


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

WARNING - DON'T READ IF YOUR STOMACH IS SENSITIVE....

It almost seems like Charlie was gagging this morning, but nothing came out (or he was eating it)...I know very gross!!! He ate fine, drank fine, poo'd fine and was very playful with Duke. Am thinking the poo eating from last night might have upset his stomach? Has anybody else dealt with this?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker*

Tucker has done the same thing after eating poop!! I really have to pick it up right away and watch that he doesn't eat it.
Hope Charlie feels better soon!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Hope Charlie is better today!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> Hope Charlie is better today!


Charlie's stomach is better today, but he has an eye infection! Darn it! Steve is home today so ran him to the vet for me. He had the same discharge as Duke coming out of his right eye this morning. They just keep taking turns getting sick...hopefully, they won't keep giving it back and forth - Duke is still getting drops in his eyes...:crossfing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

Glad Charlie's tummy is better, but I'm sorry about the eye infection!
Darn!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I had such a good weekend with both Duke and Charlie. Both their eyes are looking better and they were really good this weekend...well, the truth is they were both really wound up, but so darn cute about it I didn't mind! LOL. When I look back through this thread and just see the progress Charlie has made in 4 months it amazes me. He now sits every time he comes into the house so that I can wipe his feet. When he's ready for bed he walks to the basement door and sits there until I notice. When he goes into down position he does it with full enthusiasm (he knows a treat is coming!). I was out of town Friday night/Saturday during the day so they didn't get a walk in. My step-daughter took care of them, but didn't feel like she could control them together on a walk. Yesterday, I thought they would be so awful on their walk but they were great! They didn't pull as much as they have in the past. That's 2 walks in a row with minimal pulling.  I feel like a proud mama!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I should have known better than to brag about how good my boys were earlier!!! LOL. Tonight on our walk, a very loud freight train passed over the bridge. There were some grinding of gears and lots of metal sounds. Charlie FREAKED! I use a coupler and he was pulling Duke so hard that Duke was gasping for air. Charlie was gasping too because Duke was resisting and they were pulling against each other. I got Charlie calmed enough to sit and called my husband to come get him as we were over a mile from home and I knew he couldn't do the walk home. Steve said he was totally fine as soon as he got in the car. Duke and I finished the walk and Charlie greeted us at the door with his whole body wagging. Go figure!


----------



## Gratitude14 (Jan 2, 2014)

When we introduced our rescue with our career change golden, we had our son meet us at a park, neutral territory. Also took them for a long walk. By the time we got to our house
our golden was wagging his tail & inviting the newcomer into the house, work out very well
for us. Buddy's for years. Congrats on your new addition to your family! So exciting


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*



jennretz said:


> I should have known better than to brag about how good my boys were earlier!!! LOL. Tonight on our walk, a very loud freight train passed over the bridge. There were some grinding of gears and lots of metal sounds. Charlie FREAKED! I use a coupler and he was pulling Duke so hard that Duke was gasping for air. Charlie was gasping too because Duke was resisting and they were pulling against each other. I got Charlie calmed enough to sit and called my husband to come get him as we were over a mile from home and I knew he couldn't do the walk home. Steve said he was totally fine as soon as he got in the car. Duke and I finished the walk and Charlie greeted us at the door with his whole body wagging. Go figure!


Jenn: You've done a MARVELOUS JOB with both of them and have every right to brag and be proud. Sounds like Charlie has a fear of loud noises, which many dogs do. So glad both dogs and you are alright. Glad they didn't pull you down the street with them!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen - Charlie does have a fear of loud noises - especially trains, thunder, semi's, motorcycles, fireworks....you get the picture!  Last night, I just could not get him to calm down enough to walk home. I found a step to sit on with him and Duke and just kept lightly petting his ears - more like a stroke. The owner at the place I take him for swimming showed me that trick. It works miracles. It did get him to settle enough while we waited for Steve. I know the experts say not to coddle an anxious dog or it might reinforce the behavior, but honestly I didn't know what else to do in the moment. I couldn't have him choking both him and Duke. I'm meeting the new trainer this weekend who specializes in anxious dogs. She used to work closely with As Good as Gold, so I'm looking forward to getting her feedback.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Karen - Charlie does have a fear of loud noises - especially trains, thunder, semi's, motorcycles, fireworks....you get the picture!  Last night, I just could not get him to calm down enough to walk home. I found a step to sit on with him and Duke and just kept lightly petting his ears - more like a stroke. The owner at the place I take him for swimming showed me that trick. It works miracles. It did get him to settle enough while we waited for Steve. I know the experts say not to coddle an anxious dog or it might reinforce the behavior, but honestly I didn't know what else to do in the moment. I couldn't have him choking both him and Duke. I'm meeting the new trainer this weekend who specializes in anxious dogs. She used to work closely with As Good as Gold, so I'm looking forward to getting her feedback.


Jenn: I'm NO EXPERT, BUT IF IT WORKED YOU DID THE RIGHT thing. Thank God you thought of that!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So I did 2 separate walks tonight - partly to sharpen up the on leash training with each boy (they each have something different to work on) - and partly to get some more steps on vivofit LOL....I've now been bumped to the 100K challenge. Who would think walking could be competitive, but I'm in 2nd place for the week and want to win!!! LOL I'm counting on Duke and Charlie to not let me down so I can get some walks in. Having dogs has been great to make sure I'm getting my walking in. Still mix it up with weight training and bike riding, but am enjoying the walks too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> So I did 2 separate walks tonight - partly to sharpen up the on leash training with each boy (they each have something different to work on) - and partly to get some more steps on vivofit LOL....I've now been bumped to the 100K challenge. Who would think walking could be competitive, but I'm in 2nd place for the week and want to win!!! LOL I'm counting on Duke and Charlie to not let me down so I can get some walks in. Having dogs has been great to make sure I'm getting my walking in. Still mix it up with weight training and bike riding, but am enjoying the walks too.


Jenn

Wish I lived closer to you-you would be a good influence on me. Ken has started to walk LONG DISTANCES, like 5 1/2 miles, a day! He has a fitbit.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen - I almost got the fitbit, but my heart rate monitor quit working right at the same time as I was thinking about getting it. I had a personal trainer and she showed me the garmin vivofit which is both in one and I love it. It syncs with my computer and my iphone  It's motivating me to take the stairs more at work and try to work in extra steps throughout the day (I print to the far printer vs the one closer to me). I like to work out anyway (good de-stresser)...sometimes I worry I make the boys do too much with me when they might just want to lay around and I drag them along on 2 mile walks after a long day at daycare. I think they sleep well though


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

jennretz said:


> Karen - I almost got the fitbit, but my heart rate monitor quit working right at the same time as I was thinking about getting it. I had a personal trainer and she showed me the garmin vivofit which is both in one and I love it. It syncs with my computer and my iphone  It's motivating me to take the stairs more at work and try to work in extra steps throughout the day (I print to the far printer vs the one closer to me). I like to work out anyway (good de-stresser)...sometimes I worry I make the boys do too much with me when they might just want to lay around and I drag them along on 2 mile walks after a long day at daycare. I think they sleep well though


I promise you.... That walk with you means so much to them, no matter how tired they are. It is bonding to them, not exercise 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*



tine434 said:


> I promise you.... That walk with you means so much to them, no matter how tired they are. It is bonding to them, not exercise
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh, I agree with Tine!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen - some day we'll have to arrange a get together for the Chicago folks who are interested. I have no idea where though. I don't like my guys off leash in non-fenced in areas. 

There is a pet event at Catigny (Winfield) this Saturday and they have a nice fenced in area for the dogs to run. I took Duke last year, but I can't watch both of them closely enough and I have the trainer coming on Saturday afternoon as well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

I'm with you.
I NEVER ALLOW my dogs in any area that is not fenced. 
They are never off leash.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I saw that Platty passed today on Facebook. I feel so sad for a dog that I never even knew....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

God Bless, Platty!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie's selfie 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App

Charlie has been a bit off today. His appetite wasn't great and he had runny stools. Have him on rice and ground beef and gave him a pepcid. He was rather stressed as I had the carpets cleaned today. I had the trainer here today and she gave me some rather helpful hints. She thinks I need to give him the Rx the vet had prescribed for his anxiety and he was in full blown shut down mode when she got here. We didn't even do any training with him. Instead she demonstrated with Duke and said I can train both with her at the same time. She doesn't charge by the dog, but rather the time. She also can help me train Duke to get his CGC certification. She seemed rather knowledgeable and talked me through the concerns I had about the medicine for anxiety for Charlier. She also reinforced that there is nothing wrong with showing an anxious dog comfort when he is having a panic attack. She doesn't believe in the philosophy that it will only encourage the behavior and she said I handled the walk situation the other night appropriately. She doesn't like the coupler I've been using to walk them and suggested a no-pull harness. I said I would give it a try. We're going to start a desensitization program with Charlie for the noises. Believe it or not, there's an app for that!!! LOL.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*



jennretz said:


> Charlie's selfie
> View attachment 423265
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry Charlie is feeling "off", but he sure does have a wonderful mom. Do you think the carpet cleaning frightened him? I assume there hasn't been a change in food or treats?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen - he was rather anxious when he got up in the morning yesterday. Could have been from swimming on Friday night or that Duke slept upstairs Friday night. The trainer said it could be cumulative going all the way back to the train. The carpet cleaners certainly didn't help. One of them inadvertently turned on the gas to the fireplace moving furniture around and then my carbon monoxide detector went off. It was complete chaos when the trainer got here! Charlie is doing much better today. Think the rice/beef is working plus the pepcid and anti-anxiety. I've ordered some calming collars the trainer recommended as well.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I love Charlie's selfie


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

dborgers said:


> I love Charlie's selfie


Thanks Danny!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Karen - he was rather anxious when he got up in the morning yesterday. Could have been from swimming on Friday night or that Duke slept upstairs Friday night. The trainer said it could be cumulative going all the way back to the train. The carpet cleaners certainly didn't help. One of them inadvertently turned on the gas to the fireplace moving furniture around and then my carbon monoxide detector went off. It was complete chaos when the trainer got here! Charlie is doing much better today. Think the rice/beef is working plus the pepcid and anti-anxiety. I've ordered some calming collars the trainer recommended as well.


Jenn

I love Charlie's selfie, too. I think you are right, it probably was a combination of things!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Another night of swimming for Duke and Charlie. It started out a bit rough for poor Charlie with lots of shaking and hesitation about getting in the water. I question my decision to keep taking him to swimming, but then he starts to have fun in the water. As long as they give him his space and let him step off the ledge on his own terms he seems to enjoy it. He and Duke started to get competitive over tennis balls and seeing who could get to them faster. He did really well for the back half of class. Duke, of course, had a blast the entire time. Neither one of them cared for the blow dryer and it's the first time I've seen Duke get uptight about something. Charlie was pawing at the door to get out. So I'm torn about whether we should finish out the remaining lessons. Am I doing more harm than good with an anxious dog or is this helping him gain confidence? On a side night, has anybody tried the adaptil calming collars?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Another night of swimming for Duke and Charlie. It started out a bit rough for poor Charlie with lots of shaking and hesitation about getting in the water. I question my decision to keep taking him to swimming, but then he starts to have fun in the water. As long as they give him his space and let him step off the ledge on his own terms he seems to enjoy it. He and Duke started to get competitive over tennis balls and seeing who could get to them faster. He did really well for the back half of class. Duke, of course, had a blast the entire time. Neither one of them cared for the blow dryer and it's the first time I've seen Duke get uptight about something. Charlie was pawing at the door to get out. So I'm torn about whether we should finish out the remaining lessons. Am I doing more harm than good with an anxious dog or is this helping him gain confidence? On a side night, has anybody tried the adaptil calming collars?


Jenn

I'm not sure about the answer. I guess I would ask the trainer. Our Tonka (Samoyed) loves to swim and Tucker seems to like it. As long as Tucker has been swimming, about 3 1/2 years he's been with us, he's a great swimmer, but he does hesitate getting in. We have a ladder in our pool and he goes down the first two steps, but then hesitates quite awhile on the last step before diving in. I think he has a problem with depth perception-he keeps putting his leg out to touch the water, before he takes the leap off of the step. 
Here's a picture of our ladder and that's Tucker at the bottom and Olivia on the top.
Ken bought K9 hair dryer for the dogs and Tucker won't come near it-very noisy, but it doesn't bother Tonka at all. Tonka also came from a breeder that was a groomer, so he used to go to the shop with her, before we got him.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen - I love the pictures of your pool!  Charlie does the same thing before he steps off the ledge - keeps putting his paw out to touch the water. It's really cute and he's so graceful. Duke is the exact opposite - think cannon ball! Big splashes and lots of energy and fun. It's so funny to watch how different they are.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Karen - I love the pictures of your pool!  Charlie does the same thing before he steps off the ledge - keeps putting his paw out to touch the water. It's really cute and he's so graceful. Duke is the exact opposite - think cannon ball! Big splashes and lots of energy and fun. It's so funny to watch how different they are.


So glad you love the pictures-I love sharing them. Yes, Tonka and Tucker are different as night and day when it comes to entering the pool. Tonka does the cannon ball deal, off the side of the pool now! Tucker does the same thing as Charlie, reaches out and touches the water with his paw!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> So glad you love the pictures-I love sharing them. Yes, Tonka and Tucker are different as night and day when it comes to entering the pool. Tonka does the cannon ball deal, off the side of the pool now! Tucker does the same thing as Charlie, reaches out and touches the water with his paw!!


Just love the last picture you posted. That is the life!!! Golden in water chewing on a bone.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker*

That's one of Tucker's favorite toys-a red dumbbell-squeaks, too!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Both your dogs are just beautiful! Tucker looks so much like Charlie - you are right. Love the reds


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Jenn:

Thanks for the compliment! How are Charlie and Duke doing?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn:
> 
> Thanks for the compliment! How are Charlie and Duke doing?


Duke is doing awesome. Charlie is being real finicky with his food this week; can't tell if it's stress or stomach upset. He didn't eat for Steve tonight, but started to eat for me after I had been home about an hour. I've been hand feeding him some and he does eat the cheese and hot dog treats I'm using for training. I'm going to entice him with some rice and beef added to his kibble for the next few days. His stools have been fine since Saturday. We've got him on the anti-anxiety and I started using the calming collar yesterday. I don't like to leave it on him overnight in the kennel even though trainer thinks it's fine. I just worry too much about it catching on something. At the trainer's suggestion I'm playing "Through a Dog's Ears" while he's riding in the car with me. That actually seems to be working! Duke completely falls asleep listening to it and he's not the one with anxiety! LOL.

My training went well this week. We're just working on Look and Touch. I train them at the same time and it's working believe it or not. I demo with Duke and Charlie watches. Then Charlie does it with me. The only challenge I have is that Duke is very food motivated and wants Charlie's treats so he sometimes butts in...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Duke is doing awesome. Charlie is being real finicky with his food this week; can't tell if it's stress or stomach upset. He didn't eat for Steve tonight, but started to eat for me after I had been home about an hour. I've been hand feeding him some and he does eat the cheese and hot dog treats I'm using for training. I'm going to entice him with some rice and beef added to his kibble for the next few days. His stools have been fine since Saturday. We've got him on the anti-anxiety and I started using the calming collar yesterday. I don't like to leave it on him overnight in the kennel even though trainer thinks it's fine. I just worry too much about it catching on something. At the trainer's suggestion I'm playing "Through a Dog's Ears" while he's riding in the car with me. That actually seems to be working! Duke completely falls asleep listening to it and he's not the one with anxiety! LOL.
> 
> My training went well this week. We're just working on Look and Touch. I train them at the same time and it's working believe it or not. I demo with Duke and Charlie watches. Then Charlie does it with me. The only challenge I have is that Duke is very food motivated and wants Charlie's treats so he sometimes butts in...


Jenn: Sounds like they're both doing well. You must have the MOST TRAINED dogs in the world. My two are not trained in too much of anything.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie killed a fly tonight ! He's very fast! Caught it in his mouth and then spit it out. I've noticed he's gone after them before. I've got a little hunter on my hands 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Quick!!*



jennretz said:


> Charlie killed a fly tonight ! He's very fast! Caught it in his mouth and then spit it out. I've noticed he's gone after them before. I've got a little hunter on my hands
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Our Samoyed, Tonka, has done that!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

More video from swimming tonight....Charlie still hates the lift, but seems to have fun once he gets in the water. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10203434597419757


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

How fun!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Great video!!

What lift do you mean?
Do they have stairs and a ladder at the pool?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

They do have stairs as well, but prefer dogs to use the lift. The owner said she'll do whatever I think is best for Charlie, but she thought his confidence has been growing with the lift. He does swim closer to it now, but he still was scared when he was coming out of the pool. I think we'll try stairs next week.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Maybe he'd feel my comfortable with the stairs-worth a try, if they are willing to try it!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Good night with the boys tonight. I have their new comfort gentle harnesses and walking was slightly easier...I think I was expecting MUCH easier, but there's still some work that needs to be done and I couldn't use the coupler with them. We're continuing to work on touch and look. I've introduced clicker training and will spend the next 2 weeks flooding them with it (which means click/treat, click/treat )....Duke is in HEAVEN!!! Actually, Charlie seems to be getting into it too! He kept pawing me to get my attention when I was doing it with Duke. Pretty hard not to give into his sweet little face...LOL


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> He kept pawing me to get my attention when I was doing it with Duke. Pretty hard not to give into his sweet little face...LOL


 That's our boy!! Who could resist?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Good night with the boys tonight. I have their new comfort gentle harnesses and walking was slightly easier...I think I was expecting MUCH easier, but there's still some work that needs to be done and I couldn't use the coupler with them. We're continuing to work on touch and look. I've introduced clicker training and will spend the next 2 weeks flooding them with it (which means click/treat, click/treat )....Duke is in HEAVEN!!! Actually, Charlie seems to be getting into it too! He kept pawing me to get my attention when I was doing it with Duke. Pretty hard not to give into his sweet little face...LOL


Jenn

I'm sure nobody could resist those faces. I have to look up the comfort gentle harnesses-don't know that I've ever seen one!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> I'm sure nobody could resist those faces. I have to look up the comfort gentle harnesses-don't know that I've ever seen one!


Karen - this is what I ordered from Amazon for the boys:
Amazon.com : Freedom No-Pull Dog Harness Training Package with Leash, Teal Medium 1â€ : Pet Halter Harnesses : Pet Supplies

Amazon is also allowing you to select a charity of your choice and they will donate .5% of your purchase to that charity. I selected As Good as Gold. I'm impressed with amazon's corporate stewardship PLUS I love shopping on it....LOL....pretty soon somebody is going to have to do an intervention with me!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

dborgers said:


> That's our boy!! Who could resist?


Danny - you would just eat up his kisses. He's the most affectionate boy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Karen - this is what I ordered from Amazon for the boys:
> Amazon.com : Freedom No-Pull Dog Harness Training Package with Leash, Teal Medium 1â€ : Pet Halter Harnesses : Pet Supplies
> 
> Amazon is also allowing you to select a charity of your choice and they will donate .5% of your purchase to that charity. I selected As Good as Gold. I'm impressed with amazon's corporate stewardship PLUS I love shopping on it....LOL....pretty soon somebody is going to have to do an intervention with me!!!


That is cool. Is this for one dog or two?
Let us know how you like it.
I love the fact that Amazon gives 5% to As Good As Gold!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> That is cool. Is this for one dog or two?
> 
> Let us know how you like it.
> 
> I love the fact that Amazon gives 5% to As Good As Gold!!



Karen - i ordered large for duke and med for charlie. Amazon donates one-half of a percent for every dollar spent. That equates to about $0.50 for every $100 spent on eligible items, but that adds up if enough people do it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Karen - i ordered large for duke and med for charlie. Amazon donates one-half of a percent for every dollar spent. That equates to about $0.50 for every $100 spent on eligible items, but that adds up if enough people do it.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Jenn

It sure does add up!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I won't see my boys until Sunday night. It's Steve's and my anniversary and we're taking a long weekend to Door County. I'm really going to miss them. I think Charlie knew something was up. We took their kennels over to Daycare on Tuesday because I can't get them to collapse and they take up all the room in my back. He kept going over to their usual spot and sniffing. I had to have the boys sit in the front this morning because all of our luggage was in the back (Charlie on the floor, Duke in the seat). I can't get the image of Charlie looking at me with a question in his eyes out of my mind. I never do well with leaving them LOL. I'm too attached.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jennretz*



jennretz said:


> I won't see my boys until Sunday night. It's Steve's and my anniversary and we're taking a long weekend to Door County. I'm really going to miss them. I think Charlie knew something was up. We took their kennels over to Daycare on Tuesday because I can't get them to collapse and they take up all the room in my back. He kept going over to their usual spot and sniffing. I had to have the boys sit in the front this morning because all of our luggage was in the back (Charlie on the floor, Duke in the seat). I can't get the image of Charlie looking at me with a question in his eyes out of my mind. I never do well with leaving them LOL. I'm too attached.


Jenn

Your boys will do fine-they will have each other. You and your hubby need and deserve to get away and enjoy, too. Besides, it's good practice for them and will make them well adjusted!

Door County is supposed to be beautiful-enjoy yourselves!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Having fun but missing my boys 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie and Duke*



jennretz said:


> Having fun but missing my boys
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Jenn:

Today you see the boys!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

jennretz said:


> Having fun but missing my boys
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
Lol. You sound like me. Off for a romantic weekend away and posting online about the boyz left at home  Try to have fun mom


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I know I'm too attached!!! LOL! We're home, but I can't pick up Duke and Charlie until 7:00. That's the hours....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duke and Charlie*

I bet that Duke and Charlie did the HAPPY DANCE when they saw you!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> I bet that Duke and Charlie did the HAPPY DANCE when they saw you!



They were pretty wild! They did many many laps around the back yard! :/)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke peed in his kennel which he usually only does when he's sick and charlie is hiding in bathroom bc of thunder. Rough start to this tuesday!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie and duke*



jennretz said:


> Duke peed in his kennel which he usually only does when he's sick and charlie is hiding in bathroom bc of thunder. Rough start to this tuesday!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hope Duke and Charlie were doing better today!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Hope Duke and Charlie were doing better today!


Duke is having runny poos now. This isn't the first time he's had symptoms post boarding. Both boys came home super thirsty from boarding. They had swimming Monday night and Duke drank some of the pool water he was so thirsty. I don't know if that is causing some of his issues. Vet said just to keep an eye on it and if he continues to have accidents to get an urine sample to check for an UTI. I spoke to daycare and they said both boys had access to water even in their kennels so not sure what's going on.

Sometimes I wonder if I'm cut out for this. I just worry about every little thing with them. Imagine if I had had kids!!! I'd be running them to the Dr every other day!!!:doh:


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Duke, get feeling better really soon, little buddy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Duke is having runny poos now. This isn't the first time he's had symptoms post boarding. Both boys came home super thirsty from boarding. They had swimming Monday night and Duke drank some of the pool water he was so thirsty. I don't know if that is causing some of his issues. Vet said just to keep an eye on it and if he continues to have accidents to get an urine sample to check for an UTI. I spoke to daycare and they said both boys had access to water even in their kennels so not sure what's going on.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if I'm cut out for this. I just worry about every little thing with them. Imagine if I had had kids!!! I'd be running them to the Dr every other day!!!:doh:


Jenn

You sound SO MUCH like me! Perhaps the boys ate something at boarding, or just the change in their surroundings. As far as drinking pool water, though it's not recommended, Tucker and Tonka do all the time, and we haven't seen any runny poos. Sounds like Duke could possibly have a UTI. I LOVE DOGS and couldn't live without them, but the worry does take away from enjoying!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke seems fine this morning. Charlie was terrified of the storms - physically shaking, tail tucked. He did eat (which is progress), and he did not balk at going to daycare, but he would have preferred staying in his kennel until the storms passed. I have a calming collar on him, a calming diffuser in the bathroom and gave him something for his anxiety (anxitane sp?). I played through a dogs ears in the car and put his thundershirt on. I have never noticed thunderstorms as much as I do now!!!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Ina said:


> Hi All, I am new to this forum.
> I have a two year old female Golden Retriever and I am concern about her weight.
> She weighs little over 75 pounds. Is that healthy?
> Ina


My old dog Shadow, RIP, was some kind of terrier mix from the shelter.... He was so scared of storms he'd fret himself into a seizure. 

We found his favorite spot was underneath something so we made him a tight little home made fort, he'd do just like you said and not want to move until it passed


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

There that quote thing goes again... where did that come from?!?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

tine434 said:


> There that quote thing goes again... where did that come from?!?



Thanks Tine! I wish I could have left him at home, but we're gone 12 hours a day. Daycare said they would see if he was up to playing with other dogs. If not, they were just going to let him sit in a kennel..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

jennretz said:


> Thanks Tine! I wish I could have left him at home, but we're gone 12 hours a day. Daycare said they would see if he was up to playing with other dogs. If not, they were just going to let him sit in a kennel..
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Poor baby.

I wish I knew how to help it, Shadow was before thunder shirts ever existed lol... We just had to let him be scared. I tried my best to keep calm as possible since I know they feel our energy... But it is sad to know they are so scared of something so common.

I wonder if he's too old to try like..... exposure therapies? I talk from human interventions... But just like thunder sound machines played low gradually increased and other loud noises... Or if it is the actual change of the smell and feel of the air that begins his fear.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

tine434 said:


> Poor baby.
> 
> I wish I knew how to help it, Shadow was before thunder shirts ever existed lol... We just had to let him be scared. I tried my best to keep calm as possible since I know they feel our energy... But it is sad to know they are so scared of something so common.
> 
> I wonder if he's too old to try like..... exposure therapies? I talk from human interventions... But just like thunder sound machines played low gradually increased and other loud noises... Or if it is the actual change of the smell and feel of the air that begins his fear.





We thinks it's more noise related. I'm actually going to begin a desensitization program with him. There's an app I downloaded. I will start playing thunderstorm while he has a really good treat. Will start with very low volume and work our way up. The trainer suggested this.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*



jennretz said:


> Duke seems fine this morning. Charlie was terrified of the storms - physically shaking, tail tucked. He did eat (which is progress), and he did not balk at going to daycare, but he would have preferred staying in his kennel until the storms passed. I have a calming collar on him, a calming diffuser in the bathroom and gave him something for his anxiety (anxitane sp?). I played through a dogs ears in the car and put his thundershirt on. I have never noticed thunderstorms as much as I do now!!!


Jenn:

My Smooch, who is now at the Bridge, was TERRIFIED of storms. Smooch would shake so much it's like there was a vibrator in her. She would always to behind a chair, under a bed, or up against the vanity in the power room, when thunderstorms were around!! We called Smooch our Weather Girl! She didn't want to go out potty, even if rain was hours away. Smooch would walk out and smell the air! We asked the vet for tranquilizers, but he said no. We should have tried the thundershirt. After the storm, SMOOCH would be fine. I do think it was more a fear of noises! One day when we were walking a car backfired and Smooch just jumped!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn:
> 
> My Smooch, who is now at the Bridge, was TERRIFIED of storms. Smooch would shake so much it's like there was a vibrator in her. She would always to behind a chair, under a bed, or up against the vanity in the power room, when thunderstorms were around!! We called Smooch our Weather Girl! She didn't want to go out potty, even if rain was hours away. Smooch would walk out and smell the air! We asked the vet for tranquilizers, but he said no. We should have tried the thundershirt. After the storm, SMOOCH would be fine. I do think it was more a fear of noises! One day when we were walking a car backfired and Smooch just jumped!!


Today I carried Charlie (all 65 lbs of him) up a flight of stairs (15 steps) because he was too scared to leave the basement. As I got to the last step (heaving for breath) I realized I could have probably gotten him to follow me if I had just gotten his leash!!! LOL. I now know I can carry a 65 lb dog up a flight of stairs...my weight training is paying off!!! Once I dropped him off at daycare he was totally fine - tail wagging as soon as the door opened to take him back to play. I really want the storms to stop!!! :doh:


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn:
> 
> 
> 
> My Smooch, who is now at the Bridge, was TERRIFIED of storms. Smooch would shake so much it's like there was a vibrator in her. She would always to behind a chair, under a bed, or up against the vanity in the power room, when thunderstorms were around!! We called Smooch our Weather Girl! She didn't want to go out potty, even if rain was hours away. Smooch would walk out and smell the air! We asked the vet for tranquilizers, but he said no. We should have tried the thundershirt. After the storm, SMOOCH would be fine. I do think it was more a fear of noises! One day when we were walking a car backfired and Smooch just jumped!!



How does Tucker do?



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Ken and I have been blessed with Tonka and Tucker having NO FEAR at all of storms. They are the first dogs we've had, that weren't afraid! I think our Smooch might have been afraid, as she was a stray roaming the streets and might have been outside a lot during storms! We had our Snobear (Samoyed) from 8 wks. old and he too was scared. We've never exhibited any fear around them, so go figure!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Today I carried Charlie (all 65 lbs of him) up a flight of stairs (15 steps) because he was too scared to leave the basement. As I got to the last step (heaving for breath) I realized I could have probably gotten him to follow me if I had just gotten his leash!!! LOL. I now know I can carry a 65 lb dog up a flight of stairs...my weight training is paying off!!! Once I dropped him off at daycare he was totally fine - tail wagging as soon as the door opened to take him back to play. I really want the storms to stop!!! :doh:


Jenn

I know that I couldn't do this!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I have started my desensitization program with Charlie and I'm cautiously optimistic. I've been giving him peanut butter filled kongs with a storm sound playing on the softest setting. I've also been giving him peanut butter filled kongs during our very real storms. He still likes to lie in the bathroom off the dining room, but he will eat while he's in there now. That's progress. Plus, last night he even went off the deck after dark. He still didn't go the bathroom, but the fact that he ventured out into the yard is progress.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> I have started my desensitization program with Charlie and I'm cautiously optimistic. I've been giving him peanut butter filled kongs with a storm sound playing on the softest setting. I've also been giving him peanut butter filled kongs during our very real storms. He still likes to lie in the bathroom off the dining room, but he will eat while he's in there now. That's progress. Plus, last night he even went off the deck after dark. He still didn't go the bathroom, but the fact that he ventured out into the yard is progress.


Jenn

This sounds really good!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

That all sounds good, Jenn. WTG Charlie!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*jENN*

How are Charlie and Duke doing?
Tucker was at vet for bacteria in his ear. She gave me ear drops with antibiotic to sude for 2 wks. and just went for a recheck yesterday.
The bacteria is gone but there was lots of wax in one ear and the ear that had been treated was red-she though from scratching. The vet thinks its allergies so now Tucker is taking 1 zyrtec a day, still taking the antibiotic ear drops for 2-3 days and is on a low dose steroid for a total of a week. Of course he's drinking more and having to go out potty more, so I'm limiting the water and taking him out often.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> How are Charlie and Duke doing?
> 
> Tucker was at vet for bacteria in his ear. She gave me ear drops with antibiotic to sude for 2 wks. and just went for a recheck yesterday.
> 
> The bacteria is gone but there was lots of wax in one ear and the ear that had been treated was red-she though from scratching. The vet thinks its allergies so now Tucker is taking 1 zyrtec a day, still taking the antibiotic ear drops for 2-3 days and is on a low dose steroid for a total of a week. Of course he's drinking more and having to go out potty more, so I'm limiting the water and taking him out often.




Poor Tucker! Hope he heals up quickly!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Me, too! I am watching him like a halk! Hate to have to give Tucker steroids, but it's short term to see if the ear heals up.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> 
> 
> Me, too! I am watching him like a halk! Hate to have to give Tucker steroids, but it's short term to see if the ear heals up.



How's Tucker doing?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Think Tucker's ear is better. Today is his last day of taking 2 prednisone (10 mg.)and then it gets cut down to 1/da. and then one every other day. He'll only be on them 7-10 das. He also gets one Zyrtec per day and his antibiotic ear drops. When she first swabbed his ear, which smelled, a couple of weeks ago and looked at it under microscope she said there was bacteria in right ear. When I took him back Tuesday for a recheck, the bacteria was gone in right ear, but ear was a little red. She thought it could be allergies and that he was scratching.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> 
> 
> Think Tucker's ear is better. Today is his last day of taking 2 prednisone (10 mg.)and then it gets cut down to 1/da. and then one every other day. He'll only be on them 7-10 das. He also gets one Zyrtec per day and his antibiotic ear drops. When she first swabbed his ear, which smelled, a couple of weeks ago and looked at it under microscope she said there was bacteria in right ear. When I took him back Tuesday for a recheck, the bacteria was gone in right ear, but ear was a little red. She thought it could be allergies and that he was scratching.



That's what we ran into with Duke when he was a pup. He kept getting ear infections. Vet said allergies and I was skeptical. But I tried the hypoallergenic diet on him and it worked...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Am missing my boys this morning. Guess I'll spend some time loving on my mom's pups - Hoppy and Elsa...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hoppy and Elsa*

Give Hoppy and Elsa kisses-we miss you and I'm praying for you!1


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Today, Elsa is going to get a little clicker training. She almost knocked me over yesterday. And I'm in much better shape than my folks. She's such a smart girl and all she needs is some training. She's been not getting that.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*So excited! Just got approved for rescue!*

Lots of kisses and affection from charlie and duke tonight! Love coming home to them!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Bet they were OVER THE MOON to see you!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> Me, too! I am watching him like a halk! Hate to have to give Tucker steroids, but it's short term to see if the ear heals up.


Is Tucker on the mend? Poor baby!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker*

Tucker seems to be doing much better. 
Only 1 more Prednisone left to take on Friday and then we're done.
Vet gave us some ear drops to use in their ears after swimming- it dries up the water.
Called Virbac-Epti.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie ate a piece of my rug today. Gave him a bunch of pumpkin to move it through his system...we'll do some walks tomorrow too to keep things moving...what is it with him eating stuff????


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie update - he is starting to pass some of the rug he ate yesterday. Fingers crossed that the fluids he's drinking, pumpkin he's eating and 2 walks+ today will continue to pass it through. I don't understand his obsession with eating shirts, blankets and rugs!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Charlie update - he is starting to pass some of the rug he ate yesterday. Fingers crossed that the fluids he's drinking, pumpkin he's eating and 2 walks+ today will continue to pass it through. I don't understand his obsession with eating shirts, blankets and rugs!!!


Jenn

Hoping things MOVE through him! Our Tonka, Samoyed, who just turned 5 chews on the ends of throw rugs, too. He tears at them, don't think he swallows it. I will never figure out why he does it. We had to stop giving him stuffed animals, because he would chew and swallow the ears, part of the tail, etc. My only suggestion would be to put him in his crate or a room without rugs when you aren't there.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> Hoping things MOVE through him! Our Tonka, Samoyed, who just turned 5 chews on the ends of throw rugs, too. He tears at them, don't think he swallows it. I will never figure out why he does it. We had to stop giving him stuffed animals, because he would chew and swallow the ears, part of the tail, etc. My only suggestion would be to put him in his crate or a room without rugs when you aren't there.


Charlie is so fast! I was in the master bedroom and he was in the bathroom off it. Had my eyes off him for about 5 minutes. Usually boys are put in kennels if we're leaving for this very reason, but I was home. I checked on him because he was being too quiet and that's what I found. I don't let Duke or Charlie have stuffed animals, towels or blankets now because they both eat them!!! I have to watch them like a hawk outside too because Duke eats twigs and rocks and Charlie keeps finding acorns/walnuts (? not really sure) and chewing on them....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Charlie is so fast! I was in the master bedroom and he was in the bathroom off it. Had my eyes off him for about 5 minutes. Usually boys are put in kennels if we're leaving for this very reason, but I was home. I checked on him because he was being too quiet and that's what I found. I don't let Duke or Charlie have stuffed animals, towels or blankets now because they both eat them!!! I have to watch them like a hawk outside too because Duke eats twigs and rocks and Charlie keeps finding acorns/walnuts (? not really sure) and chewing on them....


Jenn

You sure have your hands full!! Thank God for Moms! Ken and I went to the store for dinner last night, we were fone maybe an hour. Came home and found a flyer shredded on the kitchen floor. When I asked WHO DID THIS, neither Tucker or Tonka had the guilty look, they are five and six years old!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> You sure have your hands full!! Thank God for Moms! Ken and I went to the store for dinner last night, we were fone maybe an hour. Came home and found a flyer shredded on the kitchen floor. When I asked WHO DID THIS, neither Tucker or Tonka had the guilty look, they are five and six years old!


So you're saying they won't grow out of it????:doh:

Duke KNOWS when he's not supposed to have something (shoe, socks, towels, etc). He has a guilty prance....I don't know how else to describe it....even when I can't see him, I know he has something because he starts moving differently on the hardwood floors and I can HEAR it before I even see him!!! LOL


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> So you're saying they won't grow out of it????:doh:
> 
> Duke KNOWS when he's not supposed to have something (shoe, socks, towels, etc). He has a guilty prance....I don't know how else to describe it....even when I can't see him, I know he has something because he starts moving differently on the hardwood floors and I can HEAR it before I even see him!!! LOL


Jenn 

Didn't mean to scare you-mine haven't grown out of it. That's why I've puppy proofed the house and even have a hamper that has a top on it.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen - somehow this seems fitting tonight....duke was jealous I was giving charlie attention....this was the third time he grabbed the dish towel....he's perfected the guilty look LOL


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Karen - somehow this seems fitting tonight....duke was jealous I was giving charlie attention....this was the third time he grabbed the dish towel....he's perfected the guilty look LOL
> View attachment 438801


I would say he has the guilty look down pat!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm continuing to make small positive movements with Charlie. When it's been storming or raining, I've been giving him peanut butter in a kong - he likes it!  I'm also trying to get him more comfortable going outside in general by himself (he still wants duke with him a fair amount). We're doing some clicker training on the back deck to get him to associate positive things with being outside (with good treats like hot dogs and cheese!) Both boys have been super affectionate and Charlie is starting to bond with everybody in the house, not just me. It's really good to see.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Jenn,

It's heartwarming to read about a rescue boy making great strides towards shedding the past. You both hit the jackpot!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

dborgers said:


> Jenn,
> 
> It's heartwarming to read about a rescue boy making great strides towards shedding the past. You both hit the jackpot!


Speaking of, how is Rudy doing?


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Rudy's having a blast!! We've done a lot of swimming this summer (including yesterday). Just got back from the dog park. He and Ollie ran the "Jr. Nature Ranger" trail through the woods and played with a few other boys and girls. Rudy is currently taking a cat .. er, dog nap


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie has now decided the deck in the backyard is ok after dark so long as I play "leave it/take it" game with him. Training has to be a game....if he thinks it's going into training mode, tail tucks and hind legs start to shake...when it's a game, eyes are shining, mouth is smiling and tail is up!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Sounds like progress is afoot


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Charlie has now decided the deck in the backyard is ok after dark so long as I play "leave it/take it" game with him. Training has to be a game....if he thinks it's going into training mode, tail tucks and hind legs start to shake...when it's a game, eyes are shining, mouth is smiling and tail is up!


Jenn

You are an amazing Mom! With a Mom like you, Charlie will get better day by day. I feel lots of their improvement comes with time. Think how far he's come from living on the streets to Puerto Rico, to your family and Duke!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

It's time for Charlie to get the spotlight this week. He's been very patient while the focus was on Duke...


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Good boy, Charlie!  Bet mom has given you some tasty treats.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

Charlie

Looks like you're enjoying yourself. You've been a good boy while Duke was sick!

Today we went to a Samoyed Rescue Picnic in Elk Grove Village, IL. There must have been 30 adopted Samoyeds and their owners , and Tucker, two Huskies and a Doberman, were the only non-Samoyeds! We all had a good time!https://www.facebook.com/pages/Northern-Illinois-Samoyed-Assistance/139122392785541


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie has been taking lessons from Duke in begging....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

Charlie has it down pat:wavey::wave:-great begging face!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Charlie has it down pat:wavey::wave:-great begging face!



LOL....what you can't see is that I was eating my dinner. I got that look for about 10 minutes....


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Ahhhhh, "The Look" Once it locks onto you you're hypnotized into giving treats. There is no resisting it!! LOL


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

So hard to resist!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie practicing sit-stay


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Had such a good weekend with Duke and Charlie. Charlie is just hitting his stride. On our morning walk, they were complimented on the progress they've made in walking nicely on leash by a lady who lives in a house along our route. She's known Duke since he was a pup and he's always been rowdy around her! I'm becoming a big fan of the harnesses; am not nearly has tired after the walk anymore - so much less pulling. Charlie showed Duke the ropes with some nose work (using a muffin pan, tennis balls and some tasty treats). That kept them both entertained for a bit. And lastly, and most importantly, got lots of snuggle time with both my boys


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> And lastly, and most importantly, got lots of snuggle time with both my boys


The most important time of all


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Just love that picture of Charlie-taken from a great angle!
So glad that Duke is feeling better.
I'm impressed with the fact your neighbor complimented you on the way your boys are walking!
Those harnesses really make a difference. My neighbor, Kate, uses the Easy Walk Harness on both of her Goldens, Wrigley and Olivia, and it looks effortless.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

The boys took over the King bed....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

The boys look very comfy-where does MOM fit in?:wavey:


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> The boys look very comfy-where does MOM fit in?:wavey:


Mom didn't fit in which is why Charlie went back down to his kennel in the basement (while giving me very sad eyes)...and I gave in to Duke and allowed him to stay.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Your boys have it ALL figured out LOL


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

dborgers said:


> Your boys have it ALL figured out LOL



That's awesome Danny!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*X marks the spot*

Jenn:

Just lay on the bed sideways, where X marks the spot; there's plenty of room!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie must have played hard today. He's completely out


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

He looks pretty content!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

And now duke is doing the same pose while charlie snuggles with me....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Your couch looks as comfy as our leather couch.
We also have those big arms and Tucker always has his head resting on them!!
Love the pictures of Charlie and Duke!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Look who's completely spoiled.....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duke*

Let me guess, that's Duke!!!
How is he?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Let me guess, that's Duke!!!
> 
> How is he?



LOL - that's actually Charlie  It's hard to tell them apart if they are not side by side.

Duke is doing better today. Keeping his food down.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

So Charlie got his turn in bed!
They do look alike, and glad to hear that Duke is keeping his food down!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie doesn't last very long in bed. We tried it Thur night and he started pacing within an hour. This morning he wanted up because Duke was on the bed


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good to hear Duke is feeling better.

Your boys are so handsome, I love the Redheads.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I love it when they lay side by side


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

That's a lovely photo there, Jenn


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

dborgers said:


> That's a lovely photo there, Jenn


Thanks Danny! Sometimes Charlie just amazes me. I had to take medicine last night between 2-4am. I have to admit I woke up the boys so I wasn't alone. I took them both back to bed with me and Charlie snuggled up to me for the rest of the night. He curled up right next to me. Moments like that are just so special.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Thanks Danny! Sometimes Charlie just amazes me. I had to take medicine last night between 2-4am. I have to admit I woke up the boys so I wasn't alone. I took them both back to bed with me and Charlie snuggled up to me for the rest of the night. He curled up right next to me. Moments like that are just so special.


Moments like that are SO SPECIAL!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

jennretz said:


> Thanks Danny! Sometimes Charlie just amazes me. I had to take medicine last night between 2-4am. I have to admit I woke up the boys so I wasn't alone. I took them both back to bed with me and Charlie snuggled up to me for the rest of the night. He curled up right next to me. Moments like that are just so special.


Jenn, it must have been incredibly hard to get out of bed with two snuggle bugs like that surrounding you with their perfect fur love


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*So excited! Just got approved for rescue!*

Now Charlie is at ER vet. I take these guys to the vet more than anybody else I know. He woke up and was clearly limping. I can see blood between his toes and he keeps licking the one foot non-stop.

ETA - vet thinks he may have had a bite or burr that he started licking bw his toes. It's now bleeding bc he licked a whole layer of skin off. Looks like he 's going to have to wear the cone of shame...


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie is not a fan


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

Poor Charlie . At least he doesn't look too sad with his "cone of shame"...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

I'm so sorry, but you'll have to leave it on so Charlie doesn't lick it!
Do you know where he picked it up?


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm sorry to read about Charlie, poor guy. Your boys are keeping you busy lately!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

It's a little hard to see it in the photo, but it's completely raw between his 2 toes


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Vet put Charlie on prednisone. I really don't like using that....am hopeful he wont be like duke (duke's system does not respond well to steroids)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn:

Tucker was recently on it for about a week and did fine; just drank more and went out more often.

Praying Charlie does just fine. Does vet have an idea where he could have gotten the burr or a bite?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

How is Charlie doing on the prednisone?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> How is Charlie doing on the prednisone?



He's handling it better than Duke so far. We moved his crate into our bedroom, but I let both of them sleep with me on the bed. He did pretty well. We got up 2 times so he could go.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

I've just read the first 20 pages of Charlie & Duke's story, and I will be back to read the other 45 when I have more time!

We've just fostered (and will hopefully adopt) a second Golden, also named Charlie, so this is great reading to see that his behaviour, whilst not "normal", is perfectly normal for e newbie to the household who is finding his bearings and trying to fit in.

Our Charlie also has a collar of shame on at the moment due to neutering, its so tough watching them struggle with it isn't it. Bumping into everything, trying to scratch. But all for the greater good so that's what we have to focus on!

I hope your Charlie's foot gets better very soon!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Poor Charlie, hope his foot heals quickly.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

DJdogman said:


> I've just read the first 20 pages of Charlie & Duke's story, and I will be back to read the other 45 when I have more time!
> 
> We've just fostered (and will hopefully adopt) a second Golden, also named Charlie, so this is great reading to see that his behaviour, whilst not "normal", is perfectly normal for e newbie to the household who is finding his bearings and trying to fit in.
> 
> ...


I can't wait to hear more stories about your Charlie. The forum has been wonderful in helping me navigate bringing a rescue into my home and some of the unique challenges they face as they learn to trust you. I hope your adoption goes smoothly.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*DJDogman*



DJdogman said:


> I've just read the first 20 pages of Charlie & Duke's story, and I will be back to read the other 45 when I have more time!
> 
> We've just fostered (and will hopefully adopt) a second Golden, also named Charlie, so this is great reading to see that his behaviour, whilst not "normal", is perfectly normal for e newbie to the household who is finding his bearings and trying to fit in.
> 
> ...


DJDogman

It's wonderful how this forum works, Jenn, writing about her sweet adoptee, Charlie, will help you with your Charlie and many adopters/fosters in the future on this forum. I am going to check out your thread now. I commented the other day!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

What do think Charlie is trying to tell me with his eyes? This is right after I took the cone off for a bit. He was sitting at my feet. Almost broke my heart...,


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

That's a relieved look if ever I saw one. Lucky Charlie, hope he's feeling ok


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Hope Charlie is doing better. I used to take Tucker's cone off (after his neuter surgery), when he went out to the bathroom, and when he ate; then I'd put it right on, again. Night is especially crucial as we're asleep and can't see if they're chewing or licking.

Hope Duke is feeling better!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Charlie is handling the prednisone so much better than Duke. I've been taking the collar off when I can watch him....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*



jennretz said:


> Charlie is handling the prednisone so much better than Duke. I've been taking the collar off when I can watch him....


So glad to hear Charlie is doing better!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie's recheck appt came back great! Healing nicely....


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

jennretz said:


> Charlie's recheck appt came back great! Healing nicely....


Alright!!!  Have a great weekend


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*



dborgers said:


> Alright!!!  Have a great weekend


So glad Charlie is alright! When does he finish the prednisone?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> So glad Charlie is alright! When does he finish the prednisone?


He finishes Tuesday which is not soon enough. I think it's making him jittery. Per my other post, he was so restless last night and actually fell out of bed. Duke and I are exhausted!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I am feeling very guilty! I've put Charlie in the kennel by himself (am letting Duke sleep with me to keep an eye on him). I need to get a good night's sleep and it's just impossible with Charlie in the room. He's too restless. So he spent 10 long minutes barking (sounded very sad to me), but now he's quiet. I wouldn't have done it, but his thirst has gotten more back to normal and he's not needed to urinate as much. Fingers crossed he makes it all the way through the night without barking to go out.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Wishing you a peaceful and restful night's sleep


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> I am feeling very guilty! I've put Charlie in the kennel by himself (am letting Duke sleep with me to keep an eye on him). I need to get a good night's sleep and it's just impossible with Charlie in the room. He's too restless. So he spent 10 long minutes barking (sounded very sad to me), but now he's quiet. I wouldn't have done it, but his thirst has gotten more back to normal and he's not needed to urinate as much. Fingers crossed he makes it all the way through the night without barking to go out.


Jenn

You have to get your rest! The boys don't need a sick Mom!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Success! Good night's sleep for all parties


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great*

So glad you all got a good nights sleep!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Hoping everyone is rested this morning!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Both boys slept in kennels last night. Much better nights sleep


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Glad to hear it!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hope*

Hope all is well and everyone gets a good nights sleep!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

It's raining and charlie doesnt want to go out to go. It's his last day on prednisone. The weather is not cooperating :-(

Both boys are doing well though


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

jennretz said:


> It's raining and charlie doesnt want to go out to go. It's his last day on prednisone. The weather is not cooperating :-(
> 
> Both boys are doing well though


Glad to hear they're both doing well  Those bumpy spots when someone doesn't feel well are tough on the people who love them.

The rain has been something the past few days, but we need it when it comes. It didn't rain here this afternoon, though it's made a mess of the yard and dog playgrounds.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

It seems like it's been pouring non-stop since yesterday. Gloomy all day. Tonight, my commute was 2 hours home. Could barely see the highway/roads because the rain was coming down so hard. It's supposed to be this way all the way til Friday. The good news is that the anxitane seems to be doing wonders with Charlie. He's not hiding, was playful and ate his food. The only sign that it bothers him is his absolute refusal to go outside to go the bathroom. Hope he holds it until 5am...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> It seems like it's been pouring non-stop since yesterday. Gloomy all day. Tonight, my commute was 2 hours home. Could barely see the highway/roads because the rain was coming down so hard. It's supposed to be this way all the way til Friday. The good news is that the anxitane seems to be doing wonders with Charlie. He's not hiding, was playful and ate his food. The only sign that it bothers him is his absolute refusal to go outside to go the bathroom. Hope he holds it until 5am...


Jenn

Is anxitane the steroid that Charlie's been taking? I would think he'd have to go to the bathroom. Is tomorrow his last day on it?
So sorry about your commute home-I sure don't envy that. I dislike the rain-makes it really messy and muddy for the dogs and us! However, Danny is right, we need it I'm sure!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anxitane is his anti-anxiety. Prednisone is the steroid. He's very playful today.. Which is great to see


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Did he go to the potty this a.m.?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Did he go to the potty this a.m.?



Yes he did and he keeps wanting to go outside to play tonight! He's currently laying by the back door looking very sad bc i wont let him out right now. He keeps playing in the mud!!!!  I'm glad he's having fun though.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Rain, rain go away, come again another day
Duke and Charlie want to play


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Why does Charlie cry when I put him in the kennel in the basement? When he's scared that's the kennel he wants to be in. He was clearly tired - had been sleeping on sofa for past hour. Duke was with him. He prefers the basement kennels overall (vs kennel on main floor) or sleeping with me. Charlie's the first one down the stairs tail wagging into his kennel....Duke I have to drag down bc he does the limp body routine to try to get me to let him sleep upstairs. As soon as I go upstairs Charlie starts to bark/whimper/cry for about 10 minutes. I don't really think he wants upstairs, but I can't figure out why he does this. Before I thought it was linked to when Duke wasn't down there, but Duke's been down there the last couple of nights.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

jennretz said:


> Why does Charlie cry when I put him in the kennel in the basement? When he's scared that's the kennel he wants to be in. He was clearly tired - had been sleeping on sofa for past hour. Duke was with him. He prefers the basement kennels overall (vs kennel on main floor) or sleeping with me. Charlie's the first one down the stairs tail wagging into his kennel....Duke I have to drag down bc he does the limp body routine to try to get me to let him sleep upstairs. As soon as I go upstairs Charlie starts to bark/whimper/cry for about 10 minutes. I don't really think he wants upstairs, but I can't figure out why he does this. Before I thought it was linked to when Duke wasn't down there, but Duke's been down there the last couple of nights.


Why do you keep them in kennels in the basement?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

dborgers said:


> Why do you keep them in kennels in the basement?



It's cooler and quieter. My step-daughter gets home at midnight from work, my step-son gets up for work around 330-400 and my husband gets up at 430....we've always got somebody coming or going. I wanted them to have a room that nobody is walking through. The kids are moving out soon and I'd like to move kennels upstairs, but I do think Charlie feels safest in basement...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> It's cooler and quieter. My step-daughter gets home at midnight from work, my step-son gets up for work around 330-400 and my husband gets up at 430....we've always got somebody coming or going. I wanted them to have a room that nobody is walking through. The kids are moving out soon and I'd like to move kennels upstairs, but I do think Charlie feels safest in basement...


Jenn

My guess is Charlie does it, because he wants to be with you, but he has Charlie.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Two weeks ago I bought a new toy; the kind you put kibble in and the boys have to learn to get the kibble out. I made the mistake of letting both boys play with it at the same time. Charlie did a yelp/warning bark at Duke and took the toy. Duke did not fight him for it. I put the toy up and don't bring it down unless it's just one or the other.

Tonight I had a different squeaker chew toy out. The boys were wrestling with it and then Duke let Charlie take it. When Charlie's attention wandered, Duke crept in to take it and Charlie did the same yelp/warning. I took the toy away. Are these the beginning stages of resource guarding? Or just good communication on Charlie's part? Charlie's been here 7 months now and this is really the first I've ever seen of this kind of behavior. Am I reading into this?


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

jennretz said:


> Two weeks ago I bought a new toy; the kind you put kibble in and the boys have to learn to get the kibble out. I made the mistake of letting both boys play with it at the same time. Charlie did a yelp/warning bark at Duke and took the toy. Duke did not fight him for it. I put the toy up and don't bring it down unless it's just one or the other.
> 
> Tonight I had a different squeaker chew toy out. The boys were wrestling with it and then Duke let Charlie take it. When Charlie's attention wandered, Duke crept in to take it and Charlie did the same yelp/warning. I took the toy away. Are these the beginning stages of resource guarding? Or just good communication on Charlie's part? Charlie's been here 7 months now and this is really the first I've ever seen of this kind of behavior. Am I reading into this?


Our boys do exactly this and its only been 2 weeks. Strange that yours have waited 7 months to start! I give them a stuffed kong or bone each and Derek will be fine with his own, but then go and take Charlie's from him. I'll give Charlie the other one, and Derek will sneak over and take that too. Derek gives a warning growl which is so unusual for him.

Other than that they get on great and don't fight over their regular food, and even take turns politely with their water bowl, so I think we'll just not give them these treats unless they're in separate rooms. Its a pain as we'd like to have both of them sitting there happily chewing away, as I'm sure you would! I don't know if its a start to resource guarding, hopefully it doesn't go any further for your boys either.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Two weeks ago I bought a new toy; the kind you put kibble in and the boys have to learn to get the kibble out. I made the mistake of letting both boys play with it at the same time. Charlie did a yelp/warning bark at Duke and took the toy. Duke did not fight him for it. I put the toy up and don't bring it down unless it's just one or the other.
> 
> Tonight I had a different squeaker chew toy out. The boys were wrestling with it and then Duke let Charlie take it. When Charlie's attention wandered, Duke crept in to take it and Charlie did the same yelp/warning. I took the toy away. Are these the beginning stages of resource guarding? Or just good communication on Charlie's part? Charlie's been here 7 months now and this is really the first I've ever seen of this kind of behavior. Am I reading into this?


Jenn

I think this is completely normal. Sometimes when Tonka or Tucker play they do the growl or yelp. Also, if Tucker goes to get some of Tonka's food, Tonka will growl.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Mine only do it with a special "new" or much loved toy. I can buy two of everything but one will always want what the other one has got and then sits with two!!! The one who has nothing then goes to the door and barks or rattles the cat flap, the other comes to see what is going on and the first one goes quickly back to get the toys!! It keeps them busy.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

rooroch said:


> Mine only do it with a special "new" or much loved toy. I can buy two of everything but one will always want what the other one has got and then sits with two!!! The one who has nothing then goes to the door and barks or rattles the cat flap, the other comes to see what is going on and the first one goes quickly back to get the toys!! It keeps them busy.


That is so funny they do that! I've actually watched Duke watching Charlie. As soon as Charlie's attention wanders, Duke swoops in and steals it back.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker and Tonka*

With all of the dogs we have had: Munchkin, Gizmo, Smooch, Snobear, Tonka and Tucker, when they each have a toy, the other one wants want the other dog has. They do growl at one another sometimes when they go to steal the other one's toy, but I always thought this was normal.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sounds like I don't need to worry! 
Tonight Charlie treed a family of raccoons...he did not want to leave them alone. I have a protector in Charlie! Duke was inside sound asleep LOL


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Racoons*



jennretz said:


> Sounds like I don't need to worry!
> Tonight Charlie treed a family of raccoons...he did not want to leave them alone. I have a protector in Charlie! Duke was inside sound asleep LOL


Where were the raccoons? We actually saw two of them on our roof.
My hubby cut the tree branches, so they can't get up there-they can cause a lot of damage.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Where were the raccoons? We actually saw two of them on our roof.
> 
> My hubby cut the tree branches, so they can't get up there-they can cause a lot of damage.



We have raccoons living in house next door. City can't do anything. He treed them on top of a utility pole in the back. They were pretty scared.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Tell Charlie to be careful-raccoons can be NASTY and dangerous!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Hoping that Charlie and Duke are doing well.
Today I have to drop off Tonka (our Samoyed) to get his teeth cleaned.
I'll pick him up around 4:30. Please say a prayer.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good luck with Tonka! Special hugs and kisses for the poor guy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

They had to pull one of Tonka's teeth on bottom left, behind the fang. He had an abcess and infection. Now he's on antibiotics and pain meds for a little bit.
He was quite "spacey," last night, but seems almost completely normal this morning. Tucker was VERY GLAD to see him!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Poor boy! Hope he gets to feeling better soon


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Karen,

You'd better leave Tonka a soft treat under his pillow tonight


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie and his new favorite toy...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*

Danny

Ken is Tonka's treat! Tonka is doing really well, even though he had an extraction on Thursday.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Cute toy! What is it?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> 
> 
> Cute toy! What is it?



It's a plush stuffed squirrel


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Not nearly as cute this morning when Charlie picked up the dead squirrel from the side of the road and did not want to release it....ick!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

My neighbor got a new puppy (100% cattledog) who has just finished her shots. She's super cute. I offered to let her socialize with Duke and Charlie. They came over for a short visit today. She was timid at first, but warmed up. Charlie decided he wanted nothing to do with another dog and quickly made it known he wanted to go back in the house where he promptly laid down by the screen door where he could watch us but feel safe  Duke was very gentle with Sophia and she got more comfortable with him the longer they were here. It was so great to watch Duke be that way.  I was a little surprised by Charlie because he was not that way when he met Duke at his foster mom's. He opened right up with Duke and played with him that entire afternoon. I wonder why this was different.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Not nearly as cute this morning when Charlie picked up the dead squirrel from the side of the road and did not want to release it....ick!!!


Jenn: Oh, Ugh!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*



jennretz said:


> My neighbor got a new puppy (100% cattledog) who has just finished her shots. She's super cute. I offered to let her socialize with Duke and Charlie. They came over for a short visit today. She was timid at first, but warmed up. Charlie decided he wanted nothing to do with another dog and quickly made it known he wanted to go back in the house where he promptly laid down by the screen door where he could watch us but feel safe  Duke was very gentle with Sophia and she got more comfortable with him the longer they were here. It was so great to watch Duke be that way.  I was a little surprised by Charlie because he was not that way when he met Duke at his foster mom's. He opened right up with Duke and played with him that entire afternoon. I wonder why this was different.


I wouldn't read to much into it. Maybe the puppy was too hyper, quick, nippy?
Tonka seems to do better with crazy puppies, than Tucker.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie is my little love bug.....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Great picture of you and Charlie!
You both look very comfortable!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie is not too excited about the snow this morning!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

What a nice picture  Charlie will enjoy the snow once there's enough to roll in


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

I couldn't believe that SNOW THIS morning! Tucker and Tonka weren't phased at all!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Happy Halloween from Charlie and Duke...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

What beautiful pics of your boys!
I LOVE your floor and your rug!
We had all we could do to keep Tucker and Tonka from running out, everytime Ken opened the door for the trick or treaters yesterday!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> What beautiful pics of your boys!
> I LOVE your floor and your rug!
> We had all we could do to keep Tucker and Tonka from running out, everytime Ken opened the door for the trick or treaters yesterday!!


Karen - that's why we have the portable/adjustable gates. I put them up to keep the guys from getting to the front door. They were so excited for each tricker/treater. 

Charlie was so cute last night. At bedtime, he ran upstairs and laid down in his doggy bed. He gave me the most pleading look...like "Mom, can I please, pretty please, stay up here tonight?" So I let him and he was pretty good. Only woke me up a couple of times.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

WTG Charlie!!!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

jennretz said:


> Charlie was so cute last night. At bedtime, he ran upstairs and laid down in his doggy bed. He gave me the most pleading look...like "Mom, can I please, pretty please, stay up here tonight?" So I let him and he was pretty good. Only woke me up a couple of times.


Haha, I know that look!! They do it so well and make it pretty impossible to resist.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great picture of your handsome boys, they look so cute in their bandanas.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great picture of your handsome boys, they look so cute in their bandanas.



Sandy - LOL, they had full blown outfits at the start. Only thing that lasted was the bandanas....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*



jennretz said:


> Karen - that's why we have the portable/adjustable gates. I put them up to keep the guys from getting to the front door. They were so excited for each tricker/treater.
> 
> Charlie was so cute last night. At bedtime, he ran upstairs and laid down in his doggy bed. He gave me the most pleading look...like "Mom, can I please, pretty please, stay up here tonight?" So I let him and he was pretty good. Only woke me up a couple of times.


Charlie: You know how to "work," your Mom! Good boy!
Jenn: Those gates would never work with Tucker and Tonka-they'd jump over them lickety split!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Charlie: You know how to "work," your Mom! Good boy!
> Jenn: Those gates would never work with Tucker and Tonka-they'd jump over them lickety split!


Karen - these gates were an online purchase and I didn't read the height information accurately. Imagine my surprise when they showed up and were only 20" high. I was desperate for gates, so I decided to keep them. Duke never ever challenged them even though he's taller than them. Charlie took his lead from Duke. He accidentally jumped over one once, and sometimes he jumps from the chair to the other side, but I just put him back and he doesn't challenge it again. It's just a visible boundary for them


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Karen - these gates were an online purchase and I didn't read the height information accurately. Imagine my surprise when they showed up and were only 20" high. I was desperate for gates, so I decided to keep them. Duke never ever challenged them even though he's taller than them. Charlie took his lead from Duke. He accidentally jumped over one once, and sometimes he jumps from the chair to the other side, but I just put him back and he doesn't challenge it again. It's just a visible boundary for them


Jenn: Who knows! Maybe it would work for Tucker and Tonka.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie loves getting his ears cleaned....Duke was hiding in his kennel thinking he was next LOL


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Glad that one of them liked it.
Great picture!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

A sweet picture of Charlie in an otherwise very rough week....


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks like all Charlie needs is a plate of food and a fork


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

Great picture of Charlie!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I was wondering how Charlie would handle a house full of people yesterday and he did amazing. Even Duke, who is usually crazy when people come over, was pretty good. We started out with the boys in the kennels and then let them out after Steve's family had been here for a bit. I used the gates to block off the kitchen and dining room, but they had free roam everywhere else. My niece's finance really bonded with Charlie. Her fiance has seizures and Charlie was really gentle with him. They pretty much hung out together most of the day. I think Charlie helped him relax because it was the first time my niece's fiance had been here. I was so proud of both boys!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> I was wondering how Charlie would handle a house full of people yesterday and he did amazing. Even Duke, who is usually crazy when people come over, was pretty good. We started out with the boys in the kennels and then let them out after Steve's family had been here for a bit. I used the gates to block off the kitchen and dining room, but they had free roam everywhere else. My niece's finance really bonded with Charlie. Her fiance has seizures and Charlie was really gentle with him. They pretty much hung out together most of the day. I think Charlie helped him relax because it was the first time my niece's fiance had been here. I was so proud of both boys!


Jenn: You should be so proud of your boys. For what it's worth, every Golden I've ever met or had, goes crazy when people first come over, but settle down after a few minutes.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Were they able to sneak the boys turkey treats?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

dborgers said:


> Were they able to sneak the boys turkey treats?


I'm sure somebody did when I wasn't watching


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Both boys got to visit the vet's office today because they ate part of my deck and some nails were missing. Both checked out fine. But, as luck would have it, Santa was there and I was able to get 2 good shots. After the first shot with Charlie, he was done and spent the rest of the time under Santa's chair with his rear end sticking out while Duke was a good model


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

I just LOVE THESE PICTURES!!
Your boys are so cute with Santa!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Love the Santa photos. At least they both kept on the antlers.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Those are fantastic pictures! Duke looks like he's ready to take the lead position pulling the sleigh!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Super cute photos


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Awwwww!

I can't wait to Santa photos with Millie


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

4goldengirls said:


> Love the Santa photos. At least they both kept on the antlers.



That lasted for less than a minute...LOL


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

At least they kept them on a minute. Last year I bought Tonka and Tucker jingle bell collars at Petsmart. Can't wait to put them on this year. At least I know where they are at all times!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> At least they kept them on a minute. Last year I bought Tonka and Tucker jingle bell collars at Petsmart. Can't wait to put them on this year. At least I know where they are at all times!



Karen, you need to post pictures when you do


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Will try to remember!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke and Charlie didn't get to come out of the kitchen/dining room area much today because they kept getting muddy. In desperation, I finally started allowing only one out at a time to keep them from wrestling in the mud. My husband kept forgetting (or so he says) and would let them out together. This is going to be a long, long winter...

On the brighter side, we getting hard wood floors in the living room and sitting room to match the kitchen/dining room/entry way this week. It should be easier to keep clean than the carpeting!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

jennretz said:


> Karen - these gates were an online purchase and I didn't read the height information accurately. Imagine my surprise when they showed up and were only 20" high. I was desperate for gates, so I decided to keep them. Duke never ever challenged them even though he's taller than them. Charlie took his lead from Duke. He accidentally jumped over one once, and sometimes he jumps from the chair to the other side, but I just put him back and he doesn't challenge it again. It's just a visible boundary for them


Don't know why, but this post reminded me of the Stonehedge stage prop Spinal Tap ordered that came back MUCH too small


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Good one!*

Good One, Danny!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

dborgers said:


> Don't know why, but this post reminded me of the Stonehedge stage prop Spinal Tap ordered that came back MUCH too small



Too funny!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love the pictures of the boys with Santa, they're great.

Sorry to hear about your deck.........
So glad the boys checked out good.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Just stopping in to say hi and let you know I'm praying for you and your hubby and Charlie and Duke!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Missing my boys who are boarded for the weekend. I'm getting new hardwood floors put in and they need to be out of house until stain sets.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

jennretz said:


> Missing my boys who are boarded for the weekend. I'm getting new hardwood floors put in and they need to be out of house until stain sets.


Congrats on the new floors. 

Thought I'd mention we sealed with Varathane ... in 1996. Tougher than a lot of sealers. We put on 2 coats. Floors still look as good as they did 18 years ago despite all the dogs and everything.

Varathane® Brand Page


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You're going to really enjoy your new floors, I know you must be really missing Charlie and Duke.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> You're going to really enjoy your new floors, I know you must be really missing Charlie and Duke.



We've now realized we need to do carpet upstairs and paint! The floors look so nice, everything else looks worse! 

Duke and Charlie have to board 2 more nights. The second coat of stain just got put on this morning. Fumes are pretty bad and need to let it sit a couple of days before they can be on it. While I've been able to do whatever I want this weekend, my life is really empty without them...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's kind of the way things seem to go, you get one area looking really great, start looking at others and realize you want to change them or they need to be changed. It can be never ending........... 

I know you've got to be missing your boys, I would miss my two if they were gone. 
Since the fumes are really strong, it's a good idea they aren't there. Are they bothering you?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> That's kind of the way things seem to go, you get one area looking really great, start looking at others and realize you want to change them or they need to be changed. It can be never ending...........
> 
> I know you've got to be missing your boys, I would miss my two if they were gone.
> Since the fumes are really strong, it's a good idea they aren't there. Are they bothering you?



Yes, my eyes are stinging and I got a headache yesterday. It's slightly better tonight, but I had the windows open...


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

We had ours sanded Nov 10th and coated on Nov 15th. They have gotten better but still smells when we come in after being outside, though not as bad. I'm starting to wonder if the smell will ever go away. My daughter can smell it on me when I get in her car  Anyone else have any experience with this and how long it takes for smell to go away? Floors are gorgeous but I'd never do again during cold weather.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

sameli102 said:


> We had ours sanded Nov 10th and coated on Nov 15th. They have gotten better but still smells when we come in after being outside, though not as bad. I'm starting to wonder if the smell will ever go away. My daughter can smell it on me when I get in her car  Anyone else have any experience with this and how long it takes for smell to go away? Floors are gorgeous but I'd never do again during cold weather.



The smell got into my down coat. I kept getting a whiff of it today and thought I was imagining it until I figured it out


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke and Charlie are home and it's been really funny to watch them get used to the hard wood floors in all the main floor rooms. Today we got to put the furniture back so it's getting more back to normal. Tonight I brought out my 8x5 area rug and put it in the family room. As I was trying to position it under the coffee table both boys thought it was a big game of tug of war! Needless to say, it took much longer than it should have but they had a blast.

Charlie started humping Duke last night out of the blue. He's been here 9 months now and hasn't ever tried this before. What do you suppose is triggering this behavior now after all this time?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Duke and Charlie are home and it's been really funny to watch them get used to the hard wood floors in all the main floor rooms. Today we got to put the furniture back so it's getting more back to normal. Tonight I brought out my 8x5 area rug and put it in the family room. As I was trying to position it under the coffee table both boys thought it was a big game of tug of war! Needless to say, it took much longer than it should have but they had a blast.
> 
> Charlie started humping Duke last night out of the blue. He's been here 9 months now and hasn't ever tried this before. What do you suppose is triggering this behavior now after all this time?


Jenn: Laughing. Tucker and Tonka hump one another a lot-not sure what it means.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Tonight I put up the Christmas tree to see how Charlie would handle it. Didn't seem to phase him too much. I will put the decorations on this weekend if he continues to ignore it.

Tonight it dawned on me that Charlie's fear of stepping off the deck at night has disappeared. He's always wanting to go out. How much of that is the anxitane at work and how much is he's feeling safe, I'm not sure. But it sure is nice to see him having fun and relaxing and playing.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Tonight I put up the Christmas tree to see how Charlie would handle it. Didn't seem to phase him too much. I will put the decorations on this weekend if he continues to ignore it.
> 
> Tonight it dawned on me that Charlie's fear of stepping off the deck at night has disappeared. He's always wanting to go out. How much of that is the anxitane at work and how much is he's feeling safe, I'm not sure. But it sure is nice to see him having fun and relaxing and playing.


Tucker and Tonka and our Smooch and Snobear were always fine with our tree. I did try hanging any ornaments, the softer kind, that they might be tempted to jump at, higher up. Dogs are so unpredictable. I think Tucker has a little separation anxiety and I'm pretty much always at home or maybe gone for four hours. My Sister, Ronnie, has been in from New Jersey and we are on the go ALL DAY, everyday, and I've come home to chewed newspaper. They also took a jacket of Ken's that was on the kitchen chair. Ken had a treat in the pocket, and someone chewed a hole in the pocket!! Don't know if it was Tucker or Tonka, but I suspect Tucker!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Tucker and Tonka and our Smooch and Snobear were always fine with our tree. I did try hanging any ornaments, the softer kind, that they might be tempted to jump at, higher up. Dogs are so unpredictable. I think Tucker has a little separation anxiety and I'm pretty much always at home or maybe gone for four hours. My Sister, Ronnie, has been in from New Jersey and we are on the go ALL DAY, everyday, and I've come home to chewed newspaper. They also took a jacket of Ken's that was on the kitchen chair. Ken had a treat in the pocket, and someone chewed a hole in the pocket!! Don't know if it was Tucker or Tonka, but I suspect Tucker!




Charlie did that to a pair of Steve's running shorts....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I think, this is just my opinion and I may be way off here, but whenever there is a change in their environment, routine, people that are visiting, basically anything that is different than their normal routine, it can effect them.

I see it with my two, they react to anything that is not normal, something as insignificant as moving area rugs someplace else, effects them. My two are both Rescues, if you change their normal routine, it seems to bother them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*



CAROLINA MOM said:


> I think, this is just my opinion and I may be way off here, but whenever there is a change in their environment, routine, people that are visiting, basically anything that is different than their normal routine, it can effect them.
> 
> I see it with my two, they react to anything that is not normal, something as insignificant as moving area rugs someplace else, effects them. My two are both Rescues, if you change their normal routine, it seems to bother them.


Sandy: I think you are right on target! It is a HUGE CHANGE in their routine having my sister here, as we are out ALL DAY and the boys are used to having me home most of the time, except for maybe four hours here and there. The other change is Ronnie has been using my room, where Tucker and I usually sleep.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I think, this is just my opinion and I may be way off here, but whenever there is a change in their environment, routine, people that are visiting, basically anything that is different than their normal routine, it can effect them.
> 
> I see it with my two, they react to anything that is not normal, something as insignificant as moving area rugs someplace else, effects them. My two are both Rescues, if you change their normal routine, it seems to bother them.




That's why I made sure Charlie saw me put the tree up. I did it slowly and he would come sniff than back off. He seemed indifferent to it. If I had put it up while he was gone he would have barked at it


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> But it sure is nice to see him having fun and relaxing and playing.


It's wonderful to see a rescue blossom. Thanks for sharing


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*So excited! Just got approved for rescue!*

Charlie noticed the chimney socks today. He seemed hesitant so I brought one down and let him sniff it. Then he was fine....








ETA - and a short time later he chewed a hole in the rear of my favorite yoga pants I had laid out for tomorrow morning....grrrrr


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*



jennretz said:


> Charlie noticed the chimney socks today. He seemed hesitant so I brought one down and let him sniff it. Then he was fine....
> View attachment 472930
> 
> 
> ETA - and a short time later he chewed a hole in the rear of my favorite yoga pants I had laid out for tomorrow morning....grrrrr


Charlie looks so comfy. Sorry about your pants!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I did scold him and he looked at me with his sad, sad eyes and then I felt bad...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*



jennretz said:


> I did scold him and he looked at me with his sad, sad eyes and then I felt bad...


I know, that look kills you!


----------



## TexasGoldRush (Dec 12, 2014)

I know you are excited, I would be!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

TexasGoldRush said:


> I know you are excited, I would be!



Yes, I adopted Charlie last March and the progress he has made is so amazing. He stole my heart the day I met him


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Yes, I adopted Charlie last March and the progress he has made is so amazing. He stole my heart the day I met him


I am so glad you adopted Charlie!! What a doll and Duke loves him, too!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

This past week Charlie has destroyed my yoga pants and shirt, steve's running shorts and polo shirt, one dish towel and one roll of paper towels? Is it time to put the gates back up? What do you think is going on with him?


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

How old is Charlie now?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Chritty said:


> How old is Charlie now?



We think 2, but I 'm beginning to think he might be younger. He's acting like Duke did between 12-18 months. Rescue that saved him was guessing his age.

I think it 's time to put gates back up for a bit...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

Maybe it's time for the gates to be on safe side. Does Duke stay with him when you put the gates up?

Do you think Charlie is sensing that Steve is worried?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So sorry to hear this. I was thinking the same thing that Karen said, Charlie might be feeling the stress/tension you and your family are dealing with now. 

I agree with putting the gate back up. 
I hope this is just a phase he's going through.
Maybe you should remind Charlie Santa is watching him........


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*So excited! Just got approved for rescue!*

I hope so too. He might be picking up on it. Gates are back up so that he's not unsupervised, but still has run of 3 rooms . Most of the chewing was happening when he would go upstairs alone. Last night when I got home from dinner Charlie was curled up with Steve's shirt and shorts in the living room. Steve had fallen asleep upstairs and Duke was curled up next to him fast asleep.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Is it possible to have Charlie upstairs with you?
He may feel a need to be close to you.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Is it possible to have Charlie upstairs with you?
> He may feel a need to be close to you.



He has been. He's had full reign of house and has been sleeping upstairs since Steve's heart attack. Everything he has chewed has come from upstairs. I just put gates back up this morning. I just make sure the boys are on the same level as me. When they get quiet I get worried...LOL


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> I hope so too. He might be picking up on it. Gates are back up so that he's not unsupervised, but still has run of 3 rooms . Most of the chewing was happening when he would go upstairs alone. Last night when I got home from dinner Charlie was curled up with Steve's shirt and shorts in the living room. Steve had fallen asleep upstairs and Duke was curled up next to him fast asleep.


Jenn: I bet it is related to what Steve is going through. Gates sounds like a good idea and Charlie has three rooms.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So to add to our ever changing house, we've replaced the carpet upstairs. When I brought Charlie upstairs for bedtime, he was clearly anxious (lots of lip licking, big yawns, etc.) I let him stay up for a bit and cuddle a bit, but it was clear he just was not comfortable. All I had to say was, "Charlie do you want your kennel" and he bolted for the stairs. When into his kennel in the basement and settled right in. It's definitely his safe spot. I love this little guy - quirks and all.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aw-www*



jennretz said:


> So to add to our ever changing house, we've replaced the carpet upstairs. When I brought Charlie upstairs for bedtime, he was clearly anxious (lots of lip licking, big yawns, etc.) I let him stay up for a bit and cuddle a bit, but it was clear he just was not comfortable. All I had to say was, "Charlie do you want your kennel" and he bolted for the stairs. When into his kennel in the basement and settled right in. It's definitely his safe spot. I love this little guy - quirks and all.


Aw-www, Charlie feels safe there. I think he's worried about Steve.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas!







= Duke







=Charlie (who was not keen on the picture taking).....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to your whole family.
Where did you buy the boys sweaters?? Love them!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to your whole family.
> Where did you buy the boys sweaters?? Love them!


Merry Christmas to you as well. I got them at PetSmart. Duke was indifferent, but Charlie wanted nothing to do with them


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

They look very cute in their new Christmas sweaters. Bet people oooo and ahhhh when they walk by


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love Charlie and Duke's new sweaters, they're too cute. 
The boys look so handsome in them. 

Hope you and your family had a wonderful Christmas, wishing you a happy, healthy, and prosperous New Year.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie is just having a good time! Playing hide and seek with Duke. He had done this a few times before I could get the video.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10204423590463965&set=vb.1657270016&type=2&theater


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn: Just loved the video!

Ken doesn't want me to dress up Tucker and Tonka. Couldn't find sweaters that I thought would fit them.

What size did you buy for Charlie and Duke?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn: Just loved the video!
> 
> Ken doesn't want me to dress up Tucker and Tonka. Couldn't find sweaters that I thought would fit them.
> 
> What size did you buy for Charlie and Duke?


I think they were XXL. All the other sweaters are way too small for them. Charlie is 64 lbs and Duke is 68 lbs.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

They were all small. I think that Tucker and Tonka would take the XXL, too!
Tucker and Tonka both weigh about 65 lbs. each.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*So excited! Just got approved for rescue!*

I don't know if you remember I had gotten approved for a puppy at the same time I got approved for Charlie. Here's an updated picture of that pup living the life in Minnesota...he is handsome!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

I do remember!! He is a doll- is there an updated story on his new home, too?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> 
> 
> I do remember!! He is a doll- is there an updated story on his new home, too?



Yes- it was on FB. He hit the jackpot with his adoptive family. They call him Riggins now. Such a sweet boy...


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie has been anxious this week. He loves the snow, but something is spooking him. I've tried letting him sleep with me or in his kennel or on the floor in my bedroom. He paces or pants in the middle of the night. Last night I put him in the kennel and he woke us up at 2:30 in the morning. He desperately needed to go the bathroom (but had just gone 4 hours earlier). He drank a full glass of water too. Neither Steve or I fell back asleep. Steve went to the guest bedroom and I brought Charlie back to bed with me. He was fine on the floor until an icicle fell and then he started barking again. I don't know if he's not feeling well (he's eating, pooing and drinking fine) or if this is anxiety. Steve's getting edgy because he needs to sleep and I'm getting nervous cause I feel like he's putting pressure on me to make sure Charlie is the perfect dog. That's not realistic. Any advice on what you think could be going on with Charlie? I have both him and Duke in kennels tonight hoping that Duke will keep him calm. He did his 10 min whining and I did go down and pet him for a bit, but left him in his kennel.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Do you think it could be the BITTER COLD that is spooking Charlie!?
I know my Tucker's feet can barely stand it. He's out there one minute and holding up his back paws. I run to wipe it off and we go running back in.

It would just be guessing on my part to try to figure out what is wrong. As long as he's eating and drinking and playing, I think he's alright.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I called the trainer I've been using for Charlie and she suggested that I contact his vet. He may need something stronger than the anxitane for occasional use when he's really stressed. I've left a message for his vet.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> I called the trainer I've been using for Charlie and she suggested that I contact his vet. He may need something stronger than the anxitane for occasional use when he's really stressed. I've left a message for his vet.


Jenn

Let us know what vet says. Did you have any snow plows coming through when Charlie was so anxious. My Smooch used to be scared with loud noises and I know they plow the streets in our development very early, like 2 or 3 in the morning.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Spoke to vet and we're upping the dosage on the anti-anxiety to full dose of 2 pills per day, I also added the adaptil diffusers again and Charlie is sleeping with me tonight. If this doesnt work we may need to put him on prozac. I'd like to avoid that if possible, but will follow vet's recommendation (and trainers) if no other options work.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Poor Charlie, so sorry to hear he's not being himself. Yes hopefully you can avoid the prozac, it might just prolong the real problem underneath. I really hope the anxiety is over something that is fixable. I guess you'll find out when the snow goes!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

jennretz said:


> Charlie is just having a good time! Playing hide and seek with Duke. He had done this a few times before I could get the video.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10204423590463965&set=vb.1657270016&type=2&theater


I just love seeing watching goldens have fun like that, they really know how to play


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie had a good night. No frantic middle of the night waking us up


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> Let us know what vet says. Did you have any snow plows coming through when Charlie was so anxious. My Smooch used to be scared with loud noises and I know they plow the streets in our development very early, like 2 or 3 in the morning.


Jenn: Do you think the snow and the noise from the snow plowing, shoveling, could be it? Let us know how Charlie acts on the increased dosage.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear Charlie had a good night. Means you got a good night's rest also. 

Has it been windy there? My two get stressed when it's really windy here and the house is making noises or tree branches are hitting the house. If it's just a little windy, they are only a little stressed.

The wind was really whipping around here last night, my Remy was so scared when I took him out to go potty before bed. Took him a little while to settle down after he came back in. 

Riggins is adorable, great to hear he's got a wonderful family and living the good life.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So glad*



jennretz said:


> Charlie had a good night. No frantic middle of the night waking us up


So glad Charlie had a good night!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I think it's the wind and the icicles that are falling off our windows. We're going to get new windows, but with the cold temps I have so much condensation on both sides of the windows that I'm getting icicles and moisture. Fingers crossed that the additional dose of anxitane, the diffuser and being able to sleep upstairs continue to help Charlie. I forgot to put his thundershirt on last night, but the vet recommended that as well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> I think it's the wind and the icicles that are falling off our windows. We're going to get new windows, but with the cold temps I have so much condensation on both sides of the windows that I'm getting icicles and moisture. Fingers crossed that the additional dose of anxitane, the diffuser and being able to sleep upstairs continue to help Charlie. I forgot to put his thundershirt on last night, but the vet recommended that as well.


It probably could be the wind and icicles. Let us know how it goes tonight.
We had our living room bay window, dining rm. window and two of our bedroom windows replaced this summer by Home Depot. It is always so expensive, but I think they had the best price of all.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*So excited! Just got approved for rescue!*

It's definitely the wind. It's really kicking up tonight and Charlie keeps trying to hide in corners or under the bed.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wind*



jennretz said:


> It's definitely the wind. It's really kicking up tonight and Charlie keeps trying to hide in corners or under the bed.


Wow! You found the culprit. Too bad they don't make doggie ear plugs. Don't even know if that would be safe.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

jennretz said:


> It's definitely the wind. It's really kicking up tonight and Charlie keeps trying to hide in corners or under the bed.


Aww poor Charlie, feel for you all too.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I have been so hesitant to put Charlie on anything stronger than anxitane, but it was really hard to see how stressed he was. Has anybody else used a longer term drug that remains in the system? Am I being resistant without cause? I just don't want to overly medicate Charlie if I don't have to, but am beginning to question if I'm taking the right approach.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn: As soon as wind dies down he should be o.k.?
Our Smooch uses to just shake when it rained/stormed and our vet at Arboretum View did not want to give her tranquilizers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

How is Charlie doing?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

He's done pretty well the past 2 nights. I've got the calming collar on him 

This morning he got spooked by my hair dryer and wedged himself under my bed. I had to leave for dentist appt and he was out when I got home....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> He's done pretty well the past 2 nights. I've got the calming collar on him
> 
> This morning he got spooked by my hair dryer and wedged himself under my bed. I had to leave for dentist appt and he was out when I got home....


Jenn: Glad to hear he's been doing pretty good these past 2 nights. Smooch used to get herself stuck under the bed during thunderstorms.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie had a good weekend! Such a sweet boy. We did some nose work (very basic) and kept it more playful vs training...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*



jennretz said:


> Charlie had a good weekend! Such a sweet boy. We did some nose work (very basic) and kept it more playful vs training...


So glad to hear Charlie had a good weekend!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Hoping all is going well!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Every day is different. Charlie was fine last night, but the night before he got spooked by the snow plows. I have diffusers plugged into the main rooms he spends time in plus have the calming collar on him. I feel bad for him when he gets so stressed. This morning he was totally fine and very cuddly.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Every day is different. Charlie was fine last night, but the night before he got spooked by the snow plows. I have diffusers plugged into the main rooms he spends time in plus have the calming collar on him. I feel bad for him when he gets so stressed. This morning he was totally fine and very cuddly.


Jenn

I'm certainly not a vet, but I think that maybe this is something Charlie may go through all of his life. In may diminish in intensity, but I know Smooch had the thunderstorm and noise phobia all of her life.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Poor Charlie, it must be an awful feeling to be so afraid so often. If its going to be like this every winter, maybe there's something he can go on seasonally, the way some humans need stronger medical help for Seasonal Affective Disorder.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

How is Charlie? How is Duke?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> How is Charlie? How is Duke?



They are good. I am sick...at urgent care....have something viral going on. People at work have been dropping like flies.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> They are good. I am sick...at urgent care....have something viral going on. People at work have been dropping like flies.


*Oh, No!!! Please TAKE CARE of yourself! It's not pneumonia, I hope!*


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

It's not pneumonia or the flu - just a viral bronchial infection. My lungs are just hurting from coughing so much.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> It's not pneumonia or the flu - just a viral bronchial infection. My lungs are just hurting from coughing so much.


Jenn: Hope you get better soon! I know how miserable that is.
My neighbor just had to be put on a steroid and codeine cough syrup for a short time, as when she gets a cough she just can't shake it!
Take it easy and get well!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Hope you are taking in easy and taking care of yourself!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Am just planning on resting up and drinking lots of fluids. Thanks for checking in Karen...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Welcome*



jennretz said:


> Am just planning on resting up and drinking lots of fluids. Thanks for checking in Karen...


Have the boys wait on you!! Tell Charlie and Duke I said so!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*So excited! Just got approved for rescue!*

They are not cooperating! Charlie came up for some ear scratches and then let out one very long contented burp in my face....it was obvious he had just enjoyed some poo from backyard.....:-(

I'm sure he meant well


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn: Hope you get better soon! I know how miserable that is.
> 
> My neighbor just had to be put on a steroid and codeine cough syrup for a short time, as when she gets a cough she just can't shake it!
> 
> Take it easy and get well!



I just went back to urgent care. I have bronchitis. They gave me nebulizer treatment for lungs, increased my prednisone and prescribed inhaler....I hope this starts to work sooner vs later. I was using codeine cough syrup and it didnt touch it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> I just went back to urgent care. I have bronchitis. They gave me nebulizer treatment for lungs, increased my prednisone and prescribed inhaler....I hope this starts to work sooner vs later. I was using codeine cough syrup and it didnt touch it.


Jenn: Hoping this works, too. Did they do a chest xray? Are they sure you don't have pneumonia?


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Jenn,

Sorry to hear you're feeling badly. Hope you get well really soon.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

dborgers said:


> Jenn,
> 
> Sorry to hear you're feeling badly. Hope you get well really soon.



Thanks Danny. Am starting to feel slightly better. Going back to the office today.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Take it easy and if you don't feel well come home.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

jennretz said:


> They are not cooperating! Charlie came up for some ear scratches and then let out one very long contented burp in my face....it was obvious he had just enjoyed some poo from backyard.....:-(
> 
> I'm sure he meant well


They do pick their moments to burp don't they!! :doh:

I'm glad you're starting to feel better. Poor you. Its nice to have dogs to cuddle into when you're not feeling well.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

DJdogman said:


> They do pick their moments to burp don't they!! :doh:
> 
> I'm glad you're starting to feel better. Poor you. Its nice to have dogs to cuddle into when you're not feeling well.


I have to say, he almost did me in when he did that.....it was a rough few minutes:yuck:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



DJdogman said:


> They do pick their moments to burp don't they!! :doh:
> 
> I'm glad you're starting to feel better. Poor you. Its nice to have dogs to cuddle into when you're not feeling well.


I just hate when Tucker or Tonka do that! It's just not polite!
What a way to say I love you, Mom!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hope you're feeling better Jenn, take care of yourself and don't over do it.


----------



## Mrs_B (Jan 21, 2008)

Congratulations. Have you picked out a training class. It's a great way to bond with a rescue


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Mrs_B said:


> Congratulations. Have you picked out a training class. It's a great way to bond with a rescue


I've tried a couple different things with Charlie. March 10th will be the one year anniversary of when we adopted him. Key thing I learned is every dog is different and you can't train using a cookie cutter approach. I enrolled Charlie in the same class that I had trained my other Golden (Duke) in. Duke did well with that environment (some corrections), Charlie shut down. I now work with a trainer who specializes in rescue dogs and dogs with anxiety issues. She's been very helpful and comes to my house. We go very slow and make training a game. If it gets too "trainy", Charlie shuts down. He's come so far in the last year and it is so wonderful to see him blossom.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Hope you're feeling better Jenn, take care of yourself and don't over do it.


Each day I'm starting to feel slightly better. I'm finally able to sleep more through the night and that's making a big difference!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> I've tried a couple different things with Charlie. March 10th will be the one year anniversary of when we adopted him. Key thing I learned is every dog is different and you can't train using a cookie cutter approach. I enrolled Charlie in the same class that I had trained my other Golden (Duke) in. Duke did well with that environment (some corrections), Charlie shut down. I now work with a trainer who specializes in rescue dogs and dogs with anxiety issues. She's been very helpful and comes to my house. We go very slow and make training a game. If it gets too "trainy", Charlie shuts down. He's come so far in the last year and it is so wonderful to see him blossom.


Jenn: Glad you are starting to feel better-take it easy, don't rush yourself, so you stay well! Charlie sure got a wonderful Mom, and you are so right, what works for one dog, doesn't necessarily work for another. Just like people, they can be so different!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Are you cured yet?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> Are you cured yet?


Am feeling much better, thanks. Still coughing a bit and a bit congested, but not like I was. I've finally been able to sleep and that's made a big difference.

It's not nice out today and I'm trying to figure out what to do with Duke and Charlie to burn off some of their energy. Daycare isn't open on Sundays and they're pretty feisty today!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Am feeling much better, thanks. Still coughing a bit and a bit congested, but not like I was. I've finally been able to sleep and that's made a big difference.
> 
> It's not nice out today and I'm trying to figure out what to do with Duke and Charlie to burn off some of their energy. Daycare isn't open on Sundays and they're pretty feisty today!


Jenn: Glad you are doing better. I think you should stay in, take care of yourself and you can throw a toy or ball inside, or in the yard. Maybe watch some animal planet with them!
Charlie and Duke will survive!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

dborgers said:


>



That's awesome Danny! Thank you!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

jennretz said:


> That's awesome Danny! Thank you!


You're VERY Welcome  Get well soon!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Hope Monday has you feeling better!

Love the picture, Danny!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Karen. Am getting better every day.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

While this thread is really about Charlie (mostly), I don't have the same kind of thread for Duke other than the one where I put his pictures. I think that I had mentioned in other threads that Duke has had a blood filled mass on his chest for over a year. We've been watching it closely. It has grown (more so recently, but for the most part has gone from the size of a small pea to the size of 1+ peanut m&m's). His regular vet gave me an estimate for surgery to remove it. Needle aspirations have not indicated any mast cells and vet said she isn't overly worried because of its texture and uniformity (i.e., no fingers). She did say we could remove it while it's smaller (for an easier recovery) and do his teeth as well. I don't want to make Duke have surgery if it's not necessary and I'm not sure if the vet is giving me the option because she thinks I'm too worried about it (I ask about it every time I bring him in). So I've scheduled an appointment with the surgery group over at VCA Arboretum Animal Hospital for a second opinion. I just couldn't say "yes" to surgery without getting another opinion. I don't want to be the type of pet parent who is neurotic about everything that can go wrong with their pets and who spends so much time worrying about the "what-ifs" that I can't enjoy the "what-is". I have a hard time reading the cancer threads because I worry too much about one of my guys getting cancer and losing either one of them. How do you guys manage your worry about your pet's health and just enjoy being with them?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> While this thread is really about Charlie (mostly), I don't have the same kind of thread for Duke other than the one where I put his pictures. I think that I had mentioned in other threads that Duke has had a blood filled mass on his chest for over a year. We've been watching it closely. It has grown (more so recently, but for the most part has gone from the size of a small pea to the size of 1+ peanut m&m's). His regular vet gave me an estimate for surgery to remove it. Needle aspirations have not indicated any mast cells and vet said she isn't overly worried because of its texture and uniformity (i.e., no fingers). She did say we could remove it while it's smaller (for an easier recovery) and do his teeth as well. I don't want to make Duke have surgery if it's not necessary and I'm not sure if the vet is giving me the option because she thinks I'm too worried about it (I ask about it every time I bring him in). So I've scheduled an appointment with the surgery group over at VCA Arboretum Animal Hospital for a second opinion. I just couldn't say "yes" to surgery without getting another opinion. I don't want to be the type of pet parent who is neurotic about everything that can go wrong with their pets and who spends so much time worrying about the "what-ifs" that I can't enjoy the "what-is". I have a hard time reading the cancer threads because I worry too much about one of my guys getting cancer and losing either one of them. How do you guys manage your worry about your pet's health and just enjoy being with them?


Never hurts to get a second opinion. We go to VCA Arboretumview, too, and our Smooch had a growing fatty tumor that they took some fluid from and said it was nothing. Think she was about 7 or 8 and she lived to be 11 or 12, and we think she died of some cancer, but she lived a lot of years. I put my trust in them and the test they did. How do you keep from worrying? I try not to panic and wait a day or so, if I notice they aren't feeling well. My hubby tells me I look for things to be wrong with them!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Let us know what Arboretum View says. I have to check with them today to see if Tucker is due for a some vaccines.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know what Arboretum View says. I have to check with them today to see if Tucker is due for a some vaccines.



Will do. Appt is not til Tue. On a positive note, Duke's eye is getting better and swelling is coming down


----------



## PatJ (Aug 6, 2014)

Really happy for you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duke*

So glad Duke's eye is better!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> Let us know what Arboretum View says. I have to check with them today to see if Tucker is due for a some vaccines.


Duke had his appointment today and the vet was very reassuring. He agreed that this small mass needs to come out, but also confirmed he does not think it is cancerous either. He reassured me that the procedure is really straight forward and that my regular vet would be more than qualified to do this (and about half the price). He would like to stay informed and if at some time we determine something else is at play, would be available for further treatment options (in the very rare instance this mass is cancerous). Mass seems like an exaggeration - more like a growing blood filled cyst.

On a side note, my very self-confident Duke is starting to display some nervousness when we go to the vet's office. He's started shaking the last 2 times we were there and climbed into my lap. This has never happened before. He's usually mister social. He'll be 3 in May and I'm just so surprised. He's also shaking when I put his winter boots on him to go for a walk. Is this a phase, or is Charlie rubbing off on him???


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Duke had his appointment today and the vet was very reassuring. He agreed that this small mass needs to come out, but also confirmed he does not think it is cancerous either. He reassured me that the procedure is really straight forward and that my regular vet would be more than qualified to do this (and about half the price). He would like to stay informed and if at some time we determine something else is at play, would be available for further treatment options (in the very rare instance this mass is cancerous). Mass seems like an exaggeration - more like a growing blood filled cyst.
> 
> On a side note, my very self-confident Duke is starting to display some nervousness when we go to the vet's office. He's started shaking the last 2 times we were there and climbed into my lap. This has never happened before. He's usually mister social. He'll be 3 in May and I'm just so surprised. He's also shaking when I put his winter boots on him to go for a walk. Is this a phase, or is Charlie rubbing off on him???


Jenn: What vet did you see there? Does sound reassuring, so what have you decided to have it removed and have his teeth cleaned at same time at your vet.

We usually go to Dr. Lassiter at Arboretum View. Tucker is getting his distemper shot on Feb. 9th.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen - we saw Dr Headrick. I really liked him. The other vet we've seen there is Dr Galveo. That was when Duke was a puppy and having some prostrate issues.

Jenn


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Karen - we saw Dr Headrick. I really liked him. The other vet we've seen there is Dr Galveo. That was when Duke was a puppy and having some prostrate issues.
> 
> Jenn


We've been going to Arboretum View for 11 years, and have liked them all.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I hope Duke's surgery goes well and it's nothing more than a cyst. I think it's good you are getting it taken care of now, always better to be safe than sorry.

Was Duke nervous at your regular Vet's office or the one you went for the second opinion? If it was at the one you had the second opinion, it could be due to being a different place, being around different people and different smells. If it was at your Regular Vet clinic, I would take some high value treats with you next time to see if that helps him any. You could also try giving him some of the tablets you give Charlie to help relax him maybe.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sandy - it's happened at both locations for the last 2 visits. It's just such a shift in behavior that it caught me by surprise. He even turned down treats and Duke NEVER turns down treats...

He's doing the same thing when I bring the snow booties out for him. He actually runs from me and hides. He's fine once we get out the door. I'd expect this with Charlie, but not Duke.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duke*



jennretz said:


> Sandy - it's happened at both locations for the last 2 visits. It's just such a shift in behavior that it caught me by surprise. He even turned down treats and Duke NEVER turns down treats...
> 
> He's doing the same thing when I bring the snow booties out for him. He actually runs from me and hides. He's fine once we get out the door. I'd expect this with Charlie, but not Duke.


Maybe the snow is bothering him, or could it be his thyroid?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen - I'm not clear on what thyroid symptoms could have. Haven't ever really thought about Duke having an issue with that. What made you think it could be a thyroid issue? I have to admit I know nothing about thyroid issues.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thyroid*



jennretz said:


> Karen - I'm not clear on what thyroid symptoms could have. Haven't ever really thought about Duke having an issue with that. What made you think it could be a thyroid issue? I have to admit I know nothing about thyroid issues.


I think I read that restlessness can be a symptom of thyroid disease, but they can just be plain nervous, too. It seems Tucker is becoming a little nervous when we go to vet or groomer, also, and he wasn't before. Tucker is 6. All I know about thyroid is stuff I've heard here. I just thought maybe the change in behavior could indicate something might be off. I sure have no first hand knowledge. Duke might be picking it up from Charlie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hi!*

Hope you, Duke, Charlie and Steve are all feeling well!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

jennretz said:


> Karen - I'm not clear on what thyroid symptoms could have. Haven't ever really thought about Duke having an issue with that. What made you think it could be a thyroid issue? I have to admit I know nothing about thyroid issues.



It doesn't sound like thyroid to me, but it might be worthwhile to have it checked. Here is some info on thyroid problems in dogs and the symptoms. 

Hypothyroidism in Dogs: Symptoms and Treatment


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the link about thyroid symptoms. I don't think this is related. His energy level is great, etc. Duke just gets scared at the vets anymore. When we were there for his physical he tried to hide behind my legs. I'm not sure what's going on there except maybe too many visits to the vet lately that have been more involved.

He's scheduled for surgery a week from this coming Monday. I've put it off as long as I can, but his vet said the mass had almost doubled in size the past few months. I've been told this is not a major surgery, but I'll still be worried until it's over.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duke*



jennretz said:


> Thanks for sharing the link about thyroid symptoms. I don't think this is related. His energy level is great, etc. Duke just gets scared at the vets anymore. When we were there for his physical he tried to hide behind my legs. I'm not sure what's going on there except maybe too many visits to the vet lately that have been more involved.
> 
> He's scheduled for surgery a week from this coming Monday. I've put it off as long as I can, but his vet said the mass had almost doubled in size the past few months. I've been told this is not a major surgery, but I'll still be worried until it's over.


Jenn: I think you're right, it could be because Duke's been to the vet too much lately. I am praying for him and I know it will go fine. You will be relieved when the mass is removed!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Prayers Duke's surgery goes well, will be thinking about you and him.

Don't feel bad, neither of mine enjoy going to the Vet.
I have to admit the smell and dogs barking bothers me too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Tucker and Tonka act nervous when we take them to the groomer and they didn't use to. I wonder if as they get a little older, 5 and 6, they start to have some more fear.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I've ordered a ramp to help Duke next week after his surgery. I think the biggest challenge is going to be him and Charlie. I worked from home today and had an early conference call. My plan was to take Duke and Charlie to daycare after my call. They were out of control wrestling, furniture getting knocked, squeaky toys getting squeaked, play growling, you name it. I ended up taking them and being a couple minutes late for my call. They get pretty wound up, especially in the morning when they are well rested


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> I've ordered a ramp to help Duke next week after his surgery. I think the biggest challenge is going to be him and Charlie. I worked from home today and had an early conference call. My plan was to take Duke and Charlie to daycare after my call. They were out of control wrestling, furniture getting knocked, squeaky toys getting squeaked, play growling, you name it. I ended up taking them and being a couple minutes late for my call. They get pretty wound up, especially in the morning when they are well rested


Jenn: A crate would be the best idea until Duke recuperates.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

I hope Duke will be ok, how old is he?. That sounds odd that he has suddenly become nervous, I wonder what triggered that.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

DJdogman said:


> I hope Duke will be ok, how old is he?. That sounds odd that he has suddenly become nervous, I wonder what triggered that.


Duke will be 3 in May. He's always gone to vet a fair amount for his allergies, etc., but this nervousness is new. I used to bring him with Charlie for Charlie's appointments because he helped calm Charlie down. I'm sure it has something to do with me doing something wrong, but I'm at a loss...and unfortunately he will need to keep going to the vet for a bit more until after his surgery.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Duke will be 3 in May. He's always gone to vet a fair amount for his allergies, etc., but this nervousness is new. I used to bring him with Charlie for Charlie's appointments because he helped calm Charlie down. I'm sure it has something to do with me doing something wrong, but I'm at a loss...and unfortunately he will need to keep going to the vet for a bit more until after his surgery.


Jenn: It could be any number of things, circumstances. Don't blame yourself. 
Maybe a car backfired while you were walking into the vet and that spooked him.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

This video shows a typical day of Duke and Charlie playing. Duke's surgery is tomorrow. I'm taking most of the day off, but I'm more worried about later in the week. I have to travel for work on Thursday/Friday and my husband doesn't watch the boys like I do. I'm worried he's going to let them wrestle like in this video...

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10204857096941356&pnref=story


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn: Where is Duke having the surgery?
Can you tell your hubby to put him in the crate?
I agree, nobody watches them like Mom!
Thinking and praying for you and Duke today. What time is the surgery?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn: Where is Duke having the surgery?
> 
> Can you tell your hubby to put him in the crate?
> 
> ...



I'm taking him in shortly. They'll keep him until mid-afternoon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duke*

Hi, Jenn:

Is Duke home yet? Prayed for him and you. I know you will be SO HAPPY to pick him up.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Picking him up now. Can't wait to get him home


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duke*

Hope you and Duke slept well last night!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I think Duke slept well. He made an executive decision and jumped on the bed after we had been sleeping for a couple of hours. He promptly glued himself to my side for the rest of the night. i, on the other hand, woke up every hour on the hour to check on him and make sure he was ok.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duke*



jennretz said:


> I think Duke slept well. He made an executive decision and jumped on the bed after we had been sleeping for a couple of hours. He promptly glued himself to my side for the rest of the night. i, on the other hand, woke up every hour on the hour to check on him and make sure he was ok.


Tell Duke Mom needs her sleep, too!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

We got the pathology results back. Duke lump was a benign hemangioma (growth from the blood vessels) so it is good news this time. However, she said we need to watch Duke closely and if he gets another one we need to get him in sooner vs later as these can be cancerous. Sun exposure is usually what causes this in some dogs. I need to do some more research.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Guess what day it is???? LOL. Not hump day, but tomorrow is the year anniversary of the day that I met Charlie! And Tuesday is the year anniversary of his Gotcha Day!!! This year has flown by and he's such a joy! We have DQ ice-cream in the freezer to celebrate. I also bought him 2 squeaky toys. I've already broken down and given him one of them. I'm too impatient! I just wanted to express how very happy I am that I went the rescue route. The bond he has developed with me and the confidence he has gained just feels good.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I gave Charlie his other two presents early! I have no will power. Happy Gotcha Day eve Charlie boy. Love you with all my heart


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

jennretz said:


> I gave Charlie his other two presents early! I have no will power. Happy Gotcha Day eve Charlie boy. Love you with all my heart



I just keep buying more toys. I can't help myself!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy Gotcha Day to sweet Charlie, love his name !


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

Happy Gotcha Day, sweet Charlie. 

Can't believe it's been a year since your Mom fell is love with you!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Happy Happy Gotcha Day Charlie. He doesnt like his picture taken but Im going to try with the ice-cream tonight


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy Gotcha day again sweet Charlie, looking forward to see the ice cream pictures. My Charlie is not a big fan of camera either.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy Gotcha Day to you and Charlie!
Looking forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

We only got 2 pictures....as soon as he saw the camera he moved away


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Hope he moved away after he finished his ice cream. Such a sweet boy!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Hope he moved away after he finished his ice cream. Such a sweet boy!


He was even willing to walk away from the ice-cream. So my husband put the camera away and he swung around so his back was to Steve....I don't know when this camera thing started, but probably around Christmas with Santa....I think I traumatized him.

Jenn


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> We only got 2 pictures....as soon as he saw the camera he moved away


We have a "Greta Garbo" too .. Katie. She runs under our bed when she sees a camera.

Try it without a flash and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

dborgers said:


> We have a "Greta Garbo" too .. Katie. She runs under our bed when she sees a camera.
> 
> Try it without a flash and see if that makes a difference.


Danny - nice Greta Garbo reference  I've tried both with and without the flash. It's actually my phone so he's used to seeing me carry it, but as soon as it points at him he does a disappearing act. I'm just going to let him be, but I'm going to miss getting some good pictures of him. I'm just so pleased to see how far he's come. Daycare told me today that he was especially playful and social. This is HUGE news because he did this all on his own. Duke has been kenneled at daycare for the last week and a half and they told me he usually tends to stick with Duke. I think his comfort level and confidence are growing.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*



jennretz said:


> Danny - nice Greta Garbo reference  I've tried both with and without the flash. It's actually my phone so he's used to seeing me carry it, but as soon as it points at him he does a disappearing act. I'm just going to let him be, but I'm going to miss getting some good pictures of him. I'm just so pleased to see how far he's come. Daycare told me today that he was especially playful and social. This is HUGE news because he did this all on his own. Duke has been kenneled at daycare for the last week and a half and they told me he usually tends to stick with Duke. I think his comfort level and confidence are growing.


That is such good news to hear that Charlie is becoming more outgoing.
Perhaps he is just modest, and doesn't like to be the center of attention in pictures!! I like Danny's Greta Garbo reference!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Don't feel bad Jenn, my Roxy doesn't like having her picture taken either, I have very few of her. 

Really great to hear how far he's come and that he is becoming so much more confident. 
Great job Mom!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Both Charlie and Duke have passed a huge milestone! Last weekend we left them out of their kennels (still gated in the kitchen/dining room area) while we went out for brunch. They were fine.  So today, we left them again while we went to a movie. I was a little more nervous this time, but came home and everything was perfectly fine!!! A little peanut butter and a kong and all was well.  I'm not ready to try this yet for longer period of times, but we'll take these small steps and see how they do.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie and Duke*



jennretz said:


> Both Charlie and Duke have passed a huge milestone! Last weekend we left them out of their kennels (still gated in the kitchen/dining room area) while we went out for brunch. They were fine.  So today, we left them again while we went to a movie. I was a little more nervous this time, but came home and everything was perfectly fine!!! A little peanut butter and a kong and all was well.  I'm not ready to try this yet for longer period of times, but we'll take these small steps and see how they do.


Good job, boys!! Small steps are what works; they say to keep extending the time. Though we don't crate Tonka, who is now 5 and Tucker who is now 6, I still constantly puppy proof the house, close the doors to all of the rooms, except the kitchen and keep NO FOOD on the kitchen counter. Tucker will greet you at the door with things in his mouth like: a bar of soap, a potato, 
the TV remote, a hair brush, a pillow.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen - I did puppy proof the counters and table tops. I have two countersurfers! They did fine. We'll keep trying it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Smooch and Munchkin were counter surfers, too! There is nothing a two year old child could hurt themselves on in my house-for me, dogs are perpertual 2 year olds!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie had his annual physical tonight. He now weights 68.8lbs...I could not believe it. A year ago this month he weighed 58 lbs when I adopted him. The good news is that he's doing great for the most part. The bad news is that he tested positive for hook and round worms. yuck! It's from eating all the poop he does. Vet says to assume that Duke is also positive and both guys need to remain out of the daycare until they have negative fecal. This means that Duke will not have been in daycare for almost 6 weeks except for the brief few days before his daycare started having cases of canine influenza. I need every ounce of patience I can gather, because these two have way too much energy to be managed by two small walks a day which is all I can afford from a dog walker.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie and Duke*



jennretz said:


> Charlie had his annual physical tonight. He now weights 68.8lbs...I could not believe it. A year ago this month he weighed 58 lbs when I adopted him. The good news is that he's doing great for the most part. The bad news is that he tested positive for hook and round worms. yuck! It's from eating all the poop he does. Vet says to assume that Duke is also positive and both guys need to remain out of the daycare until they have negative fecal. This means that Duke will not have been in daycare for almost 6 weeks except for the brief few days before his daycare started having cases of canine influenza. I need every ounce of patience I can gather, because these two have way too much energy to be managed by two small walks a day which is all I can afford from a dog walker.


Yes, when one has it they both probably do. I bet they picked it up at daycare!
Ken has been walking Tucker and Tonka a lot almost every day about 4 miles. I don't know he does it-a mile would be too much for me. Two walks a day is really good Jenn. Your boys are very lucky! They've got it made!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear the boys are doing so well out of their crates when you're not home, way to go boys!

Sorry to hear Charlie has hook and round worms. What HW prevention do you have them on? My two are currently on Sentinel, they eat rabbit droppings frequently but have always had negative fecal exams. Previously I had them on HG Plus, switched to the Sentinel when it became available again. 

Member IowaGold who is a Vet put this spreadsheet together for HW/Flea/Tick meds comparing them if you want to take a look at it. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...t-comparing-heartworm-flea-tick-products.html

I understand what you're saying about having too much energy, my Remy is a field line boy like your boys. I have to give him a good run at least once a day, twice a day is even better to wear him out along with a walk or swimming in the summer.

Hope they'll both be able to return to day care soon, they must miss it.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great to hear the boys are doing so well out of their crates when you're not home, way to go boys!
> 
> Sorry to hear Charlie has hook and round worms. What HW prevention do you have them on? My two are currently on Sentinel, they eat rabbit droppings frequently but have always had negative fecal exams. Previously I had them on HG Plus, switched to the Sentinel when it became available again.
> 
> ...


I have them on Revolution (mostly because of Duke's allergies). However, my vet did recommend Sentinel and it's also the one I put my mom's dogs on last fall when I was back in Nebraska. I still have about 6 months doses left on the revolution so may change when I've depleted the current prescription.

I think my dog walker is only at my house for 30 minutes each time - so that includes getting them out of kennels, taking them for a short walk, letting them out in the backyard because that is the only place Charlie will do the bathroom and giving them fresh water. I think they're probably only getting two 20 min walks a day. I'm also still paying for daycare because it's my choice not to take them and I pay monthly for unlimited full-time daycare. So to add a dog walker into the mix is doubling what I pay on dog care during the week. OUch. On the weekends I walk them between 3 1/2 - 5 miles a day; two separate walks. That and plenty of playtime in the backyard seems to be enough. Yesterday it was too icky out for them to be walked so my dog sitter let them run around in the backyard. Both of them were completely out of control last night. What I realized is that I've been under the illusion that they were well trained because they usually are calm after a day at daycare. The reality is that they get their energy out at daycare and are too tired to cause trouble at night. They're not really as well behave as I thought! LOL.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I know what you're saying, my Remy is 6 and if he doesn't get enough exercise, he can be a handful. He really needs to burn off energy everyday, mainly in the forum of running. If the weather is bad and he doesn't get to, I see a huge difference in him.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Snuck a picture of Charlie. He took over my pillow and my blanket!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Guess who learned high five and mastered leave it????


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful!!*

Love BOTH PICTURES!!!
Is it Charlie who learned high five and leave it?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Yes it is Karen! He's very smart!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Your Charlie reminds me so much on my Charlie on that photo, he goes on sofa and blends in so nicely, sometimes at night I search house for him and he is watching me from there all time.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Your Charlie reminds me so much on my Charlie on that photo, he goes on sofa and blends in so nicely, sometimes at night I search house for him and he is watching me from there all time.


That's so true. There's been more than one time where I've asked my husband where Charlie is and he looks at me like, "seriously?!?"....Charlie's on the sofa....LOL


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Tucker is ALWAYS on the couch, especially if I am!!
He is a couch potato!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I am now sporting a nice fat lip courtesy of Charlie. I was rubbing Duke 's belly and Charlie thought we were wrestling and gave me a nice headbutt from below my chin and I bit my lip :-(


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Been there, when I am on the floor wrestling with my Charlie I have to take my glasses off, we (I) had a few accidents too.
Sorry about that.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

So sorry about your lip!! Tucker has scratched me!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Been there, when I am on the floor wrestling with my Charlie I have to take my glasses off, we (I) had a few accidents too.
> Sorry about that.



How is your Charlie doing?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

jennretz said:


> How is your Charlie doing?


Thanks for asking, my Charlie is doing great, spoil little devil. He is my baby!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

jennretz said:


> Guess who learned high five and mastered leave it????
> View attachment 512578


What a good boy!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Hope you have a wonderful day, Jenn, and kisses to Charlie and Duke!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great job Charlie learning leave it and high five!

My bridge boy use to match the color of my previous couch, I couldn't tell you the number of times I was looking for him only to find him laying on the couch. It usually happened after I'd be working out in the yard and had the sun in my eyes. I'd get that look, _What? I'm right here......_ 

Those headbutts can definitely be hazardous, hope your lip is feeling better. 

Happy Easter to you all!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charliethree said:


> I suspect Charlie may have been startled by something and responded in a reflexive (defensive) way, could have been a sound or possibly that Duke touched him while he was asleep.
> Understand that Charlie is under a lot of stress, he really hasn't had a chance to 'process' what has happened to him. The added stress of daycare, vet visits, new people, new dogs, and walks in unfamiliar territory, can become overwhelming for a dog, and cause them to 'over react' to something that upsets/startles them.
> If you can swing it, suggest keeping Charlie's days as stress free as possible, for a week or two, hanging out at home, short walks one on one, playtime with Duke, short sessions of training, rewarding him for the things he can do. The goal is to help him relax, and just give him a chance to get his 'feet on the ground' with minimal additional stressors in his life. Stress in dogs 'accumulates', just as it does in people, if you have had a rough week, by the end of the week, you are pretty tensed up and coping with even daily tasks can become a chore, dogs (like people) need time to rest and relax and give their bodies time to recover from the stresses they experience in life.
> A good read, is a short book: On Talking Terms with Dogs: Calming Signals by Turid Rugaas.
> ...



A year into Charlies' adoption and I have to thank you for this very well thought out response. It proved to be so true in gaining Charlie's trust and learning to take things at his pace. He's such a different dog today than those first few months I brought him home. When I relaxed enough to go at his pace things went so much better. He's such a fun playful boy now. He's still sensitive to loud noises and new things, but at home he's got a great personality!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy Easter to you guys!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

jennretz said:


> Happy Easter everyone!


And a Happy Easter from us to you and yours


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Happy Easter to all!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Easter*

How was your Easter?

Ours was great at my cousins-lots of laughs. My cousin and his wife are gourmet cooks and they made clam chowder soup, which was unbelievable!
We also had ham, potatos, fennel and cauliflower. Yum!! I was just happy to have a day off from cooking. Ken and I also enjoy seeing their two kitty cats, Diamond and Trick!:wavey:


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> How was your Easter?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ours was much more low key. Sounds like you had a lovely Easter.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Hope you are feeling better today!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Hope you are feeling better today!


Thanks Karen. I went to work today and promptly turned around and came home. I don't know why I felt compelled to try, but it was a big mistake. I haven't been able to keep anything down. Spoke to my Dr and he said it's going around here and that it's taking about 5-7 days to recover. I'm planning on taking tomorrow off (or work from home if I feel better) tomorrow.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie and I are hanging out at home together. We've had a whole system of thunderstorms move through the area since last night. He's so full of stress and anxiety. I'm getting worried bc he hasn't gone the bathroom since last night. What's the longest a dog can hold it?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm not sure how many hours exactly, but I know it's a long time. Has it stopped storming?
See if you can get him to go out, poor guy. 

Hope you're feeling better soon, take care of yourself.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I took him out during the last lull with some really good treats. He sat with me but it started to thunder again and he wanted in. He hasn't gone at all since 830 last night and now it's coming down again.

ETA: I had to walk Charlie down to the river but he finally went Pee!!! 18 hours and holding....wow. It was quite the longest pee I've ever seen LOL...We've got some flooding down by the river already. I wonder how bad it's going to get once we get the next wave of storms that still is supposed to come though. And it's hot! We went straight from winter to humid summer is less than a week.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*



jennretz said:


> I took him out during the last lull with some really good treats. He sat with me but it started to thunder again and he wanted in. He hasn't gone at all since 830 last night and now it's coming down again.
> 
> ETA: I had to walk Charlie down to the river but he finally went Pee!!! 18 hours and holding....wow. It was quite the longest pee I've ever seen LOL...We've got some flooding down by the river already. I wonder how bad it's going to get once we get the next wave of storms that still is supposed to come though. And it's hot! We went straight from winter to humid summer is less than a week.


So glad to read that Charlie went!! I had to take Tucker and Tonka out too in between the rains. Luckily they went every time!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm glad to hear Charlie finally went, poor guy that's a really long time to hold it. 

We get Hurricanes here, I have to take my guys out in between the rainbands, gets a little hairy at times so I know what you're going through with your boys. I hope your next round of storms aren't real bad for you.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie is a completely different dog today  I let him out at 3:30 this morning to go the bathroom and then he wanted to play. Made for a long night LOL. He's at daycare today and back to his fun loving playful self.

The thunder and lightening stopped around 10:00 pm, but the winds were really strong. When I took Charlie out I discovered my bench had been blown over and one of my plastic chairs had been blown across the lawn.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So glad*



jennretz said:


> Charlie is a completely different dog today  I let him out at 3:30 this morning to go the bathroom and then he wanted to play. Made for a long night LOL. He's at daycare today and back to his fun loving playful self.
> 
> The thunder and lightening stopped around 10:00 pm, but the winds were really strong. When I took Charlie out I discovered my bench had been blown over and one of my plastic chairs had been blown across the lawn.


So glad to hear that Charlie is back to normal. Those were some nasty storms!
This morning Tucker and Tonka went for the the first of two Canine Influenza shots at the vet. I want to make sure they've had them before they go to grooming or boarding.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

How long are the shots effective for Karen?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

This is going to sound stupid, but I'm not sure. I believe they get them yearly.
http://www.chicagonow.com/steve-dal...ut-of-dog-parks-consider-vaccine-for-dog-flu/


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

It's a wonderful day outside and Charlie is really starting to relax more on our walks. He was having a great time sniffing all the new flowers coming up. He's even started going the bathroom on his walks. Today he decided to go the bathroom on Duke's head while Duke was sniffing the flowers! Poor Duke. There's a public restroom along the path so I stopped there to wash off Duke's head. There was also a group of 4 ladies there at the same time. Two went into the restroom so I waited. While I was waiting one of the ladies approached Duke who was clearly wanting some loving and started rubbing him all over his head with her hands. I was horrified because he had urine on his head but she didn't realize that. I didn't say anything to her....I know I should have told her so she could wash her hands...I'm just hoping she's a person who washes her hands after walks....ughhhh


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

LOL  Aw, not to worry ... urine is one of the cleanest liquids on Earth. 

I just love reading updates about Charlie's new life. And man, is he livin' it large because he has a mom like you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> It's a wonderful day outside and Charlie is really starting to relax more on our walks. He was having a great time sniffing all the new flowers coming up. He's even started going the bathroom on his walks. Today he decided to go the bathroom on Duke's head while Duke was sniffing the flowers! Poor Duke. There's a public restroom along the path so I stopped there to wash off Duke's head. There was also a group of 4 ladies there at the same time. Two went into the restroom so I waited. While I was waiting one of the ladies approached Duke who was clearly wanting some loving and started rubbing him all over his head with her hands. I was horrified because he had urine on his head but she didn't realize that. I didn't say anything to her....I know I should have told her so she could wash her hands...I'm just hoping she's a person who washes her hands after walks....ughhhh


Jenn: I am sure she washed her hands! Sorry, but I think it's funny and got a good laugh out of it!! As far as the canine influenza shot I read there was an outbreak in 2009 and now, so I guess they will only get the shot if there's an outbreak next year, too.
I have to ask the vet, though.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hahaha such a funny story about poor Duke's head! I wonder what happens when our eyes aren't on them, and we rub and kiss them all the time!

Is Charlie still on medication? If so, how has that been going for him? Did it make any difference to his personality? Interested to know as we just barely avoided it with our Charlie.

Also delighted to read that Duke is all better again thank god!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

DJdogman said:


> Hahaha such a funny story about poor Duke's head! I wonder what happens when our eyes aren't on them, and we rub and kiss them all the time!
> 
> Is Charlie still on medication? If so, how has that been going for him? Did it make any difference to his personality? Interested to know as we just barely avoided it with our Charlie.
> 
> Also delighted to read that Duke is all better again thank god!


I am trying not to think about it too much because the boys go to daycare and who knows what I'm kissing and smooching on!!!:yuck: It is kind of funny, but I feel bad for thinking it's funny! LOL.

Charlie takes 1 anxitane a day (broken in half; so half in the am and half in the pm). It works for the most part. A few weeks ago we had major thunderstorm system moving through here over a 24 hour period and he really could have used something stronger (and I don't like to drug my boys). Anxitane is natural and doesn't stay or build in the system. Charlie was so petrified in that 24 hour period he waited 18 hours before he finally gathered up the courage to go the bathroom outside. I couldn't believe he held it that long. He's made such progress though; he did not freak out when it rained this past week because there wasn't any thunder. We'll take that progress:crossfing

How is your Charlie doing?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*



jennretz said:


> I am trying not to think about it too much because the boys go to daycare and who knows what I'm kissing and smooching on!!!:yuck: It is kind of funny, but I feel bad for thinking it's funny! LOL.
> 
> Charlie takes 1 anxitane a day (broken in half; so half in the am and half in the pm). It works for the most part. A few weeks ago we had major thunderstorm system moving through here over a 24 hour period and he really could have used something stronger (and I don't like to drug my boys). Anxitane is natural and doesn't stay or build in the system. Charlie was so petrified in that 24 hour period he waited 18 hours before he finally gathered up the courage to go the bathroom outside. I couldn't believe he held it that long. He's made such progress though; he did not freak out when it rained this past week because there wasn't any thunder. We'll take that progress:crossfing
> 
> How is your Charlie doing?


Jenn: That is progress!! We used to call our Smooch our WEATHER GIRL. If rain was anywhere in the forecast, Smooch would step out on the patio steps and sniff the air and cautiously move to go to the bathroom. She was terrified of rain and storms. She used to hide in the bathroom up against the vanity and shake like there was a vibrator inside of her!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/jennifer.nowachek/videos/10205254846324842/

Backyard fun for Duke and Charlie


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie and Duke*

Charlie and Duke can really run!!
Tucker will run so fast chasing Tonka and then jump and turn in the air! He could be in the circus!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

It's fun to watch dogs enjoying life isn't it?


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> It's fun to watch dogs enjoying life isn't it?


I just had fun watching your video 

What a heartwarming story that just gets better and better as time goes on


----------



## LolaSkate (Dec 19, 2011)

My daughter has been wanting to register for a Golden rescue (she even volunteered for about a year at the City animal shelter while she's in University). This thread is excellent and makes me think we could potentially do this. Olive could use a companion because (i) she's a little crazy without her walks and (ii) I've never met a dog that loves other dogs as much as she does.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

LolaSkate said:


> My daughter has been wanting to register for a Golden rescue (she even volunteered for about a year at the City animal shelter while she's in University). This thread is excellent and makes me think we could potentially do this. Olive could use a companion because (i) she's a little crazy without her walks and (ii) I've never met a dog that loves other dogs as much as she does.


It's very rewarding as you watch their trust build and confidence grow.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yes!*



jennretz said:


> It's very rewarding as you watch their trust build and confidence grow.


I second that emotion! Both of our Golden Retrievers have been adopted and they and our Samoyeds, have always loved one another.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Love it when I ask Charlie to cuddle with me and he curls up next to me.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Big Smiley Face!!

Smooch and Tucker were/are very good cuddlers!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Rough night for poor Charlie Boo...lots of thunder :-( He's good as new this morning though.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Rough night for poor Charlie Boo...lots of thunder :-( He's good as new this morning though.


I FEEL for you and Charlie. Smooch and Snobear were both SO AFRAID of the thunder and lightning and sad to say it lasted all of their lives. Our vet did not want to give them any tranquilizers.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I've been debating about whether to ask for something stronger on the really bad thunder days. He becomes absolutely petrified.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

This might be a dumb question but have you tried thunder shirts?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> I've been debating about whether to ask for something stronger on the really bad thunder days. He becomes absolutely petrified.


My neighbor finally tried a thunder shirt on her four year old Golden Ret., Olivia, and it seems to have helped.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*So excited! Just got approved for rescue!*

I do have thunder shirt, classical music, a desensitization app and anxitane. I also use adaptil collars and diffusers and a really good treat. I put him in his safe room (interior bathroom). Charlie's fear is a pretty significant. Another night of lost sleep. He scratched my hardwood floors last night trying to dig a hole to hide. He finally did ok when I took him to kennel in basement. I put the fan on and he couldn't hear the thunder. Sometimes he's ok down there and other times not. Granted this was at 330 and my husband got up at 430 and I got up at 5.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Poor guy. I'm sorry for asking a question that's probably been asked a thousand times before. 

You're definitely the family he needs!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Chritty said:


> Poor guy. I'm sorry for asking a question that's probably been asked a thousand times before.
> 
> You're definitely the family he needs!


Last night was a good night. No thunder. Wonderful cuddles this morning from Charlie. He's a very smart boy.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I've been out of town and have checked in a couple times. Friday night Steve let Charlie sleep in the closet and he did ok (lots of thunder). Last night it just rained so Charlie did ok. I now have trazadone to give him if needed. Steve is holding off until I can be home to watch Charlie for side effects, but based on my vet's feedback and another thread I started, I think maybe I've been a little overly concerned about it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

I know how hard it must be for you to be out of town. Sure you are looking forward to being back!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen - I'm very excited to see my boys today. Had a great weekend visiting my family in Nebraska. Got to love on Elsa and Hoppy (my mom's dogs)


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke is curled up at my feet and Charlie by my side  I love my boys!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Duke is curled up at my feet and Charlie by my side  I love my boys!


Jenn: There are no riches in the world or anything else, that can equal that feeling!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie's latest adventure to the vet....she wasn't too worried after she saw what he ate...i'm sure he thought it was a chew toy, but he ate around 30 of the little knobs and cut up his gums some


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

This may be obvious to others, but I'm wondering what this object is that he ate the nubs from?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

It's a yoga prop that you stand on to relieve tension in your arches. I forgot to pick it back up.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn: So glad Charlie is o.k. I didn't know what the object was either.
Having dogs is like having perpetual two year olds!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie's trying to love me up after he tore up/dug up my new landscaping near the deck and then got stuck under the deck...


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

There is no way you can resist that loving look he's giving you. I know it can be very frustrating. My girls always manage to get into my husbands vegetable garden and eat all the tomatoes despite the fencing.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

He knows I'm a softy LOL


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I realized that it looks like I'm never watching Charlie; he eats stuff and gets run to the vet...he tears up my landscape and get's stuck under the deck and I have to find a way to get him out....believe it or not I do watch him as closely as I can. He had only been outside a couple of minutes tonight and I was trying to get Duke up to go outside as well. He's fast!!! I'm feeling like I'm a bad mama!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

4goldengirls said:


> This may be obvious to others, but I'm wondering what this object is that he ate the nubs from?


I thought it was a chocolate cake creation! :doh: haha



jennretz said:


> I realized that it looks like I'm never watching Charlie; he eats stuff and gets run to the vet...he tears up my landscape and get's stuck under the deck and I have to find a way to get him out....believe it or not I do watch him as closely as I can. He had only been outside a couple of minutes tonight and I was trying to get Duke up to go outside as well. He's fast!!! I'm feeling like I'm a bad mama!


No way are you a bad mama! Boys will be boys, and it seems, Charlies are all the same, lol. Even if there is nothing around that could cause havoc, they will find a way to get into something, ANYTHING!! Where there is a will there is a way.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Agreed - No way you're a bad mama. They get into mischief so quickly - I know how fast they can be.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

4goldengirls said:


> Agreed - No way you're a bad mama. They get into mischief so quickly - I know how fast they can be.


He's such a sweet sweet boy  We had some rain move in and out today and he actually did pretty well. We also had fireworks the past few nights; he did get anxious, but put himself in the basement and came back up when he felt safe. This morning I took him out on the front porch while it lightly rained. I gave him treats the whole time he was out there. He stayed for a couple of minutes. That is big progress for him.

I love this boy!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Charlie, you're doing amazingly well, little buddy. Happy to read about his progress.

Now, for more pictures


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

dborgers said:


> Charlie, you're doing amazingly well, little buddy. Happy to read about his progress.
> 
> Now, for more pictures



Will try to get some Danny. He's turned a little camera shy


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie being sweet


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Don't you love those long thin noses and dark coats? ^.^ reminds me so much of Red lol totally different than Rem!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

tine434 said:


> Don't you love those long thin noses and dark coats? ^.^ reminds me so much of Red lol totally different than Rem!


He actually gets quite a few compliments on our walk (more than duke). It's his dark red coat I think. I think they're both handsome, but Charlie gets more attention and Duke wants more attention LOL.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie and Duke*



jennretz said:


> He actually gets quite a few compliments on our walk (more than duke). It's his dark red coat I think. I think they're both handsome, but Charlie gets more attention and Duke wants more attention LOL.


Charlie and Duke are both beautiful. Charlie is making progress going out on deck while it's raining. When we walkk Tucker and Tonka, Tonka gets all of the compliments. I'm always thinking tthat if Tucker was a child, he would have an inferiority complex and be in therapy!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*So excited! Just got approved for rescue!*

It's 930 this Thursday night and Duke is giving me that " look" to turn out the light. Charlie is hiding in the closet because the Kane County Cougars are setting off fireworks. And I'm just lying here thinking. I've been home from work for only an hour and thinking hard about making a change to get a little more "life" in my life. Am grateful tomorrow is Friday so I can start to recharge my batteries and spend some time with my guys (including DH) 

Happy Thursday!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*So excited! Just got approved for rescue!*

I am officially a bad pet mama. At the ER AGAIN with Charlie. He ate pieces of plastic (very sharp) from one of my outside solar lights. I had left him outside for 2 minutes. I am so worried.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

jennretz said:


> I am officially a bad pet mama. At the ER AGAIN with Charlie. He ate pieces of plastic (very sharp) from one of my outside solar lights. I had left him outside for 2 minutes. I am so worried.











He ate the plastic piece of this.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Ok, we think we have accounted for every piece except 1 which the vet thinks might still be in my yard.









This is what the vet tech was able to piece together.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh no, the worry is just awful. You CANNOT blame yourself. Even when there's nothing around to chew, they will find something! Did they xray to see if there was any piece inside him? Although I guess a piece of that clear plastic would be difficult to spot.

I love that he now goes to the basement on his own when there's a storm! Great steps! Its amazing how slow the progress is, isn't it. We expected our Charlie to be fine within 2 weeks. 8 months on and there's still so much to go. But small steps for our Charlies, are giant leaps for the Mama's


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

They did not xray because I got him there right away. It didn't have time to move past his stomach.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

DJdogman said:


> Oh no, the worry is just awful. You CANNOT blame yourself. Even when there's nothing around to chew, they will find something! Did they xray to see if there was any piece inside him? Although I guess a piece of that clear plastic would be difficult to spot.
> 
> I love that he now goes to the basement on his own when there's a storm! Great steps! Its amazing how slow the progress is, isn't it. We expected our Charlie to be fine within 2 weeks. 8 months on and there's still so much to go. But small steps for our Charlies, are giant leaps for the Mama's


PS - I think our Charlie's are walking the same path! Patience is key and taking pride in the small progress and not expecting big things are key. My Charlie has such a playful side that really comes out when he feels comfortable (at home and daycare). Everywhere else he's more cautious, checking things out.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

ugh.... hope he's doing better. Hopefully it is in your yard. 

My young girl Chloe managed to break into several pieces a white sterile bone and swallow all the pieces. Of course it happened after hours. Called our vet (my boss) and she had me induce vomiting. No bones. Induced vomiting again, no bones. Off to ER and as the vet on call was explaining what could happen, she managed to vomit. I started going thru the vomit with my bare hands. There were lots of pieces of bone. Vet was amazed that I was sifting thru her vomit sans rubber gloves. After putting the pieces together we figured we had them all and the ER vet felt she wasn't in danger and to take her to our regular vet in the morning to have x-rays done. So the following morning we did x-rays and found nothing on the images. She was fine, whew. All bones were tossed upon our arrival home.

It's scary when you think they may have ingested something that could harm them and what the consequences will be. Just be sure to carefully scour your yard and hopefully you'll find the pieces and then breathe a huge sigh of relief.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

4goldengirls said:


> ugh.... hope he's doing better. Hopefully it is in your yard.
> 
> My young girl Chloe managed to break into several pieces a white sterile bone and swallow all the pieces. Of course it happened after hours. Called our vet (my boss) and she had me induce vomiting. No bones. Induced vomiting again, no bones. Off to ER and as the vet on call was explaining what could happen, she managed to vomit. I started going thru the vomit with my bare hands. There were lots of pieces of bone. Vet was amazed that I was sifting thru her vomit sans rubber gloves. After putting the pieces together we figured we had them all and the ER vet felt she wasn't in danger and to take her to our regular vet in the morning to have x-rays done. So the following morning we did x-rays and found nothing on the images. She was fine, whew. All bones were tossed upon our arrival home.
> 
> It's scary when you think they may have ingested something that could harm them and what the consequences will be. Just be sure to carefully scour your yard and hopefully you'll find the pieces and then breathe a huge sigh of relief.


I did FIND it!!!! YEAH! It was actually on my island; I had missed putting it in the bag and as it was clear, didn't immediately see it. I am so relieved. Charlie is doing so much better tonight. We had a nice day together (I ended up working from home to keep an eye on him). I think I would have done the same as you looking through the vomit. I am carefully looking at his poo in the event there are some small pieces and making sure I'm picking it up as soon as he goes. Both my guys eat poo. :yuck:


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh that is great news. Glad you found the missing piece.

The things we do for our dogs. If you could have seen the emergency vet's facial expression as I was going thru the vomit - it was priceless.

Good luck with the poop search.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn: You couldn't be a better Mom. Dogs will be dogs. They are perpetual two year olds and will put anything in their mouths! As my Mom used to say, "you can't turn him into a hot house flower!" Charlie and Duke have come so far because of you and I, too, think it's great how Charlie will go down to the basement on his own!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke and Charlie have had a good day. 3 1/2 mile walk and then some daycare while Steve and I ran errands. Now they're taking a nap and just relaxing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duke and Charlie*



jennretz said:


> Duke and Charlie have had a good day. 3 1/2 mile walk and then some daycare while Steve and I ran errands. Now they're taking a nap and just relaxing


I would say that Duke and Charlie have it made in the shade!!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Aw delighted you found the missing piece and could relax! 

Yep I've also sifted through poop and pulled items out that were stuck, long bits of material Derek had eaten off our couch for instance, and would imagine I'd do that same with vomit if need be!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*So excited! Just got approved for rescue!*

Tonight Charlie snuggled up to my husband for some ear rubs and pets. He usually does that to me. Steve said he was after something. And I said he just wanted love. After a few minutes Steve got up to get some water and Charlie promptly stole his chair! LOL


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Hahaha. He was right!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn: That Charlie is a manipulator!! I'm sure he loves your hubby, too!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

It was pretty funny to see how he cozied up to Steve. All with the goal of getting the chair of the "man of the house!" LOL


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie is sinking into sofa to stay safe during storms....you can only see him because of his thunder-shirt


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Aw. We have a couple storm sensitive dogs too. Something that helped in addition to Thundershirts are cotton balls. I put them in their ears when we're going to get a doozy. Works pretty well. I'm so happy Charlie has you to keep him safe and loved


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

dborgers said:


> Aw. We have a couple storm sensitive dogs too. Something that helped in addition to Thundershirts are cotton balls. I put them in their ears when we're going to get a doozy. Works pretty well. I'm so happy Charlie has you to keep him safe and loved


Charlie did surprisingly better than expected given the circumstances. Usually he'll try to hide behind something. I really think leaving the thundershirt on helped more than usual. Cotton balls are a great idea!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie had some xrays taken to make sure that we're not dealing with an esophagus problem and vet is convinced his issues are related to acid reflux combined with anxiety. That being said, his xray showed a large heart outside normal range. Does anybody have any recommendations on where to start researching this? When I attempted a search on large heart on the forum, I received a lot of results about "heart dogs"...I need to know if this is something to really get out in front of or just watch as my vet suggested.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

A rare picture of Charlie


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great picture of Charlie, he's a beautiful boy.

Glad to hear he's alright after eating the light globe.

He's definitely a smart boy stealing your husband's chair, that was funny. 

I'm sorry to hear about Charlie's heart, there have been a few members who have or had dogs with heart problems but I'm not sure if it was an enlarged heart. 

What was your Vet's recommendations? Did he/she recommend seeing a specialist?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great picture of Charlie, he's a beautiful boy.
> 
> Glad to hear he's alright after eating the light globe.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sandy! Charlie is VERY smart and VERY sensitive. I'm not sure if the heart thing is a big deal or not as he was just right over the top of the range. The vet did not seem overly concerned, but as you've probably figured out by now I'm a worrier! I'm trying to find a cardiologist in Chicago area near me. I think I've found one at the VCA Aurora. It's where I'm taking Duke to get his skin allergy testing done in a few weeks. They have specialists at the VCA's and some of the best equipment. 

I've also gotten the name of a veterinary behaviorist who I'm going to reach out to for advice/treatment plan to help with Charlie's anxiety. For now, my primary vet has prescribed Alprazolam for him. He had a bad reaction to the Trazadone (pacing/panting/insomnia). The Alprazolam seems to be helping some, but last night with the storms coming through and Steve and I were out, it was rough for Charlie. He ate the top off my toilet bowl cleaner brush and part of a towel. I think he mostly just chewed them up and didn't actually ingest them. I think I found most of the main pieces. I couldn't get him to eat pumpkin so I gave him peanut butter to coat his digestive system in case there were any pieces inside him. I should have had the dog walker put them back in their kennels when she was over checking on them. We've been giving them a little more freedom in the house, but apparently that was too much freedom.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie with his new birthday raccoon! I gave it to him 2 weeks early ?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

That racoon is just adorable, just like Charlie!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> That racoon is just adorable, just like Charlie!!



You should see him run around with it in his mouth. ? he's so playful almost prancing...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

jennretz said:


> You should see him run around with it in his mouth. ? he's so playful almost prancing...



These moments are so special and priceless, don't you just love seeing them so happy with a special toy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn: You are the best mom. I'm sure your vet is right about the heart issue. Don't think they would say not to worry, if they thought it was something.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Picture from Steve of Charlie out in the rain!!! Do you know how amazing it is that he went out in the rain for 5min???


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Another photo of Charlie with Duke at daycare....he's not thrilled but I still love this picture


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/jennifer.nowachek/videos/10205736388003083/

Charlie and Duke having a Sunday morning wrestling match!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/Training.Tails.with.Terri/posts/932675943421942

There is so much that makes sense about fear response in animals in the attached link


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So today is the day the rescue put down for Charlie's b-day. Happy 3rd birthday to the sweetest most gentle boy ever ❤


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

jennretz said:


> So today is the day the rescue put down for Charlie's b-day. Happy 3rd birthday to the sweetest most gentle boy ever ❤



Happy birthday Charlie!!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHARLIE!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

We celebrated last Sunday with ice-cream and a toy before we left. Can't wait to see both my boys tomorrow!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

dborgers said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHARLIE!!
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mmke73EQZ08​



Danny - thank you for the awesome card ?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*



jennretz said:


> Danny - thank you for the awesome card ?


Hope you had a beautiful birthday, Charlie!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Can't wait to see my boys today!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm home and snuggled up with Charlie. After an initial cold shoulder he's been pretty much glued to my side. Duke has 2 new hot spots that required some attention as soon as we got back so at 5:00 today, we were at the vet picking up antibiotics and having those spots cleaned and shaved. I don't think he's feeling very well. He's just laying around curled up tight. :-(


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie managed through the fireworks last night fairly well! We had thundershirt on, anti-anxiety given well before fireworks started and put cotton ball in his ears. I gave him the option of going to the basement, but he actually stayed upstairs with us and cuddled with his toy raccoon. He did minimal pacing and panting. That is way better than I was expecting. We planned our vacation around being here with him so he wouldn't be boarded while all the fireworks were happening.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Glad it all went well. I was thinking of all the dogs afraid of fireworks in the States today. We have ours in France on 14 July. Luckily mine love fireworks and thunderstorms and just want to sit outside and watch.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

One night down and one more to go!! Last night was the dress rehearsal for tonight


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie did way better than expected! He found his safe spot and cuddled with his raccoon. No pacing or panting. Had a good treat is his kong and thundershirt. I had given him his anti-anxiety a couple hours before everything started.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Really great to hear Charlie did so well over the last few days. 

My Remy is also afraid of fireworks, he did better than I expected this year. 
I am hoping last night was the last of it, there may be a few going off today still.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Charlie managed through the fireworks last night fairly well! We had thundershirt on, anti-anxiety given well before fireworks started and put cotton ball in his ears. I gave him the option of going to the basement, but he actually stayed upstairs with us and cuddled with his toy raccoon. He did minimal pacing and panting. That is way better than I was expecting. We planned our vacation around being here with him so he wouldn't be boarded while all the fireworks were happening.


Jenn: That is wonderful news!!! We have a lady in Hinsdale, IL, that watches dogs in her home while you're on vacation. She watched Tucker and Tonka while we were in New Jersey.!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Sounds like your plans worked out. Happy to hear it  And glad your dad is doing better


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Really great to hear Charlie did so well over the last few days.
> 
> My Remy is also afraid of fireworks, he did better than I expected this year.
> I am hoping last night was the last of it, there may be a few going off today still.





Was there anything special that helps Remy?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Private message Carolina Mom and I know she will answer.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

With the constant storms and fireworks this summer I reached out to the trainer who used to work with the rescue I got Charlie from. He has been so shut down most nights and has only started eating for me which worries me. I have to sit with him at night while he eats; mornings are usually ok as long as it's not raining. The trainer gave me the name of a vet behaviorist (by the way, the only remaining vet behaviorist in Chicagoland area and soon to retire). He is willing to consult with my vet to put a plan in place for Charlie. My goal is to help Charlie to get to a place where he isn't scared/stressed all the time. If he can't get there, we'll do the best we can and manage around what he can do. He's never been aggressive, just shuts downs, paces, and drools when he's really stressed plus he won't eat. My vet is willing to do this. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I feel your pain. Been there. Andy used to jump on top of my head in bed, shake, and drool during storms. We bought a ThunderShirt. That helped a teeny bit. The cotton balls in his ears seemed to help by cutting down the decibel level. Even with all that I'd have to take him and his little sister - who learned to be storm sensitive from Andy - down to the man cave in the basement and turn the TV up loud.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

dborgers said:


> I feel your pain. Been there. Andy used to jump on top of my head in bed, shake, and drool during storms. We bought a ThunderShirt. That helped a teeny bit. The cotton balls in his ears seemed to help by cutting down the decibel level. Even with all that I'd have to take him and his little sister - who learned to be storm sensitive from Andy - down to the man cave in the basement and turn the TV up loud.



I wonder if Andy ever realized how well known he was globally  you mention his name and I just feel like I knew him through your stories


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn: Our Smooch used to go in bathroom and lay up against the vanity and just vibrate! Our Snobear would lay on top of Ken's head and drool. Snobear also tried to climb on the back of the couch, like a cat. 

Our vet wouldn't give them tranquilizers. We tried various things, but nothing worked.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

jennretz said:


> With the constant storms and fireworks this summer I reached out to the trainer who used to work with the rescue I got Charlie from. He has been so shut down most nights and has only started eating for me which worries me. I have to sit with him at night while he eats; mornings are usually ok as long as it's not raining. The trainer gave me the name of a vet behaviorist (by the way, the only remaining vet behaviorist in Chicagoland area and soon to retire). He is willing to consult with my vet to put a plan in place for Charlie. My goal is to help Charlie to get to a place where he isn't scared/stressed all the time. If he can't get there, we'll do the best we can and manage around what he can do. He's never been aggressive, just shuts downs, paces, and drools when he's really stressed plus he won't eat. My vet is willing to do this. I'll keep you posted!


Oh poor Charlie, I thought he was dealing with it better but it sounds like he's not. Imagine what his life was like before you adopted him and he didn't have somebody he cared and helped him so much. He is in the best hands with you, you really are putting everything you can into him.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

DJdogman said:


> Oh poor Charlie, I thought he was dealing with it better but it sounds like he's not. Imagine what his life was like before you adopted him and he didn't have somebody he cared and helped him so much. He is in the best hands with you, you really are putting everything you can into him.




There are days he does really well and others he struggles. I just want him to feel as safe as he can for more days than not...he's having a terrific morning (very playful) and naughty!!! But I love it when he's naughty because he's just being a dog then!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie's latest thing is to kick his bed out and lie behind it


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

Charlie is so adorable. He sure has the best Mom and Dad and brother!
Perhaps he will always be afraid to an extent. Think how much better his life is since he has you as a family!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie had his meeting with the internist today. His heart is enlarged (11 VHS score), but is functioning normally. His blood pressure is good and all things appear healthy at this point. So we watch it and he will get an ultrasound every year to check his heart.

While it was hard for him to go to the vet, he did ok with the technician. She laid down on the floor with him to get his blood pressure and he was ok sticking with her vs trying to hide behind my legs. Anybody else, he tried to hide. I wonder why she was ok for him, but everybody else wasn't. They were all very nice to him, but something about her worked for him. He's a complicated guy!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Wouldn't you just love to know what's going through his mind and what made him like this in the first place. He is so so lucky to have you.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I made a mistake last night (and knew better)! We decided to take the dogs to the Kane County Cougars "dogs in the park night". Why I thought it was a good idea for Charlie, I don't know! Mad at myself. So, of course he panicked and panted and strained to run back to the car and was an absolute mess. The only smart thing I did was take him home as soon as I could. He was fine when I got home and just wanted to cuddle up. I felt like he was looking at me like "why did you make me do that? Don't you know that I can't handle stuff like that???" I'm being somewhat dramatic, but I do feel bad for putting him in a situation that I knew better. I let the idea of what a good time was get in the way of what he can handle.

Duke had a great time of course! But he was naughty!!! He discovered Charlie's treats in my purse and promptly ate every last one of them. Now he'll be all itchy and scratchy. He begged for pets and belly rubs and was playful with the golden sitting close to us.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> I made a mistake last night (and knew better)! We decided to take the dogs to the Kane County Cougars "dogs in the park night". Why I thought it was a good idea for Charlie, I don't know! Mad at myself. So, of course he panicked and panted and strained to run back to the car and was an absolute mess. The only smart thing I did was take him home as soon as I could. He was fine when I got home and just wanted to cuddle up. I felt like he was looking at me like "why did you make me do that? Don't you know that I can't handle stuff like that???" I'm being somewhat dramatic, but I do feel bad for putting him in a situation that I knew better. I let the idea of what a good time was get in the way of what he can handle.
> 
> Duke had a great time of course! But he was naughty!!! He discovered Charlie's treats in my purse and promptly ate every last one of them. Now he'll be all itchy and scratchy. He begged for pets and belly rubs and was playful with the golden sitting close to us.


Jenn: Don't beat yourself up! That's how we learn. Next time, you will take Duke and not Charlie. Each dog has his own personatily, likes, dislikes and fears. My Tucker is a little more apprehensive and afraid and Tonka isn't afraid of anything.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/jennifer.nowachek/videos/10205923014308624/

Just another Friday night


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I had a very good weekend with the boys. Today is Duke's 3rd anniversary of his gotcha day so we celebrated with DQ icecream. Charlie is addicted and was actually jumping in the air (off all 4 legs) because I wasn't giving it to him fast enough. I need to get a video of this because he is so excited and happy and just enjoying life. 

Charlie was an early morning riser this weekend (around 630) which is sleeping in for him. But I was up late both Friday and Saturday nights. He was very snuggly and full of kisses, but his goal was to get me up! It was fine. We were able to get some walks in before it got too hot.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Happy Gotcha Day anniversary to you and Duke! 

Nothing gets tails wagging in the summertime like ice cream


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duke*



jennretz said:


> I had a very good weekend with the boys. Today is Duke's 3rd anniversary of his gotcha day so we celebrated with DQ icecream. Charlie is addicted and was actually jumping in the air (off all 4 legs) because I wasn't giving it to him fast enough. I need to get a video of this because he is so excited and happy and just enjoying life.
> 
> Charlie was an early morning riser this weekend (around 630) which is sleeping in for him. But I was up late both Friday and Saturday nights. He was very snuggly and full of kisses, but his goal was to get me up! It was fine. We were able to get some walks in before it got too hot.


Happy Gotcha Day!!


----------



## LolaSkate (Dec 19, 2011)

I posted some photos and an update on our rescue - and how they are getting along. It's funny how much they do things together but most funny how every time one has a big stick, the other must hold the other half. They're like twins...both grabbing shoes together too. Here you go. Kristen's Monster Olive


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kristen*

Great pictures of your two! They are just adorable together. Look like they've always been together. Which dog is the rescue?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

For the first time ever, I had 2 scared dogs tonight! Bad thunderstorms (lots of thunderstorm/tornado warnings in surrounding areas)....Charlie's in the basement with his thundershirt on in his kennel. Duke started panting, lip licking and BIG Yawns....he cuddled up right next to me until the storms moved through. I hope Duke is not absorbing Charlie's anxiety and that this is more related to how quick and loud the storms were....2 anxious dogs would be a challenge


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Poor puppies 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> For the first time ever, I had 2 scared dogs tonight! Bad thunderstorms (lots of thunderstorm/tornado warnings in surrounding areas)....Charlie's in the basement with his thundershirt on in his kennel. Duke started panting, lip licking and BIG Yawns....he cuddled up right next to me until the storms moved through. I hope Duke is not absorbing Charlie's anxiety and that this is more related to how quick and loud the storms were....2 anxious dogs would be a challenge


Jenn: I think it was just that the weather was particularly bad. You've really done everything you can. Thank God we don't get them too often. Our Gizmo, Munchkin, Smooch and Snobear used to be terrified, also.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lola*

Lola: A huge congratulations on adopting Bailey. She and Lola look like they've been together forever!!
Kristen's Monster Olive


----------



## Tigger's Dad (May 10, 2015)

Congrats! Congrats!! CONGRATS!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

A very belated Happy 3rd Gotcha Day to you and Duke.
I didn't realize how long it's been since I've gotten back into your thread-so sorry. 

Would love to see a video of Duke doing his vertical leap for the Ice cream, he could be a 5 star recruit for a college bball team....... 

Hope the storms passed quickly last night and they were able to relax. 

Enjoyed the video of the boys after their wrestling match, handsome boys you've got there.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

LolaSkate said:


> I posted some photos and an update on our rescue - and how they are getting along. It's funny how much they do things together but most funny how every time one has a big stick, the other must hold the other half. They're like twins...both grabbing shoes together too. Here you go. Kristen's Monster Olive



I loved the picture on the small dog bed


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

jennretz said:


> I made a mistake last night (and knew better)! We decided to take the dogs to the Kane County Cougars "dogs in the park night". Why I thought it was a good idea for Charlie, I don't know! Mad at myself. So, of course he panicked and panted and strained to run back to the car and was an absolute mess. The only smart thing I did was take him home as soon as I could. He was fine when I got home and just wanted to cuddle up. I felt like he was looking at me like "why did you make me do that? Don't you know that I can't handle stuff like that???" I'm being somewhat dramatic, but I do feel bad for putting him in a situation that I knew better. I let the idea of what a good time was get in the way of what he can handle.


Oh poor Charlie, but at least now you know. I think its good to test it out every now and then, otherwise we could hide them away forever never knowing if they were getting better or not. I am contemplating bring my Charlie to a fun pet show with his brother next weekend. I'm going to try and get there early and have the car nearby in case I need to leave quickly. Apparently though it takes 3 days for the stress levels to go back to normal after a stressful episode, so won't plan anything for the few days after that!




jennretz said:


> For the first time ever, I had 2 scared dogs tonight! Bad thunderstorms (lots of thunderstorm/tornado warnings in surrounding areas)....Charlie's in the basement with his thundershirt on in his kennel. Duke started panting, lip licking and BIG Yawns....he cuddled up right next to me until the storms moved through. I hope Duke is not absorbing Charlie's anxiety and that this is more related to how quick and loud the storms were....2 anxious dogs would be a challenge


Oh that that must have been tough, but yes hopefully it was just due to the extra bad weather and won't be a regular thing! I wonder are you becoming anxious because of Charlie when that weather hits, and Duke is feeling it off you!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

DJdogman said:


> Oh that that must have been tough, but yes hopefully it was just due to the extra bad weather and won't be a regular thing! I wonder are you becoming anxious because of Charlie when that weather hits, and Duke is feeling it off you!


That's a very valid question! I don't really know. Hope not, or I need to start taking some of the stuff I got for Charlie and haven't started him on yet!!! LOL.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

jennretz said:


> That's a very valid question! I don't really know. Hope not, or I need to start taking some of the stuff I got for Charlie and haven't started him on yet!!! LOL.


Haha! Doggy pills all round! 
I only say it because our Charlie is more anxious when walking with me, than walking with my boyfriend, as I still get anxious because of past experiences with Charlie. Yes definitely doggy pills all round :doh:


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*So excited! Just got approved for rescue!*

For those neighbors who did not know I have a dog named Charlie they do now!!!! I am sure that every single one of them heard me screaming, "CHARLIE GALLANT YOU STOP DIGGING THAT RIGHT NOW OR ELSE!!!!" He didn't stop for a couple more digs but he was giving me sheepish looks for the last couple of digs...I don't know whether to laugh or cry. He's definitely feeling more comfortable, but that landscaping he's destroying was very expensive.....grrrr


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie with his stuffed raccoon!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

I just love the picture of Charlie with his stuffed racoon. What a beautiful life you have given Charlie and to think he was a stray on the streets of Puerto Rico!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

He's being so cute this weekend..,
Another (rare) photo op....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> He's being so cute this weekend..,
> Another (rare) photo op....
> View attachment 565114


Jenn: I just love the photo! Love any photos of dogs on stairs!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*So excited! Just got approved for rescue!*

Over the last couple of weeks Charlie is becoming more outgoing and playful. I love to see this side of him, but he's also started playing really rough with Duke and Duke doesn't seem to always want to play. Charlie will run full speed into Duke while Duke is scratching himself or licking himself. Duke hasnt even been looking at Charlie. I've been intervening, but how do I let Charlie know it's ok to initiate play, but not so rough and no humping without setting him back from a confidence perspective? I'm also worried that Duke is going to get hurt. It's that rough and I'm used to them doing some intense wrestling matches. The difference is I think Charlie is bullying Duke now :-(


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Charlie sounds a bit like Joseph, - 'You are going to play with me whether you want to or not.' 
When does the 'bullying' happen? After they have been playing for a bit and Duke is wanting a break? or is that how Charlie is trying to initiate a round of play? 
Just out of curiosity, how are you 'intervening'?


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

jennretz said:


> Over the last couple of weeks Charlie is becoming more outgoing and playful. I love to see this side of him, but he's also started playing really rough with Duke and Duke doesn't seem to always want to play. Charlie will run full speed into Duke while Duke is scratching himself or licking himself. Duke hasnt even been looking at Charlie. I've been intervening, but how do I let Charlie know it's ok to initiate play, but not so rough and no humping without setting him back from a confidence perspective? I'm also worried that Duke is going to get hurt. It's that rough and I'm used to them doing some intense wrestling matches. The difference is I think Charlie is bullying Duke now :-(


That's really great that Charlie is trying to play, its those small changes that help you to keep faith in them  I think they will sort it out themselves. Is Duke very submissive? If not, I think Duke will put Charlie in his place when he needs to, and that's how Charlie will learn. Goldens do tolerate so much, but they are also able to stand their ground when it gets too much. With my boys, Charlie never knew how to play and would just lay there getting dragged around by the collar and having toys shoved in his face by Derek. He eventually learned how to play, but he has also learned how to tell Derek when he doesn't want to play, as he still gets tired much quicker. They make such great use of their body language. My Charlie is still clumsy and impolite, but he copies "Mr Polite" Derek more and more all the time so the learning is still continuing.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn: My neighbor as a four year old Golden named Olivia and an 8 year old Golden named Wrigley, and Olivia does the same thing to Wrigley. There haven't been any injuries. 

Do you think maybe Charlie does this at daycare? It is great that he has learned to play.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*So excited! Just got approved for rescue!*

Charlie is trying to initiate play; oftentimes when Duke has just come outside. I'll clap loudly and say both their names loudly. Then I try to get them to look at me by using that command or sit or settle; whatever seems to get their attention. Duke is usually on his back at this point as he does tend to be more submissive. I give a treat when they have both settled. 

Daycare calls dogs off when they get too adrenalized and my understanding is Charlie is more quiet there which makes sense. Home is where he feels the most comfortable.

ETA - sometimes it happens when they've been playing and Duke wants a break as well.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I agree with DJdogman, the best teacher of appropriate dog behavior is another well socialized dog. Sometimes, as tough as it seems, we need to take a step back and let them learn for themselves.
When Joseph arrived he had no clue how to play, he was very rough, very physical, he would run smack into my Charlie and bowl him over, he would hump, and paw, paw and body check Milo, my golden. It was only when Milo, decided enough was enough and 'went off' (growled, snarled, chased him down, pinned him and told him off in 'spades') on Joseph, that Joseph clued in and learned to adjust his play style with Milo. It lasted only a few seconds, sounded horrible, but there were no injuries and Joseph learned to have a little more 'respect' for Milo.
However, Charlie is intimidated by how Joseph plays, and Joseph does try to 'bully' (persists in trying to get Charlie to play his way) into playing with him. I will interrupt by stepping between them, redirecting Joseph, getting the sit, to help him calm down, (reward him for it) and then release. Charlie prefers to play non-contact game of chase, though Joseph is intimidated by being chased (go figure!) so they rarely play. If/when Joseph tries to initiate play, pawing, hip checks etc. Charlie will move away, offer calming signals, (sit, and turn his head away) and simply refuse to play. It did take Joseph some time to understand, along with some intervening on my part, what Charlie was telling him, but he has learned.

By all means we should supervise their playtimes, but we also need to have a little faith in our dogs, they are the 'experts' at being dogs.

On a side note: You mentioned that Charlie is more 'quiet' at daycare, and that you are dealing with ongoing anxiety in Charlie at home and out on walks. 'Quiet' is often a result of being uncomfortable, or intimidated, in an environment. I would suggest, that if you have the opportunity, consider going and observing Charlie when he is there. Or view a video of what goes on, if there is one.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Daycare doesn't provide webcam, but they do post pictures and when they get a picture of him he's usually with Duke. Charlie is camara shy. When I have asked how Charlie does there and who he plays with, I am told he sticks with the other goldens. He plays a lot with Duke and a couple of other goldens who are roughly the same age. He stays away from the other breeds. When he's had enough they say he goes to a corner and lays down until he's ready. They do say that Duke checks on him, but Duke tends to be more social and plays a lot with another lab that's there. I watch Charlie's body language when I drop him off and while he doesn't like the lobby (pulling to get to the door that goes to the daycare area), his tail wags the whole way back to the play area once he's through that door (I can watch through the window). He doesn't seem like he doesn't want to go back there. And his tail wags with the help there. He clearly likes them. He has this little thing he does where he jumps up and stretches against you when he feels comfortable with you. He only does that with a few of us and he does that with 2 of the girls there.

It sounds like I need to let Duke handle this. He has growled once at Charlie (Charlie was going after Duke's deer antler) and Charlie backed off. It's the only time I've ever heard Duke give a warning to Charlie. As I mentioned in my note to you, Duke has been recovering from an ear infection since early July. He's also having some allergy issues right now and overall I think he's just not himself (as energetic) and Charlie isn't picking up on those cues.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Jenn: Yes, I would let Duke handle it. Tucker and Tonka growl at one another sometimes.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Our youngest (Chloe) is 2 yrs old and the most revved up-energetic dog I've ever owned. She can start out playing not so rough but it doesn't take much for her to get wound up. She came to us at 6 months of age and I would usually step in early on to be sure she wouldn't get hurt. However the roles have been reversed and she's the one that goes over the top. My worries have shifted to my 12 yr old girl obviously due to her age, and the 8 yr old girl who's always been a calm lap dog. They will play tug, run and wrestle all having a great time. There are rare occasions when I'll step in to separate them, but they can usually hash it out themselves. If the 8 yr old has had enough she'll just go lay in her crate and the young one gets the signal that it is enough. The 12 yr old amazes me with the playing antics she'll take from the 2 yr old but has no issues growling, snarking and putting her in place when it gets too rough or she's had enough. Its never gotten violent - Mandy can sound like Cujo to get her point across. That's all it takes for the young one to back off and settle down. Duke will let Charlie know when he's crossed the line.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie and Duke*

Just stopped by to say hi to Charlie and Duke!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke and Charlie have had a very busy week with daycare, playing, etc.  Thanks for checking on them Karen.

Duke's allergies were getting really bad (vet thinks it could be combination of allergy drops plus ragweed pollen has been off the charts). Both he and Charlie got groomed on Monday with the medicated shampoo for allergies; mostly because of Duke's itching and he was scratching/licking one of his legs raw, but Charlie was scratching more than usual as well. That helped a lot. I also put Duke back on Apoquel for the short term to get him through the rest of this allergy season. That is not a drug I want to keep him on long-term if we can avoid it.

Charlie started the Clomicalm on Saturday in the pill form. So far he seems to be doing ok on it, although he has been sleepy at night (either from the med or a full day at daycare or combo of the two). My understanding is it can take a minimum of a couple of weeks to start having an effect. I'll evaluate at the end of the month to see if this is helping him. If not, we'll just go back to the composure (anxitane). I'll get to spend some more time with them this weekend to see how they're doing.

No major wrestling matches, humping or aggressive playing so far this week


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duke and Charlie*



jennretz said:


> Duke and Charlie have had a very busy week with daycare, playing, etc.  Thanks for checking on them Karen.
> 
> Duke's allergies were getting really bad (vet thinks it could be combination of allergy drops plus ragweed pollen has been off the charts). Both he and Charlie got groomed on Monday with the medicated shampoo for allergies; mostly because of Duke's itching and he was scratching/licking one of his legs raw, but Charlie was scratching more than usual as well. That helped a lot. I also put Duke back on Apoquel for the short term to get him through the rest of this allergy season. That is not a drug I want to keep him on long-term if we can avoid it.
> 
> ...


Glad all is peaceful. Our dogs, Tucker and Tonka, get groomed this Saturday.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*So excited! Just got approved for rescue!*

So yesterday one of the gals at daycare said she had a sensitive subject to discuss. I, of course, assumed it was about Charlie. But it was about Duke's weight. I know this is Charlie's thread, but I feel comfortable with the participants on this thread. Duke has been gaining weight even though we've been attempting to cut back calories. My husband was feeding him too much at night but he said he's cut back. The vet said we may need to test his thyroid after he gets a little bit of time off the antibiotics if he doesn't start to lose weight on a restricted calorie diet. Duke is medium build but weighs 78 lbs. He needs to be closer to 65 lbs. I'm hoping that now my husband realizes how serious this is getting he'll be more diligent in his measuring. He has a tendency to give in to Duke's begging...and Duke acts like he's starving all of the time.

I try to be a good pet parent so I feel embarrassed to have had both the vet and daycare have serious talks with me about Duke's weight in the last month. In turn, I've had to get a little tougher on my husband about what he can and can't do and watch how many treats (pieces of kibble) I give him to motivate him to do things. Any ideas on how to keep a food motivated dog motivated without treats?


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Happy to know I am not alone with the hubby overfeeding the dogs, not only what goes in the bowl, but other stuff that is not on the 'good for your dog' list. What I did was get a set of measuring cups to use for the dog food, I am also the one who feeds the dogs in the morning so the dogs who needed to lose weight, were cut back by a 1/4 of a cup, lest hubby be too generous when he feeds in the evening - he gets home first. If I happen to be home, I will scoop a handful of kibble from their bowl and use it for treats. I also have become much 'stingier' with the treats, (and try to use most often the lowest calorie ones, like Zukes or cheerios) substituting with more verbal praise and physical attention, and 'life rewards' can be used as well, (fetch a ball, do a trick, play with a favorite toy, go for/continue a walk) and asking them to offer more behaviors to earn one or two treats. I mix it up, they stay 'motivated' - in the 'game' because they are never sure what the next reward will be.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charliethree*



Charliethree said:


> Happy to know I am not alone with the hubby overfeeding the dogs, not only what goes in the bowl, but other stuff that is not on the 'good for your dog' list. What I did was get a set of measuring cups to use for the dog food, I am also the one who feeds the dogs in the morning so the dogs who needed to lose weight, were cut back by a 1/4 of a cup, lest hubby be too generous when he feeds in the evening - he gets home first. If I happen to be home, I will scoop a handful of kibble from their bowl and use it for treats. I also have become much 'stingier' with the treats, (and try to use most often the lowest calorie ones, like Zukes or cheerios) substituting with more verbal praise and physical attention, and 'life rewards' can be used as well, (fetch a ball, do a trick, play with a favorite toy, go for/continue a walk) and asking them to offer more behaviors to earn one or two treats. I mix it up, they stay 'motivated' - in the 'game' because they are never sure what the next reward will be.


We were told about 18 months ago that Tucker and Tonka needed to lose weight, so I cut down their food to 2 1/2 cups each per day and Ken's been walking them about 4 miles a day. They both lost alot and vet is very plesed.
I also use a measuring cup. I take it that Cheerios and Zukes have no sugar in them.

*I love the saying, "Until there are none, rescue one."*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> So yesterday one of the gals at daycare said she had a sensitive subject to discuss. I, of course, assumed it was about Charlie. But it was about Duke's weight. I know this is Charlie's thread, but I feel comfortable with the participants on this thread. Duke has been gaining weight even though we've been attempting to cut back calories. My husband was feeding him too much at night but he said he's cut back. The vet said we may need to test his thyroid after he gets a little bit of time off the antibiotics if he doesn't start to lose weight on a restricted calorie diet. Duke is medium build but weighs 78 lbs. He needs to be closer to 65 lbs. I'm hoping that now my husband realizes how serious this is getting he'll be more diligent in his measuring. He has a tendency to give in to Duke's begging...and Duke acts like he's starving all of the time.
> 
> I try to be a good pet parent so I feel embarrassed to have had both the vet and daycare have serious talks with me about Duke's weight in the last month. In turn, I've had to get a little tougher on my husband about what he can and can't do and watch how many treats (pieces of kibble) I give him to motivate him to do things. Any ideas on how to keep a food motivated dog motivated without treats?


Jenn: There is nothing to be embarrassed about-our vet told us both Tucker and Tonka needed to lose weight, and in our opinion they didn't look overweight at all. First thing, I'm sure you'll have Duke's thyroid checked. I think I remember you saying Duke has to be on a special food, so it's probably not possible to switch that. We put our Tucker and Tonka on Purino Pro Plan Savor Weight Management food and I give them each 2 1/2 cups per day (measured) and Ken's been walking them. I think any amount they walk will help, or another form of exercise, like playing in yard.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Deleted message.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> We were told about 18 months ago that Tucker and Tonka needed to lose weight, so I cut down their food to 2 1/2 cups each per day and Ken's been walking them about 4 miles a day. They both lost alot and vet is very plesed.
> I also use a measuring cup. I take it that Cheerios and Zukes have no sugar in them.
> 
> *I love the saying, "Until there are none, rescue one."*


I use plain cheerios, mixed in with the Zukes, which I break in half, so each 'treat' is about 1 calorie. 
I have found that figuring out what they like to 'play' at is rewarding and motivating for them, Milo likes to fetch a stuffed toy, Charlie is flirt pole crazy, and loves agility,(I just have basic equipment) and Kaya loves the backyard agility, so I can use those activities not only for exercise but it are 'self rewarding' for them.

I agree, Jenn, there is no need to be embarrassed, you are working to resolve the issue, not ignoring it, so... Good on you!! Two of mine are overweight, it happens so gradually over time, life gets busy and it is easy to miss it, it happens to most of us at one time or other. What matters is 'now we know' so we do something about it.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks guys. Duke is on a special diet. He's at daycare 12 hours a day during the week and gets a lot of activity. On the weekends he gets a daily walk between 2-4 miles each day. I started cutting his food by 1/2 cup per day about 3 weeks ago, but then found out Steve wasn't cutting at night (so really only about 1/4 cup per day). Steve says he's now cutting as well. I'm going to weigh him this weekend to see if we've made any progress.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Duke, I sometimes have the same problem with clothes shrinking in the dryer. I have to go walk too ... just to give the dryer time to fix itself so my clothes don't feel so tight


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

*So excited! Just got approved for rescue!*

Too funny, Danny!?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

dborgers said:


> Duke, I sometimes have the same problem with clothes shrinking in the dryer. I have to go walk too ... just to give the dryer time to fix itself so my clothes don't feel so tight



Made me laugh! I have the same problem


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*So excited! Just got approved for rescue!*

Today I took Duke and Charlie to the dog park. I've been there occasionally over the last 3 years with Duke and made sure I checked out the other dogs that were there before we went in. We had the whole big dog section to ourselves (all of the other dogs were in the not fenced lake area). Charlie was a bit hesitant at the start (new things scare him), but he started to relax and was chasing tennis balls and playing with Duke. Towards the end, a couple showed up with a Scottie. He came over to check out Duke and Charlie. Charlie was standing back per his usual and Duke was greeting him by sniffing and circling. The next thing I knew the Scottie took Duke down (or Duke went down voluntarily and curled into a ball). The Scottie was snarling and growling and nipping at Duke. Duke was not fighting back. Charlie was going to go after the Scottie (either to protect Duke or join in the fray I'm not sure?). Luckily I still had the long lead on him and got him under control. Duke stayed curled up while the other couple got their dog under control. Nobody got hurt thankfully. I had a feeling Charlie had a tough side to him and I saw a hint of it today. I think he would have let the Scottie have it...we left.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

The 'side' that is not often revealed can be a bit of a surprise for us. Sounds like your Charlie, is like my Charlie, not fond of those 'little guys' that act 'all tough'.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Today I took Duke and Charlie to the dog park. I've been there occasionally over the last 3 years with Duke and made sure I checked out the other dogs that were there before we went in. We had the whole big dog section to ourselves (all of the other dogs were in the not fenced lake area). Charlie was a bit hesitant at the start (new things scare him), but he started to relax and was chasing tennis balls and playing with Duke. Towards the end, a couple showed up with a Scottie. He came over to check out Duke and Charlie. Charlie was standing back per his usual and Duke was greeting him by sniffing and circling. The next thing I knew the Scottie took Duke down (or Duke went down voluntarily and curled into a ball). The Scottie was snarling and growling and nipping at Duke. Duke was not fighting back. Charlie was going to go after the Scottie (either to protect Duke or join in the fray I'm not sure?). Luckily I still had the long lead on him and got him under control. Duke stayed curled up while the other couple got their dog under control. Nobody got hurt thankfully. I had a feeling Charlie had a tough side to him and I saw a hint of it today. I think he would have let the Scottie have it...we left.


I know that Tucker and Tonka would be protective of one another.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

His natural instincts came out to show, good on Charlie for sticking up for his brother. I hope it hasn't made me any more nervous or anxious though, has it?
Those darn little snappy dogs, grrrr.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*So excited! Just got approved for rescue!*

Charlie actually had a wonderful weekend for the most part. Before the Scottie he was starting to relax some at the dog park. He spent a fair amount of time digging up my yard and chasing a chipmunk who was tormenting him the entire day everytime he was outside. He finished his trouble making last night while I was cooking dinner. I heard a loud noise and found him in the sitting room with the sofa cover in mouth (sofa getting pulled away from the wall)! He totally ripped the cover and now I have to replace it. He's lost free roam privileges in that room now...LOL

There were several storms that moved through and he managed ok. I didn't give him the clomicalm over the weekend because he had stopped eating last week (I was putting it in with his food). I don't know if it's the bitter taste or upsetting his stomach. Somebody suggested putting the pills in liverwurst. Have you guys ever tried that? I tried it this morning and he ate it, but I'm waiting to see if he'll eat tonight. If he loses his interest in food again, I'm just going to stop trying to give it to him.

ETA - just read that liverwurst is terrible for dogs :-(


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*



jennretz said:


> Charlie actually had a wonderful weekend for the most part. Before the Scottie he was starting to relax some at the dog park. He spent a fair amount of time digging up my yard and chasing a chipmunk who was tormenting him the entire day everytime he was outside. He finished his trouble making last night while I was cooking dinner. I heard a loud noise and found him in the sitting room with the sofa cover in mouth (sofa getting pulled away from the wall)! He totally ripped the cover and now I have to replace it. He's lost free roam privileges in that room now...LOL
> 
> There were several storms that moved through and he managed ok. I didn't give him the clomicalm over the weekend because he had stopped eating last week (I was putting it in with his food). I don't know if it's the bitter taste or upsetting his stomach. Somebody suggested putting the pills in liverwurst. Have you guys ever tried that? I tried it this morning and he ate it, but I'm waiting to see if he'll eat tonight. If he loses his interest in food again, I'm just going to stop trying to give it to him.
> 
> ETA - just read that liverwurst is terrible for dogs :-(


Jenn: Could his acting out have anything to do with the med, or maybe you didn't give it to him then? My dogs are tortured by the squirrels and they REALLY CHASE them. I pray they don't catch them!

Just read about liverwurst-I didn't know it was bad for dogs. Thanks for telling us. I'm sure Charlie will be fine. I would tell the vet about the liverwurst. Our dogs liked cheese or peanut butter.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen - I actually didn't view his behavior as acting out - he was just being a normal dog, having fun! 

The vet didn't tell me to get him the liverwurst, somebody at Petsmart had suggested it. I decided to research it and that's when I saw it's not good for dogs.

I'm actually breaking the pills into small pieces now and putting them in natural balance venison and sweet potato canned food. Fingers crossed, but he's not had an issue with it for the last 2 times. I also separated it from when I feed him so that he doesn't associate it with meal time.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

jennretz said:


> Karen - I actually didn't view his behavior as acting out - he was just being a normal dog, having fun!
> 
> The vet didn't tell me to get him the liverwurst, somebody at Petsmart had suggested it. I decided to research it and that's when I saw it's not good for dogs.
> 
> I'm actually breaking the pills into small pieces now and putting them in natural balance venison and sweet potato canned food. Fingers crossed, but he's not had an issue with it for the last 2 times. I also separated it from when I feed him so that he doesn't associate it with meal time.


I LOVE that! 'he was just being a normal dog, having fun!'


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

He's fighting falling asleep right now and keeps peeking his eye open at me like, "is it time to go upstairs to bed yet???" His head keeps nodding. He's so darn cute, but I'm biased!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Karen - I actually didn't view his behavior as acting out - he was just being a normal dog, having fun!
> 
> The vet didn't tell me to get him the liverwurst, somebody at Petsmart had suggested it. I decided to research it and that's when I saw it's not good for dogs.
> 
> I'm actually breaking the pills into small pieces now and putting them in natural balance venison and sweet potato canned food. Fingers crossed, but he's not had an issue with it for the last 2 times. I also separated it from when I feed him so that he doesn't associate it with meal time.


Sorry, I misunderstood. That venison and sweet potato food sounds yummy!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Fingers crossed, but Charlie is 3 days in with the sweet potato venison pill sneak and none the wiser! LOL. Hard to tell yet if it's working because weather has been wonderful and no fireworks so he's been relatively relaxed in general.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Fingers crossed for you and Charlie!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*



jennretz said:


> Fingers crossed, but Charlie is 3 days in with the sweet potato venison pill sneak and none the wiser! LOL. Hard to tell yet if it's working because weather has been wonderful and no fireworks so he's been relatively relaxed in general.


Good to hear!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

This picture doesn't really show how cute Charlie is all curled up and napping


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ohh such a cute picture! How are Charlie's anxiety levels, have you noticed any improvements ?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

DJdogman said:


> Ohh such a cute picture! How are Charlie's anxiety levels, have you noticed any improvements ?



He's been doing really well this last week. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I don't think anything says 'Comfort, peace and contentment' like a dog napping on the couch!

Good to hear things are going well for Charlie!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn: I love THAT PICTURE of Charlie!
I feel TIRED now!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*So excited! Just got approved for rescue!*

Charlie and Duke....just chilling My step-daughter takes them to daycare in the mornings for me. Charlie always hugs the floor and Duke just lays there. They're pretty well behaved in the car.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jen*

They are so adorable-SUCH GOOD DOGS!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*So excited! Just got approved for rescue!*

Tonight Charlie did the cutest thing. I was using the roller for my obliques and muttering under my breath about how much it hurt. Charlie came up and gave me a big ole kiss and curled up next to me with his two paws on the roller. It was so sweet.  he did a few rolls with me LOL


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

This is what the roller looks like


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Isn't it wonderful when they 'stop by' to lend a 'paw' or just hang out and cheer you on?


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

jennretz said:


> Tonight Charlie did the cutest thing. I was using the roller for my obliques and muttering under my breath about how much it hurt. Charlie came up and gave me a big ole kiss and curled up next to me with his two paws on the roller. It was so sweet.  he did a few rolls with me LOL


Oh the sweetheart. I bet he sensed it was hurting you!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I know this is Charlie's thread, but I'm going to do a brag on Duke because he is really the most gentle, sweet and soulful goldie there is...when you look in his eyes you see compassion, knowledge and love. I have been under the weather with a bad cold that morphed into bronchitis for the last month. Last night I was really feeling poorly and went upstairs and laid down when I got home. Within minutes, Duke was by my side and sniffing me and licking me. He then jumped up on the bed and curled up right next to me with his paw on me. My husband ended up taking me to the ER because I was in so much pain from the coughing. Turns out I now have pleurisy (which just means inflammation of the lining of the lungs, but very painful). When we got home Duke was right by my side again offering comfort and cuddles


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

jennretz said:


> I know this is Charlie's thread, but I'm going to do a brag on Duke because he is really the most gentle, sweet and soulful goldie there is...when you look in his eyes you see compassion, knowledge and love. I have been under the weather with a bad cold that morphed into bronchitis for the last month. Last night I was really feeling poorly and went upstairs and laid down when I got home. Within minutes, Duke was by my side and sniffing me and licking me. He then jumped up on the bed and curled up right next to me with his paw on me. My husband ended up taking me to the ER because I was in so much pain from the coughing. Turns out I now have pleurisy (which just means inflammation of the lining of the lungs, but very painful). When we got home Duke was right by my side again offering comfort and cuddles


I thought the foam roller was painful and it IS, but I've had pleurisy, too and it's miserable. I hope you feel better soon and I'm glad you have Duke to comfort you!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Sorry you are not feeling well, hope you heal up real soon!! 

They 'know', they really 'know', when we need them the most. They know when we need motivation to get off the couch, they know when we need a shoulder to lean on, they know when we need a 'big hug'. 

Take care of yourself!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Poor Charlie has gotten himself onto a special diet again by getting ahold of "another" solar path light from my backyard. I will remove all of them this weekend. I do not let the boys out unattended, but my husband is much more inclined to let them out and then stay inside not paying attention. When Charlie wouldn't come in 2 nights ago, I found him chewing on one; I had just gotten home and the boys were outside. I think he, more often than not, chews stuff up but doesn't ingest it. I found most of the pieces. We had a vet appointment already scheduled for immunizations last night so I discussed it with the vet. To be on the safe side, she wants him to have lots of small meals with rice, pumpkin, salmon and sweet potato for the next couple of days to protect his intestines in the event he did ingest some of the sharp plastic. The salmon and sweet potato are to entice him to eat. He's a very picky eater. Wish us luck. I will be watching his poop very closely for the next couple of days


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

So sorry to hear that Charlie has been busy!! We'll be on poop patrol with you.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie was extra cuddly today....


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

With his new best bud, my step-daughter's boyfriend...


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

They do have a 'way' of keeping us busy and on our toes. I hope Charlie is doing okay.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charliethree said:


> They do have a 'way' of keeping us busy and on our toes. I hope Charlie is doing okay.



He's doing great and loving the people food. I don't think he ingested any of the plastic....

Today I was walking Duke and Charlie when a gentleman came out of his house. They went crazy trying to get to him which they never do with strangers! He started laughing and called them by name!!! Turns out he works at their daycare and was the person who picked them up from my house that week my step-daughter was on vacation. He works in the back so I didn't recognize him. Lol.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> He's doing great and loving the people food. I don't think he ingested any of the plastic....
> 
> Today I was walking Duke and Charlie when a gentleman came out of his house. They went crazy trying to get to him which they never do with strangers! He started laughing and called them by name!!! Turns out he works at their daycare and was the person who picked them up from my house that week my step-daughter was on vacation. He works in the back so I didn't recognize him. Lol.


Jenn: So glad that he's doing great and that is amazing about Charlie and Duke and the fella from daycare!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie and Duke having a little wrestling match 

https://www.facebook.com/jennifer.nowachek/videos/10206528330161142/


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

It is so sweet when they play like that!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charliethree said:


> It is so sweet when they play like that!



It's really fun to watch how they initiate play using a toy to tug! They're more interested in playing with each other vs guarding the toy. Very fun and endearing to watch.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

My Tucker and Tonka play the same way that Charlie and Duke do!
They REALLY love one another. I never get tired of watching them play!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Just a quick Charlie update. He's doing so well! We had huge storms move through the night before last and he managed. He took himself to the basement shower and laid down in it. My husband went to DQ and got him some icecream and he ate that with his medicine to help for anxiety; this is improvement because usually he won't eat anything when anxious. He ventured upstairs a few times to check it out and went back downstairs. He did not do the heavy panting and drooling that he's done in the past. Yesterday and today he's been great. I think he loves the fall and winter - no negative associations there. He did better last winter as well. Summer is his challenging time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Just a quick Charlie update. He's doing so well! We had huge storms move through the night before last and he managed. He took himself to the basement shower and laid down in it. My husband went to DQ and got him some icecream and he ate that with his medicine to help for anxiety; this is improvement because usually he won't eat anything when anxious. He ventured upstairs a few times to check it out and went back downstairs. He did not do the heavy panting and drooling that he's done in the past. Yesterday and today he's been great. I think he loves the fall and winter - no negative associations there. He did better last winter as well. Summer is his challenging time.


Jenn: I am so glad that Charlie is doing better. He REALLY has made some wonderful strides, do in large part to you! Hope Charlie, Duke and you all have a beautiful winter!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Somebody had a full day


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Am spending the weekend with my Mom so she's not spending what would have been dad's birthday by herself.

She has made Elsa an inside dog. Corky, the cat, is not happy! Elsa is afraid of the cat LOL

https://www.facebook.com/jennifer.nowachek/videos/10206588477544789/


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Am spending the weekend with my Mom so she's not spending what would have been dad's birthday by herself.
> 
> She has made Elsa an inside dog. Corky, the cat, is not happy! Elsa is afraid of the cat LOL
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/jennifer.nowachek/videos/10206588477544789/


Jenn: I'm sure your Mother so appreciates you. It would have been so lonely for her. Glad that Elsa is an inside dog now! Corky will get used to her eventually.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Love the sweaters! All set to go for the holiday season! 
Great pictures, your boys are so handsome, and so lucky to have you!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charliethree said:


> Love the sweaters! All set to go for the holiday season!
> Great pictures, your boys are so handsome, and so lucky to have you!!


I'm going to use these pictures for the holiday/christmas cards 

Did you see the video of Elsa? My mom and I were talking more about her coming to visit with Elsa. Elsa is rather mouthy, but sweet. She's still got a lot of puppy in her and is scared to death of the cat. She has been socialized with my brother's 3 dogs and one basic obedience class. Am wondering if you have thoughts about how I could handle the introduction (I know to introduce on neutral territory, outside, one-on-one, etc.), but am curious how to handle if they don't get along. We'll be out here (8 1/2 hours from Nebraska)...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn: I adore the Christmas sweaters on your boys! The Christmas cards will be adorable. I don't think there will be any trouble with Elsa and Charlie and Duke. Introducing them on neutral territory will be a good idea. Is Elsa comfortable with other dogs? Is she at all socialized?

You Mom and Elsa look very cute in the video!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn: I adore the Christmas sweaters on your boys! The Christmas cards will be adorable. I don't think there will be any trouble with Elsa and Charlie and Duke. Introducing them on neutral territory will be a good idea. Is Elsa comfortable with other dogs? Is she at all socialized?
> 
> You Mom and Elsa look very cute in the video!


Elsa does fine around my brother's 3 dogs (1 schnauzer, 1 field spaniel and 1 goldendoodle). She's also been through a basic obedience class and was not at all aggressive with other dogs. She's just a very sweet puppy. She's still very mouthy and wants a lot of attention.  I actually stayed at mom's and so elsa got very spoiled over the weekend. My mom said that she kept looking for me after I left...


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I participated in my first ever rescue tonight. I think I was a little bit crazy, but I couldn't watch these two dogs get hit by a car. They were pit bulls and were running along the side of a very busy road and kept dodging into the road almost getting hit by cars. I called the police and then tried to stay with them until the police got there. Two other cars stopped. I had no treats or leashes, but the one girl had turkey so we were able to bribe them until the second police car came with leashes. They were friendly thankfully. The police will hold them for 24 hours and then they will get released to a no-kill shelter. Is anybody here connected with Pit Bull rescues in Illinois???


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie woke me up at 2am last night; thunder had scared him and he wanted to hide and/or snuggle. We took him to his kennel in basement where he feels safest. And I could not fall back asleep. Tired today


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

So sorry that Charlie woke you up!! You are wonderful for saving those two dogs.
I'm sure if you google Pittbull Rescues in Illinois you will find one.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> So sorry that Charlie woke you up!! You are wonderful for saving those two dogs.
> I'm sure if you google Pittbull Rescues in Illinois you will find one.


Thanks Karen. A lot of people came forward with rescue information so I have it now for future reference. Those two pups actually were reunited with their family that same night.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

This morning I had one of those "ah-ha" moments with Charlie where I realized how far his trust in me has come. It's been raining for almost 24 hours and Charlie did not want to go outside. But he had to go. Somehow I figured out from the way he was looking at me that he would go if I went out with him versus standing in the door. All he needed was for me to stand by his side and he was able to go. It sounds so simple, but this is HUGE progress for him. He's held it 20+hours before. He stayed glued to my side this morning and when I started loading up my car to leave for work, he again was just giving me this look like, "please don't leave me here alone. I'm scared." So I took both him and Duke to daycare (vs my step-daughter who usually picks them up around 7:00). He was fine as soon as we got to daycare. His tail wagged the whole way down the hall to the back to play. And I just realized he really trusts me.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

LOVE those 'ah ha' moments! Those few seconds in time when we truly realize just how lucky we are and how far we have come on our journey to making a wonderful life for them!!

Congrats to Charlie, for helping you understand that sometimes they just need us by their side, to 'hold their 'paw' and help them feel safe.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> This morning I had one of those "ah-ha" moments with Charlie where I realized how far his trust in me has come. It's been raining for almost 24 hours and Charlie did not want to go outside. But he had to go. Somehow I figured out from the way he was looking at me that he would go if I went out with him versus standing in the door. All he needed was for me to stand by his side and he was able to go. It sounds so simple, but this is HUGE progress for him. He's held it 20+hours before. He stayed glued to my side this morning and when I started loading up my car to leave for work, he again was just giving me this look like, "please don't leave me here alone. I'm scared." So I took both him and Duke to daycare (vs my step-daughter who usually picks them up around 7:00). He was fine as soon as we got to daycare. His tail wagged the whole way down the hall to the back to play. And I just realized he really trusts me.


Aw-ww!! It touched my heart reading this! I'm sure is was just the MORAL SUPPORT CHARLIE needed when you stood outside in the rain with him, so he could go! I've had many of these moments with our rescue dogs.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So apparently Charlie LOVES the song, "you are my sunshine". I swear he smiles when I sing it (probably because I have no talent). His whole body wags when I sing it. I downloaded it as well and he loves Johnny Cash's version as well. Any other dogs love music like this???


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker and Tonka*



jennretz said:


> So apparently Charlie LOVES the song, "you are my sunshine". I swear he smiles when I sing it (probably because I have no talent). His whole body wags when I sing it. I downloaded it as well and he loves Johnny Cash's version as well. Any other dogs love music like this???


My Tucker and Tonka will do the body wag and dancing thing, if I sing and song and dance to it. Guess that Charlie is a musical dog, too!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

More rain this morning. Charlie was scared. I had already made decision to drop him at daycare on my way to work but he didn't know that. As I was loading my car he jumped the gate and opened the door to the garage that I hadn't closed completely. He came running up to me so I would put him in car. No collar or leash. He's never been a runner, but that scared me. This boy breaks my heart sometimes with his vulnerability.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ah Jenn, sorry to hear this. Sometimes when dogs get scared they go into flight mode, I've seen it before with my Remy. He's so afraid of guns and fireworks......


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*So excited! Just got approved for rescue!*



CAROLINA MOM said:


> Ah Jenn, sorry to hear this. Sometimes when dogs get scared they go into flight mode, I've seen it before with my Remy. He's so afraid of guns and fireworks......




Poor Remy....these rescue boys have been through something. Remy is lucky you adopted him 

At least he was running to me, but holy cow! That's how easy it is for dogs to get lost without a collar or tags!

He was fine when we got to daycare. I don't think he can hear the rain back in the playroom. He is sending clear message he does not want to be alone when he's scared...


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Poor Charlie, it is sad that he is so afraid of the rain, but it is a truly wonderful that he knows he can come to you for comfort and security when he is feeling scared. It is heart breaking when their fears resurface, time and again, but we know that they know we will never give up on them and we are doing our best to make their lives easier for them.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It's good he was happy when he got to daycare, that's a fun and happy place for him. 

Remy definitely comes running to one of us when he's scared, usually me. Fortunately it's happened when we've been outside in our fenced in backyard so he had nowhere to escape, instead he goes flying into the house. I've known from day one he's had a fear of gunshots and fireworks which really helped so I could keep an eye on him when they start up.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

It is one of my biggest fears, especially with Charlie and Joseph, that they might get loose and run in a panic, since they are both/all 'naked' at home. Charlie would run, probably hide, Joseph would probably give the impression he is an 'aggressive' dog, and I would fear for his life, if that ever happened.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I think my Charlie would hide. Duke would just assume every person he meets is friendly. He has gotten out before and I found him sitting in the front yard (a contractor had left the back gate open).

I called daycare and Charlie was fine the moment I dropped him off! He ate his breakfast and started wrestling with Duke. I'm glad he feels safe there.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Was Duke at daycare before you dropped Charlie off? Could it be that he wanted to be with Duke?

Our adopted female Golden Retriever, Smooch, was afraid of the rain and thunderstorms. If she even SMELLED rain in the air, it took a lot of coaxing to
get her to go number 1!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

No they were together.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duke*

Duke probably gives Charlie self-confidence and is his security blanket, like Snobear did to Smooch and Gizmo did to Munchkin.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie has been doing so well. Today I caught him (2 times...) moving the grate across the fire pit to pull out branches. He was actually sharing them with Duke. Not sure if that was intentional or not...LOL.

Love my boys


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Never get tired of watching the fun things Tucker and Tonka do!
Merry Christmas to all of you!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas Karen


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie is all tucked up and dreaming sweet dreams


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

There have been several threads about goldens rolling in nasty stuff. I don't get the appeal. Well tonight, I found Charlie had pulled all of my husbands dirty, smelly gross work out clothes out of his bag and was rolling on them. He now smells like a wet gross version of my husband after he works out....icky.

Maybe it was his way of bonding with Steve??? LOL.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bonding*

I think it could have been a way of bonding with hubby! How Cute!!
Love the picture of Charlie dozing!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I feel like I have lost control of the dogs this week (or maybe my patience isn't where it should be). We had a different routine for the past couple of weeks and it seems this week was a bit of a challenge to get back into our regular routine. When I pick them up at daycare Duke jumps on everybody even though I am attempting to get him to look at me and settle before we leave (Nothing in Life is Free). They have been getting into big wrestling matches and leaping onto the furniture. I try to get them to settle and end up yelling at them to get their attention. The other night they started wrestling and one of them mistook my leg for the other dog and clamped down through the blanket. It wasn't serious but I yelled at them. This is not how I want to be - yelling at the top of my lungs to get them to behave. Charlie has stopped listening to me outside. He won't come when called and wants to be out in the yard all the time. I don't believe in physical corrections (especially with Charlie) and have tried using "settle", "leave it", "look", "sit" and "down". It's like they have forgotten all of their commands. I'm trying to get back to basics with them, but this week has made me feel like I have 2 of the worst behaved dogs ever. They're approaching 4 years old this year, but are acting like out of control teenagers...any advice other than I need to take a deep breath (any maybe have a glass of wine????) It's just been a rough week.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Hang in there!!! The holiday season is a 'trying' and tiring time for all of us, leaving us a bit less tolerant and leaving our dogs with coping not only the disruption in their lives, but the impact of the stress on our lives. 'Misbehavior', avoidance - maintaining distance behaviors, are often 'telling' of the emotions, tensions, and body language (signals we give) our dogs are sensing from us. 

Assuming they are getting enough physical exercise, focus on giving them activities that will use their minds. Try teaching some tricks fun for them, relaxing and fun for you. Give them some good 'chews' to relax with, or food puzzle toys to work on, take some long, slow, leisurely walks, when you can a 'feel good' thing for all of you. Focus on re-establishing the routine, and above all, don't beat yourself up, you are human, they are dogs trying to cope, just like the rest of us!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charliethree said:


> Hang in there!!! The holiday season is a 'trying' and tiring time for all of us, leaving us a bit less tolerant and leaving our dogs with coping not only the disruption in their lives, but the impact of the stress on our lives. 'Misbehavior', avoidance - maintaining distance behaviors, are often 'telling' of the emotions, tensions, and body language (signals we give) our dogs are sensing from us.
> 
> Assuming they are getting enough physical exercise, focus on giving them activities that will use their minds. Try teaching some tricks fun for them, relaxing and fun for you. Give them some good 'chews' to relax with, or food puzzle toys to work on, take some long, slow, leisurely walks, when you can a 'feel good' thing for all of you. Focus on re-establishing the routine, and above all, don't beat yourself up, you are human, they are dogs trying to cope, just like the rest of us!


Thank you! I think you're right. I've been stressed with work and so has my husband. We've both been grumpy this week and I think the dogs are picking up on that. They do go to daycare during the week for 10-12 hours a day which is why I'm so surprised they have any energy to misbehave at night. I've got some new nyla bones and antlers that I'll bring out. I've just been careful with the antlers since Duke ingested a sharp piece last week. I did buy a food puzzle game that Charlie's trainer had recommended. I'll break it out this weekend and see if they like it.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Here's a cute picture of Charlie this morning...


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

jennretz said:


> I feel like I have lost control of the dogs this week (or maybe my patience isn't where it should be). We had a different routine for the past couple of weeks and it seems this week was a bit of a challenge to get back into our regular routine. When I pick them up at daycare Duke jumps on everybody even though I am attempting to get him to look at me and settle before we leave (Nothing in Life is Free). They have been getting into big wrestling matches and leaping onto the furniture. I try to get them to settle and end up yelling at them to get their attention. The other night they started wrestling and one of them mistook my leg for the other dog and clamped down through the blanket. It wasn't serious but I yelled at them. This is not how I want to be - yelling at the top of my lungs to get them to behave. Charlie has stopped listening to me outside. He won't come when called and wants to be out in the yard all the time. I don't believe in physical corrections (especially with Charlie) and have tried using "settle", "leave it", "look", "sit" and "down". It's like they have forgotten all of their commands. I'm trying to get back to basics with them, but this week has made me feel like I have 2 of the worst behaved dogs ever. They're approaching 4 years old this year, but are acting like out of control teenagers...any advice other than I need to take a deep breath (any maybe have a glass of wine????) It's just been a rough week.


I am right there with you! We definitely lost routine over Christmas and my boys starting jumping on people, on the counter, pulling while walking, Charlie went back to barking at other dogs - its amazing what happens when the consistency goes! Your boys will be back to normal in no time once you're feeling back to normal


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie and Duke*



jennretz said:


> I feel like I have lost control of the dogs this week (or maybe my patience isn't where it should be). We had a different routine for the past couple of weeks and it seems this week was a bit of a challenge to get back into our regular routine. When I pick them up at daycare Duke jumps on everybody even though I am attempting to get him to look at me and settle before we leave (Nothing in Life is Free). They have been getting into big wrestling matches and leaping onto the furniture. I try to get them to settle and end up yelling at them to get their attention. The other night they started wrestling and one of them mistook my leg for the other dog and clamped down through the blanket. It wasn't serious but I yelled at them. This is not how I want to be - yelling at the top of my lungs to get them to behave. Charlie has stopped listening to me outside. He won't come when called and wants to be out in the yard all the time. I don't believe in physical corrections (especially with Charlie) and have tried using "settle", "leave it", "look", "sit" and "down". It's like they have forgotten all of their commands. I'm trying to get back to basics with them, but this week has made me feel like I have 2 of the worst behaved dogs ever. They're approaching 4 years old this year, but are acting like out of control teenagers...any advice other than I need to take a deep breath (any maybe have a glass of wine????) It's just been a rough week.


Tucker and Tonka wrestle all of the time, mostly in the middle of the living room, right next to a glass coffee table. They seem to know just where it is and have never knocked into it. Sometimes, they chase one another through the hall and family room, into the dining room and back to the living room,again. I get a REAL KICK out of seeing them play. Tucker and Tonka are 7 and 6. I wouldn't worry about your two.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Took Charlie to vet this morning for eye infection. He's lost 5 lbs since we put Duke on diet. I started using measuring cup vs scoop. That just shows the scoops are inaccurate. Ideally, both Duke and Charlie will be 65 lbs each.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*



jennretz said:


> Took Charlie to vet this morning for eye infection. He's lost 5 lbs since we put Duke on diet. I started using measuring cup vs scoop. That just shows the scoops are inaccurate. Ideally, both Duke and Charlie will be 65 lbs each.


Wow! How long has Duke been on the diet?
How is Charlie's eye infection?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Wow! How long has Duke been on the diet?
> 
> How is Charlie's eye infection?



Charlie's eye is all better.

It was early November when we reduced calories for Duke and started using measuring cup for both. Charlie is taller and longer than Duke so doesn't look as thick as Duke was, both have lost 5 lbs.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

Glad to hear Charlie's eye is better!
That's great they both lost 5 lbs.!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

The city of St Charles came out today to inspect the power lines in my backyard unbeknownst to me. They left a note and my husband threw it in the trash. They left the gate open and the dogs got out. I didn't see the gate was open because it's around the corner. I found Duke sitting in front of our front door, but Charlie was down the block close to a busy street. I'm so upset right now I can't even think straight. At least they both had their collars on and are micro-chipped, but the city of St Charles is going to hear from me tomorrow. This is completely careless on their part.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You need locks on your gates.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

mylissyk said:


> You need locks on your gates.


Not a bad idea. I have wood gates and in the winter they tend to pull away from the posts leading to the doors standing open so I usually have bungee cords around both gates in the winter. I just hadn't done it yet because they were still latching.

Do you have any recommendations for what works best when you have a wooden gate?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> The city of St Charles came out today to inspect the power lines in my backyard unbeknownst to me. They left a note and my husband threw it in the trash. They left the gate open and the dogs got out. I didn't see the gate was open because it's around the corner. I found Duke sitting in front of our front door, but Charlie was down the block close to a busy street. I'm so upset right now I can't even think straight. At least they both had their collars on and are micro-chipped, but the city of St Charles is going to hear from me tomorrow. This is completely careless on their part.


Jenn: I would have been beyond terrified and livid with St. Charles.
I completely agree with Melissa that you need locks on your gate/gates.
Ken bought combo locks (like the locks kids have on their school lockers), for both of our backyard gates and they are ALWAYS locked. If the lawn service is coming out, they call me the day before and I unlock them in the morning. They also were told they must shut the gate, we have dogs. I always make sure after they leave, that they have indeed shut the gates and then I relock them.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

jennretz said:


> The city of St Charles came out today to inspect the power lines in my backyard unbeknownst to me. They left a note and my husband threw it in the trash. They left the gate open and the dogs got out. I didn't see the gate was open because it's around the corner. I found Duke sitting in front of our front door, but Charlie was down the block close to a busy street. I'm so upset right now I can't even think straight. At least they both had their collars on and are micro-chipped, but the city of St Charles is going to hear from me tomorrow. This is completely careless on their part.


Oh my goodness how terrifying and downright careless. Your boys are so lucky that they did not get hurt and you found them so quickly. That is truly scary!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I spoke with the city today and they are looking into what happened and will remind their crews to be sure to close all gates when they leave. Now, I'm going to research getting locks for my gates. I'll feel safer anyway because we have a scary situation on our block with one of the neighbors (abandoned house with a homeless son of the owner who camps in the back yard and does drugs). I actually live in a very safe area, but this one house on the block has become an issue.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*St. Charles*

St. Charles is a gorgeous suburb!!
Locks will be good, Jenn. I feel more secure now that we have them.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

It was raining last night and I was fully expecting to pick up a completely shut down Charlie from daycare. When I got there I asked how he was holding up and was promptly told he didn't appear to know it was raining based on how he was playing. When we got home he stood by the back door for me to let him out. I then expected him to turn around. He didn't! He initiated a mud wrestling match with Duke and basically ignored all my attempts to get him to come inside until I bribed him with food because I was soaking wet. Just when I think I know him, he surprises me!  It was fun to watch him though.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Yeah! Charlie!! I am thrilled for both of you!! It is always so wonderful when they can do those things they couldn't do before.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

That's so great Jenn!! Its crazy how they can still continue to improve even this far long, I hope he continues to surprise you


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> It was raining last night and I was fully expecting to pick up a completely shut down Charlie from daycare. When I got there I asked how he was holding up and was promptly told he didn't appear to know it was raining based on how he was playing. When we got home he stood by the back door for me to let him out. I then expected him to turn around. He didn't! He initiated a mud wrestling match with Duke and basically ignored all my attempts to get him to come inside until I bribed him with food because I was soaking wet. Just when I think I know him, he surprises me!  It was fun to watch him though.


Another little miracle-they continue to amaze us!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Here's a couple of recent pictures of Charlie....he continues to steal my heart


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Tired dogs are good dogs! Not that Duke and Charlie need to be tired to be good.

I just read about your incident with the City. I'd be upset too. I'm like you about things like that. My yard is completely fenced and I am so used to immediately closing the gates across the drive that I still do out of force of habit even without a dog. Karen's idea about padlocks is a good idea. I had padlocks on both front and back gates at my previous house. I am one of those people who even shoveled along the fence line when I had Harley because he once took off after a rabbit up a snow bank and thank God the rabbit turned and ran the other way. And fences are not just to keep your guys in, but to keep other dogs out.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

I can see why you love him, how couldn't you!

Did you ever get locks for your gate?

We love having them. The gates are always locked.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen - our handyman is going to come out this week to see what we can do with the locks for the gates...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Karen - our handyman is going to come out this week to see what we can do with the locks for the gates...


So glad to hear!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

jennretz said:


> We had our home visit on Saturday and received our approval today from As Good as Gold! We're on the waiting list and can't wait to bring home a new golden to our family.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Congratulations, we were approved by GRIN in Ohio about two weeks ago and now we wait.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Hali's Mom said:


> Congratulations, we were approved by GRIN in Ohio about two weeks ago and now we wait.


Congratulations! Can't wait to see your introduction thread  You'll find a lot of support in the rescue thread...


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie has really bonded with my step-DD


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

jennretz said:


> Charlie has really bonded with my step-DD
> 
> View attachment 614186


Aw that's such a sweet picture! Charlie looks lovely and relaxed


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

He's really starting to get affectionate with the rest of the family. He's been that way with me for awhile, but it's so sweet to see.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker*



jennretz said:


> Charlie has really bonded with my step-DD
> 
> View attachment 614186


I love what you put on Charlie's pic, NO CONCEPT of PERSONAL SPACE.
My Tucker has none, either, and I love it!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie decided to photo bomb some pictures I was taking of Duke today


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

Charlie KNOWS he looks Good!:wavey:


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen - he really does look good. He's more relaxed (for the most part) and is just becoming more comfortable in his own skin. He's openly affectionate and really just the most gentle soul. He initiates play with Duke and has started allowing Duke to chase him; before it was always him chasing Duke at Duke's invitation.

Last Wednesday he went to daycare by himself and played with the other dogs. That's big for him because he tends to stick with Duke for the most part there and just a few other goldens. He's come so far from the dog I brought home almost 2 years ago...


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie got some one on one time today


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

jennretz said:


> Karen - he really does look good. He's more relaxed (for the most part) and is just becoming more comfortable in his own skin. He's openly affectionate and really just the most gentle soul. He initiates play with Duke and has started allowing Duke to chase him; before it was always him chasing Duke at Duke's invitation.
> 
> Last Wednesday he went to daycare by himself and played with the other dogs. That's big for him because he tends to stick with Duke for the most part there and just a few other goldens. He's come so far from the dog I brought home almost 2 years ago...


Jen that is so great to hear! He is so like my own Charlie, only two days ago I put a video on our instagram page about my Charlie initiating play with Derek, haha. It looks so funny when he does it as we're not used to seeing him being playful. Its amazing seeing those improvements, it can only get better and better for both of our Charlies :crossfing


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

This week will be the 2nd anniversary of Charlie's Gotcha Day. I can hardly believe it's been 2 years! This boy has completely stolen my heart. He is such a sweetheart and will look at you with all the love in the world shining out. It's hard to remember what it was like prior to him joining our family.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> This week will be the 2nd anniversary of Charlie's Gotcha Day. I can hardly believe it's been 2 years! This boy has completely stolen my heart. He is such a sweetheart and will look at you with all the love in the world shining out. It's hard to remember what it was like prior to him joining our family.


Wow! Happy Gotcha Day, Charlie!
Can't believe it's been two years. I remember vividly when you went to meet Charlie!

He looks so much like my Tucker!!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Happy 'Gotcha' day to you all! Time flies by so quickly!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Today is Charlie 's official "gotcha " day

Love him so much!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

> He is such a sweetheart and will look at you with _*all the love in the world shining out*_




You nailed it, unless someone has welcomed a Rescue dog into their lives, they don't know the meaning of what you said about Charlie. 

He's beautiful, really great to hear how well he's doing and about the wonderful dog he's turned out to be since becoming a member of your family. 

Wishing you many more happy years to come with him.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

jennretz said:


> Today is Charlie 's official "gotcha " day
> 
> Love him so much!


You are doing amazingly Jen, what a life you have given Charlie. You and he will continue to reap the benefits of having each other, and things will only get better and better


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

Charlie got the most loving Mom, ever!!:wavey:


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I am missing Charlie and Duke BIG TIME. I head home tomorrow. Imagine what I would have been like if I had ever had my own human children LOL. I can hardly wait to get back to my fur babies LOL.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

We reached a huge milestone last night. The wind was rather loud and it started raining. Charlie started pacing and looking for a safe place. I called him over to me and just talked to him softly and pet him softly for awhile. Then I started with basic easy commands (look, touch, leave it, take it, shake). He was able to calm down. This sounds so easy, but this has been 2 years in the making. My husband couldn't believe it. I'm celebrating this as a major step forward


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> We reached a huge milestone last night. The wind was rather loud and it started raining. Charlie started pacing and looking for a safe place. I called him over to me and just talked to him softly and pet him softly for awhile. Then I started with basic easy commands (look, touch, leave it, take it, shake). He was able to calm down. This sounds so easy, but this has been 2 years in the making. My husband couldn't believe it. I'm celebrating this as a major step forward


Jenn: I would celebrate that as a major step forward, too!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Wonderful to hear he did so well!! 
So happy for you and Charlie! 
Can certainly understand your excitement.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

https://vimeo.com/161413630

Duke and Charlie met the Roomba....after the initial hesitation they took it in stride 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Duke and Charlie did really well with it! 
I am sure my crew would have a 'panic attack'.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

jennretz said:


> We reached a huge milestone last night. The wind was rather loud and it started raining. Charlie started pacing and looking for a safe place. I called him over to me and just talked to him softly and pet him softly for awhile. Then I started with basic easy commands (look, touch, leave it, take it, shake). He was able to calm down. This sounds so easy, but this has been 2 years in the making. My husband couldn't believe it. I'm celebrating this as a major step forward


That's fantastic Jen, way to go Charlie!! You are such an amazing dog mom.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

So cute!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie is having a rough night with the thunder and lightning. We're letting him sleep in the tub in the guest bathroom; it's the calmest he's been. Fingers crossed...,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Jenn, have you tried a thundershit for poor Charlie? We got one for our boy, Jack, who is terrified of storms. It seems to help. Might be worth a try. I believe there is a guarantee where you can return it if it doesn't work for your boy.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

G-bear said:


> Jenn, have you tried a thundershit for poor Charlie? We got one for our boy, Jack, who is terrified of storms. It seems to help. Might be worth a try. I believe there is a guarantee where you can return it if it doesn't work for your boy.




I've tried everything....the thunder shirt doesn't seem to help him when he gets like this. I just need to let him be where he feels safe....


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

So sorry to hear Charlie is having a rough time. Noise phobias are so hard on them, good to know he has found a 'safe spot' that brings him some sense of safety and comfort.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Charlie is having a rough night with the thunder and lightning. We're letting him sleep in the tub in the guest bathroom; it's the calmest he's been. Fingers crossed...,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sorry for Charlie. Ken and I have had many dogs with rain, thunder, lightning phobias and we let them do anything that made them feel safer.
We had a female Samoyed, Munchkin, that would slept in the bathtub in thunderstorms and this brought her comfort.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My Bridge boy use to get in the bathtub and hide behind the shower curtain. 
Remy has gotten in their once, usually he gets in the shower in the other bathroom. 

It helped my bridge boy and it helps Remy, he calms down and seems to feel safe in there.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I've never tried one of these before, can't say if they are effective or not. 

It's a lavender and chamomile aromatherapy candle to help calm pets. I do know both lavender and chamomile are relaxing for humans. It's suppose to help de-stress pets but also eliminates odors.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie did surprisingly well once he settled in the tub. There's no windows in that room, tub is deep enough he felt safe (but could still get out if needed) and we pulled the curtain part way. He spent the whole night in there and was completely fine this morning. We're supposed to have more storms over the next couple of days, so we'll see if this was a fluke or a viable option 

Sandy - thanks for the link to the aromatherapy....I should check that out for myself


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's great to hear it's helping Charlie. My hall bathroom where the tub is doesn't have any windows in it either It's pretty dark, it's always been a favorite of several of my dogs. It's the coolest spot in the house too.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I had actually read a few articles that suggest the plumbing around toilets and tubs helps to diffuse the sense of electricity in the air and is calming for some dogs. I'm not sure if that is true, but it makes sense at some level. It could also just be how solid the tub feels and the dark room with no windows....Charlie has done really well this whole week. 90% of the time he is a fun loving, trouble making, playful golden retriever. I sometimes just look at him and think how lucky I am to have him as part of my family. 

He does not like to sleep on my bed, but in the morning before it's time to get up he does want up to snuggle/cuddle for 10-15 minutes. I just wonder sometimes what goes through his mind when I think about him living on the streets and how far he's come now. He's my snuggle buddy. Duke loves to be scratched, but he doesn't really cuddle. Duke backs up to you for a back rub. Charlie comes to you for cuddles and when he puts his chin on your leg, you know you're loved.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I've never heard that before about the plumbing, that's interesting. 

Your boys sound so special, I enjoy hearing you talk about them, can feel the love you have for them.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

K.C. had a really bad fireworks and thunder phobia. He would lock himself in rooms by trying to squeeze behind doors causing them to slam shut. He tried to find tight dark places to escape. I use to lay down with him and tell him stories and sing to him to try to quell his anxiety but to not much avail. We also had a thunder shirt for him but I don't know if it helped or not...it didn't keep him from the anxiety but if it soothed him at all I could not tell.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie this morning....do you think he's spoiled????











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Not at all! Every dog deserves a couch and a pillow all to themselves!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker*

You never see Tucker in the Family Room without him being on the couch!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> You never see Tucker in the Family Room without him being on the couch!




Love this picture Karen!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I had to check myself this morning. I slept in until 7:30 (knowing it was going to start raining) and then got all anxious because Charlie wouldn't go outside in it. Then I tried to force him to go out in it! I know better!!! I took a deep breath and realized my trying to force him to go out was about me and not him. Bad dog mom this morning, but I caught myself and backed off. 20 minutes later it stopped raining and he went out. Time to take a deep breath and realize it's not about me. This is Charlie's journey that I get the privilege of coming along for. This boy is teaching me so much


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> I had to check myself this morning. I slept in until 7:30 (knowing it was going to start raining) and then got all anxious because Charlie wouldn't go outside in it. Then I tried to force him to go out in it! I know better!!! I took a deep breath and realized my trying to force him to go out was about me and not him. Bad dog mom this morning, but I caught myself and backed off. 20 minutes later it stopped raining and he went out. Time to take a deep breath and realize it's not about me. This is Charlie's journey that I get the privilege of coming along for. This boy is teaching me so much


I would have done the exact same thing when I was working. We are only human!! I'm SURE Charlie forgives you. Thanks for the compliment on the picture of Ken, Tucker and Tonka. I love that, too!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I spent the weekend visiting my mom in Nebraska. Her dog Elsa is so smart! Mom wants Elsa to come live with me if anything happens to her.










https://vimeo.com/166899474


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn:

Elsa is so beautiful!! Does your Mom have a fenced in yard?

Have Charlie and Duke met her?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn:
> 
> Elsa is so beautiful!! Does your Mom have a fenced in yard?
> 
> Have Charlie and Duke met her?




She does not and Elsa has free reign of the farm. She has not met Charlie or Duke. Given the distance that would be hard to do ahead of time and Charlie would not do well with that kind of trip or distance. I need a back up plan in case they don't get along.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Is Elsa a German Shepherd? I know the German Shep Rescues were good at taking dogs in years ago.

RESCUE LISTINGS BY STATE - The American German Shepherd Rescue Association, Inc.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Is Elsa a German Shepherd? I know the German Shep Rescues were good at taking dogs in years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> RESCUE LISTINGS BY STATE - The American German Shepherd Rescue Association, Inc.




Thanks Karen!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

You are so welcome. Many years ago I used to email rescues a lot for dogs in shelters and I got some really great responses from the GSD rescues. I think one that was really nice was in Chicago and one in Skokie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

I saw this on Channel 5 today: 1Pet1Vet

They match dogs with vets and they give each other support!
I'm attaching the link. Wonder where they get the dogs they train?
https://www.facebook.com/1pet1veteran/


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

A recent picture of Charlie and video of him and Duke playing...










https://vimeo.com/167306566



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn: Love the picture and the video.0

Your boys really love one another, just like mine do!:smile2:


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm still trying to figure out which dog is which. Is Charlie the darker red?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

4goldengirls said:


> I'm still trying to figure out which dog is which. Is Charlie the darker red?




Yes, Charlie is the darker red and Duke is starting to get gray on his muzzle


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I love seeing pictures of Duke and Charlie. They are both such beautiful dogs and so lucky to be together. You can tell they love one another in the video


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

G-bear said:


> I love seeing pictures of Duke and Charlie. They are both such beautiful dogs and so lucky to be together. You can tell they love one another in the video




Thank you! It's funny bc they can look so loving together and yet are very independent of each other too. They are both more bonded with the family first, then each other and they get jealous of one another...,


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

They're both gorgeous. Our middle girl who just turned 9 years old started getting white in the muzzle by 4 years of age. Now her entire face is white. Her mom went white early too, so I guess it's in the genes.


----------



## kyraandlula (May 17, 2016)

Congratulations! That is so exciting! I remember bringing Lula home for the first time, oh it was so sweet and adorable! Please share plenty of pics, I'm positive that all of us would not be opposed to puppy pics, hehe!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your boys are beautiful.....


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

New pictures from today. Duke had fun with the hose and Charlie watched from a safe distance








= Duke








= Duke on left, Charlie on right



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh Charlie. I hope the day comes when you will enjoy playing in the hose too! In the meantime, my Charlie agrees with you - no point in getting wet unless you absolutely have to.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Great video Jen!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I realized today how much progress Charlie continues to make. He's very comfortable when we stick with the routine and places he knows (home, daycare, and 3 different walking routes). Today he rolled over for a full belly rub. A year ago he would not have felt safe enough to do that. Imagine where he'll be next year at this time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Yeah!! It is those 'magic moments' that make your heart skip a beat, that let you know, without a doubt, that you got it right!! The healing process, though it may feel infinitely slow, is nothing short of magical to be part of! Bless your heart for giving Charlie all that he needs to feel safe and happy!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie loves to cuddle on my lap . Pardon my black eyes. I had sinus surgery on Friday.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Lucky Charlie! Lucky Mom!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

New video of Charlie just enjoying himself. He loves to roll in the grass 

https://vimeo.com/169640851



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Nothing say 'HAPPY' like a 'roll in the grass'!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn:

Great video of Charlie. Tucker and Tonka love to do the same thing!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I am so upset right now and need to calm down. Charlie's daycare told me today they are worried that Charlie could be aggressive. He is NOT AGGRESSIVE! He is anxious. I have seen on certain occasions that Charlie will get adrenalized; like when Duke was attacked at the dog park and he was going to step in to cover Duke. But he never crossed the line and he listened to me when I told him to look at me and completely calmed down. If Duke has barked or growled at the dogs across the street (only very rarely) he would get a little amped up, but again not to aggressive state. So while they didn't say Charlie needs to leave daycare, they are setting the stage. The manager said she wants to talk to their trainer (who I don't agree with his training methods) and get back to me with next steps. I'm going to call the trainer I've used for Charlie in the past and get her thoughts. But if I pull Charlie from this daycare, I have to pull Duke. That means I'm going to have to come up with new options for them. From the last two years with Charlie I have no fear about Charlie biting a human. He shuts down. I think they are confusing adrenalized with aggression.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Take a deep breath - breathe! Take the time to consider your options, sounds like that daycare is no longer a good 'fit' for Charlie. Could be that he is overwhelmed, the staff is overwhelmed, stressed out -any number of things. I know you will do what needs to be done in Charlie's best interests, it is certainly not good for him to be in an environment where he feels the need to protect himself.

Hang in there, things will work out!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Charliethree is right. Calm down and look at your options. Since this has not occurred at daycare before I would wonder what sort of stimulus may have set this reaction off in Charlie. I would ask the manager what changes may have taken place there recently. New dogs? New staff? What has changed? You have said that they are going to talk with their trainer and that you do not agree with his methods. Is it possible that the trainer is setting the tone for the daycare? If so this perhaps is not the best place for Charlie and Duke. I would definitely talk with your trainer and ask if he/she can recommend a place better suited to Charlie's needs. Not all daycare places are created equal and if Charlie's getting worked up is being confused with aggression it is probably not a good place for him to be. To me it sounds as if something (a change of some sort) has frightened Charlie and whatever it is it is not good for Charlie.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank you Charliethree and G-Bear. I'm researching a couple of other daycares in the area and I do have a dogwalker that I use periodically who could probably step in if needed on interim basis. I just know the dogwalker is not enough for them; even at twice a day.

As I look back over the last year, I realize that I have become more vocal and unhappy at the daycare. They have too many dogs and have changed over staff twice. I don't recognize the folks anymore from the back who used to work so well with my guys. So if I'm reacting, I can only imagine how this feels for Duke and Charlie. I was talking to my husband earlier and he's been frustrated with how busy they get as well. That being said, he really likes the hours and location so is more hesitant to make a switch. My husband looks at it more from his perspective vs what's good for the dog...At the end of the day, it's my call and I have to do what's right. So I'm getting information to make the best decision I can given that I'm still pretty emotional about this right now.

I wouldn't say that I've calmed down yet, but I'm starting to put a plan together. Really appreciate the support from this forum. You've helped me more than once and I appreciate it more than you know.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I spoke with Charlie's trainer (not the one at the daycare) and am going to try another daycare on Friday that uses positive training methods and has much smaller groups of dogs to trainers. Charlie's trainer told me that she knows the owner and I will get honest feedback on whether Charlie should be in daycare or if it's too much for him.

I spoke with the manager at their current daycare. After a lot of fluff, I found out this has only happened twice in the last two years, same handler and Charlie was not an instigator, but becomes adrenalized once it starts. I asked how the handler managed Charlie when he would start to jump into the fray (as dog fights were starting) and she stated the handler would grab him by the collar and drag/force him to a kennel away from the other dogs. From everything I've read, you're not supposed to do that. At the end of the conversation, the manager said that she doesn't think Charlie enjoys daycare and she understands if I pull him. I wonder if that was the main point of all of this anyway as the other incidents were not mentioned to me previously. When I asked if Charlie was adjusting to daycare (prior to today) I was always told he was playing with the other dogs. Today I was told he mostly only plays with Duke or hangs by himself.

So my new plan may or may not involve daycare for both dogs. I may try a hybrid approach; 3 days daycare, 2 days dog walker. It depends on the second opinion I'm going to get on Friday. 

Thanks for listening and providing your thoughts. I have been really upset about this all day, but feel better after getting input from you and his trainer. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I have to say, I am literally stumped at how they are handling an aroused dog, they are so lucky Charlie didn't re-direct and bite one of them, that is NOT the way to handle a situation that has gone over the top. I cannot fathom why the daycare staff/manager would lie to you about how Charlie was doing there, and how he was spending most of his time. Sad for Charlie, they could not be truthful and upfront a long time ago.

They say 'things happen for a reason' - now you know the reason.

Good you have a 'tentative' plan in place, it may be that Charlie will benefit from a 'slow day', to relax/unwind, alternating with daycare time, to burn a little energy. For Charlie's sake I hope the new daycare is far more honest and 'upfront' with you than the previous one.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm keeping Charlie home with me tomorrow. I want to give him a day to unwind and just lie around. We can go for a walk as well. Have a good night everyone.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I tried out the new daycare today. It has a nice feel to it and about 50% of the dogs are golden retrievers  Charlie was really nervous when I dropped them off (as expected). I called about 2 hours in to see how he was doing and he had initiated play with Duke and interacted a little bit with some of the other dogs. He was more interested in soliciting pets from the handlers and they obliged. We're going to try it for the next 2 weeks to see how he does and they have promised to provide honest feedback on how he's doing.

Duke, of course, had a fabulous day and made friends with almost all of the other dogs LOL. The owner emailed me when she found out what breeder he is from. Apparently there are 3 other dogs from the same breeder who go there. I wonder if any of them have the same mom. She said one of the dogs looks almost identical to Duke. Duke's sire was retired after Duke's litter. Duke was born crypt-orchid and they did not breed his sire again.

I did have a nice conversation with the other daycare yesterday and feel better about some things. Some things were mis-communicated and I did appreciate the follow up conversation. They are looking to make some changes to their program and training methods, but they are about 6 months out from that. The manager said she completely understood that I needed to do what is right for both Charlie and Duke. I still don't agree with how the handler pulled Charlie by the collar but that will be a different conversation with them. Right now I have to see if they are going to hold me to 3 months contract and I need to be accommodating with them so that this doesn't end up costing me $$$'s.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Good to hear things worked out well for Charlie and Duke, hope it continues to be a 'good thing' for them.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charliethree said:


> Good to hear things worked out well for Charlie and Duke, hope it continues to be a 'good thing' for them.




If not, I will explore dog walker route for Charlie. It's why I'm taking small steps here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

jennretz said:


> If not, I will explore dog walker route for Charlie. It's why I'm taking small steps here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good for you, you will find the right 'combination'. 

Charlie and Duke are two very lucky boys to have you looking out for them!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I have come to the reluctant conclusion that I am a helicopter mom to my furkids...LOL.

In all seriousness, I am still upset about this whole thing with Charlie's original daycare. I was on the fence about what to do and had tested the new daycare for one day. I had still paid at the original daycare in advance so decided to take the boys there for a few hours on Saturday; knowing they wouldn't be as busy as usual. The manager pulled me aside and then the story about Charlie's behavior changed again. I take notes when I'm having these kinds of conversations and the original conversation with the manager was that Charlie had become adrenalyzed two times in two years and was amped up, but no mention of barking, snarling or growling. On Saturday, this had morphed into Charlie was growling and snarling and had increased in frequency. I have absolutely no idea what is the true scenario there. The manager kept saying how they wanted to work with me and would hate to lose us, but needed to make sure I was fully aware that Charlie was now considered a Grade 3 in aggressiveness (on what scale I'm not sure) and that I was fully aware of how serious this is. She also implied that I was doing Charlie a dis-service by having him on an anti-anxiety that the veterinary behaviorist suggested to help manage his anxiety. They kept blaming Charlie and weren't talking at all about the situation, what started the fights with the other dogs, etc. So then I felt like a bad mom for daring to bring him in on Saturday. It was just awkward.

Now I'm so worried about how Charlie is going to do at the new place. By the pictures on Facebook they are posting, he appears to be having a good time and is even allowing his picture to be taken. He wouldn't let the original daycare take his picture. I sent a long email to the owner of the new place yesterday explaining my concerns and feedback I would like to receive from her. I haven't heard back from her yet. But the manager at the new daycare told Steve last night that Charlie was becoming friendly with some of the other goldens and appeared to be relaxing a little bit more.

My biggest fear is that I'm letting my agenda drive the situation and not what is right for Charlie. My gut tells me Charlie enjoys the socialization and would hate being home alone all day. He knows my routine and as soon as I put my dishes in the dishwasher in the morning he attaches to my side and clearly wants to come with me. I've been ordering books off Amazon about working with fearful dogs, but I really don't know if I'm helping or hurting Charlie at this point. And I know I need to relax, but that has never been a strong point of mine


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I am pretty sure I understand where you are coming from, the previous daycare let you down big time and now it sounds like they are spinning tales about the situation with Charlie. Keep in mind that IF in fact Charlie was snarling and growling at them, there was a reason, something they were doing, or had a history of doing, (that perhaps triggered memories from the past), made him feel threatened, defensive. Dogs don't lie and they don't warn without a reason for doing so. 
Something is not adding up, and quite honestly the best thing you could have done is to remove him from that situation. 

I saw the pictures of Charlie at the new daycare, and yes, to me he does look a little stressed, but the situation is new for him, so perhaps, just needs a little more time to settle in. It could well be he is not comfortable in a large group of dogs and would do better at home, where he feels safe, he can relax and feel at ease. Keep in mind that not all dogs enjoy the company of other dogs, it can be overwhelming for them, and it is hard to know what Charlie experienced before he came to you. If I remember correctly he was found living on the streets, it is possible that his experiences with other groups of dogs were not all that good. 

Your heart is in the right place, you want to protect him, do what is best for him, but it is difficult to know what that means for him and you have to do what is 'workable' for you.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Jenn, if you are a helicopter fur parent it is because you care deeply about your dogs and their well being. Charlie is a special dog with needs that are different than Duke. He needs you to watch over him and the situation and I, as the mom to another "special" dog, applaud what you do for both Charlie and Duke. You have to trust your instincts. Your gut feeling was that there was something wrong at the previous daycare and you removed Charlie from that situation. Of course the manager of that facility is going to try to spin the story to make the daycare look good, even at the price of possibly exaggerating Charlie's behavior. Nobody really wants to admit that they may have done something to initiate a problem...especially when there is a paying customer involved. 
I also have a special dog. Jack is not a golden. He is a black and tan coonhound. We ended up with Jack because no one wanted him. No one. He had been abused, was terrified of people, loud noises and was a resource guarder. Because he was also very large he was a scary boy. We took a chance on Jack. After 2 years of very intensive training directed mainly at allowing him to realize that in this house hands don't hit and loud voices don't mean harm will come to him my Jack is doing well but it means that, just as I would do for a special needs child, I had to advocate for Jack. And I had to trust my gut and watch what Jack was telling me by his body language and behavior. You have become very good at doing that with Charlie and he has blossomed under your care. So Jenn, never apologize for being a helicopter fur parent and always trust your instincts. Charlie is so very lucky to have you and I really, really hope this new daycare is the right fit for both of your boys. And btw they are both beautiful


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank you Sarah and G-Bear. I do feel like his mom and somebody is attacking my "boy". My husband picked up the dogs again today and they said they felt Charlie relaxed a bit more today. There were a couple of good pictures where he looked more relaxed and one where he wasn't quite as relaxed. I do know it takes Charlie a little bit of time to adjust (2 years before he would take a treat on a walk and he still only goes #1 and #2 when on leash LOL ))), but if he's interacting with the other dogs besides Duke and not hiding in a corner that's progress from 2 years ago.

I just received, "A Guide to Living With & Training a Fearful Dog" from amazon today. I'll read it this weekend. I'm getting a bit anxious because my husband and I are leaving on vacation at the end of this month and I don't feel comfortable boarding them at the new place yet and I don't want to use the old daycare because of everything that has gone down. My step-daughter is willing to help, but she works nights so I might enlist the high schooler and her mom from across the street to feed them and let them out back and play. I wouldn't want to put a 16 year old in the position of trying to walk two 70 lb dogs. They love to play with her and she loves to throw the ball for them. I'm just trying to make sure there's coverage every day.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Breathe Jenn breathe.........

I think you did the right thing taking Charlie and Duke out of the former day care, I don't think things add up either. Charlie sounds like he is enjoying the new place, it's a change for him and it's going to take time, give him the time he needs to adjust. 

Do you have a contract with the previous day care? If so look at it to see if there is a clause that may get you out of it, check their policy or speak with the manager to see if you can get your money back.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> I spoke with Charlie's trainer (not the one at the daycare) and am going to try another daycare on Friday that uses positive training methods and has much smaller groups of dogs to trainers. Charlie's trainer told me that she knows the owner and I will get honest feedback on whether Charlie should be in daycare or if it's too much for him.
> 
> I spoke with the manager at their current daycare. After a lot of fluff, I found out this has only happened twice in the last two years, same handler and Charlie was not an instigator, but becomes adrenalized once it starts. I asked how the handler managed Charlie when he would start to jump into the fray (as dog fights were starting) and she stated the handler would grab him by the collar and drag/force him to a kennel away from the other dogs. From everything I've read, you're not supposed to do that. At the end of the conversation, the manager said that she doesn't think Charlie enjoys daycare and she understands if I pull him. I wonder if that was the main point of all of this anyway as the other incidents were not mentioned to me previously. When I asked if Charlie was adjusting to daycare (prior to today) I was always told he was playing with the other dogs. Today I was told he mostly only plays with Duke or hangs by himself.
> 
> ...


Jenn: A new daycare sounds like a great idea and I think you idea about a hybrid approach might be the best. Just have to say that in my situation as in many others I'm sure, we could not afford to take our dogs to daycare. Ours stayed at home with one another and seemed to be happy. We came straight home everyday after work.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I have figured out a plan for next week while we're on vacation. My step-daughter will housesit/pupsit. They will go to daycare while she's at class and neighbor across the street will feed them and let then out before bedtime on the nights she works. On the nights neither one are available their dog walker will get them from daycare, feed them and walk them. This is way more expensive and involved than just boarding them, but I didn't want to stress Charlie more by boarding him in a place he's gone for two weeks. Plus I'll be checking in on the cameras. Im kind of nervous about the logistics of all this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You're so organized, hope it goes smoothly for everyone. 
Enjoy your trip.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

My step-daughter came over tonight and we talked everything through and she reassured me that she can handle this. I'm having such a hard time relaxing right now and am so worried about how everything is going to go here. I know I need the vacation, but I'm having a hard time getting excited to go....and yet I know it's important to have some couple time as well. 

Thank you for saying it appears I'm organized....I haven't felt that way in a long time...


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Here's a picture from yesterday. Really surprised that Charlie is letting them take his picture. He just let me start again in the last couple of months...

He looks happy and relaxed....










He's also been less anxious when I'm picking him up the last two nights


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Sounds like things are working out well for Charlie - so happy for you. 
He looks like he is getting pretty comfy with his new daycare. 

Bless your heart for hanging in there, and what you feel is best for him (both of them).


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

The new daycare has a different vibe. Less chaotic; not so many dogs. No loud semi's driving by.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to read and see how well Charlie is doing, he looks very happy. 
Glad this has worked out for him.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Another good picture of Charlie at daycare











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Happy 4th Birthday Charlie boy...you are very loved 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 4th Birthday to handsome Charlie!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am so glad to hear the Charlie's new daycare is working out well for him. He looks so happy in the photos you've posted. Happy 4th Birthday, Charlie! You are a handsome boy


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Charlie is such a handsome boy. Wishing him a wonderful, happy birthday.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I took them to daycare this morning so they can play. He's so much more relaxed at this new place. It's quite a difference.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

jennretz said:


> I took them to daycare this morning so they can play. He's so much more relaxed at this new place. It's quite a difference.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to hear!!
Happy Birthday, Charlie!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke and Charlie playing with Charlie's new bday toys....

https://vimeo.com/173286029


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

So cute! Duke obviously liked Charlie's presents! Thanks for posting. I love seeing your boys The ball he is playing with is awesome! Would you be able to tell me where could I get one like that for my "kids"?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

G-bear said:


> So cute! Duke obviously liked Charlie's presents! Thanks for posting. I love seeing your boys The ball he is playing with is awesome! Would you be able to tell me where could I get one like that for my "kids"?




I got it at Petsmart when I went in to get the ointment LOL. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

Charlie have a VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!

Ken and I go to PetSmart, too!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I dropped Charlie and Duke off today at the new daycare. Charlie was relaxed walking in and happy when we got there. I watched him with the worker who was going to take him back and he was as relaxed with her as he is with people in our home. It just amazes me what a difference this has made for him. I had a much harder time than he did making this change.

I have a significant credit at the other place (paid 3 months in advance and only used 1 month). I think the manager is trying to work something out with me that we can both agree on. They have a new trainer they are working with; in addition to the one I don't agree with. This new trainer uses positive training methods and they called last week to see if I would be interested in doing some agility training with her; meeting her and seeing if I like her style. I might try it with Duke and then use what I learn there with Charlie at home. I have heard that learning agility is a great way for a dog to learn confidence and I just think Duke would really enjoy it as well. In my house, I basically train them both on the same things, but always use Duke when an audience is involved and Charlie 1:1 with me...


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Good to hear you can see, sense and feel the difference the new daycare has made for Charlie!

And yes! Absolutely - agility can be a great confidence booster for an anxious/fearful dog! Just keep in mind it is the 'journey' that matters, not the destination, it is not about getting it 'right', it is about having fun!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I really like the manager at Charlie's new daycare. We were speaking this morning about how Charlie is doing. She was off work yesterday afternoon when the storms hit and she called her workers to see how Charlie was doing. I had already picked him up, but she was thinking of his well-being. To me, that is going above and beyond her job responsibility. I feel like they are treating him as if he were theirs. That's what I've wanted for him. And they love Duke too. I keep getting stories about how obsessed Duke is with the hose and how great his temperament is. My two boys are clearly happy when I'm picking them up; both of them! Not just Duke.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I think you have found an amazing daycare for the boys! 
You can all breathe a little easier.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

That is wonderful. And I am very impressed that the owner checked up on Charlie because of the storms. Doing that on her day off is above and beyond the call of duty. I think you've found a wonderful and safe place for the boys. I am so glad


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

This is slightly off topic, but I've decided to volunteer at our local animal shelter. It's a low-kill shelter (<3% annually due to aggression issues or health concerns). I couldn't handle a high-kill shelter. They have a program for volunteers to help with training and walking dogs. The training is positive reinforcement only (clicker training) based on A Sound Beginning program for new adopters. I'm finding that I am more and more interested in training; especially positive focused. I'm thinking much further down the road, I can be building my network and experience so that when I'm ready to step back from corporate world I have a foundation established. It's something to help balance out a stressful job. Fingers crossed I can manage this with my schedule and the boys.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie had his annual follow up with the cardiologist today and received great news. Last year we established a baseline because his VHS score was above 10. She did an echo-cardiogram and said everything looks good and unless he starts having symptoms we don't need to worry about coming back again. He just has a larger heart. I had Duke with us to see the dermatologist and he always helps Charlie calm down. With the ointment for his nose, some really good treats and his favorite plush toy, he was so good. He got nervous still, but it was the first time he approached both vets and asked for pets. I just felt so good for him. That is the most amazing progress I've seen yet.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Charlie had his annual follow up with the cardiologist today and received great news. Last year we established a baseline because his VHS score was above 10. She did an echo-cardiogram and said everything looks good and unless he starts having symptoms we don't need to worry about coming back again. He just has a larger heart. I had Duke with us to see the dermatologist and he always helps Charlie calm down. With the ointment for his nose, some really good treats and his favorite plush toy, he was so good. He got nervous still, but it was the first time he approached both vets and asked for pets. I just felt so good for him. That is the most amazing progress I've seen yet.


Jenn: That is really wonderful news about Charlie. That is wonderful about volunteering at your shelter. So glad that you have found a caring daycare for the boys!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks Karen. It's amazing what a difference this had made for Charlie. He's relaxed at the new place and clearly likes two of the workers there. He leans into them for snuggles, etc. I just love this amazing boy.

Summers are still harder for him because of the fireworks (non-stop from Kane County Cougers) and storms. But he's made such progress. He's putting himself in the basement each night when he's ready for bed and I'm letting him do it. If that's where he feels comfortable, he can be there. My husband made the mistake of saying that he thought Charlie should have come further by now. Boy did he get an earful on what "progress" is and how much Charlie has come to trust us and learned to play etc. For the first time ever, Charlie rolled over on his back to let my husband rub his belly. I'm the only person he's done that for since we had him. Once I educated my husband, he said he was sorry he said anything LOL


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I am so frustrated with the weather! I am ready for fall and winter. No more storms and/or fireworks to deal with...haven't been able to do any decent walk in almost two weeks because of rain or humidity.

Doesn't look much better for this week.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie continues to amaze and surprise me. He will make wonderful progress and then revert back to anxious behavior in a moment. The non-stop thunderstorms have been a challenge this summer. He has decided the basement bathroom is his "safe" place and we just keep the basement door open. At daycare, he picked the bathroom there for his safe place. He prefers it to the other room they were putting him in. There may be some validity to the plumbing interfering with the electrical impulses of the storm??? I've heard that theory. He was absolutely wonderful with my niece's baby when they were here last week and settled down after the first night. He was the one I was more worried about but Duke is the one who was more challenging with that. 

I'm in the process of extending my patio in the backyard and had the deck removed. Which meant I had to take Charlie out the front to take him to the back last night. He would not go the bathroom and was completely stressed with the change. This morning the cement had dried enough on our new steps that I let him go out the back door. All was good. He reacts very strongly to any change in his environment. And I just have to wonder how incredibly vulnerable he really is and how much love he still has. I'm very protective of him


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Charlie has been such a lucky boy to have ended up in your home. I don't think most people would have gone to the extent that you have gone to making sure Charlie is feeling safe, comfortable and loved. He has had huge progress with you and had he been anywhere else I don't think he would have come so far. You have been a blessing in Charlie's life and, I, for one, thank you. He is such a beautiful sweet boy.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I wrestled back and forth on what to do with the credit I had at the prior daycare. After having another conversation with the manager and meeting the agility trainer, I decided to enroll both Charlie and Duke in private sessions with the new trainer. I really like her style and they both seem to really like her. I was upfront with the manager that I didn't think Charlie would take to it and that he probably wouldn't be doing the classes past the first session. I was completely wrong. I've never seen him come out of his shell like this outside of home. He is having fun and Duke's having a blast as well. For as long as he seems like it's fun and not stressing him out I will let him do it. He actually did better than Duke the first session....Duke scared himself by knocking a bar off and it took him a minute.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

That is wonderful! I am so glad that Charlie has found something fun to do away from home and the fact that Duke loves it too and they can do it together is an added bonus


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Wonderful news!! So happy for all of you! Agility has been a lot of fun and so helpful for my 'anxious' crew, it truly has been a confidence builder for them. Fun times ahead for all of you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Big Smile*



jennretz said:


> I wrestled back and forth on what to do with the credit I had at the prior daycare. After having another conversation with the manager and meeting the agility trainer, I decided to enroll both Charlie and Duke in private sessions with the new trainer. I really like her style and they both seem to really like her. I was upfront with the manager that I didn't think Charlie would take to it and that he probably wouldn't be doing the classes past the first session. I was completely wrong. I've never seen him come out of his shell like this outside of home. He is having fun and Duke's having a blast as well. For as long as he seems like it's fun and not stressing him out I will let him do it. He actually did better than Duke the first session....Duke scared himself by knocking a bar off and it took him a minute.


Jenn: That is so wonderful that Charlie and Duke like it!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie likes to keep me on my toes. Tonight I had both boys out in the yard and I was working with Duke on "sit pretty"; probably no more than 2 minutes. In that time, Charlie had somehow gotten one of the tiki torches onto the ground and was chewing on the wick. It was empty, but the wick had the tiki fluid on it; 20 minutes and $65 later, ASPCA confirmed that the major thing to watch out for is vomiting and diarrhea. PLUS, Charlie received an extra meal tonight just to make sure something was in his stomach to help absorb anything he may have ingested. That is the second time I've had to call them because of Charlie. The first time he ingested part of a rag I had used a rug cleaner to clean up carpet. He finds the oddest things to chew on and I try so hard to manage the things he has access to. He finds things I don't even think of.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh Charlie! You have got to stop doing this to your mom! You are gonna give her a heart attack! Jenn, do you have poison control on speed dial? Am embarrassed to admit that I do....Bailey keeps eating odd things. Most recently a nest of baby mice. So I feel your pain. I really do.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Hope Charlie (and you) has peaceful night with no vomiting and diarrhea. I did not know you have to pay for consulting with ASPCA.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm going to plug ASPCA's # into my phone going forward LOL. Seriously though, why would a tiki torch even have appealed to him???

Charlie has taught me all about poison control....


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

New pic of Charlie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Charlie is really a good looking boy, what a character.........

Great to hear he and Duke are having fun doing agility.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*



jennretz said:


> New pic of Charlie
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jenn: LOVE this picture of Charlie, what a looker!

Dogs are PERPETUAL two year olds!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

He is so handsome! I love the darker goldens Charlie, be nice to your mama now. No more tiki torches for you!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

He looks so innocent, but we all know how much trouble he can get into LOL


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Charlie is very handsome! He has the same fur mark on the top of his nose like my Charlie. I am glad all went well.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Charlie is very handsome! He has the same fur mark on the top of his nose like my Charlie. I am glad all went well.


It's hard to believe that he's also 4 years old (same as Duke). Duke is going grey faster and most people mistakenly think that Duke is much older. They're basically the same age  Charlie is getting a little bit of grey sprinkled in, but it's not nearly as pronounced as Duke's. He's curled up in his little spot tonight acting all innocent LOL


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

My Charlie will be 4 in September, on 25th. No greys yet but mammy has a plenty! :smile2:. It's funny I worry more about his and my daughter's age than about my own.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So Charlie just threw up....he was polite enough to indicate he needed to go outside and then promptly threw up....some kibble, some leaves....and some of Duke's poop that he got to apparently (he doesn't eat his own and I must have missed this). There is nothing worse than cleaning up regurgitated poop!!! I don't have the weakest stomach but this came close to doing me in. He seems to be doing much better now. I don't know why he won't stop eating poop :-( I clean it up as soon as I see either go, but obviously I missed some.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Poor Charlie, they look so pathetic when they are getting sick. 

Have to agree, it is probably one of the worst things to have to clean up. Would love the answer to your question too! I have had a number of dogs of various breeds over the years and none of them were poop eaters, they would go 'miles' out of their way to avoid it, but I have two golden 'snackers', and it is frustrating.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie had a good time today. We focused on weaves and jumps. I'll put Duke's video in his thread.

https://vimeo.com/181410935


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie this morning...









Duke this morning....












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Charlie is just so darn beautiful! I assume this photo means that Charlie had a good night's sleep in "his" bed because it looks like he has claimed ownership of it. LOL. I love seeing pictures Charlie
Thanks for posting them


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

G-bear said:


> Charlie is just so darn beautiful! I assume this photo means that Charlie had a good night's sleep in "his" bed because it looks like he has claimed ownership of it. LOL. I love seeing pictures Charlie
> Thanks for posting them


Charlie loves sleeping in the living room anymore, but I leave the bedroom door propped open. When he thinks I've slept in enough he comes upstairs and breathes on me until I bring him up onto the bed. He then promptly requests belly rubs and ear scratches and takes over the half of the bed that Duke isn't occupying LOL.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Some new pics of Charlie 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I came home from dinner tonight to find my lunch bag in several pieces and my freezer gel pack ripped and leaking the freezing compound on my living room floor. Mind you, this was far back on my counter top and required some effort to get it down. I quickly called ASPCA and told them I suspected Charlie had done this although Duke may have participated or been exposed. After we verified it's a new cool pack (older cool packs are toxic), they said to watch for vomiting and diarrhea. After I got off the phone, I reviewed my nestcam. Charlie was innocent....it was all Duke!!!! I couldn't believe it. Not sure why I didn't think to look at my nestcam first. So now I watch Duke.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Poor Charlie! He would never have been able to clear his name, if you didn't have it on tape! 

Hope Duke is okay!!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Ha! Duke figured you'd blame poor innocent Charlie. The silly boy forgot he was on "candid camera". Lol. I am glad that they are both ok. Duke was probably just looking for lunch leftovers


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*So excited! Just got approved for rescue!*

I never suspected Duke....I think I need to better manage my home environment. I can't even blame my husband for leaving my bag where it could be reached. That's all on me...

Both boys seem fine. I worry too much, but still need to do better job of keeping things up and out of reach.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

jennretz said:


> I never suspected Duke....I think I need to better manage my home environment. I can't even blame my husband for leaving my bag where it could be reached. That's all on me...
> 
> Both boys seem fine. I worry too much, but still need to do better job of keeping things up and out of reach.
> 
> ...


Kind of funny how we automatically assume that it is one before we even consider that it may be the other. 

They are our best 'teachers'!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yep!*



Charliethree said:


> Kind of funny how we automatically assume that it is one before we even consider that it may be the other.
> 
> They are our best 'teachers'!!!


We always ASSUME it was Tucker, but who knows it could have been Tonka!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Your pics of Charlie are awesome!! What a beautiful boy, he looks like my Tucker!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen - I love the reds! Your Tucker is quite handsome as well  and they do look a lot alike.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sarah - you are so right! Charlie is always my "eater" of bad things it never entered my mind it was Duke. The only reason I looked at nestcam was to see what time he had done it! Imagine my surprise when I saw it was Duke LOL.

Both boys are fine today. We just got back from a nice long walk and now they're taking naps. This afternoon we have agility. Sundays are fun days with them.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie and Duke had a great time at agility today! I have a treat that works great for both of them (Charlie not usually food motivated and Duke's allergies). They both were focused and had a blast; it helped she had pulled the chute and the a-frame out again. Both dogs love them. They learned the dog walk and started on the teeter totter today. We were careful with the introduction (no loud banging noises). They are now both passed out


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Charlie and Duke had a great time at agility today! I have a treat that works great for both of them (Charlie not usually food motivated and Duke's allergies). They both were focused and had a blast; it helped she had pulled the chute and the a-frame out again. Both dogs love them. They learned the dog walk and started on the teeter totter today. We were careful with the introduction (no loud banging noises). They are now both passed out


Charlie and Duke sure have a fun life!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I did not know it was going to storm today and Charlie was home alone when it hit. I got a text from my step-daughter that he was completely panicked when she got there. I feel like a bad mom. I called daycare and they have him in a dark room with soothing music playing. The manager said he was very panicked when my step-daughter dropped him off. I messed up :-(


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Mother Nature should have sent out a 'memo'!! Sorry this has happened, I truly understand where you are coming from. Take it easy on yourself!! he will be alright. 

Good to hear they are loving the agility, it is amazing how some fun and learning time tires them out.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

He always gets anxious when it storms, but it is so much worse when no one is home with him. On the days I'm home and it's raining he will stick by my side and basically tell me I am not leaving him home alone. He just needs someone present when it happens, even if he goes off by himself. He likes to know someone is nearby. I need to check the weather for the rest of the week...


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

We may not be able to 'hug' their fears away, but we can, and should, give them what they need, a sense of security, a safe place to live and play.

Charlie has definitely found that in you!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Aw Jenn, I'm so sorry! Poor Charlie. I know how scared he gets and I am sorry you couldn't be with him. I feel as if I should have sent you a warning about the storms. We got them last night here and I knew they were heading your way. In fact I even thought of Charlie. I find myself constantly trying to keep on top of the wx forecasts so I can get Jack's ointment on his nose and thundershirt on in time. Mother Nature doesn't always cooperate. I do the best I can but sometimes I mess up and poor Jack suffers for it. I hate that. We all do the best we can for them but sometimes we fail. I think you succeed a whole lot more often than you fail tho and Charlie is so lucky to be with someone who puts his needs above her own. I don't know about you but I am looking forward to winter with its lack of thunderstorms and fireworks. Sigh....course not the snow and cold. FYI they say we have more nasty wx coming in here tonight...it usually heads your way within about 8 hours so heads up.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Looks like good weather tonight and tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm glad your weather is improving. We are getting bad storms here right now. Torrential rain, a lot of thunder and lightning and I am sitting in the walk in closet with my dog Jack as tonight the thunder is so constant that even the calming ointment and thundershirt aren't quite enough to calm his fears. So tonight he will curl up in the closet with me beside him reading a book. Some nights are like this, as you well know. And I hope these storms don't head southeast towards you and Charlie


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

"So tonight he will curl up in the closet with me beside him reading a book." 

This is probably one of the most heartwarming things I have read in some time. Jack is so lucky to have found someone who 'gets it'!! Bless your heart for understanding, and being there for him!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charliethree said:


> "So tonight he will curl up in the closet with me beside him reading a book."
> 
> This is probably one of the most heartwarming things I have read in some time. Jack is so lucky to have found someone who 'gets it'!! Bless your heart for understanding, and being there for him!!




Couldn't agree more! Hope the night went ok.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I hope the storms which were here last night miss you! Had a lot of lightning, thunder and flooding here from the torrential rain. Jack worried himself into an exhausted sleep last night. He slept with us. Funny how they have to sleep between their people (using their pillows, I might add) when afraid. All is well this morning here....although I did wake up with a mouthful of dog hair. Note to self...brush Jack. Lol


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I am glad Jack has found his safe place and his safe human, too. Thank you for taking such exceptional care of him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*G Bear*



G-bear said:


> I'm glad your weather is improving. We are getting bad storms here right now. Torrential rain, a lot of thunder and lightning and I am sitting in the walk in closet with my dog Jack as tonight the thunder is so constant that even the calming ointment and thundershirt aren't quite enough to calm his fears. So tonight he will curl up in the closet with me beside him reading a book. Some nights are like this, as you well know. And I hope these storms don't head southeast towards you and Charlie


G Bear: I am sure Jack appreciates a parent like you!:wink2:0


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

G-bear said:


> I hope the storms which were here last night miss you! Had a lot of lightning, thunder and flooding here from the torrential rain. Jack worried himself into an exhausted sleep last night. He slept with us. Funny how they have to sleep between their people (using their pillows, I might add) when afraid. All is well this morning here....although I did wake up with a mouthful of dog hair. Note to self...brush Jack. Lol


Just like human kids do sometimes, Jack is very lucky to have you for a mom.
It's a labor of love, not really labor, we'll do whatever it takes for these special ones.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm still catching up with Charlie's story (on page 75 - reading it when I get a little block of time, bit by bit) but his story is wonderful so far!

I used the "stroke the ears" method of calming Gunner down last night after reading it here in your thread! He's not a rescue - but he was re-homed to us and he's certainly got a nervous disposition, coming back from obedience class last night, 3 loud motorcycles pulled up next to the truck and he was trying to get under my skin from the back seat! I'm happy he comes to his people for comfort at least. 

Can't wait to read the rest and get caught up, but Charlie is one lucky boy!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

G-bear said:


> I'm glad your weather is improving. We are getting bad storms here right now. Torrential rain, a lot of thunder and lightning and I am sitting in the walk in closet with my dog Jack as tonight the thunder is so constant that even the calming ointment and thundershirt aren't quite enough to calm his fears. So tonight he will curl up in the closet with me beside him reading a book. Some nights are like this, as you well know. And I hope these storms don't head southeast towards you and Charlie


Poor Jack. So hard to see them like that. I've done exactly what you did; sat in the walk in closest with Charlie LOL.....these anxious boys! They just are so vulnerable, it just makes you want to protect them and help them feel as safe as they can.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

B and G Mom said:


> I'm still catching up with Charlie's story (on page 75 - reading it when I get a little block of time, bit by bit) but his story is wonderful so far!
> 
> I used the "stroke the ears" method of calming Gunner down last night after reading it here in your thread! He's not a rescue - but he was re-homed to us and he's certainly got a nervous disposition, coming back from obedience class last night, 3 loud motorcycles pulled up next to the truck and he was trying to get under my skin from the back seat! I'm happy he comes to his people for comfort at least.
> 
> Can't wait to read the rest and get caught up, but Charlie is one lucky boy!


Hope it helped Gunner to calm down some. Sometimes it works for Charlie, but when he's really worked up I just let him go where he feels safe. I believe that stress builds in dogs and making them "work" through what they are afraid of when they are in that anxious mode is counter productive. My goal is for Charlie to feel safe long term because he trusts me and knows he's safe with me.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

jennretz said:


> Poor Jack. So hard to see them like that. I've done exactly what you did; sat in the walk in closest with Charlie LOL.....these anxious boys! They just are so vulnerable, it just makes you want to protect them and help them feel as safe as they can.


But they are SO worth whatever it takes to make them feel better


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

jennretz said:


> Hope it helped Gunner to calm down some. Sometimes it works for Charlie, but when he's really worked up I just let him go where he feels safe. I believe that stress builds in dogs and making them "work" through what they are afraid of when they are in that anxious mode is counter productive. My goal is for Charlie to feel safe long term because he trusts me and knows he's safe with me.


Gunner isn't quite as afraid or anxious as Charlie and of course we were in the truck so he had no where to go to hide, at home he will head to his crate. I didn't want him to think negatively of the truck since I think he has mixed feelings about car rides as it is. Since we were on the road your ear thing came to mind so with one hand on the wheel, I used the other to stroke his right ear (he had poked his head under my arm trying to crawl into my skin) and I think it helped. As soon as the motorcycles were by us for about 10 minutes and didn't come back he relaxed. I can't wait to keep reading and pick up other tips!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Glad it helped Gunner. He sounds sweet we all learn from one another. That's what I love about this forum...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

This forum certainly is wonderful!

I have finally caught up on Charlie's story!

So glad they're both enjoying agility... it was a big help with my past fearful dog Bailey - who was also a red boy!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Picture of Duke and Charlie @ daycare 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

So adorable.... they look like they're having the best day!!!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

The last 3 days, Charlie has had two bouts of "wheezing"....I don't know how else to describe it. It almost sounds like he's choking or can't catch his air and it's not how he sounds when he has kennel cough. On Sunday, I thought he choked on a piece of kibble, but he did it again tonight. 

He had this over a year ago and we saw the internist, had his heart checked, etc. and hypothesized it was acid reflux. He really hasn't had an episode since we started the pepcid last year. If it happens again I'll try to record it. He's never once done it in front of the vet and not sure what other tests we can run unless I can get this recorded to show them. It's a puzzle and I'm slightly worried...


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I hope that Charlie's wheezing is just a temporary thing which won't return. It is so hard when something happens and we don't know what it is from and it can't be duplicated at the vet's office. I know how much you do to keep both Charlie and Duke healthy and happy and I am really sorry you are dealing with this. I love the photo of Duke and Charlie at daycare. It is a photo of pure joy. I am so glad that their new daycare turned out so well for your boys


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I do love that picture from their new daycare. To see Charlie that carefree has been 2 years in the making. It warms my heart to see those two together


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Oooh Charlie! Sending positive thoughts, hope everything turns out well!

Love the picture of the 'boys'! Looks like you hit the jackpot with that daycare!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Could it be allergies? I struggle more in the fall than I do in the spring and sometimes get a tickle - I wonder if that can happen to dogs too? Is it like a hack? Like a throat clearing? You also mentioned a wheeze... poor thing!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie and Duke (mostly Charlie) decided that yoga time was fun time this morning






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie and Duke*

Just love all the pictures of Charlie and Duke. They sure love one another, just like my Tucker and Tonka!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Needless to say I did not get much yoga done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ha!Ha!*

What, was someone in the way?


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Who needs yoga, when you have all that doggie love to relax you and put a smile on your face? 
You will just have to get to work and show them how to do it!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I think they were trying to teach you some new yoga positions...the downward dog in repose position, perhaps? Lol. I love seeing pics of Charlie and Duke. They are such beautiful boys!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie definitely forced me to adapt my yoga positions LOL....he kept licking my face every time I tried to do cobra and decided to lay completely on me when I was doing bridge position....do you know how HARD it is to get a 65 lb dog off you when you are completely flat on your back??? LOL...

Charlie had a good day today despite the drizzle. He doesn't appeared phased at all. 

Following up on the sound he made the other day, I just found out there have been cases of kennel cough at daycare. It's at the old daycare as well where they've had one case and we do agility there. He hasn't done it again since the other night. Both boys would have been exposed two weeks ago. There's been no new cases since so right now I monitor them. If they start to cough I'll have to pull them from daycare.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Well, you know Jenn, the bridge position is supposed to rejuvenate you and help strengthen your back, neck and thighs...I am sure that sweet Charlie just thought by adding a "little bit" more weight you would feel even better and stronger
And those doggy kisses during yoga? Well those were simply a motivational incentive. Lol. Dogs and yoga do not go together well in our house. Bailey is convinced that anyone prone on a floor (or anywhere near prone) is in immediate need of his special first aid which requires many kisses and usually 65 lbs of dog walking on a stomach. I am glad Charlie is better. Hopefully he won't come down with kennel cough!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

You guys make me laugh! You are correct, dogs and yoga do not go together....

It's starting to rain again; supposed to most of the day. We did get a walk in earlier so should be ok. Charlie's down in the basement, but stress doesn't seem off the charts.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Poor Charlie, expecting the noise that goes with the rain, good that he is coping a little better with it though. 
It is raining here today, I think my Charlie is 'hiding' - he doesn't like to get his feet wet, doesn't appreciate Mother Nature 'messing' with his 'hair do'.

Love the pictures of your boys - they are so handsome, and always look so happy, content. They are truly living the good life, it is easy to tell!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Poor Charlie and poor you! Rain on a Saturday stinks. We are currently at our lake place where (for a change) the sun is shining and it is beautiful outdoors. Unfortunately the dogs have been banished to the house as the wrestling team from an area high school is here taking out our dock. A few minutes ago a very nice boy came to the door and asked me to bring Jack and Bailey indoors as they were being a little too helpful and the team was tripping over them. So the dogs are sitting near the door sulking. Lol. Poor pups. I told them it is only for 30 minutes and then they can go play with their weave poles when the boys all leave but neither dog seems impressed by my promise. Dogs can sulk so effectively.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

That picture is truly funny; they have mastered the art of pathetic. So cute...


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

They refused to even look at me when I took that picture. They were just plain angry that I took them away from all of those boys. Jack and Bailey were absolutely convinced that the wrestling team had come to play with them. The dock removal was, in Jack and Bailey's minds, an unnecessary event. I mean, 12 -- count them -- 12 BOYS for them to PLAY with. So, I was the EVIL mom who locked them in the house away from the fun. The fact that Bailey, in his over exuberance, had knocked one of the boys off of the dock and into the lake was, in the minds of my dogs, an immaterial fact. Sigh. Yes. They have perfected the art of sulking.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Baily knocked one of the boys off the dock? I wish you had a picture of that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I wish I had a video of it! All I know is that a very small boy (I was expecting these wrestlers to look like the Incredible Hulk but some were pretty small) came to the door soaking wet and asked me if I could please bring the dogs inside because they were tripping over them. I suspect that Bailey, who loves to jump off of the dock, thought that when the boys were taking the panels off of the dock that they were on the dock waiting to dive in...so he helped one of them. Sigh. Sometimes Bailey has his own special perception of reality. Luckily the boys thought it was funny and it was fairly warm yesterday. For his part, Jack, just stood and watched the shenanigans. Jack never actually participates in the mischief. He's more like the driver of Bailey's get away car....not totally involved but not exactly innocent either


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie had an outstanding day at agility yesterday! I couldn't believe how well he did. We had the whole obstacle course out (believe it or not, it's been 8 weeks) and we wanted to see how they would do and what we needed to continue to work on. We started with Duke and he was very easily distracted and not focused. He refused to do the jumps and the only thing he was interested in doing was the a-frame. He just wanted to play, play and play some more. He did settle down eventually to do the tunnel and the weave poles, but the jumps continued to challenge him. 

We then switched to Charlie (and my hopes were not high after Duke). Charlie had a blast and hit every jump, tunnel, the dog walk and the teeter-totter. The only thing that continues to challenge him are weaves  I wish I had been able to record it. You wouldn't have believed it.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Yeah Charlie!!!! I am so impressed! I have been letting Bailey play around with weave and jump poles (just to burn off energy) and after a month he loves it but is no where near Charlie's level. Charlie has done amazingly in just 8 short weeks. I am very, very impressed. Good Boy Charlie!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

G-bear said:


> Yeah Charlie!!!! I am so impressed! I have been letting Bailey play around with weave and jump poles (just to burn off energy) and after a month he loves it but is no where near Charlie's level. Charlie has done amazingly in just 8 short weeks. I am very, very impressed. Good Boy Charlie!


I may have somewhat exaggerated how perfectly he did all the parts. The fact that he did the entire course made me very proud. He is really comfortable with the jumps, the tunnel, the a-frame and the dog walk. He's not as comfortable with the teeter totter, but is doing it with lots of treats. He does tend to want to jump off the end, but the trainer is holding it and gently lowering it so it doesn't bang and scare him. The weaves continue to be a challenge; there's something about them. They don't scare him, but he loses focus on them and wants to jump around them to get treats...>

I am very, very proud of him though. I couldn't have predicted this 8 weeks ago. And he knows when we're going. If I say let's go to agility he jumps up from whatever he's doing and is heading towards the garage door. I love to see him so excited :grin2:


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

It is always so wonderful when we find that 'one thing' that truly puts a smile on their faces. Good to hear the boys are loving it, even if 'co-operation' was not the Duke's 'to do' list today.

The weave poles tend to be a tough one for some of them. It can take a while for them to build that confidence and the 'muscle memory' that lends to the fluid movement of weaving through the poles, as it does not come as naturally to them, as climbing or jumping.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I just think it is wonderful that you have found something that Charlie loves. Something that makes him happy and gives him confidence. Doing things perfectly is never a goal around here. The goal is to enjoy what is being done. I don't strive for perfection in my dogs. I just want to see joy. And if the joy is there....well, then it IS perfect. Also, now that Bailey has discovered the joy of jump and weave poles his "shadow", Jack, has decided to try them. I watched Jack observe Bailey for days. Finally last Saturday I had set up the poles in the yard at the lake. Suddenly Jack took off behind Bailey. Yes, he knocked over the entire jump pole set up when he tried to jump (Jack is sort of a lumbering and rather clumsy dog) and he simply ran straight at the weave poles and only actually went around one of the six BUT he had fun! His jowls were flapping as he ran, his ears blowing in the wind. He had a blast! It wasn't even close to being done perfectly but for Jack to even TRY something new was a HUGE success. And I am very proud of him. Success is measure by joy, I think. If they can experience that we have allowed them to be successful.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Isn't it amazing what they can teach one another? Your description of Jack attempting it made me feel so proud of a dog I don't even know! Isn't that funny? I feel like I get to know other dogs on this forum through the stories of their lives. 

For me, it's about the joy and the fun. If they're not having fun, I won't make them do it. For example, we were trying to teach Charlie how to turn around on the dog walk, but it scared him. As soon as his tale tucked, we stopped the exercise and let him finish the dog walk with much ado! He received many treats and pets and started smiling ear to ear. He has this way of leaning into me when he's feeling particularly pleased about something and I just was so proud of him. We always end on a positive with both dogs. If they're struggling with one new activity we go to another they've done well before so they can end with treats, claps and praise


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I LOVE the 'CAN DO' attitudes, the willingness to 'try', these dogs have! The dedication to keeping it fun is so wonderful to see, it is about the journey, it is about them. Bravo to both of you!

At the end of the day, there is nothing more 'valuable' - heart warming, amazing, than the 'smiles' on our dogs' faces.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

On Saturday, Charlie's daycare had Santa come in to take pictures. Two years ago I attempted to get Santa pictures and Charlie was not a fan. That time it was at the vet's office and I wondered if he would do better at the daycare where he feels comfortable. He didn't. I didn't force him to take a picture and let him be off to the side and fed him his favorite treats ever until he calmed down some. So Duke got pictures with Santa and daycare will just try to get a good picture of Charlie that they will "photo shop" into the picture with Duke and Santa. Turns out that Charlie is just not a fan of Santa....I won't try again with him now that I know for sure. Poor guy.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

You have so many beautiful photos of Charlie. Santa photos are nice but what is more important is that Charlie trusts you to never force him into a situation he can't deal with yet. Perhaps some day but not now. And that is what makes you such an exceptional dog mom. If it makes you feel a bit better my daughter was terrified of Santa. We never did get a photo of her on Santa's lap or anywhere near him, although when she was 18 she did offer to go to finally go the mall and do a Santa photo for me. Lol


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

I second what G-bear says! So wonderful that you understand him and think of him first. You are a great Momma!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank you ladies. I didn't feel like a good momma by taking him. But I did try to make it up to him with DQ on the way home. That seemed to do the trick as he doesn't seem to be holding a grudge LOL. And he was fine at daycare today. I was worried that I would end up stressing him out there.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Sometimes we can't know, unless we allow them to try and sometimes they will surprise us. What is important is that they can trust us to 'listen' to them, and respect the choices they make, (especially when it is not the one we may have been hoping for). 

You are not a bad Mom, you took a chance, and you listened to what he 'said' to you - that makes you the best Mom a dog could have! 
Kudos to you!!!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

DQ? Now that is a lucky dog! Everything Charliethree said is, IMHO, absolutely true. You listen to Charlie and you respect what he needs. It is good though that you expose him to things. Sometimes those things are a HUGE success (as agility has been), sometimes Charlie just isn't ready. Sometime he may be. The thing that makes you such a fabulous mom is that you never force what you want on Charlie. You accept it when he is not comfortable and you listen and care about his needs. You put his needs ahead of your own. I don't think dog moms come any better than you, Jenn. AND you take Charlie to DQ. Bailey wants to know if he can move in with you?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm going to have to cut back on the DQ! My pants are getting tight LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*So excited! Just got approved for rescue!*

Charlie and Duke this morning ....they look all sweet, but actually compete to see who can get closer to me for treats LOL











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

They are such beautiful boys. I'm afraid that I am a huge sucker for those big brown eyes...how can you possibly resist either of them?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love your boys........ wish I lived by you, I'd love to come for a visit.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

They are soooooo handsome!!!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

They ARE so handsome! And so patient!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Love your boys........ wish I lived by you, I'd love to come for a visit.


I wish you lived closer too! Then we could have play dates


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

If you look closely at the picture, you'll see Duke's paw over Charlie's leg. It looks affectionate, but he was actually trying to move Charlie over LOL. Sometimes, it's the other way around. They love to play with one another but both are more bonded to their humans and they get jealous of one another for hugs and pets. I love them both


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Sibling rivalry. I love it! ("Pet ME mom!" "NO ME!"). LOL. They are just the best, Jenn


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sunday morning with Charlie










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

He wants to know why you are up so early.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Awwwww Hi Charlie!!!!
You are so cute!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I don't know what it is about Charlie...I think it's his eyes. In every picture it seems like he is gazing straight into your soul. I know, crazy talk... but I love Charlie. Oh dear... Duke too, not trying to play favorites


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*So excited! Just got approved for rescue!*

It's Charlie's vulnerability that always gets me. After everything he's been through, it's as if his eyes are asking you to be kind to him and to love him. I don't know how else to describe it. 

As far as I think he has come, I realize there is so much more I can do for him. Yesterday at agility we were attempting to work on the see-saw. We decided to use a plush toy as the reward and I realized he doesn't really know how to play with them. He cuddles them and sometimes plays tug with Duke with them. But he doesn't know how to play with them by himself. So my homework is to play tug with both him and Duke and the plush toys.


----------



## Kaja (Oct 1, 2016)

jennretz said:


> We had our home visit on Saturday and received our approval today from As Good as Gold! We're on the waiting list and can't wait to bring home a new golden to our family.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Congrats! - Love that!!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Awww sweet Charlie! He's not the only one who doesn't know how to play with stuffed animals (or stuffies, as we call them). Jack seems puzzled by them. Until Bailey taught him to play tug with one recently Jack had no concept of play. He still doesn't quite understand them. Where Bailey will walk around with his current favorite stuffie in his mouth (lately it is a squirrel...or rather a tree full of 6 removable squirrels--WHAT was I THINKING?!?) in his mouth, dropping them all over the house. I found one of them on the toilet seat this morning. Do not even ask. Jack seems uncertain as to the purpose of toys. A few weeks ago when Jack was having a tough day Bailey stayed with him for hours but, being a bit of an active boy Bailey eventually needed to run and do his Bailey thing. Before he left Jack he piled about 20 stuffies around Jack. I think Bailey figured that since stuffies offer him comfort they would help Jack. Poor Jack just looked at the pile like, "What the heck?!?!" He doesn't really understand toys. I don't know how to help him understand that it is ok to chew them, roll on them, carry them, play tug with them, do dog things, you know? How are you working with Charlie and toys? I would like to know how to let Jack know it is ok to play with them also. Our sweet boys missed so much!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

She wants me to take the stuffie and step towards him and encourage him to take it. Once he does that, she wants me to continue stepping towards him so that he will learn to pull/tug. I let him do that for a bit and then say "drop it" so he knows to pause. Then I offer it again, "take it", and we do it again. I forgot the command to end the game (any word will do I think so long as I'm consistent). Then I put my hand down to signal the end. So we do that and then we will use the stuffie (to replace the ball) and encourage them to chase it over the jumps, up the see-saw, etc. When he successfully does the the jump or stays on the teeter totter he is allowed the toy as his treat. I'll have to let you know how it goes. Obviously, I can't do the part here with the agility equipment so I just get to do the play part.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

It is kind of sad that they don't know 'how to play with toys', if I were to guess, I would say they didn't have the opportunity to learn while they were young. Charlie never played with toys, though he would play tug with a squeaky toy, once I teased him into grabbing it. He loved to gut a squeaky toy , would do so within minutes - even the 'tuff' ones, but once the toy was 'dead' he would lose interest in it - so he had some 'prey drive'. I built him a 'flirt pole' - a simple 5 ft. bamboo pole, tied a 5 ft. piece of rope to it, tied a 'dead toy' onto the other end - took him out in the yard, began to turn slowly pulling the toy through the grass --- WEELLLL - the boy was absolutely in heaven! His eyes lit up, and the chase was on! Once he got hold of the toy, we would play tug, (it was like catching a big fish). I eventually taught him to drop it, not easy for him to do, until he was done 'killing' it. 
Joseph always loved a ball, it was actually kind of sad, in a way, to watch how he would play with it, I think he must of have spent a lot of his puppyhood all alone in a backyard and learned to entertain himself. When he was by himself in the yard, for quite a while after he came here, he would spend his time tossing the ball about, pouncing on it, burying it, and digging up again. It took a long time for him to learn to play with me, to give up the ball and I would throw it for him. He has learned to chase the lure on the flirt pole, though he is not as enthusiastic about it as Charlie, but for the longest time he would just stand and watch it go, if it came close to him he would attempt to grab it but that was it.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I think you're right Sarah. They didn't learn to play "with" people because they weren't with people who were interested in helping them socialize and learn about the world. Charlie is very enthusiastic about balls and will chase them but doesn't want to bring it back. He wants to continue playing with it by himself and doesn't really see that the game can continue if he brings it back.

Duke is the exact opposite. He continuously wants me to throw his jolly ball. We can't do that when Charlie's with him because then Charlie tackles Duke. He misreads the cue from Duke. Duke starts by wanting to play ball but always plays with Charlie when he gets tackled. They're good together. I don't know how to teach Charlie to read Duke's signals when Duke won't correct him...

That's part of our journey together. Duke and I teaming up to help Charlie feel more comfortable and learning to play.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

With Joseph I spent a lot of time 'fetching the dog with the ball', still do on occasion, have to go to where he is with the ball, trade him for some treats, and then pick up the ball and throw it for him, then 'fetch the dog with the ball' again. In time he figured out to bring the ball back, he does about half the time, likes to tease me when I try to pick it up, so I ask for a sit, then I can pick up the ball - so basically - it was 'one step at a time'.

'Play' is contagious - Charlie sees Duke playing and wants to play too, but doesn't 'get' the jolly ball game, but he does know how to play with Duke, to be honest, if Duke did not want to play with Charlie - he wouldn't. It is nice to be able to have them outside together, but, there is some merit to the saying 'three's a crowd', and there are some games that are best played one-on-one.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

That's very interesting how she wants you to teach him to play with toys. Honey has obviously been taught to leave toys of all sorts alone. Come near her with a toy and she immediately turns her head away. If you get any more insistent, she gets up, tail between her legs, and moves to another room or goes back inside if you're outside. But she doesn't seem to feel she is missing out on much. Still, there's nothing as cute as a retriever and a stuffie..... Should I try to get her to play with toys with me? What do you think?


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Don't know if you have done any 'shaping games' with Charlie, but you can 'shape', build and reinforce an interest in toys, and the desire to play. It can take a while, in the beginning, it can seem incredibly slow because you need to break the end behavior down into tiny steps, and reinforce each step along the way. But once they catch on to how the game works they truly have a blast with it.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Pilgrim123 said:


> That's very interesting how she wants you to teach him to play with toys. Honey has obviously been taught to leave toys of all sorts alone. Come near her with a toy and she immediately turns her head away. If you get any more insistent, she gets up, tail between her legs, and moves to another room or goes back inside if you're outside. But she doesn't seem to feel she is missing out on much. Still, there's nothing as cute as a retriever and a stuffie..... Should I try to get her to play with toys with me? What do you think?


 
Unfortunately it sounds as if Honey had been punished for playing with what she thought were toys, and perhaps were not, but it is worth the time to help her learn to play with them.
Consider learning how to 'shape' behaviors, 101 Things to Do with a Box | Karen Pryor Clicker Training, is a good place to start. 

The 'hard' part is helping them understand that is okay - wonderful- 'safe' for them to 'think' for themselves and to 'offer' behaviors. Many dogs are taught to strictly attend to cues, - feedback loops- to sit when they are told to sit, lie down when they are told to, eat only when given permission, and are punished if they think for themselves or try something else. It is a process, but it is 'magic', a great confidence builder, once they understand how it works.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

You can do it Charlie - learn to get those stuffies!!

I can't wait to hear his progress! 

Also going to talk to out trainer about something like this for Fitz... he needs to learn play.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I took the Karen Pryor's Foundations class over the summer and there was a lot of focus on shaping behaviors. I have to admit I haven't done a lot with it. Time to get back to basics because it makes a lot of sense.

The reason we're applying this to agility is because Duke has zero interest in the jumps and Charlie is hesitant on the see-saw. We don't want everything to be treat motivated and we want to up the play/energy level. I keep you updated on the progress.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Saw this picture from daycare and had to share....clearly they feel comfortable in their environment











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Cuteness overload!!!!!!!!!

And the folks there obviously love them...


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Duke is looking awfully laid back, lol. Love the photo


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm thinking about taking this course....

https://www.karenpryoracademy.com/smart-reinforcement

Am curious if any of you have taken this course or heard about it. I'm developing my training skills and thinking of my next career move in the next few years. I can see how this would really help with both Charlie and Duke.

Thoughts?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

One additional comment, training Charlie to "play" has actually proven to be quite challenging. I have gotten no where. He keeps backing away from me and turning his head. He's clearly uncomfortable. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong, hence the post above and the training class. I have taken the Foundations class which is a requirement.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Going to throw this 'out there' for you to think about. 

Have you considered 'taking a break', giving the dogs a break, a 'vacation' ? 

Sometimes we get on a 'roll' and we forget that our dogs are learning, learning is hard work, and it is tiring, and after a while, even our dogs can get tired of learning and need a 'brain break'.


----------



## Bernard (Oct 21, 2016)

Congrats I'm so happy for you.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charliethree said:


> Going to throw this 'out there' for you to think about.
> 
> Have you considered 'taking a break', giving the dogs a break, a 'vacation' ?
> 
> Sometimes we get on a 'roll' and we forget that our dogs are learning, learning is hard work, and it is tiring, and after a while, even our dogs can get tired of learning and need a 'brain break'.


Have been thinking about this, but not sure that is what is going on. I've been very low pressure with them. Agility has been about fun; we meet once a week and as soon as one or the other appears to be not having fun, we stop. Sometimes the classes go 30 minutes; sometimes 45 minutes. Each dog gets a break every 5 minutes so only one is going at a time. Last Sunday was the first we introduced "play" as a motivator for doing the jumps or being on the see-saw. I only did 10 minutes of play with them this week total; the weeks are just too busy and all of us are tired. I just don't think I was doing it correctly with Charlie. He appeared uncertain and I stopped immediately. I don't want to force it. But the trainer had him doing it on Sunday and he was having fun, but not quite sure what to do so that he does it with me. 

I do hear what you are saying about not making my goals their goals so that this is no longer about them. That being said, I'm really interested in learning more about dog behavior and motivators, etc. Long term, I'd love to have a small boarding business with training (positive focused). That's actually been my goal for my next career phase and I was thinking about doing that in the next 5 years while I slowly build up my skills through volunteering, classes, etc. I'm a big fan of the Karen Pryor approach to training and thought it might be fun to sign up for that one class. Plus I might have the time....my company announced planned layoffs over the next year. I have no idea at this time if I'm impacted, but if I am this could work out nicely.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I think that you would make a fabulous trainer (In fact I wish that you were closer if you began training so that I could send all of the kids to you!). You seem to have an intuitive sense about dogs which is extremely rare in people and I have seldom seen a more caring dog mom than you are. I hate to use the words "dog owner" where you and Charliethree are concerned as you are both so much more than a "dog owner". I sincerely hope your long term goals become a reality as I believe this may be what you are meant to do...and Charlie and Duke helped you see that


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

So wonderful that you have gotten the 'itch' to get involved in the dog training world - the 'dog world' could certainly use more people like you! I wish you all the luck in the world, as you contemplate following your dream and turning it into a reality. 'Teaching' dogs and dog owners is only part of the big picture, gaining a thorough understanding of 'dog', not just 'what' they are doing, but 'why' they may be doing it, and how to work to reinforce or change that behavior is essential. 

The book 'The Other End of the Leash' by Patricia B. McConnell, is a 'must read' (imo), 'Bonding with your Dog' by Victoria Schade, 'Bones Would Rain from the Sky' by Suzanne Clothier, 'Love is All You Need' by Jennifer Arnold, are excellent reads as well.

With Charlie, may I suggest you try a different approach, and use your knowledge, skills with shaping behaviors, give him back the 'freedom to choose' - to 'offer' behaviors and reinforce them. Your end goal is to have him interact with toys with you, to 'play' with you, consider that you may need to start at the 'beginning' (using a 'toy' of 'his choice' (the ball)) to begin laying down the foundation of positive 'experience', a 'history' of 'play simply - feels good'. If you have access to a copy of 'The Other End of the Leash' the section on Fun and Play, may be helpful to read.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sandra and Sarah - Thank you for the encouragement and the book recommendations. 

I do need to revisit my foundations course and agree (as usual) with your recommendations Sarah. I feel pretty solid on capturing, but not as solid on shaping. I think it does make sense to refocus on the basics before trying to move forward with the next class. Letting Charlie offer behaviors has always worked well in the past.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Oh I think you would be an awesome trainer! It would be so neat if you were able to make that a reality. I always really enjoy all of y'alls insight. And love reading about Charlie and Duke....Duke looks like a male version of my last golden girl. 

My first (and only) golden boy was a rescue, he came to me in old age and didn't know how to play with toys. He was very skittish and I'm pretty came from a place where he never had them--he would chew bones and sticks but that was really it. He had spent much of his life chained up outside, because his owners had allergies. His foster pawrents really did a remarkable job with him. We did a lot of letting him offer behaviors and reinforcing what we wanted. He was the sweetest guy. 

Just wanted to put in another plug for "the other end of the leash." It is such a cool book!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Books are ordered


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Then comes the 'hard' part - deciding which one to read first!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie being a sweetie this morning 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I figured out what I was doing wrong with Charlie. I was stepping towards him and putting the toy in his face versus stepping away to encourage him to engage with me. We did much better with that; so much so, that he got a little carried away with his stuffie and ran up the see-saw. This created a loud noise and startled him. So we spent the next 5 minutes playing "bang it" to teach him that he controls the noise and gets a reward when he pushes the see-saw down. We ended on a positive note and both boys are napping now. Actually, a nap sounds good for me right now as well


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm sorry he scared himself, but that must have been a lot of fun, watching him play with a stuffie. Made me smile!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Way to go!!! Both of you!!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I wish I could have seen Charlie, his stuffie and the seesaw! This is a good example of why I think you will make a fabulous trainer...you see an issue and you figure out the best way to resolve it in a positive manner for Charlie. He is a lucky boy to have someone who goes those extra steps to understand. Good job Charlie and Jenn?


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

G-bear said:


> I wish I could have seen Charlie, his stuffie and the seesaw! This is a good example of why I think you will make a fabulous trainer...you see an issue and you figure out the best way to resolve it in a positive manner for Charlie. He is a lucky boy to have someone who goes those extra steps to understand. Good job Charlie and Jenn?


Agree agree agree!! Well done! I'll bet it was so neat to see him enjoying his stuffie!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

The boys continue to keep me on my toes! 

Duke woke me up early Saturday a.m. and promptly vomited 3-4 times (twigs and some kind of plastic lid in pieces). He is obsessed with twigs and they upset his stomach. I waited an hour and gave a small amount of kibble with pepcid and he kept it down. I waited another hour and gave him some more kibble. He appeared fine and had two bowel movements. Then he attempted to go and couldn't and we promptly visited the vet where he obliged by having another bowel movement for the vet tech (after the x-rays were taken)....$300 down the toilet so to speak LOL He's fine. I have no idea how he got a hold of the lid; I can't find anything anywhere in the house or yard.

Yesterday late afternoon, Charlie came up to me and kept licking his lips and swallowing. I knew instantly he had gotten into something (usually of Steve's because he doesn't keep his stuff up). And he had gotten into a mechanical pencil that Steve had left down. Another call to ASPCA ($65) to determine that pencils no longer have lead in them  I have most of the pencil pieces gathered up so he's fine....

This morning I lifted weights at home. When I went downstairs I found my 10lb kettle ball in the middle of the family room...I'm the only person in this house who lifts weights (and I hadn't used it LOL) so it's a mystery as to whether Duke or Charlie attempted to lift it. I can't believe they were able to carry it with their mouth.

All of this happened while we were home. All things are picked up except for when I turn my back and my husband leaves something down. The kettle ball is not something I ever thought I needed to worry about...

The dogs are easier to train than my husband ;-)


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

I guess they thought they needed a workout!!! Mom uses this thing so it must be fun....

I agree you would be a wonderful trainer!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Look who's playing tug this morning....these are supervised only toys that I should bring out more

https://vimeo.com/188975286


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Love it!!!! Looks like they're having a terrific time!!!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

That is wonderful! I love seeing them play


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie loves to sit in my lap and have me scratch his ears....the one picture just shows pure joy on his face (never mind my hair LOL)....











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

THAT is a boy who loves his mom! BTW Jenn, he is such a beautiful boy. His face is so expressive. In the second photo there is a look of pure pleasure on his face. It gives me joy to see it


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh my goodness!! Look at that SMILE!!! Charlie is lovin' life!!!


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

What cute pictures....he looks so happy


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Love it! He looks like he is in heaven!!! He is so handsome!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie had to go in to the vet this morning for vaccinations and heart worm test. He was nervous, but did amazing for him. I brought his favorite "Fruitables" treats, his stuffed racoon and a tennis ball. He actually took treats and didn't stand the entire time with his head pressed into the corner. This may not seem like much to others, but for Charlie this was such an improvement. He even stood on the scale without my lifting him on it. I'm so proud of him and how far he has come.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

That is wonderful! Charlie has come such a long way in the past 6 months. It always amazes me how when they find just one person that they can trust to keep them safe and not push them into something that is scary for them that they then become able to face the things that terrify them. For me I find it to be a great honor that my boy Jack has chosen me to be person he trusts. I often feel so unworthy of that kind of honor. And I DO think it is a big deal that Charlie did well at the vet today because I know how hard it has been in the past for him to even ride in a car. YOU have changed this beautiful boy's life, Jenn, and i, for one stand in awe of you.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

PS what are Fruitables?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

G-bear said:


> PS what are Fruitables?


Fruitables are a treat that both Duke and Charlie can enjoy! And they LOVE them; go absolutely crazy for them....

https://smile.amazon.com/Fruitables...7780813&sr=8-5&keywords=fruitables+dog+treats

Their favorite is the berry and pumpkin, but they like the other flavors as well


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks. I am going to order some for "the kids"


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Some video of Charlie at agility...

https://vimeo.com/189565569

https://vimeo.com/189565638


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Great videos. Agility can help build confidence in the more unsure dogs if introductions to the equipment is done properly. Seems like you have that covered. Looks like he enjoyed himself.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Wow! Charlie is doing fantastic with the jump poles and I am amazed that you have gotten him to overcome his fear of the seesaw! He looked so happy jumping and I noticed his tail was even wagging a bit on the seesaw. His progress is very impressive. Congratulations to Charlie and also to you


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Awesome that he did so well at the vet! And he really looks like he is enjoying agility!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Some bitey face action this morning

https://vimeo.com/190357870


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So cute!1*

What a cute video!
Love your light floor!
We just moved to TN and have the chocolate brown handscraped floor. It is beautiful, but BOY CAN YOU SEE THE FUR ON IT!!!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Bitey face is such a joy to watch!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I love bitey face. It is the happy dog play game


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Mr Charlie decided this weekend that sleeping in was for the birds...lol! I leave my bedroom door cracked because he usually sleeps in the living room but I want him to feel free to come in if he wants. And he wanted to both mornings....and wanted to snuggle and have me scratch his ears at 5:00 AM!!! If it stopped petting he would keep nudging me until I would start again. This boy definitely rules this roost


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

What do you guys think of this photo shopped christmas picture of Duke & Charlie????


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

What 'photoshop'? 

They look so handsome!!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Awww so CUTE!


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Hehe! Cute picture!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

I agree, I like it!!!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So you guys think this looks "natural" enough that I could use for my Christmas cards? The photographer said it was hard to add Charlie's picture because the lighting was different and the angle was different (it makes his nose look really big LOL)....

My other option is to use the two different photos in a collage? What do you think would work better?


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Hmmmm, hard to say for sure without seeing something to compare it too, but I think it's adorable and anyone who got one would LOVE it!!!!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

It's a really cute photo and if you hadn't told us it was photo shopped I would not have known it and I would have been so jealous that you got Charlie and Duke to sit so nicely with Santa.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie and my step-daughter...he adores her





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

So cute!!!! I love the "holding hands"!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I think you 'worry' too much, it a great photo!
Love the pics of Charlie and your step daughter, easy to see how much they adore each other.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie had a great weekend  Woke me up for snuggles both mornings and just overall wanted to be extra cuddly lol...which made Duke jealous so then he wanted to cuddle as well. On our walk, he stayed by my side in a nice heel and accepted treats throughout the walk. He was relaxed and not on high alert.

At agility he just had fun. He was relaxed and at one point rolled over on his back for belly rubs. He has never done that outside home and never in front of anyone outside the family. I couldn't believe it. I didn't care right then if he did any jumps or see-saw or anything. But he rocked the tunnel, jumps and weaves. And he made so much progress on the see-saw. We took the board down to a much lower level and let him practice getting all 4 feet on it and rewarded for that. Then worked him back up to the regular height with one of us holding the board and slowly lowering it. He stayed on and did not jump off. Today made me feel like all our small steps are coming together. He had pure joy in his eyes.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I wish I could have been there to see Charlie! I'll bet the asking for belly rubs was so CUTE! You have given him a wonderful gift with his agility classes. He has become really good in them and, as a result, he has gained confidence and is having fun! What an absolutely wonderful thing! Please give him a special belly rub from me


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Sounds like you had a wonderful weekend. Way to go Charlie!!! 
So happy for both of you!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Way to go Charlie, really great to hear how comfortable and confident he's become and how much he's enjoying agility.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Found this interesting article about understanding your dog(s) play style and learning to recognize if you need to intervene...

How to Identify Inappropriate Dog Play | PawCulture


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Great article, thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

The book: Off Leash Dog Play by Robin Bennett, Susan Briggs is a helpful guide to understanding play in dogs. 

As important as knowing when to interrupt, is knowing what to do 'next'. If your dog is the one who is not enjoying the off leash play experience, perhaps he would benefit from a smaller play group, or one on one opportunity to interact with socially appropriate dog, or perhaps a program focused on confidence building. If your dog is the 'bully' lacking appropriate play skills, and which can be anxiety driven, interrupting, redirecting away from the play group, giving the dog time to calm themselves, rewarding for calmer more acceptable behavior, teaching self control, a 'relax' cue, confidence building. Providing an opportunity to learn from a socially appropriate dog, who will 'correct' rude behavior, can be beneficial as well.
Joseph was a bully, it took time and practice, but he has learned to play appropriately, self limit and most importantly to understand and respond appropriately to the cut off/chill signals given by the other dogs.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'll check this book out. You're helping me build my library 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

jennretz said:


> I'll check this book out. You're helping me build my library
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We all need a good 'library'. Though not specifically dog related, the book 'Animals in Translation' by Temple Grandin, is a fascinating read.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks for the book list. I also appreciate them. I keep the list in my purse and when I get to the local B & N I either look for them or order them.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie has started coming back upstairs to sleep in the middle of the night. I leave the door cracked for him. I think he does it so that he can snuggle in the morning. He doesn't wake me up until after/around 5 am....he's a morning boy 

He never comes up on the bed uninvited. He waits for me to help him up and then promptly snuggles right up and demands pets. If you stop petting him he nudges your hand until you start petting again. He's turning into quite the morning diva ;-)


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Not too many things top those morning snuggles.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I've noticed that Charlie has been rather itchy lately and licking alot. I started him on Clariton thinking he has allergies potentially. Tonight my husband noticed he was really paying attention to one foot. I got a flashlight and he has licked it completely raw between his two toes....I don't want to take him to the ER because he gets so completely freaked at the vets. I'm hoping to have him wait until Monday and then get him in with his regular vet. In the meantime I'm putting Veterycin on it. I have a cone if I need it, but he completely shuts down when I put a cone on him. I'm afraid he'll eat a sock if I put that on him. I was thinking of putting one of his booties on him....any other thoughts on what I can do to get him through until Monday? If it's worse tomorrow, I'll probably end up taking him to the ER vet.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Sorry Charlie is hurting. They do have 'impeccable' timing don't they?? Do you have any 'vet wrap'? Kind of a tough situation, you don't want him licking at it, but you don't want to wrap it up too much and risking trapping moisture between the toes, which might make things worse.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charliethree said:


> Sorry Charlie is hurting. They do have 'impeccable' timing don't they?? Do you have any 'vet wrap'? Kind of a tough situation, you don't want him licking at it, but you don't want to wrap it up too much and risking trapping moisture between the toes, which might make things worse.


I don't have any vet wrap which is why I was thinking maybe his "boot"...it's a little more room, but still won't let air in there...just have to see how he does I guess


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

That's rough, poor dude. Fingers crossed you/he can make it through until Monday!!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Poor Charlie! About all I can think of that may help is to apply a small amount of Mushers Secret to his paw. Goldie used to chew her feet once in a while until they were raw. I think it was because they were chapped from the cold and wet weather. I used to put a small amount of the Mushers Secret on her feet and it seemed to help them heal more quickly. I don't know if that would help Charlie or not. I hope your sweet boy's foot heals quickly.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Someone told me cider vinegar for a hotspot but two different things... maybe an antibiotic? I want to help but I know from nothing so I should keep my mouth shut. Maybe you could rub and try to sooth it for him. Hope it's just a bite of some sort. I'd take an itch paw in lue of my tooth right now. Lost a cavity and could not get in til Tuesday. Made an emergency appointment for tomorrow. Sorry off subject, I just need to share going thru the roof right now! Full of drugs and still can't sleep. This is the worst but come next week, we'll both be in good shape! Luck to you n the pooch


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

There is nothing worse than the throb of an aching tooth. Hope it's better soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

A little video from today...
https://vimeo.com/192375885


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Aww... There's something about golden retrievers in the autumn leaves.... or in the snow... or in..... Beautiful.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie has a vet appointment today at 5:00 to look at his front paws. I think he has allergies going on and has managed to lick a raw spot between his toes on the one paw. He has not stopped licking them. They were completely soaked this morning when I woke up. 

I tried the tea suggestion. I'm not sure if this worked for him. He actually liked the taste of the tea...I had accidentally spilled some on the floor and licked it up before I could stop him. He think started licking his paws more - I think because he liked the taste....I'm guessing, really don't know.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear Charlie's paw hasn't gotten any better. Hope his visit to the vet goes well, and the healing can begin.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Poor Charlie Hopefully the vet can diagnose what is causing the itching on Charlie's paws and treat it right away. Please let us know how your boy is doing.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Possible infected sore on his paw and possible bacterial infection on his lip; vet is aspirating lip right now; didn't even notice that until this morning:-(


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Poor baby! Sending good thoughts for Charlie especially since I know how scared he gets at the vet's office.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

The paws actually ended up being much ado about nothing. He had 2 scabs that are healing and no other redness or sign of infection or allergy. The vet couldn't find any cause and said it could just be a result of a nervous thing on Charlie's part. I'm not so sure about that. He did get groomed a couple of weeks ago and that night is when he first really licked his paws. I mentioned it to the groomer the next day in the event she took his nails too short. That's my theory. Regardless, the lip ended up being the bigger deal. Definite infection, but the vet didn't see any sign of cancer cells...which is a good thing because I didn't even realize he suspected that as a possibility. So Charlie has to take antibiotics for the next 2 weeks.

He did so amazing tonight. This is the 3rd vet visit in a row that I would call a success for him. He walked onto the scale without any assistance from me. He took treats and worked on sit, look, touch and shake with me. I remembered to bring my clicker and that really seemed to help. He didn't stand with his head pressed into the corner or hide behind my legs. He even made eye contact with the vet. I could not believe it  He was still nervous and he clearly would have rather been anywhere else. But I was so proud of him


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Good to hear you got good news for Charlie!! What a brave, brave boy!! 
Way to go Charlie!! Good job at the vet!!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am so glad that he did well at the vet! Great job, buddy! I am also glad to hear that there was nothing seriously wrong with his paws but very sad to hear that Charlie has to be on antibiotics for 2 weeks I think he's going to need some special treats to help those pills go down....


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie got lots and lots of treats while we were at the vets  The Fruitables pumpkin and berry treats. Those seem to be his absolute favorite. Right now he's lying curled up next to me softly snoring. He stole part of my blanket and is using it as a pillow. This boy is amazing in how far he has come since I first met him.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

They are truly amazing aren't they? Can picture Charlie all snuggled in, soaking up his 'Mom and me' time.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

jennretz said:


> A little video from today...
> https://vimeo.com/192375885
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




So cute, but where are their rakes?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Awesome Charlie, you are a brave boy and will be healed in no time. Hugs to mama for taking such good care of you. Such a handsome pic!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*So excited! Just got approved for rescue!*



Amystelter said:


> So cute, but where are their rakes?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I am afraid (given their history) that both Duke and Charlie are more interested in EATING the leaves LOL


I am waiting for the lawn maintenance crew to come back out once all the leaves fall  I've never had leaves stay on the trees this late.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Charlie is SO BEAUTIFUL and I am so proud of him that he is more relaxed going to the vet.
If you get a chance to take a pic of that thing on his lip, can you post here?
I am curious.

Tucker licks his paws all of the time and I've even seen him biting the back one a bit. They've been looked at by the vet and I check them, but see nothing. Sometimes I think it's just a habit, an obsessive compulsive thing. Suppose that Tucker could be allergic to grass, but grass is unavoidable. Had a friend in Illinois that had a bucket that she put each paw into to wash it and then dried them, after coming in from the outdoors. That is not going to happen in my house. I'm delighted that Tucker and Tonka are doing so well on the Invisible Fence, since we moved. They always had a fenced in yard!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen - I'll see if he'll let me take a picture of his lip. He doesn't always cooperate with pictures  It's actually smaller today since the vet aspirated it yesterday. It just looked raw and sore when I noticed it yesterday morning. He's still licking his paws, but stops if I say leave it.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Good to hear Charlie is getting better. 

Looks like they had a blast playing in the leaves.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

All of those good smells in the leaves make for a sensory buffet for our dogs. Charlie looks so happy in the video. His eyes positively shine when he looks at you. He's such a gorgeous boy. So is Duke


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Don't disturb Charlie. If vet already aspirated won't be able to tell what it looked like. Kisses and hugs to Charlie and Duke!!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Yay Charlie!!! Sounds like he was so brave at the vet!! I hope his lip heals quickly!!! 

Gunner loves to eat the leaves too!!!! Sometimes he brings us one... lol


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Don't disturb Charlie. If vet already aspirated won't be able to tell what it looked like. Kisses and hugs to Charlie and Duke!!


The closest description I can think of is that it looked like a cold sore or fever blister. It's completely different now since it's been aspirated and 2 days now with antibiotic; looks more like a chapped lip where it's at.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> The closest description I can think of is that it looked like a cold sore or fever blister. It's completely different now since it's been aspirated and 2 days now with antibiotic; looks more like a chapped lip where it's at.


Jenn: Thanks for the description, I can picture it. Glad it's getting better!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Two very tired Goldens after all the entertaining today...




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Awww, such handsome but tired boys and I'll bet they were the life of the party


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

How is Charlie's lip doing?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

His lip seems better. He was in heaven today. So much play and attention 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

No doubt the boys had a great time. Nothing sweeter than contented (and exhausted) pups!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Charlie and Duke look exhausted!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Notice the strategic placement of the paw over the antler and Duke waiting for just the right moment....

https://vimeo.com/193202785


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Duke has clearly learned to bide his time and when Charlie isn't looking go for it. Carpe antler, so to speak


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

This is a first 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duke and Charlie*

You had better talk to Duke and Charlie, if you ever want to get rid of their headrest!!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

"Mom isn't that why you bought this style table"????
Love it!!!! That's adorable!!!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

B and G Mom said:


> "Mom isn't that why you bought this style table"????
> Love it!!!! That's adorable!!!!!


I can't remember if you know the history of that table. Duke picked that table as a place to lie down when he was 8 weeks old. But, it has wrought iron squares at the base and I was worried he was going to break his tiny leg; he kept slipping and falling. So my husband and I bought a cheap piece of plywood so he wouldn't hurt himself. And now, we can't move that ugly piece of plywood because that is his favorite place in the whole house to sleep. The fact that he was willing to share it with Charlie is pretty amazing


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Awww. Your boys are just so beautiful. I am glad Duke is willing to share his "bed" with Charlie. Is that the same table Duke hit when he fell? How is his back doing?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

G-bear said:


> Awww. Your boys are just so beautiful. I am glad Duke is willing to share his "bed" with Charlie. Is that the same table Duke hit when he fell? How is his back doing?


It is - so you can see how lucky he was that the glass didn't shatter...he's doing much better; running around like a wild child and Charlie is egging him on. Charlie loves to wrestle with Duke more than any other dog.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

First time ever caught on camera; Charlie asking for belly rub 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm having a hard time keeping these two inside today. First snow of the season...

https://vimeo.com/194261245


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh the belly rub!!! So sweet when they ask for it, a true sign of love and trust!!

Your boys look like they are having a blast in the snow. 
We are having our first real snow today, the dogs are loving it, even Charlie who averse to getting his feet cold. (Loving it myself!)


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Love it! Funny how they play the same -


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Amystelter said:


> Love it! Funny how they play the same -
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Charlie didn't know how to play before I adopted him; Duke taught him how 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charliethree said:


> Oh the belly rub!!! So sweet when they ask for it, a true sign of love and trust!!
> 
> Your boys look like they are having a blast in the snow.
> We are having our first real snow today, the dogs are loving it, even Charlie who averse to getting his feet cold. (Loving it myself!)




Stay warm  Charlie thrives during this time of year; no negative associations. He would spend the entire day outside if I would let him...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn:

Never thought I'd say this, but seeing your video and the boys enjoying it, I wouldn't mind just 2 inches here in Tennessee!!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

jennretz said:


> I can't remember if you know the history of that table. Duke picked that table as a place to lie down when he was 8 weeks old. But, it has wrought iron squares at the base and I was worried he was going to break his tiny leg; he kept slipping and falling. So my husband and I bought a cheap piece of plywood so he wouldn't hurt himself. And now, we can't move that ugly piece of plywood because that is his favorite place in the whole house to sleep. The fact that he was willing to share it with Charlie is pretty amazing


This is so sweet - isn't it funny where they decide to camp out?? So sweet that Duke will share it!!!!! Such good boys!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie and Duke all prettied up 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cute!!*

The Boys are READY for the FESTIVITIES!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> The Boys are READY for the FESTIVITIES!!




And they smell better too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

So handsome!!!! Love the bandannas! They look like they're saying "you made us stinky, we aren't supposed to smell good - we are supposed to smell like dogs, so how about a treat for our suffering!".


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

They are both always beautiful! I like their bandanas. They look like they are all dressed up and ready for the holidays. Merry Christmas you beautiful boys! Tell your mom to remember to tell Santa to put some Fruitables in your Christmas stockings!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

G-bear said:


> They are both always beautiful! I like their bandanas. They look like they are all dressed up and ready for the holidays. Merry Christmas you beautiful boys! Tell your mom to remember to tell Santa to put some Fruitables in your Christmas stockings!


So funny you said this. Fruitables are in house and ready to be stocking stuffers:grin2: Plus, I have 2 bags to send to Elsa (my Mom's GSD)....


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Someone fell asleep in my arms....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

That is the most perfect picture. Beautiful Charlie asleep in the arms of the person he loves most in the whole world. You should frame that. It speaks volumes about what you mean to Charlie. You are his safe harbor in life. It really is a lovely photo.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

G-bear said:


> That is the most perfect picture. Beautiful Charlie asleep in the arms of the person he loves most in the whole world. You should frame that. It speaks volumes about what you mean to Charlie. You are his safe harbor in life. It really is a lovely photo.


It's moments like this when he is just so vulnerable and trusting that I realize how much I'm in love with this four legged fur friend  He has broadened my world beyond what I could have imagined. He makes me want to be a better person


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful picture Jenn, a very special moment.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Awwwww love that! Happy, content, sleeping in Mommy's arms.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Beautiful photo, beautiful dog. With all the rotten things that happen in the world, it is lovely when there are good stories too.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Love ❤ this photo of Charlie at daycare. Not sure who his Lab friend is, but that's Duke in background.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

A wonderful photo. He looks so happy and so confident. I'm really glad you found the right daycare for Charlie and Duke. I think you should call that photo "the three amigos".


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

It is wonderful to see Charlie so happy!! 
He has picked himself a handsome friend.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie loving Steve 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie joined the family picture












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Beautiful family and of course Charlie joined the family picture...he's a very important part of the family Merry Christmas, Jen?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas Sandra!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie ran zoomies....for the first time I've ever seen, by himself and having a blast! He's been with me almost 3 years and that is the first time I have ever seen him do it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Great picture of Charlie and Steve, talk about the look of love!!
Your husband is very handsome.
Can't believe Charlie is with you three years already! Tucker has been with us for 6 years, as of December 8th!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

jennretz said:


> Charlie ran zoomies....for the first time I've ever seen, by himself and having a blast! He's been with me almost 3 years and that is the first time I have ever seen him do it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah!!! Charlie!! The best Christmas present ever!! Pure joy, pure magic!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charliethree said:


> Yeah!!! Charlie!! The best Christmas present ever!! Pure joy, pure magic!!!



He continues to amaze me. He's just thriving! They love him at the new daycare and I can just tell how much he enjoys being there. It's so different when I drop him off or pick him up. He's not on high alert and he just looks more relaxed. His confidence has grown so much these past few months. Part of it is that he's always better in the winter and part of it has to be that he feels comfortable there. Plus I think he's gaining confidence from the agility. He's just so playful.

On a side note, I shared his Christmas card picture with the group who rescued him. One of them said he was an owner surrender. I always thought he lived on the streets so I'm not sure what his true history is. I do know he was malnourished when he came to As Good as Gold and was 10 lbs underweight. He also had tested positive for tick born antibodies. So I do know that even if he was owner surrendered, he was not well cared for.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Though he may not have had the best start in life, Charlie is a lucky boy to have found a loving and giving home with you. Unfortunately, for some dogs, have 'a' home, is not much better than living on the streets, bless your heart for giving him 'the' home he deserves, filled with love, compassion and understanding.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Charlie is gazing at someone with loving eyes


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

murphy1 said:


> Charlie is gazing at someone with loving eyes


That's my step-daughter Lindsay. He absolutely adores her! Sometimes too much so. He doesn't always appreciate that we're not all here to pet him 100% of the time he's in the room with us LOL.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

What!?! How can you possibly resist that face for even a moment? He's just so beautiful and so sweet. I second Charliethree. Charlie is so lucky to have found you and your family where he can be loved and appreciated for who he is. Thank you for all you do for Charlie (and Duke). And my crew thanks you too--Santa brought them multiple packages of Fruitables and I have 3 very, very happy dogs. Thanks!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I have a bit of an update. I've actually reached out to As Good as Gold to potentially be a foster home and just finished the online training yesterday. The program is "A Sound Beginning" and I found several pieces of it very helpful; especially the training on how to introduce a new dog to your home. I realized I did several things very wrong when I brought Charlie into my home (i.e., I didn't set up a safe place for him and allow him to just be and I had friends of the kids over the night I brought him home).

They're going to do my vet check yet and don't need to do a home visit since I've already done one when I adopted Charlie. Steve has actually agreed to this! So fingers crossed we might be getting a foster dog in the near future 

We have to take into account Charlie's anxiety and the fact that I use daycare. The boys' daycare has agreed to offer a very reduced daily daycare rate for a foster; they are big supporters of dog rescue. But the rescue dog will need to be able to handle a daycare environment and we need to consider any parasites or if they have kennel cough etc., because that will impact ability to go to daycare. I'm still ironing out the details with both AGaG and the daycare. It might be that the foster dog can go to the daycare but be in a special area if they have parasites. Kennel cough they would not be allowed in the building at all. Many rescues have kennel cough when they first get rescued is what I was told by the daycare.

This is part of my being more strategic in my rescue efforts for 2017. I've been thinking about this for awhile now and some of you have truly inspired me


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh Jen, that is wonderful and so exciting! You are the perfect foster mom. Every dog in rescue deserves a chance to be placed in foster care with someone like you and whichever dog will arrive at your home will be incredibly lucky. How do you think Charlie and Duke will handle sharing you?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

G-bear said:


> Oh Jen, that is wonderful and so exciting! You are the perfect foster mom. Every dog in rescue deserves a chance to be placed in foster care with someone like you and whichever dog will arrive at your home will be incredibly lucky. How do you think Charlie and Duke will handle sharing you?




Duke's pretty flexible but he did get a little jealous when he realized Charlie was staying and not just there to play. Charlie I'll have to pay more attention to; he'll be more anxious I think. AGAG says it has to be the right kind of dog for me so I may not get a lot of dogs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Wonderful news!! Hope it all goes well for you!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

That is marvelous news! I agree that you will make a WONDERFUL FOSTER Mom, because you have SO MUCH LOVE to give, and that is the most important thing! Keep us updated. I'm sure that AGAG will work with you every step of the way.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm happy for you, good luck! My daycare won't allow either parasites or kennel cough. It's really weird though. Louie had it twice already and he's only 15 months. All shots are up to date. Once I think he got when he was fixed and the other from daycare. Is that odd he had it twice? Sorry don't mean to stray from your good news.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Amystelter said:


> I'm happy for you, good luck! My daycare won't allow either parasites or kennel cough. It's really weird though. Louie had it twice already and he's only 15 months. All shots are up to date. Once I think he got when he was fixed and the other from daycare. Is that odd he had it twice? Sorry don't mean to stray from your good news.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Kennel cough is much like the human cold, there is more than one type of virus that can cause it to take hold, vaccinations are formulated to cover the most common ones. Your dog's best defense is a healthy diet and lifestyle which promotes a healthy immune system.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Agree with Charliethree. My guys are vaccinated and have caught it before. That's one of the questions I have for the daycare. If my guys are in the same house with a rescue that has kennel cough, can they still come to daycare? If no, I may need to specify that I can't take a rescue with kennel cough.

Regarding the dogs with parasites, my understanding is they have special protocols for those dogs at daycare; kept separate, potty separate, clean as they go.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I am officially approved to foster for As Good as Gold


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Congratulations! That is wonderful! Whatever dog comes to you will have a fantastic foster mom


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

G-bear said:


> Congratulations! That is wonderful! Whatever dog comes to you will have a fantastic foster mom


Thanks! I'm really excited about this. Now watch, they won't have an appropriate fit for us right away...


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

There are very few people who are more qualified to foster, in my opinion. I'm pleased for you - and even more pleased for your future charges.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Congrats to you!! Can certainly understand how excited you are! Am really happy for you, it is a pretty amazing thing to be doing, hope they don't keep you waiting for too long!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

You will make such a good foster, and I have a feeling you won't have to wait too long!
Lucky Dog that comes to live with you, Steve, Charlie, and Duke!!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

I loved catching up on the photos and the good news!!!!! Love the pictures of the family and the pups at daycare - and Charlie did zoomies - geeze what I've missed in my week of un-plugging! 

Congrats on the foster approval! That is so awesome and so exciting, you will make a wonderful foster!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I need some help/guidance. Charlie's poo eating is worse than ever; this can't be good for him but I'm at a loss. Even if I'm out there, he's after the rabbit poo and will not come when called and I can't get him to even look at me. He's completely focused on eating the poo. He's the same way with Duke's poo if I'm not fast enough. He is not listening to me on "leave it". When I'm in the house he does leave it 100% of the time (although that's just training with me holding it in my hand). On walks if I tell him to leave something he does 100% of the time. It's just the poo which he must find highly desirable. Any suggestions on how to break this habit?


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I feel your pain.
We were in a similar boat with Lily, an inveterate rabbit poo eater. She considered each pellet as manna from heaven, a gift from the gods that would be churlish to refuse. (Roo poo was sent purely to roll in, especially if it were soft and squishy.) We never did manage to stop her! 
As for eating Duke's poo, there was a suggestion that pineapple tends to make the end product less desirable. Perhaps feeding Duke that would discourage Charlie.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I can certainly empathize with you, rabbit poop, etc. is very high value to two of mine as well. If we could figure why they do it, it may be easier to find a solution. 

Going to throw this out there - the 'Leave it' training is 'incomplete', we haven't taught them to generalize the 'Leave it' cue. When we teach 'leave it' we teach duration - 'Don't touch, until/unless I give you permission to take.' We teach it with 'distractions', 'Leave it', no matter what else it is happening, but we don't teach them to respond to the cue, when we give it from a distance.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So how do we teach leave it from a distance? Slowly start increasing the distance in the house? Lots of rewards when they do it successfully?


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

First we have to be sure they are consistent with the 'Leave it' and we need to tell them what we want them 'to do' after we have given the 'Leave it' cue. Absolutely, set them up for success, start in the house, where you can control the environment and have minimal distractions, then take it outside.
If you set up a 'distraction' in the form of treats, (start with low value) half way, but off to the side, think 'triangle', between you and the dog, can the dog walk past those treats, and come to you for his reward?? If Yes, Jackpot! If no, then we need to make it easier, use a lower value 'distraction' and/or increase the distance it is placed off to the side.
Once the dog is consistently successful choosing to walk past the 'distraction', then we can change the set up, go back to a lower value treat, place the treats so that, if you were in a line it would look like this: You, the dog, the 'treats'. Start with the dog closer to you than he is to the treats, toy whatever you are using, make it easy for him to choose to come to you, throw in a jackpot! gradually change the criteria one thing at a time, (increase the distance between the dog and you OR decrease the distance between the dog and the treats/distraction) as the dog is successful. We also need to remember to follow the 'Leave it' cue with what we want the 'to do', now that we have said 'Don't touch that.'

We need to keep in mind that dogs are by nature, 'scavengers', opportunistic eaters, so even though we can teach them to 'Leave it' in our presence, the reality is, instinct will take over when we are not there to interrupt and redirect.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks Sarah. My new "game" with Charlie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Would be nice if poop was as disgusting to them as it is to us!!

They keep us thinking! Challenge us, teach us so much! It is easy to get focused on what we don't want them to do, when we need to be thinking about what we DO want them to do instead. 

Consider teaching an 'emergency' recall cue, as a 'back up', that can be used, sparingly, when those moments arise and you just know he is unable respond to the 'Leave it' cue.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pineapple*



Pilgrim123 said:


> I feel your pain.
> We were in a similar boat with Lily, an inveterate rabbit poo eater. She considered each pellet as manna from heaven, a gift from the gods that would be churlish to refuse. (Roo poo was sent purely to roll in, especially if it were soft and squishy.) We never did manage to stop her!
> As for eating Duke's poo, there was a suggestion that pineapple tends to make the end product less desirable. Perhaps feeding Duke that would discourage Charlie.


Jenn: Feel your pain, too. Both of my dogs will go after rabbit poo and short of a muzzle, I don't see any way to deter them. Ken and I pick up their poop immediately after they go now, because Tucker and Tonka find it a delicacy, too.

We were just told by our new vet in TN, to put a tablespoon per day of pineapple, the less syrup the better and with sugar, *not any artificial sweetener, *on each of their food daily. I drain the juice from it first. It's supposed to make the poop taste awful. We started about 2 wks. ago and so far we haven't seen much of a difference!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

This morning we had rain/snow + thunder. Charlie was doing well and then he just wasn't. He disappeared downstairs. I put some calming music on and was getting ready to leave when he reappeared. He clearly did not want to be left home alone in a scared state. I tried texting Lindsay to see if she could come earlier but she wasn't responding and I wanted her to take them because I knew the daycare had put a sign up for her wishing her well. She's leaving on Saturday and today was supposed to be her last day taking the boys to daycare. Well, Charlie kept trying to get by me to get to the garage (and my car) and I kept telling him no. I pulled out and drove down the block and then knew there was no way I could leave him there. The look on his face when I closed the door on him almost broke my heart. I turned around and went back for them. The look on his face when he saw me come back in broke my heart a second time. I almost lost his trust this morning. So I took a picture of the sign for Lindsay and sent it to her. She's happy and Charlie is happy.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Awww Jenn. That heartbreak feeling is so hard, we all know it so well. Sounds like you followed your gut instinct and it was certainly right.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

As always trusting your 'gut' is the best way to go. Sorry that Charlie was so upset with the storm, it is hard to see them go through that. It is tough when we think we may have messed up, but I do think they are more forgiving of us, than we are of ourselves. 

Bless your heart for listening to him! Says a lot about you - good stuff!!!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm so glad that you were there for Charlie. Seeing them frightened is heart breaking and I always feel so helpless. 
I took Jack in for his rabies shot yesterday and during the course of the visit had a very interesting conversation with my vet about Jack's fearfulness. I'd be interested in hearing what you all think. I, like you, have a dog who is fearful of loud noises. If I am able to get the calming ointment on his nose in time Jack does ok with fireworks, thunderstorms, etc. If not he still becomes a basket case and I do what I can do to help him through his fears. Sometimes music is enough. Sometimes we end up sitting together in the walk-in closet. It depends on the degree of fear. My vet brought up an interesting point regarding these times and mentioned something which I had not considered. Dogs are very attuned to human behavior. Our voices, our body language, our smells. It is how they have become the domesticated animals that they are today. My vet suggested that when it storms or there are fireworks I become stressed anticipating Jack's reaction to the stimulus and Jack picks up on MY stress (via voice, body language and smell) and it exacerbates his stress level making it worse. Now, obviously this it's not something I consciously do. while neither of us had the solution to this, aside from my becoming more conscious of my own actions and behavior but I found the idea that in some ways I may be contributing to Jack's anxiety. Since I am a former psychologist I am familiar with human behavior which results as the changes in the body language, voice and mannerisms of others but had never considered it when it comes to Jack. I would be interested in your take on this and how I might change my own (unconscious) behavior so that I don't exacerbate Jack's fear.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I do think dogs are sensitive to our moods, etc. For example, if Steve and I are arguing over something neither dog likes it and tries to "calm" the atmosphere by asking for pets or pawing us; really using calming signals. It's their way of saying, "hey, I'm not comfortable here"

But when it comes to noise sensitivity for Charlie, he can't control it. Often times it starts before I'm even aware a storm is moving in. But he's going on high alert. That's when I start to check the weather. I was completely surprised this morning when it started to thunder. And I still don't think it's wrong to comfort a scared dog  I haven't gone so far as to sit in a closet with him, but I just let him determine what he needs. If he wants to sit next to me for pets, I'll do that. If he wants to go downstairs, I let him. I don't go with him though and I just wait for him to come back up. I will put on calming music, adaptil collars, the sentry ointment, etc., but for the most part I just let him be wherever he needs to be. I knew today that he needed to not be home alone while he was that scared. That's why I went back for him. At daycare, they let him go into the bathroom or a room that doesn't have any windows and put calming music for him. I don't think that reinforces the scared behavior.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

interesting point. When the noise of a storm is very loud, I don't think anything in the world would change how terrified Honey can become. That said, there was a small storm which rumbled gently past us a couple of weeks ago. Because I wasn't worried, she came and got between my legs and the chair and promptly went to sleep. (I was very proud of her!) Your vet is right to the extent outlined by jennretz - most of the time, our attitudes/moods affect our dogs, but sheer panic is sheer panic and is beyond thought and feeling. It is too deeply embedded in our dog's being.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I do believe our dogs can sense our emotions but to what degree it impacts their emotional response to a stimulus they fear, is debateable. (jmo) Any dog, and particularly a dog that has experienced abuse is highly sensitive to our behavior/emotions as it relates, what it 'means' /predicts for them. 
They have learned that certain actions, postures/gestures, tone of voice from people are predictors of negative consequences for them and are fear inducing for them.

Dogs have been 'reading' humans, learning about us, for hundreds of years, we have not been so diligent in educating ourselves about them. 


I think we owe to our dogs to acknowledge that their fears are real to them, to comfort them, do what we can to ease their anxiety, and provide them with a 'safe' place to be. Where possible, help them through counter conditioning/desensitizing, to change their association with those things they fear.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

"They have learned that certain actions, postures/gestures, tone of voice from people are predictors of negative consequences for them and are fear inducing for them."
That is so true, Charliethree. The learned response carries on long after the original situation has ended. From a personal point of view, I can attest to that. My first marriage was a disaster and ended with me in hospital. Don't worry - I'm fine now. However, more than thirty years after the end of that marriage, I heard a noise and found myself under the kitchen table hiding. It was a similar voice yelling on the TV that prompted my reaction. It had nothing to do with other's emotions or even my own. I feel that Honey may always have extreme reactions to noise, just as I had to the TV and I will allow her to be as reactive as she wants. (That said, I do have to be careful I don't stress if the weather report says there's going to be a storm!)


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I absolutely agree with Charliethree that dogs have been reading humans for hundreds of years and are much bettter at reading us than we are at reading them. The fact is that we do not speak fluent dog. Their language is wordless their communication makes them dependent upon observing the behavior of others (humans and animals) in their environment. Dogs have perfected the ability to read not just the gestures and tone of our voices but, because their sense of smell is so much greater than our own they can also read the chemical changes that occur in humans in various emotional states (fear, sadness, happiness) which we cannot control. We can attempt to control our gestures and body language as Pilgrim123 did during a mild thunderstorm but when our dogs are in a full blown panic mode already our unconscious body language, smell and other things which we cannot control possibly exacerbate the fear in our dogs. I am not sure what is best for a fearful dog at that point. I have sat with Jack in a walk-in closet because I have interpreted his actions (coming to me, standing beside me shaking and then running to the closet, returning to me a moment later and beginning the whole process again) to be that he needs me there with him. So I sit with him. I think that in a dog, just as often happens with a person who is fearful in a situation, a blind panic overtakes all sense of reason and at that point little can really be done to eliminate the fear and all one can do is try to ride the situation out. What my vet and I were discussing though is whether or not, because our dogs are so much better at reading cues from humans they pick up our stress at the approaching storm and our worry (which they do not know is worry for them--they just know it is worry) and it exacerbates their fear. I thought it was a very interesting discussion. I have to admit it makes sense to me but, because it involves unconscious behaviors and chemical changes in humans I am not sure that it can be changed. I don't know that we can fully control aspects of ourselves which may be interpreted by our dogs as us being fearful of a situation when, in fact, our fear is for our dogs and THEIR reaction to the situation. It was, as I said, an interesting conversation which gave me pause and had me looking at Jack's fearfulness somewhat differently than I had previously.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Smooch*

Our Smooch would act anxious and start SMELLING the AIR, HOURS before a storm came. Sometimes she would refuse to go out potty hours before. Dogs SENSE these things.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I think it is wonderful that so many of us are so tuned into our dog's body language and emotional lives, even though they are non-verbal, they are truly not a whole lot different than us in many ways. I think all we can do is our best to minimize their distress, provide them with safety, security, 'be there' for them when they need us.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Sorry Jen! Didn't mean to hijack Duke's thread. How is he feeling today?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

You didn't hijack! I like getting discussions going  Duke is going stir crazy with no daycare or wrestling with Charlie for 10 days. He can start daycare again next week. Duke gets most of his energy at night (when I'm the most tired). Charlie is a morning dog. It's so funny how opposite they are in their personalities and yet how well they get along.

Charlie was totally fine last night; completely affectionate and cuddly.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I meant to say Charlie. I am glad you understood. I swear the cold (-26 degrees) has frozen my brain today! I am glad Charlie recovered nicely from the storms. Is he doing any better handling agility without Duke? I remember that you had said he seemed a bit lost and not as confident without Duke. They may keep different schedules (so to speak) but Charlie and Duke are definitely "brothers" in their love for each other. We have that also with Bailey and Jack now. We call them twins separated at birth. Lol.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Building on our discussion yesterday what are your thoughts on this article?https://www.facebook.com/Training.Tails.with.Terri/posts/1299028283453371


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

That is an interesting article, however, the theory does not hold true for all dogs. Neither of my noise phobic dogs, our senior girl, Riki that we lost two years ago, was not fearful of anything except noises, nor was she aggressive towards strangers or other dogs. Kaya, is timid by nature, and is noise phobic, has more generalized fears, but she loves people and is not new dog aggressive. I think a dog who is fearful/timid by nature, lives 'closer to the edge' of developing generalized fears, but 'nurture' (appropriate socialization, reward based handling, and counter conditioning/desensitizing where needed, early in life) can go a long ways to preventing that from happening.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I agree. Charlie is anxious about more than just noise, but he's not afraid of new people who come in the house. He's always very sweet and trying to get pets.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

It's an interesting article but I don't think it is true of all dogs. It doesn't take the dog's history into account. I have a dog who was tied to a tree and a gun was fired at the tree repeatedly. Frankly in that situation I would question the reactions of a dog who did not become afraid of the sound of anything which resembled gunshots. In fact I would probably have the dog's hearing checked! Jack has been afraid of thunder and gunshots. He is not, nor has he ever been, afraid of other loud noises. He simply does not react to them. He generally sleeps through the vacuum cleaner noise to the point where I have to physically rouse him to get him to move so I can vacuum where he sleeps. He has also become an extremely friendly dog over the last 3 years, assuming that every person he meets is dying to scratch his ears (I keep trying to tell him this is not always the case but he refuses to listen to me--lol). In fact Jack has become one of the friendliest dogs I have had over a period of 40 years. So, personally I can't support the idea of "spooky dog syndrome". Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I don't agree with it either. Honey is afraid of storms, sure, but not of new, novel items. Obviously, as a rescue, I can't guarantee her earlier life, but earlier this month we met a cow on our walk - through the fence, of course. She looked at this big thing, went over to the fence and smelled it. No sign of fear.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie is really doing well at agility. Here's a video from today 

https://vimeo.com/199584902


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

GO Charlie!!! Confidence is built one 'step' at a time!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

jennretz said:


> Charlie is really doing well at agility. Here's a video from today
> 
> https://vimeo.com/199584902
> 
> ...


Yay Charlie! It's so fun when they start to get it.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

That was awesome. Made me smile!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

We were trying to decide what we were going to focus on today when Charlie decided the dog walk was mandatory. He spent the first 10-15 minutes of the lesson running it and looking at me for a treat every time he reached each side... We had to give him lots of treats to do any of the other obstacles at first and then started using the dog walk as the final "treat of the course"  He had a blast!!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I love it when they decide 'this' is what I want to do! 
They are so proud of themselves, you can just tell!!

Kaya had a lot of trouble with the tunnel, but once she 'conquered' it, that was her 'go to' piece of equipment, especially if she was feeling stressed/uncertain about something else on the course. She 'knew' she could do that one, so that was where she headed..


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charliethree said:


> I love it when they decide 'this' is what I want to do!
> They are so proud of themselves, you can just tell!!
> 
> Kaya had a lot of trouble with the tunnel, but once she 'conquered' it, that was her 'go to' piece of equipment, especially if she was feeling stressed/uncertain about something else on the course. She 'knew' she could do that one, so that was where she headed..


We didn't have the a-frame up today and that's usually Charlie's go-to piece of equipment. Today he just ran over to the dog walk and started doing it  He always does well on the jumps too. The tunnel seems to give him trouble if we try to run the inside of it. He's pretty consistent with both of us when we run the outside (but then I got messed up between the last jump and the dog walk and my transition was rough)... Emily is pretty sweet and she told me it might have worked easier for me to transition before the jumps versus after. This is all for fun though so I'm not too worried about doing it perfectly.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Keep it fun, it is for them. I am by no means 'skilled' at it myself, I focus on 'getting the behavior', then we work on following 'directions'. They get so excited, have so much fun with it, there is no need to be 'fussy'!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Jenn and Charliethree: Your dog's are so lucky to have you and vice versa!!!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Yay Charlie!! Bailey was a character and if the table obstacle was under the vacuum cleaner that hung on the wall of the building he would refuse to do it... he wouldn't go near "that thing on the wall". If there was a jump nearby it, that was fine, but he wouldn't go lie on the table by it.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

This morning when I was dropping the boys off at daycare, Duke was pulling extra hard to get some pets from another customer who was leaving daycare (the guy wasn't listening as I was saying Duke is a jumper and kept encouraging Duke). I was so focused on that, Duke pulled so hard he started coughing deep gutteral coughs (sounded like kennel cough). I don't use the collar to walk them; I use the easy walk harness. Everyone thought maybe he had choked on the piece of kibble I gave him, but I'm wondering and hoping he doesn't have kennel cough. Have you guys ever experienced a case of a dog pulling so hard on easy walk harness they started coughing? I have to say it sounded like when he's had kennel cough in the past and I'm hoping and praying he doesn't because then I need to pull them both from daycare.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I have had the coughing happen with Charlie, when he has gotten over excited and pulled too hard on the harness. I always use a front clip with him. So yes, it can happen. If he is not coughing at any other time, try not to worry yourself about it. I know it is not easy!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charliethree said:


> I have had the coughing happen with Charlie, when he has gotten over excited and pulled too hard on the harness. I always use a front clip with him. So yes, it can happen. If he is not coughing at any other time, try not to worry yourself about it. I know it is not easy!!


That's actually reassuring  I use the front clip as well and he hasn't coughed at any other time. I'm a worry wart...plus he won't let us use the blow dryer on him at the swimming place so I've been towel drying and taking him immediately to my car. I don't like that he's wet outside in this cold, but he absolutely cowers if they try to use the blow dryer (very similar to Charlie at that point). I don't have it in me to force him.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

No need to force a dog to do something that they are clearly uncomfortable with (unless it is absolutely necessary, off course). They are very near and dear to us, of course we 'worry'!!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Jenn how is Duke with the coughing? Was it just during the pulling?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

B and G Mom said:


> Jenn how is Duke with the coughing? Was it just during the pulling?


Thanks for asking. I think it just ended up being that he was pulling too hard. He's been fine this week and was actually a total trouble maker last night


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Jenn: So glad to hear it was the pulling.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

My new toy arrived today, iCalmDog. I love it! By the start of the third song both Duke and Charlie passed out and are sleeping soundly 

I think it's working on my husband too ;-) He's starting to look drowsy....LOL


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Sounds like a great toy!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I was out of town Wed and Thursday (got home late last night). There is nothing better than coming home to my two golden boys and the welcome they both gave me  They were both total snuggle buddies.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Awesome!! I need to check out that toy!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I would be willing to bet that Duke and Charlie missed you even more than you missed them! I will also have to check out the toy. Anything which would help to settle my 3 down some days would be wonderful!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Here's a link to the iCalmDog....I'm loving it!

https://www.amazon.com/iCalmDog-cli...=UTF8&qid=1485546621&sr=8-1&keywords=icalmdog


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks Jen! Have never heard of this before. What a great idea.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Interesting article...https://www.facebook.com/NicoleWildeAuthor/posts/1322340431145431


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

New picture of Charlie 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Charlie is a handsome boy Jen!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

alphadude said:


> Charlie is a handsome boy Jen!




Thanks AD. He gets a lot of compliments on his coat. We don't see a lot of the deep reds around here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie and Duke











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

What a couple of sweet hearts!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charliethree said:


> What a couple of sweet hearts!!


They really do act like "brothers". It's interesting. These two have hit it off since the first day they met. They love to play together and will sometimes lay by one another, but both are bonded to us and get jealous of one another.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Just like 'kids', can be the best of friends, play nice, and all that, but when it comes to love and attention they can't get enough... 'Move over! It is my turn!!'


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Both boys are so handsome, we are partial to the reds ourselves, but Duke has those "soulful" eyes like our Belle had. I wanna kiss both of them on the nose!!!! 

That icalmdog speaker sounds very cool!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Once in awhile I will pick up the boys from daycare earlier than expected. It gives me a chance to see how things are during non-expected time. Since Duke didn't go to daycare today, I decided to pick up Charlie early. When I got there, he was up front with the workers and having a blast getting all the one on one he loves. He could have cared less that I was there and would have gladly stayed   They told me there was a new puppy in daycare and it hadn't learned it's manners yet and was getting up in the other dogs' faces. Apparently Charlie corrected the pup. Daycare states it was an appropriate correction (not aggression). But to manage things they decided to move some of the dogs around to different playgroups and brought Charlie up front to decompress for awhile. I think that just goes to show how a different philosophy of management versus correction works so much better for Charlie. He doesn't develop a negative association with the puppy because he wasn't corrected and he got a positive reward (hanging out with people which he loves the most). It just makes sense to me and proves that making this change last summer really has benefited Charlie so much.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I think there is a 'lesson' in Charlie's story for all of us. If or when our dogs begin to show unusual, or strange behavior, we need to determine the 'reason' for it and avoid 'blaming the dog'. It may be a health issue, a handling issue, it may be environmental, it may be something in our lives that is upsetting their lives, but we owe it to them to do our best to resolve whatever is going on.

I think it is wonderful, and bless your heart for doing so, that you have found a daycare situation that suits Charlie to a 'T', where he can blossom and grow, feel safe, have the support that he needs. 
Thank you for advocating for your dogs.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

What a huge and wonderful difference from the old daycare! I am so glad that you have found a place where both boys are happy and like to be at. I just goes to show that you having trusted your instincts about the other place was right again. I am so happy that both Charlie and Duke are happy at the new place.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*So excited! Just got approved for rescue!*

New gates that my stepson put up for me; they are pretty easy to put up and down as needed




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

They'll come in very handy. They look a lot sturdier than most.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Pilgrim123 said:


> They'll come in very handy. They look a lot sturdier than most.


They seem pretty sturdy. I plan to use them when I get my first foster. That way I can create a safe space and separate them when they eat until I see how they are going to get along. The gate makes it easier (no stepping over).


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Yes, mealtimes can be difficult, even with dogs who like each other. I imagine a lot of fosters may not have had reliable mealtimes, too, which can make competition even more likely to cause problems.


----------



## Ubu1234 (Feb 4, 2017)

:smile2::smile2::smile2::smile2::smile2::smile2::smile2:


Brave said:


> Congrats!!!!!!!! How exciting!!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

They are really nice gates. I can't wait until your first foster arrives! I'm very excited for you and am sure you will be one of the best foster moms around


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

G-bear said:


> They are really nice gates. I can't wait until your first foster arrives! I'm very excited for you and am sure you will be one of the best foster moms around



I'm all prepared. Now I just need a foster  I've got adaptil diffusers, collars, rescue remedy, my gates, extra dog feeders, calming music 

Can you tell I'm a Type A personality?


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

...and still your rescue will find something you hadn't planned for!
But there's no question you'll be a great foster.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Pilgrim123 said:


> ...and still your rescue will find something you hadn't planned for!
> But there's no question you'll be a great foster.


LOL - you are so right! I will think I have everything figured out and then I'll get presented with something I haven't seen before.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

jennretz said:


> LOL - you are so right! I will think I have everything figured out and then I'll get presented with something I haven't seen before.


One of my rescues, an elderly standard spoodle , attacked me when I produced a brush. I was left bleeding. THAT I hadn't foreseen! Poodles/spoodles need trimming and brushing. The normal scissors produced a growl, so I had to find a work-round. We discovered she would let me cut a little bit of her hair with tiny embroidery scissors, so, every night, I'd cut a bit more, until I had to start at the other end again. We never tried brushing her for the last three years of life. She looked awful, but she was happy and she came to like me and my undivided attention.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I have more baby gates in my house now, than I did when I was raising my kids.

Looks like you are ready to go!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charliethree said:


> I have more baby gates in my house now, than I did when I was raising my kids.
> 
> Looks like you are ready to go!!



That's what my husband said tonight. He said it's bringing him back to when the kids were little


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie has absolutely no sense of personal space....

https://vimeo.com/202674494


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Plus a super sweet picture 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Ohhh I like the new gates, and they look good too! Awwww love the smile on Charlie in that, it is super sweet!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Charlie is such a handsome boy and he has a smile that can light a room.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn: 

Have been really busy since we moved, enjoying are new retired life in TN! Now Ken and I are going to the health club three days a week. I'm taking Cardio Dance and Water Aerobics.

I love the gates!
Where did you get them and are they expensive?
Did I miss something, are you getting your foster?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen - I bought the gates from Chewy, but the one gate into my hallway isn't quite fitting and the extension is too long. I'm trying to figure out a work around for that doorway.

I don't have a foster yet. Still waiting for the first one


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Karen - I bought the gates from Chewy, but the one gate into my hallway isn't quite fitting and the extension is too long. I'm trying to figure out a work around for that doorway.
> 
> I don't have a foster yet. Still waiting for the first one


Love the gates and leave it to you to be prepared. You are amazing!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sweet Charlie....











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Awwwwww! Too cute!!! He looks so comfy, so perfectly curled in there!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

He's my cuddly guy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

The canine equivalent of humans pulling the covers over our heads in the morning. Charlie is so cute. Thanks for posting this photo. Charlie always makes me smile


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*So excited! Just got approved for rescue!*

A fitting end to this week....









Who gets a flooded basement in the winter?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh NO!!!! I am so sorry Jenn. It has been one weird winter this year. We have had ice storms instead of snow and you have gotten rain. I hope that the damage was not extensive but regardless it is still a huge pain in the rear end. I am so sorry that this has happened to you.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

This is not our first flood, but we haven't had one since before I got Duke. My husband wants to move and I am starting to lean that way myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

So sorry Jenn. Hope it isn't too bad. It can be pretty disheartening, and a lot of work to clean up.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I have just ordered this book. I had heard good things about it. I'll add it to my stack of books to read (mostly charliethree recommendations I work in as I can  )

https://www.amazon.com/Decoding-You...=1486911054&sr=8-1&keywords=decoding+your+dog


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charliethree said:


> So sorry Jenn. Hope it isn't too bad. It can be pretty disheartening, and a lot of work to clean up.


We've had worse, that's for sure.  It's just frustrating because then part of your house is torn up while it gets repaired and everything that was in that room has been moved to other rooms. On the brighter side, they're going to remove the heavy treadmill that hasn't worked for over a year for us


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

jennretz said:


> We've had worse, that's for sure.  It's just frustrating because then part of your house is torn up while it gets repaired and everything that was in that room has been moved to other rooms. On the brighter side, they're going to remove the heavy treadmill that hasn't worked for over a year for us



Yes, there is 'bright side' to the inconvenience and the work (sometimes). 

That is a good book, a good one to add to your library.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Agility today. Duke gets bored after a couple run throughs. Charlie enjoys each and every time 

https://www.facebook.com/jennifer.nowachek/posts/10210194905103224





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Good job, all of you! Looks like they are really getting the hang of it!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charliethree said:


> Good job, all of you! Looks like they are really getting the hang of it!!




Thanks! It just really is rewarding to see Charlie having fun!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Great videos. Agility is great for building confidence and bonds with their owners.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

4goldengirls said:


> Great videos. Agility is great for building confidence and bonds with their owners.




That's it exactly! Charlie just is so proud to do it and wants to keep doing it again and again! See what I can do!!!  he has so much joy when he does it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Someone has stolen Duker's ball....











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Charlie is such a sweetheart!!
Pretty sure he never stole anything in his life, Duke 'borrowed' him the ball.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Tucker and Tonka want to come and live at your house. You do such fun and exciting things with your boys.
So sorry about your basement!! Good thing to get rid of the treadmill that hasn't worked though!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Tucker and Tonka want to come and live at your house. You do such fun and exciting things with your boys.
> 
> So sorry about your basement!! Good thing to get rid of the treadmill that hasn't worked though!




But Karen I don't have a pool (I think you still have access to one in TN). Tucker and Tonka know they are living the good life 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

No pool in our backyard anymore, and the 3 pools here in our Wellness Cetner and Rec Area dogs aren't allowed in. 
There is a place called Barkside Manor where you can go swimming with your dogs. People give Dog Birthday Parties there. You can invite 10 of their dog friends for a swim. I know there are lakes around here that they can swim in, we just have to find them and make sure they are clean, etc. 

New Boarding Facility and Swim Center in Knoxville Tennessee Area


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*So excited! Just got approved for rescue!*

Just came home to find my neighbor's house had gone up in flames. Family wasn't home is what I heard from other neighbors but the dog was taken away in an ambulance. DH couldn't tell if he was breathing. They loved that dog. I hope to hear that he made it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh my goodness, that is terrible!! 
Hope their dog pulls through, can't imagine the heart ache they are going through.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Just heard back from one of the firemen. The dog made it and is with one of the neighbors.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*So excited! Just got approved for rescue!*

Just got home from ER vet with Duke. Tonight is the worst he's been. I will be taking tomorrow off. He is having stomach issues again and I am so worried about him. We can't figure out what's wrong. He's having major reflux issues but some of the symptoms worried the vet about possible bloat. Xrays showed some gas.

We've been trying to figure this out for about a month now and he may need to see internist again :-(


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

That is awful about your neighbor's house, though I'm glad to hear her dog survived. 
Poor Duke! I hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Good to hear the neighbour's dog is okay!

Sorry Duke is not feeling well. 
You mentioned a while back about giving him turmeric. Not sure if you did or not, or if you still are, but if so, it could cause stomach problems.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*So excited! Just got approved for rescue!*



Charliethree said:


> Good to hear the neighbour's dog is okay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I discontinued it after a few days thinking it might be the culprit. I also ordered elevated feeders. Started giving him pepcid. He hasn't been going as frequently and when he does go it's small quantities. He threw up last Sunday at agility after running and it was a full stomach full of kibble. This was 8 hours after eating. Took him to vet on Thur and decided to add yogurt and gas-x and discontinue the pepcid. And then tonight he was gagging and running around house, uncomfortable and kept trying to go outside to eat grass.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Are you using the elevated bowls, yet?

If so, you may want read this.

https://www.vetinfo.com/elevated-dog-feeder.html

Have you fed him yogurt before? Some dogs are lactose intolerant.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*So excited! Just got approved for rescue!*



Charliethree said:


> Are you using the elevated bowls, yet?
> 
> If so, you may want read this.
> 
> ...




I have been using them and the ER Vet said same thing. If bloat is issue should not use them. If esophagus related (also a possibility) should use them. Am going to get him into regular vet tomorrow to discuss.

I'm going to stop the yogurt as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Can't imagine the worry you are having, hang in there. 

Could there be an issue with his food, treats? 

Sorry, trying not to be annoying.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charliethree said:


> Can't imagine the worry you are having, hang in there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Am actually wondering about the fruitables with him....think I will take a break from those for him


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

It is so tough when there is nothing that is obviously causing problems for him, but eliminating anything except the dog food may be the best place to start. So sorry you are both going through this, I know it is rough on you both, hope Duke is feeling better soon.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Back at ER. Duke is having very rough night :-(


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Next step might be an endoscopy; sending him home now as he doesn't appear to be in imminent danger


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

That's not good news. The endoscopy may give some answers, and heaven knows you need them!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

So sorry, you had to take Duke in.
Hope things are going okay this morning.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I ended up taking today off. Right now I'm going on about 2 hours sleep. Duke is a little drool-y this morning. He's still eating, drinking and went the bathroom fine. Spoke with his regular vet; she wants to do a chest xray this afternoon. It's really hard to tell if this is nausea or acid reflux. If that comes back clear then she wants the lead vet in the practice to do an endoscopy on him Wednesday which is his first available appointment. In the meantime, she wanted me to see if he would take food (he did) and just monitor him today. So Duke, Charlie and I are having an unplanned "play" day. The ER vet was asking if anything else had happened over the weekend and I told her about the fire. Another theory is that the smoke could have irritated his lungs....we're grasping at straws here and I'm a very worried mom.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

What a long night. I'll be thinking of Duke today and hoping you guys are able to get some rest and answers.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Good that he is doing better this morning, eating is a 'good sign'. It is hard not knowing what is going on but I hope it gets figured out soon.
In the meantime, the boys will enjoy having you home.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh no poor Duke!!!!!! I hope they can find a cause and get him feeling better. Poor baby!!!! I can't imagine how worried you must be!! 
Thankfully the dog in the fire is ok! And so sorry about your basement - what a horrible week!!!!!! 
Holding all good thoughts for Duke!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I was able to record some of it. This has been going on since 6pm last night and gets worse to sounding like a dry heave...







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Just seeing this all now. Poor sweet Duke. Jenn, I am so sorry for all that Duke is going thru! I am glad that he was able to eat a bit today and I am sure that he is delighted to have mom home with him all day. I am sending many, many positive thoughts for your gorgeous boy and also for you.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

OMG Jenn, I just re-read your posts....about the Fruitables. Gracie started hacking/gagging terribly about 2 weeks ago. I had it checked when I had her to vet in the town by our lake house for the hot spot. Vet could not find anything wrong with her and we headed home. We only have Fruitables at the lake house (after the Jack incident) and so she didn't get any when she was at home. We got home on a Sunday. The coughing/hacking lasted until Tuesday. On Thursday we headed back to the lake house (and Fruitables) and Gracie had more Fruitables over the weekend. Coughing/hacking returned and lasted again until Tuesday. On Thursday we again returned to the lake house but we were out of Fruitables. No coughing or hacking this past weekend. It may be simply a coincidence but it may be the Fruitables. I hadn't even considered it until I read your post. You may be on to something....if it matters the kind we we had were the pumpkin ones.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

G-bear said:


> OMG Jenn, I just re-read your posts....about the Fruitables. Gracie started hacking/gagging terribly about 2 weeks ago. I had it checked when I had her to vet in the town by our lake house for the hot spot. Vet could not find anything wrong with her and we headed home. We only have Fruitables at the lake house (after the Jack incident) and so she didn't get any when she was at home. We got home on a Sunday. The coughing/hacking lasted until Tuesday. On Thursday we headed back to the lake house (and Fruitables) and Gracie had more Fruitables over the weekend. Coughing/hacking returned and lasted again until Tuesday. On Thursday we again returned to the lake house but we were out of Fruitables. No coughing or hacking this past weekend. It may be simply a coincidence but it may be the Fruitables. I hadn't even considered it until I read your post. You may be on to something....if it matters the kind we we had were the pumpkin ones.




Thanks for letting me know. I'll mention it to vet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Jenn, I just got caught up on the post, poor Duke. Hope all turns out well, please keep us posted.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the well wishes! It's helped during a worrisome day. Duke's vet did an ultrasound of his digestive organs and everything looks good. However, his stomach is not emptying like it should. There is nothing that suggests blockage or bloat. We're going back to basics with the food and feeding from a lower feeder again. We're also introducing a new medicine (metoclopramide) to help speed up the digestive process. I did ask the vet about the Fruitables and she said there is nothing in the ingredient list that gives her pause; even for Duke. For the short-term though, we will limit those until his stomach settles down.

I hijacked Charlie's thread with Duke's story. I'll have to come back with some good Charlie updates


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Anything that affects Duke also affects Charlie!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Pilgrim123 said:


> Anything that affects Duke also affects Charlie!


I noticed an interesting dynamic between the two today. Both times that Duke came home from the vet Charlie was waiting at the door and started sniffing Duke. Duke immediately drops on his back and belly up to let Charlie sniff to his heart's content. What is that all about???


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

My immediate thought is that Duke was asking "Am I still all there? They haven't taken anything, have they?"
Seriously, with dogs' noses, they can tell there are strange smells that need investigating. A friend is always welcome in these circumstances. Girly, when she visited the vets, would always come home and do the same to my husband. (He never got the hint!)


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Our dogs do that when one of them has been to the vet as well. I think they pick up the scents of all the other dogs/cats who have been at the vet. It's like perfume for them. I'm glad Duke's ultrasound was normal and that there doesn't appear to be any blockage or bloat. Hopefully with meds that sweet boy of yours will be back to his normal self soon. Hugs to Duke (and one for Charlie too).


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

G-bear said:


> Our dogs do that when one of them has been to the vet as well. I think they pick up the scents of all the other dogs/cats who have been at the vet. It's like perfume for them. I'm glad Duke's ultrasound was normal and that there doesn't appear to be any blockage or bloat. Hopefully with meds that sweet boy of yours will be back to his normal self soon. Hugs to Duke (and one for Charlie too).




Thanks Sandra.  I was so worried about him and kept getting teary. Having only 2 hours sleep didn't help...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

jennretz said:


> I noticed an interesting dynamic between the two today. Both times that Duke came home from the vet Charlie was waiting at the door and started sniffing Duke. Duke immediately drops on his back and belly up to let Charlie sniff to his heart's content. What is that all about???



This is actually a greeting 'ritual' of 'accepting' the 'new arrival' (missing member) back into the pack. The dog on home territory sniffs out the new arrival, and can tell through scent where he/she has been or if they may have interacted with other animals, or people. The 'new arrival' displays calming signals, or 'submissive' behavior, in order to avoid confrontation and be accepted into the group.

I walk my dogs separately, and every time we get back, this ritual occurs. It is especially noticeable when I have taken Charlie out, Joseph displays 'tough guy' behaviors, though underneath it is uncertainty/anxiety, and Charlie offers calming signals, to settle things down. Charlie offers submissive behaviors to Milo, lowering his body, licking his face, then will burst into a game of chase. Interestingly enough, when I bring Milo home it is the others who offer 'submissive' behaviors (lowering of the body, licking his face) to him.
It is pretty cool to watch!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charliethree said:


> This is actually a greeting 'ritual' of 'accepting' the 'new arrival' (missing member) back into the pack. The dog on home territory sniffs out the new arrival, and can tell through scent where he/she has been or if they may have interacted with other animals, or people. The 'new arrival' displays calming signals, or 'submissive' behavior, in order to avoid confrontation and be accepted into the group.
> 
> I walk my dogs separately, and every time we get back, this ritual occurs. It is especially noticeable when I have taken Charlie out, Joseph displays 'tough guy' behaviors, though underneath it is uncertainty/anxiety, and Charlie offers calming signals, to settle things down. Charlie offers submissive behaviors to Milo, lowering his body, licking his face, then will burst into a game of chase. Interestingly enough, when I bring Milo home it is the others who offer 'submissive' behaviors (lowering of the body, licking his face) to him.
> It is pretty cool to watch!!


It really is cool to watch and I wondered if there was some ritual attached to it. And today when Charlie and I got back from his walk, Duke was lying at the front door and Charlie allowed Duke to sniff him.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

We get the same 'treatment' if we have been out without them. I know when I have been out I get the 'third degree' a 'going over' from all of them. Where have you been? Who have you been petting? and Most importantly -- did you bring food?


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Charliethree said:


> We get the same 'treatment' if we have been out without them. I know when I have been out I get the 'third degree' a 'going over' from all of them. Where have you been? Who have you been petting? and Most importantly -- did you bring food?


Oh yes, the sniff inspection!!! 

Glad to hear there isn't a blockage or bloat! Hopefully the new medicine works, and it sounds like going back to basic and simple on food/snacks will help. Poor Duke! I'm sure Charlie is worried about his pack member! Get well soon Duke!!!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Ahh yes the sniff test... today I had to run to the vet to pick up Gracie's medication and I did not take any of the dogs with me. There was a massive sniff investigation of me by all three dogs when I arrived home. And since I dared to pet another dog while in the clinic I was met with the "You were with another dog" look from Jack. You know that look, big brown eyes that make you feel soooo guilty that you feel compelled to explain your actions to your dog. Lol. Scents seem to rule my dog's world. 
More important, how is Duke feeling today?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

G-bear said:


> Ahh yes the sniff test... today I had to run to the vet to pick up Gracie's medication and I did not take any of the dogs with me. There was a massive sniff investigation of me by all three dogs when I arrived home. And since I dared to pet another dog while in the clinic I was met with the "You were with another dog" look from Jack. You know that look, big brown eyes that make you feel soooo guilty that you feel compelled to explain your actions to your dog. Lol. Scents seem to rule my dog's world.
> More important, how is Duke feeling today?


I DO know that look LOL...when I was walking dogs at Anderson I would get that look every single time I came home from both of them 

Duke is not super energetic today but his stomach has settled down. I just called daycare a little bit ago and he's taking it easy today. They said he is acting fine, but just resting a bit more. I also started the new medicine this morning and they said he appears to be tolerating it fine. Will continue to keep an eye on him.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am glad his stomach is better. I think it is wonderful that you have a daycare that keeps such a close eye on your boys. That place is an absolute treasure!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Thank God Duke is alright!!!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

How is Duke feeling today?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for checking in. His energy level is bad and I'm very worried. Have another call into vet to see if Morris Foundation lab results are back. Something is wrong and I don't know what. Not even sure what other tests to run.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

So sorry, hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh Jenn, I am so sorry. Sending good thoughts for Duke (and you too). I hope you can get some answers soon so that your sweet boy is healthy again. Please keep us posted on Duke. Sending him a hug. One for you also.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

There are two vets at the same practice that I primarily take Duke to. The one is responsible for all his Morris Foundation exams and labs. She called me this morning and his Morris Foundation lab work was fine which is a relief. All tests to date are fine. The other vet who has done both his surgeries is supposed to call me back. He could still be recovering from the weekend, I don't know. Both vets are going to consult and see if there are any other tests that need to be done.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Just spoke with the vet. There is nothing in his lab work, xrays or ultrasound that leads her to think cancer. We're going to give this another 24 hours to see if he starts to get his energy back. If not, then we'll do a 4Dx lab test (?) to test for any TBD. If all is clear there, it's probably time for him to see the internist at VCA.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Sigh, how frustrating this must be... your baby is sick and they can't tell you anything.

I hope he is just recovering and perks up soon. So sorry that all of you have to go through this.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am glad to hear that all of Duke's bloodwork is normal. I will also be hoping that he just a needs a bit more time to rest and then he will be back to his old self.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I came home to a NAUGHTY Duke and couldn't be happier  His energy is better tonight and report from daycare was better today than yesterday. Fingers crossed...


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Good to hear Duke is feeling better!! Hope he continues to improve!!

Love 'NAUGHTY', when they have been feeling out of sorts.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

My Dukers and one of his many toys he drug out tonight. First time since Sunday 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I would never have thought I would be so HAPPY to read the words "naughty" and "Duke" in the same sentence!!! So glad he is feeling better


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Very glad to read he's feeling better, Jenn.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

That's a relief about his blood tests, and I'm also pleased to hear he feels a bit better (and naughty.)


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

So glad he improved... hopefully the meds are beginning to help and that maybe he just needed some extra rest.

I hope he continues to improve!!!! The toys and the naughty are a good sign!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I love the new daycare. The manager knows how worried I've been and sent me two videos showing Duke and Charlie playing. She said they hadn't been doing that for the past few days and she was so happy to see it!

I think Duke is starting to feel better. Will continue to monitor him, but it's looking better.

Thank you all for checking in.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

From daycare today







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Horray for Duke! So glad to see him playing and happy!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

B and G Mom said:


> Horray for Duke! So glad to see him playing and happy!




I am feeling better about him. Daycare said she was so happy to see them playing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duke*



jennretz said:


> I am feeling better about him. Daycare said she was so happy to see them playing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am SO relieved to hear that Duke is feeling better!!0:smile2:


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am so glad to see Duke happy and playing. The daycare you use a quite an extraordinary place. I can understand why you are so pleased with it.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

New pictures 

https://www.facebook.com/jennifer.nowachek/posts/10210316685787665


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*So excited! Just got approved for rescue!*

Charlie has pink eye and diarrhea...these two keep me on my toes.

ETA - we are blaming the fruitables for his upset tummy by process of elimination. Trainer was providing a pork flavored one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Uh oh! Poor Charlie, poor you!! Now that Duke is feeling better, he figured it was his 'turn' for some special attention. Hope he is back on track real soon!!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh no! Poor Charlie! Last week was Duke's turn, now it's Charlie's. Those beautiful boys sure keep mom on her toes. I hope that sweet Charlie is feeling better soon.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Poor Charlie!!!! Just like human children, if my niece is healthy her brother has something, if he's healthy, my niece gets sick! 

I don't think I knew dogs could get pink eye!!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I posted about what happened at daycare yesterday between Charlie and Chewy in Chewy's thread. I attempted to speak with the manager today and the conversation did not go well. At the end of the day I take accountability for not being more direct in questions of how she was going to handle things. Her response left me feeling not so good anymore about them and whether daycare is the right solution for my two. They indicated that Duke has started "fencing" which apparently means as dogs enter/exit the daycare; dogs will bark & growl along the fence line. That is not Duke's personality at all so perhaps long days at daycare are not the right solution. I may try to figure out a way for them to only go 3 days a week. Give them some time to decompress either by my working from home a couple days a week or hiring a dog walker 2 days a week. In addition, I've decided to reintroduce the kennels at home. I moved one back on the main level and Duke has been going in there pretty consistently to lie down and relax. I'm going to bring the other one down this weekend and started working with Charlie to get him comfortable going back in there. The intent is not to kennel them all the time, but to know I can if I have to. Clearly, Duke's obstruction earlier this week showed me I have to do some better management at home.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Personally I think having crates available all of the time for all of my dogs is a good thing. I've always done it. My dogs don't see being crated as being a punishment or a bad thing in anyway. Each of them knows which crate belongs to each of them and they will go to their own crate whenever they want to be left alone. The rule in our house has always been if a dog is in a crate leave him/her alone. When my daughter was small it was a good lesson for her in respecting the dog's personal space. It's sort of funny because all of the dogs know to leave the dog in his/her crate alone as well. It gives them a safe (and peaceful) place to sleep, chew on a toy or simply decompress. Ultimately I think they LIKE having their own space. I think Charlie and Duke will like it as well. Sometimes a dog just wants to be left alone and stress-free. I know that sounds nuts but I have found over many years with many dogs that they really are happier with a space of their own to go to.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

My sweet Charlie B...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Awww Charlie....

I think you have a good plan with giving them more "down time"... Belle was the type of dog who needed a kennel space - we used the laundry room off the family room as her "bedroom". We would leave the door open with a bed in it and she would go in there when she wanted her own quiet time. Man did she throw me some shade when I painted it... "what the heck did you to do my room" lol.


----------



## sirbailey (Feb 6, 2016)

REALLY?

You sure got lucky!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

B and G Mom said:


> Awww Charlie....
> 
> I think you have a good plan with giving them more "down time"... Belle was the type of dog who needed a kennel space - we used the laundry room off the family room as her "bedroom". We would leave the door open with a bed in it and she would go in there when she wanted her own quiet time. Man did she throw me some shade when I painted it... "what the heck did you to do my room" lol.


You give me hope  I see how well things are going with Fitz after your initial scare.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

sirbailey said:


> REALLY?
> 
> You sure got lucky!


Not sure what you mean....


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Hahaha Jenn - it was rocky. It was like a rocky, jagged, cliff when I broke my hand lol. But it was a perfect storm of things that led to it and you had a similar unfortunate situation. Good thing about storms - they pass. 

You are so good with your boys and you will figure out what works best so that you can foster again. 

Charlie has come so far!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

B and G Mom said:


> Hahaha Jenn - it was rocky. It was like a rocky, jagged, cliff when I broke my hand lol. But it was a perfect storm of things that led to it and you had a similar unfortunate situation. Good thing about storms - they pass.
> 
> You are so good with your boys and you will figure out what works best so that you can foster again.
> 
> Charlie has come so far!


This experience showed me that it's one thing for me to offer support and be objective like when you were going through this with Fitz. It was a whole different eye opening experience going through it myself. I let my guard down and thought we were just on a positive momentum going forward. I asked too much of Charlie and Chewy. I've learned that even 3 years in (even though Charlie has made such great strides in his confidence) that I have to be aware of the world from Charlie's perspective. This has been a humbling experience.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I agree that it is humbling and I think that it is something that a lot of us with special dogs go through. We do our absolute best to read the signs, watch for signals and try to anticipate things that could be a trigger. It is, at times, an exhausting job. I know I've been there with Jack. As I have mentioned he had a failed adoptive home years ago when he killed the adoptive family's cat. I have had Jack for over 3 years. He has been around puppies, rabbits, squirrels and all sorts of small animals. I foolishly assumed that we had overcome that prey drive with cats....so I let my guard down taking him to the vet a few weeks ago. They have a clinic kitty who greets all of the arrivals. Jack took off after her. He did no harm to the cat but my shoulder suffered some serious damage and I learned a very important lesson that day (in addition to always call the clinic when I get to the parking lot to let them know to lock up the kitty). I learned that as far as Jack has come he remains Jack. Some of the issues he has had will probably be with him for as long as he lives and it is my job to make sure I do not put him in a situation where he is over challenged (for lack of better word). What happened that day in the vet clinic was entirely my fault. Not Jack's. All I can do now is move on and learn from it.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Tomorrow is Charlie's 3rd Anniversary of his Gotcha Day! Love ❤ him!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Wow! Happy gotcha day you gorgeous boy! You have given your mom and dad a lot of love and happiness and I would be willing to bet that you are going to have a pretty special celebration. I am so glad that you found the wonderful forever family that you have. Jenn, you should celebrate all that Charlie has accomplished these last 3 years and you should also take time to remember that without your love, patience and watchful eye he would not be making the progress that he has made. He has been so blessed to be in your family. Thank you for loving Charlie. He deserves the best and he has it in you and your family.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Wow!!! Happy Gotcha Day Charlie!!!!!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Happy 3rd Adoption Anniversary Charlie B. You are the sweetest, most vulnerable, boy and you are loved. Tonight we celebrate with Dairy Queen


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Ohhh Dairy Queen...You ARE one special boy Charlie! Tell them to give you 2 scoops! This is, after all, a very special celebration!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Dairy Queen celebration 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

That is so cute! Charlie has lovely manners! He ate his ice cream so neatly. I hope Duke was also able to celebrate his "brother's" anniversary. Is he well enough now to have gotten a bit of ice cream also? I hope so since was watching Charlie and waiting so politely. I am glad Charlie has a good 3rd anniversary


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

G-bear said:


> That is so cute! Charlie has lovely manners! He ate his ice cream so neatly. I hope Duke was also able to celebrate his "brother's" anniversary. Is he well enough now to have gotten a bit of ice cream also? I hope so since was watching Charlie and waiting so politely. I am glad Charlie has a good 3rd anniversary


Duke was able to partake as well! He was very polite, but did you see the look he was giving me???? He was like, "let's get this show on the road" LOL


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Ahh, so sweet! I used to make Harley frozen yogurt with peanut butter and he would carry his little cup to a comfy spot and just lie down and lick till it was gone.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Dairy Queen!! What a great treat. Happy day to you Charlie. Such a cutie with the wagging tail. And Duke, oh my it's hard to wait.

We like to swing by Dairy Queen too, on the way home from class


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Usually Duke initiates play but today Charlie did 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Success today! Charlie just went voluntarily into his crate to take a nap. I've been leaving the door open 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Good Boy Charlie... although I think I see the sofa right next to the crate, I'm certain Glimmer would have selected the sofa  Love the video of play, so fun to see how they start with the back and forth.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I love the video of Charlie initiating play with Duke. It is such fun to see a dog who doesn't normally initiate the play starting with the play bows and them the joy as the chase begins. Jenn, you have come so far with Charlie! His confidence has bloomed because of you and he is now such a happy boy. I simply love Charlie. He is a very, very special boy.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

KKaren and G-Bear, he really has come so far  Thanks for rooting for him! Right now he's curled up beside me on the blanket he stole from me ;-)


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Awww a blanket thief!!! One of the cutest ones ever!!!
Love the ice cream and the playing... happy, happy boys!!!!!!!
You have done so much for him.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

B and G Mom said:


> Awww a blanket thief!!! One of the cutest ones ever!!!
> Love the ice cream and the playing... happy, happy boys!!!!!!!
> You have done so much for him.


he really is funny. every time i get up he moves over to take my space and lay on my blanket 

he had an awesome weekend and was just being a goofy golden retriever. charlie doesn't usually do goofy, that's duke's role. it was so uplifting to see him initiating play and chasing a ball (didn't catch that on video).


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

This approach works the best with Charlie 

https://fearfuldogs.wordpress.com/2017/03/11/the-bad-news-about-fearful-dogs/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

That's awesome Jenn! So glad he had a fun, goofy dog weekend! I hope that he has some time like that and keeps letting go of his past and spends more time "just being a dog".


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you for sharing that link.

Good to hear Charlie is having such a great time! Nothing like watching the 'goofy' come out! So amazing, heartwarming, wonderful to see!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie had one of his most successful vet visits ever tonight. We played Through a Dogs Ear on the way there. I had his most favorite plush raccoon and his nylabone. AND I HAD FRUITABLES! We did touch, look, shake, sit and lots of rewards. He stepped on the scale without issue. The vet tech gave him more fruitables and he took them from her and then he allowed the vet to PET him and examine him! First time in 3 years that he hasn't tried to hide from her in the corner. And when she stopped petting him, he leaned into her and nudged her. She was amazed


----------



## MaryKate (Mar 8, 2017)

jennretz said:


> We had our home visit on Saturday and received our approval today from As Good as Gold! We're on the waiting list and can't wait to bring home a new golden to our family.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Congratulations, Jennretz! So happy for you. :grin2:
I can almost feel your excitement 
Hope you can bring him home really soon!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Way to GO Charlie!! I know your Mom is bursting with pride and joy!! (and she should be!!)


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

MaryKate said:


> Congratulations, Jennretz! So happy for you. :grin2:
> I can almost feel your excitement
> Hope you can bring him home really soon!


Thank you! He's actually been with me for 3 years now.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charliethree said:


> Way to GO Charlie!! I know your Mom is bursting with pride and joy!! (and she should be!!)


It was incredible. The vet couldn't believe it. He was not relaxed, but compared to how he's been he was close to it as could be. She said, "is this the Charlie I know???" She said she had warned the vet tech who's only seen Duke, that she has to go much, much slower with Charlie. She said, "now the vet tech doesn't believe me!" LOL


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

It is wonderful that he is feeling better about the vet!! Something to continue to build on!! It is so hard to see them struggle, and so amazing to see progress and success with something we weren't sure could ever be. My Charlie was doing okay with the vet, until he had a couple of emergency visits, where it was not possible to go slow, take their time, caused quite a set back.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charliethree said:


> It is wonderful that he is feeling better about the vet!! Something to continue to build on!! It is so hard to see them struggle, and so amazing to see progress and success with something we weren't sure could ever be. My Charlie was doing okay with the vet, until he had a couple of emergency visits, where it was not possible to go slow, take their time, caused quite a set back.




That's my fear too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Hold onto 'hope'!! Prepare for future visits as you did for this one, hopefully building a history of success and cross your fingers for no emergency visits!!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Yay Charlie!!!! That is so wonderful - such a milestone!!!! 
See Charlie, the vet isn't so bad!!


----------



## MaryKate (Mar 8, 2017)

jennretz said:


> Thank you! He's actually been with me for 3 years now.
> 
> 
> Really??! LOL. I thought you're just about to bring him home. :laugh:
> How is he now?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

MaryKate said:


> jennretz said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you! He's actually been with me for 3 years now.
> ...


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

jennretz said:


> Charlie had one of his most successful vet visits ever tonight. We played Through a Dogs Ear on the way there. I had his most favorite plush raccoon and his nylabone. AND I HAD FRUITABLES! We did touch, look, shake, sit and lots of rewards. He stepped on the scale without issue. The vet tech gave him more fruitables and he took them from her and then he allowed the vet to PET him and examine him! First time in 3 years that he hasn't tried to hide from her in the corner. And when she stopped petting him, he leaned into her and nudged her. She was amazed


Just now catching up. YAY CHARLIE!!! That is absolutely fantastic, Jenn. He has come so far. I remember when a trip to the vet was an unbelievable struggle for Charlie and now he is asking the vet for pets. He has come such a long way. And, of course, we all know that those Fruitables are a godsend...well, except in Jack's case I am so glad to read how well Charlie is doing. He is just such an amazing boy and you have been such a wonderfully patient and intuitive mom for him. You are really an inspiration to me when it comes to our special dogs.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

G-bear said:


> Just now catching up. YAY CHARLIE!!! That is absolutely fantastic, Jenn. He has come so far. I remember when a trip to the vet was an unbelievable struggle for Charlie and now he is asking the vet for pets. He has come such a long way. And, of course, we all know that those Fruitables are a godsend...well, except in Jack's case I am so glad to read how well Charlie is doing. He is just such an amazing boy and you have been such a wonderfully patient and intuitive mom for him. You are really an inspiration to me when it comes to our special dogs.


Thank you for all your support and kind words  I try to be patient, but it always seems like I push too hard too fast at some point and then we step back and start over again. I just continue to focus more on the progress than the step backs because he really has made so much progress. All of us with these special dogs know how the journey isn't always linear


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Jenn - Go easy on yourself! You are doing a wonderful job with Charlie! None of us are 'born' knowing how this all works, it is a learning curve!! Our dogs tell us when we have over estimated, perhaps asked a little too much, it happens, and that is 'Okay!', but without a doubt, they certainly wouldn't want us to stop trying. Set backs are a normal part of the big picture, consider them opportunities to learn and quite simply 'try again'. Focus on the good stuff, the 'little things' that are so huge for them in their world and so amazing for us!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Charlie is so sweet and so lucky to get you a Mom.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Jenn, definitely don't be hard on yourself.... as Charliethree says, none of us are born knowing - it's the fact that you work so hard with him - that you recognize that he needs that step back and "to try again" that really matters!

He has come so so far....


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Another interesting read

https://www.facebook.com/ReisnerVetBehavior/posts/1266959370056620


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you for sharing! We need to be careful when ascribing human motivations to dog behavior, invariably we are going to get it wrong, and risk creating problems that didn't exist in their world. The 'dominant' dog, when we had six, never fought, never needed to, all it took was a 'look', his 'position' was simply understood and respected by the rest of the other dog. When the 'scraps' occurred, and there weren't many, they always involved the more anxious/less confident dogs in the group.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/jennifer.nowachek/posts/10210512385960047


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you for sharing that article. A reminder that our dogs are thinking, feeling beings influenced by everything that happens to them, and goes on around them, no different really, than us.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/is...-Dog-Hates-His-Crate_20388-1.html?s=FB_032817


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Working from home today with my two helpers....




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

The BEST helpers one can have!! Great that they can work from home with you!! Bet they are lovin' it!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charliethree said:


> The BEST helpers one can have!! Great that they can work from home with you!! Bet they are lovin' it!!




They are loving it. I wish my work would approve it on a more formal basis but they won't.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Wish they'd approve for you, too. What handsome helpers!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*So excited! Just got approved for rescue!*

This morning Charlie was snuggling with me on the bed. I had just gotten back up from letting Duke out. Duke tried to jump up in the same space and Charlie snapped at him. It was not a play snap; it was a warning. Not sure what to do?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

And shortly after lying side by side; didn't faze either one of them in the least











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Not something we like to see happen, especially first thing in the morning!! but we need to take a breath and think about whether we actually need to do anything at all. There are any number of reasons Charlie may have had for snapping/snarking at Duke, but keep in mind 'what happened next', they didn't get into a brawl, they settled down and took a nap. 'Stuff happens', and we are sometimes surprised when our dogs behave 'like dogs' but more often than not, what we may perceive as a potential 'problem' is not a 'problem' for them at all!

Just 'Breathe'!! Trust them, they have no desire to get 'ugly face' and will do all they can to avoid it!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Tonka has done that to Tucker many times and they are best friends in seconds.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

It's good that nothing came of it. I understand how it makes you nervous/upset. It would upset me too, but they clearly worked it out... love the snuggles.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Charliethree said:


> Not something we like to see happen, especially first thing in the morning!! but we need to take a breath and think about whether we actually need to do anything at all. There are any number of reasons Charlie may have had for snapping/snarking at Duke, but keep in mind 'what happened next', they didn't get into a brawl, they settled down and took a nap. 'Stuff happens', and we are sometimes surprised when our dogs behave 'like dogs' but more often than not, what we may perceive as a potential 'problem' is not a 'problem' for them at all!
> 
> Just 'Breathe'!! Trust them, they have no desire to get 'ugly face' and will do all they can to avoid it!


I have to agree with this. I see it once in a great while with Jack and Bailey. I've spent a great deal of time trying to figure out what caused it and how I could have prevented it. And I have felt worried that it will somehow accelerate into something much worse. It never does and the two of them seem to work it out. They remain the best of friends. I now wonder if once in a while, just as people have a bad moment and "snap" at others, if dogs don't also experience this. I can understand your concern but as long as it isn't happening on a regular basis I would let it go. Whatever the issue may have been judging by the photo you posted they seem to have resolved it.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I think you guys are all right. Time to stop "looking" for things to worry about.  Rest of the weekend was completely uneventful.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie and Duke in mirror poses....











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Two golden boys spending a Sunday asleep in the sun. I don't know that it gets a whole lot better in a dog's life.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

That was after agility today. We hadn't had class for 3 weeks so they both were pretty active. When we got home they crashed. They don't normally lie side by side though so I thought it was picture worthy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Bet they had a great time. I just love it when Tucker and Tonka lay together.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

I love that they're in the same pose! They certainly look tuckered out!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Some new pictures of Duke and Charlie loving the sun and warm weather 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

It's been a long winter. So glad Charlie and Duke had a nice day to relax in the sun. The both look so comfortable and happy


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh yeah, Those are two happy goldens. Looks like a perfect day.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

We had a great day  some new agility videos 

https://www.facebook.com/jennifer.nowachek/posts/10210820967954404


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

So sweet!!! My kids were outside most the day yesterday as well - they were all passed out in beds around 8:45 pm. I love the nice breaks in the "mud" season - this morning it was back to constantly wiping the floor!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie, my 67lb lap dog [emoji190] 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh Charlie!! Way to work your charm on your Mom!! 
What a sweetie!!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh Charlie! You clearly know where the love is at


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Your boys are just BEAUTIFUL!!:smile2::smile2:

:smile2:Absolutely WONDERFUL pictures!!:smile2:


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

We've had a relatively good weekend. It's been sunny and nice here in Illinois. Charlie and Duke have had a foster sister for one and half weeks now. It's not all smooth sailing, but I just have to say how very "proud" I am of both of them for how they are handling this. Sol (means "sun" in Spanish) is very much a puppy and has tried their patience more than once. But they are also helping me to teach her and to understand dog boundaries. She's also learned from them to paw the door when she needs to go out and to go into down-stay when she comes back in to get a treat after I wipe her feet. Such a smart girl and such smart teachers


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

What?!?!?! Jenn, I must have really been missing posts as I had no idea you had gotten a new dog to foster. That is absolutely wonderful and Sol is an incredibly lucky little girl to be in your home with you, your DH and your beautiful boys. Yes, there will be challenges but you will weather the storms with the same grace, patience, kindness and love that you have shown those beautiful boys of yours. I'm very happy for you but mostly I am happy for Sol and I LOVE the photos you posted. I think your "bookends" on the couch are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Sol is such a pretty girl, bless your heart for fostering her, she is going to leave some most amazing paw prints on you heart!! (Which I imagine she has done already!)

A few bumps in the road are to be expected, it is a big change for everyone, but it appears she has fit right in!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

G-bear said:


> What?!?!?! Jenn, I must have really been missing posts as I had no idea you had gotten a new dog to foster. That is absolutely wonderful and Sol is an incredibly lucky little girl to be in your home with you, your DH and your beautiful boys. Yes, there will be challenges but you will weather the storms with the same grace, patience, kindness and love that you have shown those beautiful boys of yours. I'm very happy for you but mostly I am happy for Sol and I LOVE the photos you posted. I think your "bookends" on the couch are absolutely beautiful!


You didn't miss any posts. I wanted to give this some time to see how it "took" before I posted. Charlie was not too thrilled at first  Even Duke has corrected her and the jolly ball is now picked up and his favorite blue ball. Duke has 2 toys he cares about; the jolly ball and his blue ball that he always sleeps with. Sol decided she wanted them and Duke quickly let her know that he's not sharing those 2 toys. Any other toy she is more than welcome to. I've never seen this side of Duke before and it's been eye opening. I always wondered if he would stick up for himself and now I know.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charliethree said:


> Sol is such a pretty girl, bless your heart for fostering her, she is going to leave some most amazing paw prints on you heart!! (Which I imagine she has done already!)
> 
> A few bumps in the road are to be expected, it is a big change for everyone, but it appears she has fit right in!


I'm going to be heartbroken when she goes to her new home. I'll just have to remind myself that I'm part of her journey and she's on her way to joining a wonderful family. I found out this week there are over 130 people on the waiting list for As Good as Gold. Those are all approved homes which is amazing to me. I'll have some input to the type of home she would do best in and perhaps I'll offer up if they don't work out she can come back 

It's nice to have two beautiful dogs from Puerto Rico in the house. They have the same chocolate brown eyes.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Wow! Must be a great rescue to have so many potential adopters on their waiting list - hopefully all their wishes come true.
It is not easy letting them go, but knowing that you helped save a life, helped to give a new life and hope to a precious soul who needed a chance and a good home makes it all so worthwhile and just a little easier when the time comes.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Sol is so beautiful and has the perfect foster home. You have given her such a gift!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

What a beautiful girl!.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I had an out of town wedding this weekend and had to board Duke, Charlie and Sol. They were so happy to see us when I picked them up. Sol has been a bit of a wild one today and we had to do a walk, the kiddie pool and chase the ball  Charlie insisted on sitting on my lap for some ear scratches and Duke kept stealing the towel to make me get up and take it from him. Boy, do I miss these guys when I'm gone.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Aww Jenn, I'm thinking that as much as you missed Charlie, Duke and Sol it was only half as much as those beautiful fur kids of yours missed their mom. Because they know that they have the best mom (and Foster mom) ever


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Hope you had fun at the wedding and it sounds like your reunion was wonderful!!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh wow!!!! That's wonderful that Sol is doing so well - she sounds wonderful and is that her in the first photo? If so she is so cute!! I also love that you will have input on where she goes. It's such a wonderful thing you are doing by fostering - I'm sure saying goodbye when she leaves will be very hard, but without you her journey would have been so much harder!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

B and G Mom said:


> Oh wow!!!! That's wonderful that Sol is doing so well - she sounds wonderful and is that her in the first photo? If so she is so cute!! I also love that you will have input on where she goes. It's such a wonderful thing you are doing by fostering - I'm sure saying goodbye when she leaves will be very hard, but without you her journey would have been so much harder!!!


That is her in the first picture and she is so adorable. I have no idea how I'm going to let her go! She was so relieved to see me yesterday when I picked her up and she stuck to me like glue last night. While I understand I'm part of her journey, she doesn't. If I could adopt her I would, but my husband is not on-board with that plus I'm still guardian for my mom's GSD. But I would really love to have her join my family. I'm just hoping that her adoptive family is so wonderful that I will be able to see that it's the best home for her. And the reality is, I rely on daycare and right now she's not ready to handle all the dogs. I'm probably not the best home for her long-term. They are keeping her separate from the other dogs because she doesn't understand dog calming signals and is considered "rude" in dog speak. Right now I have her enrolled with my two in a intro Rally class and we are doing lots of walks, catch and supervised play with Duke


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They seem to miss us as much as we miss them when we're apart. Interesting how each of them responded to you being back, each different and in their own way.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

She is adorable!!! Such a pretty girl!! I give you such credit to be able to foster! I volunteered at an adoption event once, for a day and we ended up with Georgie lol. I also hope her adoptive family is perfect for her in the long run and I'm sure if you get to have input they will be!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

B and G Mom said:


> She is adorable!!! Such a pretty girl!! I give you such credit to be able to foster! I volunteered at an adoption event once, for a day and we ended up with Georgie lol. I also hope her adoptive family is perfect for her in the long run and I'm sure if you get to have input they will be!!!




Lol! Lucky Georgie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Sol is such a beautiful pup, can certainly understand not wanting to let her go. The first one is the hardest! but none are ever easy, they all leave behind their paw prints on hearts and the lessons that they teach.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Being a foster failure myself (with Gracie) I understand how hard it is to let them go when it is time to go to their new family. Some of the dogs I had fostered were a bit easier to send off than others. I always tried to remind myself that I was just a brief stop on the road for them and that their real life would begin once they left my care. Sometimes it made it easier....sometimes not. Sol is absolutely beautiful and, frankly, if I lived in IL I am afraid I would have to apply to adopt her (and yes, I know, I don't need 4 dogs). I am so glad that that beautiful girl has you for a foster mom. She is getting a great start on her new life because of you.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

New picture from today....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love this picture, they're all so adorable. 
I think Sol fits in perfectly with the boys.......


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great photo, just love their colouring!.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Love it!!!!! 

I love her expression - she reminds me of Gunner. Geeze if we were going out to visit Grandma soon I'd be beggin to meet her!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

B and G Mom said:


> Love it!!!!!
> 
> I love her expression - she reminds me of Gunner. Geeze if we were going out to visit Grandma soon I'd be beggin to meet her!


Anytime you're in our area you're more than welcome


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Aww such cute photo. Sol looks so happy! She looks like such a delicate girl and there is just something about her eyes...it is as if they say, "please love me".


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Someone is looking quite comfortable 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They sure are........


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

What a great photo!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks Jenn!!! That would be so cool! 

Awwwww love it... so content!


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

So relaxed! Makes me want to take a nap myself


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sol has been here 3.5 weeks and what a force to be reckoned with. If Steve were on-board, I would ask to adopt her  The activities I could do with her. She is a field golden through and though!

That being said, she has SO MUCH ENERGY!!! I had forgotten what having a puppy is like in the house. I thought Duke and Charlie kept me on my toes. She caught a wild case of the zoomies on Thursday night and I thought she was possessed  jk She made her own agility course out of my house and was having such a blast she was barking in pure joy. I probably should have stopped it, but I didn't have the heart too. Not when she was having such pure unadulterated fun.

She has a big presence and as worried as I've been about Charlie hurting her, the opposite actually happened. She cut him off on the stairs yesterday and tangled his leash around his feet. He fell down the stairs and hit the concrete. I thought he was ok, but this morning he couldn't put weight on one leg. Off to the vet we went and he's now heavily medicated. Vet thinks he sprained all the muscle/connective tissue around his hip. Bed rest for Charlie.

I walked Sol 2x today at 2.25 miles each and took her on an adventure to get a new leash to replace the one she chewed through. While inside to get the new leash from the rescue coordinator she chewed/clawed her way through the soft kennel I bought for her....this girl has a mind of her own  she is now sound asleep on the sofa next to me, but I know she will wake me up promptly at 5:15 am! I still love her though.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I love your Charlie and Duke stories and now Sol stories! She is such a lucky girl to be in your home. I wish I could have seen her zoomies. I have never seen a dog which didn't show pure joy while doing them.
I'm really sorry to hear that Charlie got hurt tho! Poor baby! Hopefully he will be okay after a few days of bed rest (and why do I think BED rest means snuggle time on the bed with you? Lol). 
Are you sure there is no way you can convince DH to keep Sol? As someone who has 3 dogs I can tell you with great certainty that 3 dogs really are no more work than 2. I am kind of thinking this girl may well be meant to be with you...


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/fearfuldogs/posts/1388658757839224

Interesting read


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

G-bear said:


> I love your Charlie and Duke stories and now Sol stories! She is such a lucky girl to be in your home. I wish I could have seen her zoomies. I have never seen a dog which didn't show pure joy while doing them.
> I'm really sorry to hear that Charlie got hurt tho! Poor baby! Hopefully he will be okay after a few days of bed rest (and why do I think BED rest means snuggle time on the bed with you? Lol).
> Are you sure there is no way you can convince DH to keep Sol? As someone who has 3 dogs I can tell you with great certainty that 3 dogs really are no more work than 2. I am kind of thinking this girl may well be meant to be with you...




I do think she would be such a wonderful addition. Where I live you can only have 3 dogs. I'm guardian for my mom's dog Elsa and need to leave that spot open.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Jenn, so happy to read this post about your foster. I'd love to get another as well, since I'm used to 3 and 4 dogs. However, since losing our Mandy this past October, hubby is adamant at not adding any others and keeping the headcount at 2.

She's a gorgeous girl and looks like she belongs with your boys. I applaud you for what you're doing, I'd never want to let go so I'd be a definite foster failure.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Little Sunday morning fun....

https://www.facebook.com/jennifer.nowachek/posts/10211057082857129


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

You have a heart of gold. Sol is beautiful! That video with the Roomba is too funny! Hope Charlie feels better soon!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sol is a doll, you know what I think of her. It's too bad you have to leave a spot open for Elsa, but I understand and bless you for doing so. 

The video is too cute, I could never have a Roomba, Remy is terrified of the regular vacuum..... 

That article about treats was very interesting. 

Hope Charlie is improving.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I think this may be the last video of the day. Sol was able to take Charlie's place at agility today..
https://www.facebook.com/jennifer.nowachek/posts/10211059180669573


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I think she has found was she was meant to do-fun watching her.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

And a picture of Charlie totally milking his injury....











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Aww.......bless his heart, work it Charlie. 

Great picture of you two.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Aww poor Charlie... clearly mom snuggles make him feel so much better!!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

Jenn:

Just read about Charlie's injury. Hope he feels fast! Sol is a beauty.
Our adopted Golden Retriever, Smooch, chewed through her collar once. Ken took it off and left it in the crate with her. When we adopted Smooch she was 16 months and Snobear was 5 months and they used to run around the townhouse so much and up and down the stairs, that all of the furniture shook!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

Hope Charlie feels better!!
Kisses to Sol and Charlie and Duke!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

How is Charlie doing? Is he feeling any better?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

B and G Mom said:


> How is Charlie doing? Is he feeling any better?


Charlie is on his last pain pill today. He was on two different kinds, but we stopped the Tramadol on day 2 because he was still limping but wrestling with Duke. He's had a week of rest and his ready to start playing again 

He got his new dog bed this week and absolutely loves it


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Some fun videos of Sol and Duke....

https://www.facebook.com/jennifer.nowachek/posts/10211105303702620


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great videos*

Looks like Sol and Duke are having a great time!
She can REALLY move! Reminds me of my Smooch!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Looks like Sol and Duke are having a great time!
> 
> She can REALLY move! Reminds me of my Smooch!




Karen, she is just so fun. The whole family loves her!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Sol looks like she is having a blast, it can take some time to show their 'true colors', but they do learn to fit in, and it can be simply amazing to see how it unfolds.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I really looks like Sol is having fun with Duke. My goodness but she has some turning radius on her! That girl can turn on a dime


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*So excited! Just got approved for rescue!*

I had to use my old daycare today because I had a work event. They let Sol in with the puppies and she became fast friends with a rottie pup and played hard today. She's fast asleep now; she had a good day. They said she did great and played appropriately (I called a few times to check in lol)











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sol found her forever home today. It was so hard to let her go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

jennretz said:


> Sol found her forever home today. It was so hard to let her go.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sure you found a great home for her. The most selfless act of love you could do.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

If it weren't for you and the rescue Sol may never have found a beautiful, loving, home.
Will her new family keep in touch!!?? 
You are an angel. I'm sure it was SO HARD letting her go, but you gave her a beautiful future!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> If it weren't for you and the rescue Sol may never have found a beautiful, loving, home.
> 
> Will her new family keep in touch!!??
> 
> You are an angel. I'm sure it was SO HARD letting her go, but you gave her a beautiful future!




They said they would send pictures. I'm hoping to see her settling in and feeling loved. I really wanted to adopt her so I have a lot of mixed emotions here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I can only imagine how you must be feeling right now, but a wonderful time she had with you all. I'm so glad she has a forever home now and that you'll be getting pictures and updates.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm sorry, Jenn. I know it's hard and that it hurts to see them go. I found it always helped me to remind myself that I was just a short lay-over between their old life and a new and much better life for them. I was simply there to lay the foundation for their new life and once that was done they moved on. I don't know that this will help you but it is what I told myself (through tears) many times. It became sort of a mantra for me. Thank you for getting that beautiful girl ready for her new life.. She has the chance to thrive because of you.


----------



## George_M (May 25, 2017)

Congratulations, very happy and excited for you.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

George_M said:


> Congratulations, very happy and excited for you.




Thank you. Charlie has been a great addition over the past three years there have been no regrets.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*So excited! Just got approved for rescue!*

Some pictures of Sol (Sarah)...on her new farm




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

It looks like she is ready for her driving lesson. Lol. Is she going to be an "only" or does her new family have other dogs? I am sure she is going to miss your family.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

G-bear said:


> It looks like she is ready for her driving lesson. Lol. Is she going to be an "only" or does her new family have other dogs? I am sure she is going to miss your family.




Extended family has pups close to her age; a border collie and a great pyrenees....




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sol*

It does look like Sol is ready to drive!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



G-bear said:


> I'm sorry, Jenn. I know it's hard and that it hurts to see them go. I found it always helped me to remind myself that I was just a short lay-over between their old life and a new and much better life for them. I was simply there to lay the foundation for their new life and once that was done they moved on. I don't know that this will help you but it is what I told myself (through tears) many times. It became sort of a mantra for me. Thank you for getting that beautiful girl ready for her new life.. She has the chance to thrive because of you.


Jenn: I agree with G-bear. I know that we couldn't have three dogs, so if I were to foster, I couldn't adopt.
Though it was hard for you, you gave Sol the BEST FOSTER HOME she could have!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I took the day off today and we slept in. Finally, Charlie decided it was time we all got up; including Duke. He kept pawing him on his head LOL











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

3Pebs3 said:


> I'm sure you found a great home for her. The most selfless act of love you could do.




My house seems really quiet now. I hadn't realized how much my guys have settled down. Seeing the pictures yesterday from her new home really helped.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

jennretz said:


> My house seems really quiet now. I hadn't realized how much my guys have settled down. Seeing the pictures yesterday from her new home really helped.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She looks good. Farm life is a good life for a dog. I bet she will be happy there, and you'll be keeping your door open to help the next dog that needs it, which is AMAZING!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

I am sure it was so hard to let her go, but it does look like she's going to have a beautiful life! Already enjoying farm life on her gator! 

You did an absolutely wonderful thing by being her bridge to that beautiful life!!!

The boys look so comfortable, clearly they enjoyed having her there, but I know when we have visiting dogs - they're happy to go back to their routine and rest up after those dogs go home!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Fostering an energetic puppy was hard on both boys. They are enjoying the down time. I won't be able to have rotating fosters through here. It's too hard on them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Bless your heart for fostering her and giving her that second chance that they all deserve!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

I admire you and everyone that fosters. I've done it a few times and I know how hard it is to let them go. My hubby knows that sometimes I manage to keep one that needs a home but right now he's comfortable with just our two and not interested in adding another.

I also understand how the resident dogs seem to be relieved after the interloper moves on.

You gave her a great place filled with love and now she's in her forever home. A perfect ending.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie and Duke*

What an adorable picture of Charlie and Duke!! Love it Glad you took a day off, you CERTAINLY deserve it!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Some pictures of Sarah (Sol) from her new family...





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

She looks very happy. You did good, Jenn. I think she's going to have a happy life now. Her siblings are gorgeous!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Good read

https://www.facebook.com/ReisnerVetBehavior/posts/1354580361294520


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

jennretz said:


> Good read
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ReisnerVetBehavior/posts/1354580361294520
> 
> ...


Finally! Someone "who gets it"! As someone with a dog who has been terrified by loud noises it is so great to hear that comforting him is NOT a bad thing. Thanks for posting this, Jenn!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*So excited! Just got approved for rescue!*

For me, it's the same as when a person is afraid of heights or public speaking. It's not rational or controllable. It's not going to reinforce anything.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

jennretz said:


> Good read
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ReisnerVetBehavior/posts/1354580361294520
> 
> ...


Yes! Thank you for sharing this! Fear in dogs, is something that I have always felt has been misunderstood, and mismanaged. 
Having a storm phobic, noise phobic girl, I cannot imagine _not _comforting her in her time of need. When she is afraid I want her to trust that she can come to me for that safety and security she needs.

'Suck it up, Buttercup' is not in my vocabulary. Well worth watching!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charliethree, thanks for sharing that video


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sweet picture of Charlie from last weekend 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Of all of the photos of that beautiful boy of your that you have posted I think this one is my absolute favorite! He is clearly so comfortable and so relaxed. He is such a gorgeous red boy and so very, very special. This photo made me smile. I love Charlie


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

G-bear said:


> Of all of the photos of that beautiful boy of your that you have posted I think this one is my absolute favorite! He is clearly so comfortable and so relaxed. He is such a gorgeous red boy and so very, very special. This photo made me smile. I love Charlie




Thank you  It's the perfect Sunday night, "is the weekend over already?" photo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

Charlie is the picture of relaxation!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*So excited! Just got approved for rescue!*

Charlie did so well at rally last night. He was relaxed and having fun. Trainer brought this pillow/blanket looking thing that you hid treats in. He LOVED it. I need to get one as soon as I remember what it's called.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Good to hear Charlie had a good time at rally. 

It may be a 'snuffle mat' that you are referring to. 

Snuffle Mat Mayhem - All Pets Education and Training


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

It IS a snuffle mat. Looks like I have a project


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I have a couple for my dogs, they didn't seem overly excited about them on first introduction but am going to give it another try, using something more enticing than kibble. Mind you, my grass is long enough it makes for a natural 'snuffle mat'.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charliethree said:


> I have a couple for my dogs, they didn't seem overly excited about them on first introduction but am going to give it another try, using something more enticing than kibble. Mind you, my grass is long enough it makes for a natural 'snuffle mat'.




She was using meatballs as treats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

jennretz said:


> She was using meatballs as treats
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now 'that' is something to get excited about!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I walked Charlie too far today and he's limping again. Ever since his fall this has been happening and finally took xrays last week. Determined his hips are bothering him. Have to find the right balance of exercise....







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

One of my girls had a badly broken leg as a pup (before I got her) that ended up requiring surgery. For the next 8 years there was never an issue but then this past year, I began to notice if she was walked too far, the limp would begin. We're very careful with her - no jumping in and out of vehicles, limited running in yard, etc. I keep vetprofen on hand on the off-chance she does start the limp. She gets is a few days, then I take her off. These dogs are so stoic we do what we can and if something like the walking made Charlie limp we feel guilty yet we want them included in what we do.

I hope you don't mind my adding this, but it made me think of a situation that just happened to me about 2 hours ago. Hubby and I took the two stooges to go watch a lure coursing trial our club was hosting. I've never entered my dogs because Remy has the bad leg and I didn't want to have a cruciate issue appear in Chloe as the result of running a course. Wellllllllll, Remy - 10 years old with a bad front leg - got so hyped up, she yanked the leash out of my hand and took off onto the course while another dog was running the course. Thankfully disaster was averted as my dog had no interest in the other dog, but wanted to catch the "lure". I was embarrassed as hell and amazed at the same time since I NEVER expected this from her!! I've "protected" her from injuring the leg all over again and today she had the time of her life. She was proud, I was embarrassed. No limping as yet but she got a vetprofen with her afternoon meal "just in case".

I'd just keep Charlie a little more quiet the next few days and he should be okay. How about swimming?? Anywhere close by to you?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

4goldengirls said:


> One of my girls had a badly broken leg as a pup (before I got her) that ended up requiring surgery. For the next 8 years there was never an issue but then this past year, I began to notice if she was walked too far, the limp would begin. We're very careful with her - no jumping in and out of vehicles, limited running in yard, etc. I keep vetprofen on hand on the off-chance she does start the limp. She gets is a few days, then I take her off. These dogs are so stoic we do what we can and if something like the walking made Charlie limp we feel guilty yet we want them included in what we do.
> 
> I hope you don't mind my adding this, but it made me think of a situation that just happened to me about 2 hours ago. Hubby and I took the two stooges to go watch a lure coursing trial our club was hosting. I've never entered my dogs because Remy has the bad leg and I didn't want to have a cruciate issue appear in Chloe as the result of running a course. Wellllllllll, Remy - 10 years old with a bad front leg - got so hyped up, she yanked the leash out of my hand and took off onto the course while another dog was running the course. Thankfully disaster was averted as my dog had no interest in the other dog, but wanted to catch the "lure". I was embarrassed as hell and amazed at the same time since I NEVER expected this from her!! I've "protected" her from injuring the leg all over again and today she had the time of her life. She was proud, I was embarrassed. No limping as yet but she got a vetprofen with her afternoon meal "just in case".
> 
> I'd just keep Charlie a little more quiet the next few days and he should be okay. How about swimming?? Anywhere close by to you?


Remy is keeping her mama on her toes! Love your story  I can only imagine how much fun she was having.

Charlie's condition is going to be chronic. His fall just aggravated what appear to be bad hips according to the xrays. He's on rest for a couple of days here supplemented with some rimadyl and tramadol. I've also started him on glucosime chondrotin (?sp). I have an appointment scheduled for Tuesday with a holistic vet and am toying around with the idea of swimming. There are several locations near me. But he was very anxious when I tried it with him 3 years ago. It's all a balancing act between his physical needs vs mental needs. If I'm stressing him out too much with the swimming, it's probably not as beneficial as it could be. There's a dirt bike path near me that I think I'm going to start walking him on. The vet was very clear that he needs to still get exercise.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

I hope it works out for him (and you). The glucosamine will certainly help. I've had my girl on it since the surgery on the leg 9 years ago. Tramadol may make him a bit tired which can help if you want him to be kept quiet. The rimadyl is the same as the vetprofen - it's an anti-inflammatory. Poor boy.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh Jenn, I am so sorry to hear this! Have you also got him on fish oil? My vet has Gracie on both glucosmine and fish oil due to her bad hips.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

G-bear said:


> Oh Jenn, I am so sorry to hear this! Have you also got him on fish oil? My vet has Gracie on both glucosmine and fish oil due to her bad hips.




Yes, plus coconut oil 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh Charlie! Hope he is feeling better soon!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I think we're going to break out the "cup" game or "find your mat" game for Charlie in a little bit. He really enjoys it and still needs to have some fun  He's moving much better this morning in navigating stairs, etc. I did not give him any rimadyl or tramadol today, just the glucosamine.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie and I went for a very short stroll in a nearby park. He loved being on the long line and setting the pace. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

You can see that he loves the opportunity to be the one "making the decisions" about where to go and what to investigate. I love to allow my dogs to do that also. Each of them have their own special way of investigating their environment. Jack, for example, is very square business about the process. He doesn't want to miss anything and is very intense. Bailey is almost like a small child when he has what I call free reign while on a leash. He will run from one side of the area to the other...excitedly sniffing everything briefly. Gracie, now in her senior years, takes a very slow and careful walk. She will occasionally sniff the ground but spends much of her time simply looking around her. Each of them has their own special way to experience it. That is what makes it so wonderful for them, and clearly for Charlie. They each get to experience it the way that they want to PS I am so glad he is feeling better!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie had a try at yoga again today.....he doesn't have the zen down yet ;-)











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

...but his downward dog is amazing Seriously I don't know how you can do yoga (or anything else) with that gorgeous boy on the floor by you. I would have to stop and pet him every few seconds. He is SO beautiful! Ok...I admit it, I am a big fan of Charlie♡


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

G-bear said:


> ...but his downward dog is amazing Seriously I don't know how you can do yoga (or anything else) with that gorgeous boy on the floor by you. I would have to stop and pet him every few seconds. He is SO beautiful! Ok...I admit it, I am a big fan of Charlie♡


Let's just say, my relaxing yoga practice wasn't quite as productive as I had hoped  between him deciding that I needed face kisses while doing cobra, a kiss in the ear when I was doing child's pose and then lying across me during bridge pose - he got plenty of attention  And don't even get me started on the wrestling match he and Duke had while I was in warrior 2 pose:grin2:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

Great video of Charlie!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Charlie is so gorgeous, hope you all have a lovely weekend!.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie continues to have a slow recovery and we're trying to find the right balance of enough activity vs too much activity. I don't want to keep throwing new things at him (like swimming) right now because he's had a lot of vet visits lately. He's having a good day today and we did a nice stroll through the park near me on the long line.

He's having some issue with the steps and I'm going to have to teach both him and Duke to use a ramp for the near future. In the meantime, I've been using a towel to act as a sling to help him up and down. Is there a sling that anyone recommends for longer term use?


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I tried to find a sling when Goldie had trouble with stairs but never had any luck. None seemed easy to use. I ended up just buying a really big beach towel for her as it bunched up enough so that it was soft under her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

does Charlie have arthritis? Smooch used to get shots and our Munchkin took rimadyl.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> does Charlie have arthritis? Smooch used to get shots and our Munchkin took rimadyl.


Charlie has hip dysplasia plus a pulled muscle. He will going to see an orthopedic specialist at VCA within the next 6 months to determine a rating on the severity of it and whether he will be a candidate for surgery. Fingers crossed we can get him relatively pain free without surgery for a long while. Someone I know mentioned that the best ortho surgeon within the region is actually in Ohio. I still want to establish a connection with a local specialist. Charlie is on rimadyl right now and was on Tramadol through Friday. Part of the problem right now is his hip hurts so bad he's gnawing at it and creating a sore. I've been putting Veterycin on it 3xday per the vet.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/jennifer.nowachek/posts/10211369285582002


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Aww so cute! Even if he's not feeling well the jolly ball brings out the happy in Charlie. Duke is such a sweetie to share his absolute favorite toy with Charlie. They really do love each other♡


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Remind me to tell you about my Munchkin she had FHO surgery for hip dysp.and it helped.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

This is the surgery our 3 or 4 year old adopted Female Samoyed, Munchkin had. The vet said she had the worst set of hips (hip dysplasia) he had seen. We did the worst hip and despite pain for the first couple of days, she had pain killers, after about a month she was walking comfortably. Vet said Munchkin was a baby and that most dogs didn't have that much pain afterwards and walked sooner. We were always glad we did the surgery though.

Femoral Head Osteotomy (FHO) for Dogs - TopDogHealth.com


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks Karen!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie had his 3rd acupuncture appointment tonight and laser therapy. He's always nervous when you take him to the vet, but it is amazing to see how quickly it starts to calm him down. He almost fell asleep during it and I was utterly amazed. She also gave him a natural phosphorous (?) based anti-anxiety. At home, I saw a relaxed Charlie who was playful and relaxed. Really interesting to see. Granted there are no thunderstorms or fireworks today, but I'm cautiously (fingers crossed) optimistic that this might be helping some.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Jenn, that is absolutely wonderful! I'm so glad to hear this. Is there any way you could have him get a treatment right before the craziness of the 4th of July? It would be so great if your sweet boy could have an anxiety free 4th.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

G-bear said:


> Jenn, that is absolutely wonderful! I'm so glad to hear this. Is there any way you could have him get a treatment right before the craziness of the 4th of July? It would be so great if your sweet boy could have an anxiety free 4th.




It's going to be crazy all weekend with fireworks around me. I have an appointment set up for the 5th.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*



jennretz said:


> Charlie had his 3rd acupuncture appointment tonight and laser therapy. He's always nervous when you take him to the vet, but it is amazing to see how quickly it starts to calm him down. He almost fell asleep during it and I was utterly amazed. She also gave him a natural phosphorous (?) based anti-anxiety. At home, I saw a relaxed Charlie who was playful and relaxed. Really interesting to see. Granted there are no thunderstorms or fireworks today, but I'm cautiously (fingers crossed) optimistic that this might be helping some.


Sounds like it might be helping! Wish there weren't so MANY fireworks around the holidays. I feel for Charlie!
I know many pets are terrified. We really are blessed that they don't seem to bother Tucker and Tonka.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I am hopeful that folks who come to the rescue thread on the forum stick around to read some really wonderful stories and the journeys we join with our rescue dogs. There are bumps along the way, but the reward of seeing a fearful dog try a new activity, gaze at you with love and trust and the absolute bond is not something to be dismissed.

I hope we can continue to offer support to new folks who are struggling when they first adopt/rescue. And I hope we can continue to cheer each other on with our journeys. 

Some folks want nothing to do with a fearful or reactive dog. They think they are broken or flawed. I'll take my fearful guy any day. It's a journey I never planned to take, but I'm so glad I stepped off onto it.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

jennretz said:


> I am hopeful that folks who come to the rescue thread on the forum stick around to read some really wonderful stories and the journeys we join with our rescue dogs. There are bumps along the way, but the reward of seeing a fearful dog try a new activity, gaze at you with love and trust and the absolute bond is not something to be dismissed.
> 
> I hope we can continue to offer support to new folks who are struggling when they first adopt/rescue. And I hope we can continue to cheer each other on with our journeys.
> 
> Some folks want nothing to do with a fearful or reactive dog. They think they are broken or flawed. I'll take my fearful guy any day. It's a journey I never planned to take, but I'm so glad I stepped off onto it.


Jenn - I applaud you for hanging in there with Charlie, you have done, and are doing an amazing thing for him, he is so lucky to have found someone with a huge heart and the dedication to giving him the life he deserves.

Of my four dogs, one is fearful due to abuse, one was 'reactive', my girl is anxious and easily spooked, terrified of thunder storms as well, 
and my easy going 'normal' boy, my 'rock', allows me to stay 'tuned in' to what the others are working through, living with, and to appreciate even more so the progress they have all made. I don't think one can truly appreciate how truly wonderful the journey with each and every one of them is, until we are 'in it'. Totally agree with you, most of us don't plan the journey into the 'unknown', but once we are on our way, there is no 'going back' and we wouldn't if we could.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Jenn, all of my dogs except Remy have been rescues. Remy came from a respectable breeder. My rescues all had horrible starts to their lives and thru love, guidance and training we have been able to get thru all the issues each one came with. My youngest, Chloe, has a very soft personality and initially would shut down very easily. I worked hard to build her confidence and I continue to do so on a daily basis. Learning "how" to work with a dogs issue is important. Thankfully, Chloe is now a much loved pet therapy dog.

I agree with what you said: it's a journey I'm so glad I stepped into.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

A little golden fun this morning...

https://www.facebook.com/jennifer.nowachek/posts/10211413739973334


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

It looks as if Charlie was simply planning to make some breakfast for his mom this morning! He was, after all, checking out the kitchen counter Seriously, I LOVE Charlie's enthusiasm. He is a joy to watch.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

G-bear said:


> It looks as if Charlie was simply planning to make some breakfast for his mom this morning! He was, after all, checking out the kitchen counter Seriously, I LOVE Charlie's enthusiasm. He is a joy to watch.




I just love how he actually understood when I said to go play with Duke 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Adopted or Rescued*

Adopted and or Rescued dogs are my favorite breed.
We've adopted a wonderful and sweet female Golden Ret. named Smooch, who lived to 12, and then adopted a male, Golden Retriever, Tucker from this forum. All I can say is they give you so much more than you ever give them.

I will always adopt!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Happy 5th Birthday Charlie B  celebrating early with some DQ last night


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

The photo is so sweet. Happy Birthday to one of my favorite boys on the forum? He treats that DQ sundae exactly the way my pack does... intense and total concentration. Lol. The perfect birthday treat


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Happy birthday to Charlie!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/ThatDogGeek/posts/2081048022122653


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Introducing the snuffle mat
https://www.facebook.com/jennifer.nowachek/posts/10211513571149051


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you for sharing that article.









We need to keep this in mind. 
This is also a good read.

https://k9densolutions.com/History_of_Dog_Training.

Worth watching.

htmlhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Y2Ww4H3gKw


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charliethree said:


> Thank you for sharing that article.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The link won't work on my phone :-(



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I was able to get the video to work and it was definitely raising good points.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Good read 

https://www.facebook.com/jennifer.nowachek/posts/10211595159988721


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Thank you for the really great article. I think it is something that everyone contemplating bringing another dog into their home should read. I appreciate you posting this


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Broke my wrist today:-( Tripped over Duke and hit pavement. I got distracted when someone started a leaf blower and Duke froze in his tracks. I had no time to react.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Uh oh! That is not good! Hope you heal up quickly!!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Ouch! I too hope it heals quickly.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear this! I hope you heal quickly. Summer is the worst time to have any broken bones!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Jenn: So sorry, do you need surgery? Is it the hand you use all of the time?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I don't know yet if I will need surgery. I'm supposed to follow up with the ortho tomorrow. I am right handed and broke the left, but didn't realize how much you need both hands to do things like open child proof pill bottles.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Keep us posted!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Surgery scheduled for Thursday. Am going to board the boys for a couple days. They keep sniffing and knocking my hand.
When I got hurt on Saturday they positioned themselves around me while others were trying to help me. Both of them. They were clearly worried. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

They worried because you are the center of their universe. I am so sorry to hear you need surgery. Will be sending lots of positive thoughts your way for a quick recovery! If it doesn't hurt you to do so please give both boys a hug from me.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie is quite fixated with my splint and also keeps trying to climb on my lap. It's becoming a little bit of a challenge because he keeps accidentally hurting me. I think I'm making the right decision to board them the first couple of days after surgery...


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Charlie knows you are hurting, trying his best to make you feel better! Got to love them, as inept as they are at 'helping', their hearts are always in the right place.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Saying a prayer for you today, Jenn, I'm sure you will be fine.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Just saw this article today.

https://www.facebook.com/asoundbeginningprogram/posts/1829137307415767


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie and Duke


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

What a sweet photo of two happy boys! How are you doing? Wasn't today the day you were supposed to have surgery? Sending good thoughts for you


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

G-bear said:


> What a sweet photo of two happy boys! How are you doing? Wasn't today the day you were supposed to have surgery? Sending good thoughts for you




The nerve block just wore off. I had been warned to be proactive and take pain pills. Still up with pain at 230 but it could be worse I guess.

Surgery went well but I think this is going to take some time to heal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Take care of yourself - in these circumstances, you win no prizes by trying to be tough and not taking care of the pain.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Pilgrim123 said:


> Take care of yourself - in these circumstances, you win no prizes by trying to be tough and not taking care of the pain.




I am taking maximum dose :-(


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

I LOVE that picture of Duke and Charlie!

Also, hoping for some pain-free (or minimal pain) days ahead for you. Take care!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Ginams said:


> I LOVE that picture of Duke and Charlie!
> 
> 
> 
> Also, hoping for some pain-free (or minimal pain) days ahead for you. Take care!




There's something about that picture that just warms my heart ❤ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

LOVE the picture of the boys, Charlie looks like he's a real ham.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm sorry that you are in pain. Hopefully it will abate over the next few days and the boys will treat you gently when they return home. I am sure that those "kids" of yours are missing you even more than you miss them! And Carolina mom is right...Charlie looks like quite a ham in the photo while Duke looks at the camera with total concentration and seriousness. They are both so handsome. They are simply the best.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

G-bear said:


> I'm sorry that you are in pain. Hopefully it will abate over the next few days and the boys will treat you gently when they return home. I am sure that those "kids" of yours are missing you even more than you miss them! And Carolina mom is right...Charlie looks like quite a ham in the photo while Duke looks at the camera with total concentration and seriousness. They are both so handsome. They are simply the best.




Today is much better  for the first time in a week slept through the night 

My boys come home tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

There's nothing like having your whole "family" together to give you a good night's sleep! I'm happy that you are feeling better.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Those will be some happy boys to be home with mom!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Look who's home










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Sure they are ecstatic!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Jenn: Don't try to be brave. Take the pain meds before you need them.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Exhausted from taking care of you or just really relaxed and happy to be home with mom and dad? Whatever the case they are, as always, such sweeties


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn: Don't try to be brave. Take the pain meds before you need them.




Lol...believe me I was taking the max dose. It just wasn't touching the pain at first. Much better now, just really rough the first 24 hours.

Charlie's hip is bothering him today. We're taking it easy

Love having them home


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Love this picture of Charlie 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

You and the dogs can snuggle up together and get much needed rest. That's what your body needs to heal. I've had operations and was always told to take the pain med even when the pain wasn't so bad, so it wouldn't get worse.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Your boys look so comfy on the couch, I am sure they are very happy to be home taking care of Mom. 

Positive thoughts, hope you both feel better soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Jenn:

Hope you are feeling better and not in much pain anymore!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Major progress today....able to get ready all by myself! Took awhile, but I did it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Glad to hear you are doing better today! Hopefully progress will continue and your pain level will decrease. I'm sure the boys are anxious for mom to be back to her old self but you have to remember to take it easy....although why do I think that phrase is not part of your life? Please try to rest!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Someone has been enjoying having me all to himself during the day  full belly rub please











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Glad to hear you're on the mend, that's a very cute photo!.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

This game of tug and hide the plush toy keeps them quite entertained 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Ahhh yes, hide and seek...the game which I play with my dogs whenever it is raining/snowing and the game that Bailey seems to want to play constantly with me and my shoes.....I am still looking for the shoes I wore yesterday. He is an expert in that part of his game


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

G-bear said:


> Ahhh yes, hide and seek...the game which I play with my dogs whenever it is raining/snowing and the game that Bailey seems to want to play constantly with me and my shoes.....I am still looking for the shoes I wore yesterday. He is an expert in that part of his game




Ahhh Bailey, give Momma back her shoes  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

You will be pleased to learn that I was able to locate my shoes (did I mention that they were new?) shortly before the torrential rain arrived tonight. They were both neatly nestled under the rose bushes in the yard. The rose bushes that are surrounded by chicken wire to prevent the deer from devouring the bushes. Both tucked under the chicken wire out of harms way.
I often wish my dogs were capable of speech because I REALLY would like Bailey to explain to me how he removed my shoes from the house (with no one noticing) and placed them so neatly under rose bushes which are surrounded by 3 foot tall chicken wire. These dogs always keep me guessing and there is, as you know Jenn, never a dull moment with dogs in the house!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

G-bear, in my house it's a team effort. Duke "borrows" the item in question and Charlie eats it ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

This sweet boy seems to find comfort in soft things











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

He's looking very comfortable! How's your arm feeling now?


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Charlie is such a beautiful boy! He looks so comfortable and relaxed. He has come such a long way because of you. No doubt he loves soft things because he lives with a woman who has a soft heart. He's so lucky. And, as Pilgrim said, how are YOU doing?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Soft!! Love the picture of Charlie. His Mom does have such a soft heart!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie is really enjoying staying home with me. Duke still gets to go to daycare; he really enjoys socializing

The wrist is improving every day. Just very stiff and weak right now...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

Charlie and I both love soft things. I always have a microfleece throw over me while watching TV.
Ken has the fan on!!

Hope your arm is better!!


----------



## zeyadeen (May 10, 2017)

Congratulations and waiting for the pic  wishing you all the best.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

zeyadeen said:


> Congratulations and waiting for the pic  wishing you all the best.


Thank you. Charlie has been a wonderful addition to our family.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I had ramps built for Charlie to help with the stairs. Still need to get outdoor carpet to help with traction.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

That is so nice! How is he doing lately? I take it since you have installed ramps that he has not improved much? Poor sweet boy is so lucky to be with you because you love both Charlie and Duke so much! Also, how are you doing?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie has had a bit of a rough summer. We're down to very slow and short strolls through the nearby park. We started rehab last week. His xrays aren't terrible but it doesn't take much for him to go lame for a day. Stairs were becoming hard for him.

He and I have had a lot of together time the last few weeks and he's enjoyed being home with me. 

I have two more weeks before I go back to work. This time is going fast 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Charlie is a lucky boy!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Good information 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

When I broke my ankle I enjoyed staying home, catching up on rest, watching TV, being with Smooch and Snobear.
Hope you and your boys are enjoying the time. I haven't been online much, life here in our new home in TN is very busy. Meeting all new people and doing new things. Will Charlie have surgery or be on medication?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> When I broke my ankle I enjoyed staying home, catching up on rest, watching TV, being with Smooch and Snobear.
> 
> Hope you and your boys are enjoying the time. I haven't been online much, life here in our new home in TN is very busy. Meeting all new people and doing new things. Will Charlie have surgery or be on medication?




I think he's heading for surgery, but for now we're doing rehab which involves building up those muscles with exercises and water therapy. I hate to see him in pain.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn: I know it's ok for me to be in pain, but not my dogs!
What kind of surgery would they do.
I told you about the female Samoyed we had that had FHO surgery on one of her hips. It really helped her.
When Smooch got bad arthritis she was too old for surgery and Ken gave her shots of Rimadyl. and it really helped her!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

It would be total hip replacement. He seems to be enjoying the massage therapy and stretching. The water treadmill worries him, but he did a good job yesterday he even started to take treats at the end. That's how I measure his stress level. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*



jennretz said:


> It would be total hip replacement. He seems to be enjoying the massage therapy and stretching. The water treadmill worries him, but he did a good job yesterday he even started to take treats at the end. That's how I measure his stress level.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it just may take Charlie some time to become accustomed to the water treadmill.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> I think it just may take Charlie some time to become accustomed to the water treadmill.




He did great yesterday. Still a little nervous on treadmill but they couldn't believe he was the same dog. He insisted the tech hold his paw while getting laser and wasn't afraid to nudge her to keep doing what she was doing. He's decided he likes the massage therapy and the stretching and he REALLY LIKED that I brought cheese as his treat! LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Yeah! for Charlie! Good to hear he is enjoying (and benefiting from) his therapy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*



jennretz said:


> He did great yesterday. Still a little nervous on treadmill but they couldn't believe he was the same dog. He insisted the tech hold his paw while getting laser and wasn't afraid to nudge her to keep doing what she was doing. He's decided he likes the massage therapy and the stretching and he REALLY LIKED that I brought cheese as his treat! LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So glad to hear this, Jenn! Good boy, Charlie!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

How is Charlie doing?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

We're going for surgery consult this Friday. He does enjoy laser therapy and massage therapy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*So excited! Just got approved for rescue!*



Karen519 said:


> How is Charlie doing?




He's having a bit of a rough go. He does love the massage and laser therapy. He gets to wear the cutest dog goggles  I'll try to get a picture of that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

So sorry Charlie having a rough go. Please let us know how Friday goes.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Sending good thoughts for Charlie...as well as gentle hugs.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank you Karen and Sandra. It's so hard to see him in pain and I will do everything I can to help him get better. He's really enjoyed being home with me the last 6 weeks. Wish I could do this all the time minus the broken wrist;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Charlie is so very lucky to have someone who puts his needs as a top priority. I shudder to think what may have happened to that beautiful boy of yours had you not come into his life. How is YOUR wrist doing by the way? In all the worry about Charlie you haven't said how you are healing!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Getting better every day Sandra, but typing is still a challenge. No lifting allowed yet and still working on getting flexibility back. The true test will be next week when I have to physically go back to the office. This has been a learning experience to slow down for sure.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie during laser therapy today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jinni1980 (Jul 22, 2016)

Oh.. he is so handsome & you are so right. He is wearing the cutest doggy goggles! 
Hope his therapy helps him & you are doing well with your injury too.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh my goodness, the goggles. I love him in them!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hollywood, baby. Charlie looks SOoooooo cool


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Charlie looks like a movie star!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Looks like Charlie is going to have total hip replacement surgery. So glad it's not cancer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Jenn:so happy it's fixable. I'm sure Charlie will do well.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

jennretz said:


> Looks like Charlie is going to have total hip replacement surgery. So glad it's not cancer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So glad it's not cancer too. Poor baby . Do you have it scheduled yet?? I'm sure he'll do great & will be pain free


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I have to get insurance signoff first and they are making appointments six weeks out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*So excited! Just got approved for rescue!*

I sometimes wonder if I jinx myself. Duke has had continued nausea issues since his partial obstruction in February. We've been trying different medications and nothing is working. Yesterday he was giving off bad odor (like infection) and acting nauseous. Usually, it settles if I feed him some kibble but he was refusing food. I took him to ER. They did xrays and his stomach lining is thicker than it should be. They are going to do surgery a week from tomorrow.

ETA - I should add we have tried multiple medications without success to get to the bottom of this. They will do ultrasound first and then determine if it will be laparoscopic surgery, endoscopy or some combination. They are concerned about the stomach lining and causes could range from infection, foreign body or lymphoma. I'm scared for him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Jenn: trying to understand what you meant about jinxing yourself. Sure you didn't. Glad that Charlie will get the stomach problem addressed first and I am praying for him and feel sure that it will be o.k. You worry alot like me.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh Jenn, Hang in there, You are giving Duke the best of care. It is really scary when you have unknowns and things like stomach problems are difficult. Hugs and some cuddles to your two pups.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*So excited! Just got approved for rescue!*



Karen519 said:


> Jenn: trying to understand what you meant about jinxing yourself. Sure you didn't. Glad that Charlie will get the stomach problem addressed first and I am praying for him and feel sure that it will be o.k. You worry alot like me.




I am a worrier. I was so happy that Charlie "just" has hip dysplasia and not cancer and I was completely surprised when they said it's time to do a biopsy on Duke's digestive track. Lymphoma is one possibility. That's what I meant. I was so focused on Charlie I lost focus on Duke. I know it doesn't make sense....

I'm just freaking out a bit. It can also just be an infection, foreign object or irritable bowel. I, of course, focus on the worst case scenario. The hard part is seeing Duke not feeling well and he smells like he has an infection.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

jennretz said:


> I sometimes wonder if I jinx myself. Duke has had continued nausea issues since his partial obstruction in February. We've been trying different medications and nothing is working. Yesterday he was giving off bad odor (like infection) and acting nauseous. Usually, it settles if I feed him some kibble but he was refusing food. I took him to ER. They did xrays and his stomach lining is thicker than it should be. They are going to do surgery a week from tomorrow.
> 
> ETA - I should add we have tried multiple medications without success to get to the bottom of this. They will do ultrasound first and then determine if it will be laparoscopic surgery, endoscopy or some combination. They are concerned about the stomach lining and causes could range from infection, foreign body or lymphoma. I'm scared for him.
> 
> ...


Oh Jenn, I am so sorry. You sure have a very full plate right now with your boys. 


Good thoughts and prayers to you and the boys.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Oh Jenn, I am so sorry. You sure have a very full plate right now with your boys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

KKaren said:


> Oh Jenn, Hang in there, You are giving Duke the best of care. It is really scary when you have unknowns and things like stomach problems are difficult. Hugs and some cuddles to your two pups.




Thanks Karen. I've also left a message for VCA Abororetum here in Chicago. He has seen an internist in the past.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Ok - Duke is scheduled for endoscopy/colonscopy at VCA this Thursday morning. If he worsens they want me to bring him in via their 24 hour ER option. His breath is horrible - smells rancid. But he's still eating/drinking ok.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Ok - Duke is scheduled for endoscopy/colonscopy at VCA this Thursday morning. If he worsens they want me to bring him in via their 24 hour ER option. His breath is horrible - smells rancid. But he's still eating/drinking ok.



Jenn: Glad Duke is scheduled for the tests. That is a wonderful animal hospital. We took our dogs there for 13 years.
I am just like you, I always think the worst. I am praying for Duke and you. Recently, our Samoyed, Tonka, had a cancerous growth removed from his hind leg. We had no idea anything at all was wrong with him. Prognosis is good.
Tucker, our Golden Retriever, had to go to UT Animal Hospital, because of a small growth in corner of his eye. They believe it is benign.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen, love seeing updates on your two. Hope they are both recovering nicely.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

jennretz said:


> Ok - Duke is scheduled for endoscopy/colonscopy at VCA this Thursday morning. If he worsens they want me to bring him in via their 24 hour ER option. His breath is horrible - smells rancid. But he's still eating/drinking ok.


Sending good thoughts and prayers for Duke, hugs to you.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Goodness, what a ride you are on. I will be hoping for good news for Duke with his tests this week and for Charlie's surgery (whenever that gets scheduled). Please also take care of yourself!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn: Holding you and Duke in my prayers this morning. I think VCA is a wonderful animal hospital.
Please keep us posted. You sure have a full plate right now. One Day at a Time!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*So excited! Just got approved for rescue!*

Daycare sent these pictures yesterday of Duke and Charlie 









Duke









Charlie 

They kept them together yesterday and let them hang together. With Duke's stomach and Charlie's limp, I'm glad they are wiling to work with me and they aren't stuck in a kennel all day by themselves. They still got to love ❤ on people.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

What sweet faces!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Sweet, Sweet, both of your boys!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Hope all went well with Duke.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke's a little out of it. We now wait for answers. I was really hoping there would be something more definitive today. They did find some foreign material in his stomach but there were also some irregular mucosal linings. The vet said not to read into that, but of course I will worry about it. He also has a camera capsule in him and it will travel through his digestive system and identify any lesions, etc. That can make it's way through any time between 72 hours and 2 weeks...part of it is to also see how long it takes to make it's way through.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks for update. Waiting is the worst. You both must be exhsusted.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I just need to"breathe" as someone told me. None of this is in my control and if I spend all my time worrying about the what-if's, I won't be able to enjoy the here and now.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Jenn: I completely agree that it is out of our control and by projecting and worrying we aren't able to enjoy here and now. Most times what we worry about doesnt t happen and if it does God gives us a way to deal with it.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

We had a successful retrieve of the camera capsule this morning. He is feeling better - but he's also on cerenia and zofran still.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

What we will do for our babies.....
I hope the test results are good


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duke*

So glad the camera retrieval was successful.
Hugs to you both!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duke*

Thinking of you and Duke.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Thinking of you and Duke.




Thank you Karen. He seems to be perkier which is good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duke and Charlie*

Just checking in on Duke and Charlie and you. Tucker and Tonka are laying at our feet, while we are upstairs on our laptops!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Those are awesome pictures Karen!

Duke seems to be feeling better but he's still on zofran and cerenia.

Charlie's hip replacement surgery is scheduled for October 23


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Have been up since the middle of the night. Am worrying about my boys. Results are still pending on Duke's biopsies but lab work shows some abnormalities; specifically B12 deficiency consistent with some malabsorption issues. Causes can range from IBS to intestinal lymphoma. :-(

Charlie's surgery is moved to October 27th. We do sedated xrays this Saturday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Want you to know I'm praying for Duke, Charlie and you.
Glad Charlie's surgery is scheduled.
We are having company, friends of ours from Burr Ridge, IL, tomorrow for 5 days, so I won't be on much at all.
Will check back when I am able.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn: Good morning. Checking in on you and the boys.
We sure do worry, don't me.
TUCKER throws up every two weeks or so, in the morning.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen- thank you for checking in. I really appreciate it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke does not have cancer. He does have IBS and lymphangietasia. Basically, his body cannot process fat and he has the canine equivalent of Chron's. This can be managed with diet and meds. No high fat foods though.

I am so relieved.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Yay, that's good news! Doesn't sound like fun for Duke, tho.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm so happy you have some answers for Duke and that it's NOT the dreaded c-word! Here's hoping you're able to get everything smoothly sailing for him soon.

I'll also be sending quick healing thoughts for Charlie's upcoming surgery!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so relieved for you and Duke. I hope you can sleep soundly tonight (from one late night worrier to another)


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I love both Duke and Charlie, but there is something so healing about Duke. He's the glue that helped blend my family together and helped me to form a bond with my step-kids. He's the role model for Charlie and he's just the foundation of everything that is "good" in my life. Fearing I might lose him this young to cancer has been so stressful. I feel like I've been on a roller-coaster. I talk about Charlie's journey more, but Duke is so impactful to our lives, I just am not emotionally equipped yet to think about him not being with me forever. Wishful thinking I know.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

So happy for you and Duke!!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Jenn, Good to hear that you have some answers about Duke and can work with diet and some meds to help him feel better. Sigh, it's a lot to manage, but you are doing all of the right things. Hugs to you and lots of cuddles to both boys Duke and to Charlie... you are almost to the weekend.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie is soaking up the sun










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

You gotta love Charlie, handsome boy. :smile2:
I am sorry you have so much going on with your boys lately, I've realized nothing gives me stress like my baby not feeling well. Good to know that Duke's situation can be managed with diet and medications. Hugs to your boys.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Awesome news Jenn! Having recently faced health scares myself I know what a relief this must be for you. Although it is unfortunatel our babies won't be around forever, its always good when we can keep them around for a bit longer


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Wishing you all well on your road (roads) to recovery!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Hope Duke and Charlie are doing good. Love picture of Charlie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duke and Charlie*

Checking in on Charlie and Duke!:wink2:0


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Checking in on Charlie and Duke!:wink2:0




Duke is doing great and Charlie is still sweet as ever.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Beautiful boys!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Jenn: They are SO beautiful!!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

What beautiful boys .


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke’s not feeling well this morning; not interested in food and urpy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Oh no! Hope he is okay and feels better soon! Keep us posted!!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Hey Jenn, Keep us posted, thinking of you and Duke, hopefully it's just a 24 hour bug. xx Karen and Glimmer


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Think the diarrhea and nausea were caused by the prilosec. I took him in to get his B12 shot and made an appointment with one of the vets he sees. Gave him some cerenia and discontinuing the prilosec. Hoping to see improvement over the weekend.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Hope Duke is feeling much better!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duke and Charlie*

Checking in to see how Duke and Charlie are.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke is doing much better! Charlie is on the two week countdown to his surgery


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Glad to hear Duke is feeling better!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So glad..*

So glad to hear the update. 

Happy Duke is better and I know Charlie will do really well!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Some pictures of Charlie from physical therapy tonight. He likes for me to hold his paw 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

You are the best Mom, Jenn!! Love the pictures of Charlie, especially the one with the glasses!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duke and Charlie*

How are the boys doing?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

They are in boarding. I’m almost to Nashville 










Photo from daycare this morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

They boys look ADORABLE!! What are you doing in Nashville? I live about 3 hrs. from there.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> They boys look ADORABLE!! What are you doing in Nashville? I live about 3 hrs. from there.


We took a 3 day weekend to visit some friends from highschool. It was so much fun and I'm a big fan of TN 

Home now and boys were excited to see me - and I was happy to see them as well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So glad*

So glad you had a great time and love Tennessee. We LOVE IT, too!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie at physical therapy today 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

Charlie looks like he's at a Day Spa. Is the physical therapy helping? What does it do?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Charlie looks like he's at a Day Spa. Is the physical therapy helping? What does it do?




He’s snuggled up against me this morning. Love this boy. At PT, he gets massage and laser therapy, stretching and walks on the water treadmill. He loves the massage and laser therapy part 

Two more days until surgery.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Charlie is such a sweetie! I am sure he is loving all that attention and of course, that massage!! 

Positive thoughts that all goes well for the surgery and a speedy recovery!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Caught red handed with the raw sweet potato; doesn’t even look guilty! More indignant that I interrupted his snack lol!!!




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Good night from Duke and Charlie 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Praying for you and Charlie. I have faith all will go well.
Is Charlie's surgery on Friday?


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Me too! Let us know how it went when you get a chance.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank you for the well wishes. I’m pretty anxious about this surgery. I love this boy and only want the best for him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Loving this guy....







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Today is surgery day. Please keep Charlie in your prayers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

What kind of surgery is he having? Fingers and paws crossed for a great outcome!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Brinkleythegolden said:


> What kind of surgery is he having? Fingers and paws crossed for a great outcome!




Total hip replacement 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

He doesn’t beg for food. He just looks at me like, “hey, you forgot to feed me...”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn: I hate it when I can't feed them because of surgery. I have faith that God will watch over him and surgery will go very well.
How long is the surgery? Do they have an idea when they'll be calling you.
Will Charlie have to stay overnight?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn: I hate it when I can't feed them because of surgery. I have faith that God will watch over him and surgery will go very well.
> 
> How long is the surgery? Do they have an idea when they'll be calling you.
> 
> Will Charlie have to stay overnight?




6 hours and will start late morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Good luck today Charlie!! Wishing you a speedy recovery, and beautiful new hips!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

What a sad face!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Brinkleythegolden said:


> What a sad face!




His sad face gets me more than when Duke gets all in your face.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Good luck today Charlie! 
@jennretz Take care of yourself too!


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

Good luck to Charlie!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Keeping sweet Charlie in my prayers for successful surgery and a speedy recovery . Hoping this day passes quickly for you Jenn.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

He’s been in surgery for almost 2 hours now. I won’t relax until they call me when they are done. I think he was picking up on my nerves....











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie is going to have a FHO (Femoral Head Osteotomy) instead. The surgeon found infection in his joints that would cause a total hip replacement to fail. They are sending the fluid out for cytology to be safe, but he doesn't think it's cancer. The fluid was blood colored and the cells were abnormal though. This is probably why he's been limping more than his xrays would lead you to believe. Won't have answers on that piece for a few weeks.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Poor guy! Sounds painful.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

UPDATE: 3:45; Charlie is out of surgery and in recovery. I get to bring him home tomorrow. They are sending the femoral head in for biopsy and the fluid for cytology. Charlie has a 3 month recovery ahead of him and we’ll have to watch his weight pretty closely. Hope he is pain free after this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm glad he's out of surgery. Thinking of Charlie, you and Duke {{Hugs}}


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Glad Charlie is out of surgery. Hopefully all his results will come back clear and he's pain free . Wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

So happy Charlie is out of surgery and can come home tomorrow. Our adopted female Samoyed, Munchkin, had the same surgery about 20 years ago and did very well with it.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I get to pick Charlie up at 11:30 today. They said he had an ok night; he won't eat for them, but they said it's not unusual and that he probably will eat once I get him home where he's comfortable. He's about where they would expect him to be at this point. I really missed him last night; we all did...including Duke


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

jennretz said:


> I get to pick Charlie up at 11:30 today. They said he had an ok night; he won't eat for them, but they said it's not unusual and that he probably will eat once I get him home where he's comfortable. He's about where they would expect him to be at this point. I really missed him last night; we all did...including Duke


Great that he is doing OK, and will be coming home today!! Fingers crossed cuddles with mom returns his appetite!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I think Charlie's appetite will return when hes been home awhile. Did they do one side or two??


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Glad to hear Charlie had a good night. Wishing you the best for recovery! I’ve seen quite a few dogs go through FHO recovery and they all did wonderfully.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> I think Charlie's appetite will return when hes been home awhile. Did they do one side or two??




Just the left side


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Munchkin had one side done, too. It helped. We never had the other side done.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Just checking in on all of you. Kisses to Charlie and Duke.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Big progress this morning! Ate chicken, drank water and went pee AND poo! I’ve set up the xpen for him. My portable gates are really coming in handy 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Excellent news! Nice set up! He's probably happy to be home.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Looks like a great set and Charlie looks like he's rest comfortably . Glad he's adjusted home and is doing well! Wishing him continued recovery.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

I am JUMPING up and down to hear this good news about Charlie!
I remember my Munchkin would have pain right after surgery for a few wks., when she first got up and I helped her outside with a sling. So happy to hear this!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie rested pretty well last night. His appetite is still off so experimenting with what he'll eat. Right now it's canned pumpkin and canned dog food. He lost interest in the chicken. 

Today, we'll introduce a couple of slow walks; 2 1/2 minutes each time separate from when he goes out for the bathroom. They want him up and walking (in a measured way) to encourage healing by building up scar tissue as a false joint. 

I feel terrible that I accidentally knocked his hip this morning while removing his medical onesie to wash it. He yelped loudly and whimpered, but he was still so gentle. This boy is such a sweet, sweet boy. I have the cone on him while the onesie is getting washed. Such a big difference on his emotional state. He just shuts down with the cone.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

So good to hear an update on Charlie. Your recovery area looks great, you are taking wonderful care of him.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I had to add the soft (inflatable) cone today....Charlie started chewing on his medical onesie....he wasn't able to chew through, but I'm taking extra precautions.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

You're a good momma/nurse.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

cwag said:


> You're a good momma/nurse.




I’ve been pretty much a nervous mess with this lol. The more anxious I get the more I try to solve problems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

So happy Charlie isn't yelping every time he gets up. Munchkin would help everytime she stood up for a couple of weeks. We had to walk her to do her duties and around yard with sling. I learned the hard way when Tucker was neutered to keep the hard cone on because he licked his incision at night and almost got an infection. Vet had to prescribe more antibiotics and told me if he did get an infection, he would have to do surgery, again. I started leaving the hard cone on all the time, except when he ate and drank.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Soft cone plus onesie seems to be working for now. I've ordered another xpen because my portable gates aren't going to be able to hold Charlie when he starts to move around more. I'm just anchoring them with bungee cords right now, but when he slipped in his kennel I realized I needed to use the xpens. I had some carpet remnants that I put down and Duke's dog bed that he never uses. It has no sides so it's much better for Charlie than his dog beds which have the padding around the sides that he would have to step over.

Today is the first day where he initiated wanting food; still canned broken up in 3-4 small meals. I've also been leaving some kibble around his dog bed and he ate it for the first time this morning. Already been out to do his business; the pain meds are definitely causing some constipation issues but he was able to go this morning.

We've got a system figured out now for getting up and down. I use the harness to help position him and then he sits first and then lowers down. It took him a couple days to figure that out. Yesterday we did 2 walks (2 1/2 minutes each - just basically out the front door, down the ramp, sniff the air and turn back). We do that until he can consistently put weight on the leg for 4 days. Then we up the minutes to 5 minutes, 7.5 minutes, etc. Basically we will increase the walk time for every 4 days he's able to consecutively put weight on the leg for the duration of the walk. By the end of 12 weeks he should be back to 40-45 minute walks. He starts rehab again a week from Saturday - it will mostly be massage and gentle stretching. Depending on how he's doing he might go on the dry treadmill for a very short period of time.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*So excited! Just got approved for rescue!*

First pain med of the day, going outside, ice pack for 10 minutes all before 5am. Time for a short nap. 

Charlie looking at me with the sweetest, most loving eyes makes it not a big deal to try to help him while he recovers....love him 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

You really are innovative and a very smart lady! The way you handle everything for Charlie. I'm sure he knows what a loving a great Mom he has! Sounds like he is doing EXTREMELY well to me. It's been so long since Munchkin had her surgery, but I know she wasn't progressing that well early on. I give you credit for being the one handling this, is Ken and I did it together, and he usually got her up and out the door.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> You really are innovative and a very smart lady! The way you handle everything for Charlie. I'm sure he knows what a loving a great Mom he has! Sounds like he is doing EXTREMELY well to me. It's been so long since Munchkin had her surgery, but I know she wasn't progressing that well early on. I give you credit for being the one handling this, is Ken and I did it together, and he usually got her up and out the door.




I think Steve is afraid he’ll hurt Charlie accidentally. But he has to take care of Charlie on Saturday because I signed up for a Debbie Jacobs seminar quite awhile ago...I’m not strong so Charlie and I have figured out a system. I help him get to a sitting position first and then use the sling to help him as he stands up. It’s not pretty, but it works  we do the opposite when it’s time for him to lie back down.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

I admire you very much!! I was like Steve, afraid I'd do something wrong and hurt her, but it needs to be done.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

You're doing such a great job Jenn! You are really helping him get where he needs to be on his road to recovery.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*So excited! Just got approved for rescue!*

Well, we had a jailbreak this morning..,my bad. I didn’t realize he was feeling well enough and he opened one of my portable gates with his nose and climbed 16 stairs on his own! I was showering and looked over and saw him. I almost had a heart attack. He was whimpering for a bit but is doing better now.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Wishing Charlie a swift recovery. I remember when one of mine had elbow surgery when she was a year old (about 9+ years ago), I was a neurotic mess making sure she wouldn't jump, play with the other dogs, lick the incision, etc. I took charge handling everything so hubby wasn't as involved as he probably wanted to be. I couldn't contain her in any x-pen or crate because she wanted to be on my lap constantly. She won out and as a result is a spoiled pup but I wouldn't change it for anything. I spent many nights sleeping on the floor next to her.

We do what we need to do to help them thru and although it seems endless, there is light at the end of the tunnel. You're a terrific mom to both of your dogs.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

oh boy, the things pups manage to do! I'll be hoping for smooth days ahead and a bit more relaxation for Charlie. I did have to laugh at the look Duke is giving him from his perch on the bed, though.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Ginams said:


> oh boy, the things pups manage to do! I'll be hoping for smooth days ahead and a bit more relaxation for Charlie. I did have to laugh at the look Duke is giving him from his perch on the bed, though.




Lol- Duke was annoyed because he’s not an early morning dog.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

4goldengirls said:


> Wishing Charlie a swift recovery. I remember when one of mine had elbow surgery when she was a year old (about 9+ years ago), I was a neurotic mess making sure she wouldn't jump, play with the other dogs, lick the incision, etc. I took charge handling everything so hubby wasn't as involved as he probably wanted to be. I couldn't contain her in any x-pen or crate because she wanted to be on my lap constantly. She won out and as a result is a spoiled pup but I wouldn't change it for anything. I spent many nights sleeping on the floor next to her.
> 
> We do what we need to do to help them thru and although it seems endless, there is light at the end of the tunnel. You're a terrific mom to both of your dogs.




I’m pretty much doing what you did; planning to tough out the air mattress again tonight because it’s raining and I want Charlie to know I’m near....sharing that air mattress with Duke is not fun but he will choose to sleep where I do 99% of the time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

jennretz said:


> Well, we had a jailbreak this morning..,my bad. I didn’t realize he was feeling well enough and he opened one of my portable gates with his nose and climbed 16 stairs on his own! I was showering and looked over and saw him. I almost had a heart attack. He was whimpering for a bit but is doing better now.


Awe, poor thing he was missing you! Glad he's doing better and didn't do any damage . You're doing such a great job taking care of him, in spite of his jail break .


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Charlie will do anything to get to you! Tonka did the stairs after his surgery on his back leg. No damage done. Sometimes you can't keep them down.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke and I camped in the living room again last night to be near Charlie. We came to an understanding that Duke does NOT get to claim the middle of the air mattress as his own 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I think Duke has the right idea!! Get there first!!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

jennretz said:


> Duke and I camped in the living room again last night to be near Charlie. We came to an understanding that Duke does NOT get to claim the middle of the air mattress as his own


Looks like you may have more room sleeping in that Xpen with Charlie    ??? I know how you feel, I have a bed hog except he has only 2 legs :surprise: Hoping Charlie has a great day!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

LynnC said:


> Looks like you may have more room sleeping in that Xpen with Charlie    ??? I know how you feel, I have a bed hog except he has only 2 legs :surprise: Hoping Charlie has a great day!


That's hilarious! I think my husband may have permanently retreated to the guest room because Duke insists on sleeping with us and my husband gets too hot :grin2:

Charlie is getting better every day. He even slept until 5 this morning and we're done with the hydromorphone now. Now he's just on the gabapentin (600 mg per day). He's sitting up more, standing up more and is bearing some weight (in small increments) on that leg. One more week until staples come out. These medical onesies have been well worth the investment - keeping him from bothering them and I don't have to put the big cone on him; just the smaller inflatable one.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Sounds like good progress. Hopefully all the worst is behind you and you can begin to relax a little.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Sometimes I have to gently nudge Tucker until he MOVES over!! I WONDER who rules our house?!?!
Anyway, do you have a picture of the ONESIE you keep talking about! I think it's wonderful, things have
certainly come a long way since my Munchkin had this surgery! Charlie is doing OH SO much better with the pain level, and standing on it, than Munchkin did.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> Sometimes I have to gently nudge Tucker until he MOVES over!! I WONDER who rules our house?!?!
> Anyway, do you have a picture of the ONESIE you keep talking about! I think it's wonderful, things have
> certainly come a long way since my Munchkin had this surgery! Charlie is doing OH SO much better with the pain level, and standing on it, than Munchkin did.


Well, Charlie has figured out how to get out of his onesie so he's now graduated to the big cone of shame  He also broke out of my portable gates yesterday and is now confined to the xpen only or crate. I do have a room set up for him downstairs with a solid gate on it that I originally intended my fosters to stay in as they get acclimated. My plan is too move him down there tonight and I'll sleep in the guest room down there (assuming with Duke lol)...

Charlie is making such good progress. His appetite is back, he's putting weight on that leg. I've been letting him lie on the floor with us or lifting him up onto the couch so that he's not confined all day. As long as one of us can supervise him that's fine. I'll post a picture from my phone of the onesie. I think it's too big for him and that's how he was able to get out of it.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Your sleeping accommodations look very comfy.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie rejected the room in the basement. The cone and confinement are starting to bother him. I had to give him Benadryl to help him relax. Somehow he got his cone off last night and got at his stitches. Today is either day 9 or 10 depending on whether you count surgery day as day 1. I will call the vets office when they open.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn: I know how you feel about Charlie being uncomfortable with cone.

How long before everything is healed and stitches can come out?
I remember Vet yelling at me, that Tucker could get infection if he continued licking and he had to give him more antibiotics. Thank God he didn't get infection. That cured me. Unhappy or not, I kept the cone on Tucker except when he ate or went pee and poo. Night time is when Tucker used to chew at his stitches, BEFORE I started putting the cone on.
Thanks for the picture of the onesie. That is really neat! Like you said, it just might be too big.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

So good that Charlie is putting weight on his leg!!! I think it took our Munchkin a month to do that.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Giving Charlie a break from the cone and kennel. I’m working in the dining room today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He's so handsome! That is one big incision!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm sure Charlie us grateful to have you home. I remember that incision on Munchkin so well. I know there s a period the more they heal, the more it itches..we just went through it in July ehen Tonka had the tumor removed from his hock. He had to wear the cone of shame for a couple months


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

He looks happy to be with you free of the cone


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

What an escape artist he is! Smart boy!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie got his stitches out this morning and is very happy to be rid of the cone. I've also put away all gates and xpens; except for 2 gates to keep him from going upstairs. The risk of him getting hurt trying to escape is bigger than the risk of him putting weight on that leg. This morning he had his head caught on the door of the xpen and had it bowed out. He was panicking. He's not a wild and crazy puppy. Most days he lies on the couch and when he's gotten up or down, he hasn't been putting weight on that leg anyway. We're also going to give him hydromorphone at night to help carry through with pain management (and help him and ME sleep).


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Cone and stitches free, that is great news!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie slept great last night! I did not lol. I was still too worried about him and checked on him a couple of times. I just need to make sure he's careful when he gets up and down from the furniture, but his anxiety level is much more manageable now. It was actually getting in the way of his recovery. He couldn't relax/rest when the gates and xpen were up. He was constantly panting and drooling, pacing. That wasn't good for him.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie had a pretty good day. We took a couple of walks around the front yard and he napped a fair amount. He's sound asleep right now and I just gave him a hydromorphone for pain/rest tonight. Fingers crossed for a good night!

I love this boy and hope his future is pain free and that all this pain and worry was worth it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Sounds like Charlie is doing just fine and according to what our vet said this operation did a lot to alleviate Munchkin's pain.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie (and I) had a great night last night. He seems to be doing pretty well today.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I’m amazed how resilient Charlie is







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Way to go Charlie!! Good to see you doing so well!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He's doing so well!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Beautiful . So glad he's doing so well and you both had a good night!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

I'm AMAZED how well Charlie is doing. Walking well!
So happy you both had a good night!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie continues to get stronger every day. I'm hoping to get his biopsy results and cytology report back soon. I have been calling the vet's office every day this week.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Great to see him doing so well!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

So happy to hear that Charlie is getting stronger. Waiting is the worst!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

First post-surgery rehab appointment 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

What a trooper. He doesn't look thrilled but he does look determined.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

cwag said:


> What a trooper. He doesn't look thrilled but he does look determined.




You’re right. He doesn’t like the water. He much preferred the massage before 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Charlie, What a good boy, you are doing so well in that water therapy even with your grumpy face  ... I hope you got some treats for being such a good sport. xoxo

He's looking really great Jenn


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

KKaren said:


> Charlie, What a good boy, you are doing so well in that water therapy even with your grumpy face  ... I hope you got some treats for being such a good sport. xoxo
> 
> 
> 
> He's looking really great Jenn




He got Vermont White Cheddar Cheese and Fruitables . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Wow! Charlie is a trooper. He looks great, Jenn. Is his therapy at Arboretum View?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Wow! Charlie is a trooper. He looks great, Jenn. Is his therapy at Arboretum View?


Actually, his therapy is at a place in Montgomery, IL call Canine Physical Rehab. the owner opened the business in 2004 when she had two dogs who had total hip replacement surgeries and realized there wasn't any place in the area for our canine family members to recover after surgery. She also has a swimming pool, but I haven't taken Charlie to that yet. He feels comfortable now going into the rehab room; he actually loves the massage and laser therapy part. He walks right in and lies down on the dog bed. It's the funniest thing. Yesterday, he kept leaning into her when he wanted her to do more massage or positioned himself so she could get to another area. He knew exactly what he wanted her to do and wasn't shy to ask. She was cracking up!:grin2:


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Charlie is a very determined boy! Eager to get back to living life at 'full speed'!
They are so amazing, aren't they!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

Love it! Charlie knows what he wants and goes for it, just like with you!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke has decided that Charlie is monopolizing the attention and was downright naughty tonight...but who can resist this face??? That’s my dish towel he’s trying to hide lol.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

That boy looks like he could really use a hug!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

When ae,got out Tucker,takes the kit be. Towel Nd goes it to front door or bedroo..


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

We have great news on Charlie - NO CANCER  They are not sure what the infection is so we treat for 30 more days with a heavy duty antibiotic and take it from there. At the end of 30 days we may retest for tick borne infection. I am so relieved. Love this boy.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Yay, that is great news!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

jennretz said:


> We have great news on Charlie - NO CANCER  They are not sure what the infection is so we treat for 30 more days with a heavy duty antibiotic and take it from there. At the end of 30 days we may retest for tick borne infection. I am so relieved. Love this boy.


Yay! I am so happy for you!


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Woohoo! I'm so glad to hear the results. I imagine you are even more elated. It looks like recovery is going well for him. Kudos to you on all you do for your boys.


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

jennretz said:


> We have great news on Charlie - NO CANCER  They are not sure what the infection is so we treat for 30 more days with a heavy duty antibiotic and take it from there. At the end of 30 days we may retest for tick borne infection. I am so relieved. Love this boy.


That's great news!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I had to go back to the office today and I obsessively watched Charlie through the cameras. And I got the 3rd camera in the mail today so I now have every room covered  I was a nervous wreck, but he did fine. A little anxious at being left home along all day (no Duke even). But he loves the woman who stopped in and I could see her hugging and kissing him. He was very happy while she was there. Tonight he got a massage and the Assissi Loop. Fell asleep while I was doing it. Tomorrow night he goes back to rehab and we'll do rehab 2xweek for the next few weeks. Then we'll transition to once a week.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn:

That is the best news EVER, for Charlie! That is so amazing that you have cameras that you can watch Charlie on, while you're at work and that he had someone check on him. You are the BESTEST Mom!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

So happy for you and Charlie!! 

Good to hear he is doing well alone at home and that you are able to keep an eye on him. Sounds like he is making wonderful progress.
'Believe'! and 'Breathe'! -- he is going to be fine!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn:

Charlie is going to be fine. Dogs are pretty resilient. When our Munchkin had the same surgery, she jumped up on the couch before she was allowed to and was fine. Then we started to block the couch with chairs!

When Tonka had the tumor removed from his back leg in July, he wasn't supposed to do stairs for 3 wks. or so.
The first week I turned my back and he had run up the stairs. I started to freak out, and Ken told me to calm down.
Tonka is just fine.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie is feeling MUCH better. I have to stick very close to him outside. He won’t do his business on leash and last night he tried to run (wobbly) from pure joy. Gave his momma a heart attack! He then laid down on his back and wiggled all over the place. Happy boy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Good to hear Charlie is feeling so good!! (I had a feeling it wouldn't be long before you were saying 'Charlie! slow down!')


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Picture of Charlie and Duke from this afternoon











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Beautiful boys and they look especially good on that rug.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

cwag said:


> Beautiful boys and they look especially good on that rug.


Thanks! They are having a good day


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

LOOK at that smile on Charlie's face!! 
Both your boys are so handsome!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

The boys are beautiful and so is your home!
Tucker won't go #2 on a leash either!
Tonka has no problem with it.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> The boys are beautiful and so is your home!
> Tucker won't go #2 on a leash either!
> Tonka has no problem with it.


Isn't it funny how they have their personalities? Today, we add 2 1/2 minutes to each walk for Charlie. That means he'll get 2 five minute walks today. He really is looking and walking better every day


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke is a little thief lol











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

So you put a sign on it to remind him not to swallow it?????:wink2:


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh my!! Look at that puppy's face!! So sad!!
Hope he got a good 'trade' for giving up the whole jar!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

cwag said:


> So you put a sign on it to remind him not to swallow it?????:wink2:




It’s an old treat jar he found and was running around with it. This is before I discovered Fruitables that they both love and can eat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charliethree said:


> Oh my!! Look at that puppy's face!! So sad!!
> 
> Hope he got a good 'trade' for giving up the whole jar!




His eyes get me every time. One of the ladies at daycare said he has “old soul” eyes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duke*

I take it that Duke is a counter surfer, like Tucker?
So glad to hear that Charlie is increasing his walk time!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> I take it that Duke is a counter surfer, like Tucker?
> 
> So glad to hear that Charlie is increasing his walk time!




In Duke’s defense, it was in a basket that I had accidentally left down. He just took advantage of the opportunity


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie, Duke and Jenn*

Just saying Good Morning to all.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Morning Karen! Thanks for checking in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Today marks the 4 week post surgery date for Charlie. He's doing much better. Last Monday, they overdid the water therapy and it set him back a day or two. He just wanted to rest. This morning I asked them to go a little easier on him and he was a rock star. He loved having company yesterday, but at the same time, I think he was worn out by it all. We've taken it easy today.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

A little fun with Duke on this beautiful day 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Four weeks already?! Hope Charlie is feeling better and well on his way to being free to 'be a dog'! 

Duke looks like he is enjoying the sunshine! He is a beautiful boy!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charliethree said:


> Four weeks already?! Hope Charlie is feeling better and well on his way to being free to 'be a dog'!
> 
> 
> 
> Duke looks like he is enjoying the sunshine! He is a beautiful boy!




He was loving the day; pure joy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie; 4 weeks post surgery 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*So excited! Just got approved for rescue!*

This went on for over a minute....please don’t mind my hair; I wasn’t planning on getting recorded tonight He’s totally fine now.

Any idea what could be happening?







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie had a tougher time at PT last night. Was only able to go 3 minutes on the treadmill.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

jennretz said:


> This went on for over a minute....please don’t mind my hair; I wasn’t planning on getting recorded tonight He’s totally fine now.
> 
> Any idea what could be happening?
> 
> ...


Rundle does this sometimes. I think its just mucous build-up in her nose/throat. She does it and then moves on.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

3Pebs3 said:


> Rundle does this sometimes. I think its just mucous build-up in her nose/throat. She does it and then moves on.




Thanks. I found some YouTube videos and it certainly appears to be a reverse sneeze. He was totally fine after.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Yep, that's what it looks like. Poor guy- I think it scares them when they do that!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Brinkleythegolden said:


> Yep, that's what it looks like. Poor guy- I think it scares them when they do that!




He was licking his lips alot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker*

I've seen Tucker do that once in awhile. Thinks it's a reverse sneeze, too.
What an adorable picture!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

He’s having more good days than bad anymore and starting to get playful again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

So glad to hear Charlie is doing so well!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/jennifer.nowachek/posts/10212714698736490


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

???how sweet is that?? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Brinkleythegolden said:


> how sweet is that?? Thanks for sharing!




It made me tear up and feel good at same time...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie from today...







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

He's looking good! How long does he wear the brace?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

cwag said:


> He's looking good! How long does he wear the brace?




I’m not sure. I have a call into the surgeon on several other questions. I think he is still having some pain. I tried to take him off the gabapentin and he didn’t do well...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

https://markingourterritory.com/2017/11/23/the-dog-who-means-nothing-to-me/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jinni1980 (Jul 22, 2016)

I am crying... it just touched my heart & I had to give mine big hugs & told him how much I love him.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie had PT this morning. We backed it off slightly from speed and time.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

And a picture of Charlie right after his massage....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Looks like Charlie totally enjoyed his massage!

Love your photos, and videos! 
Your boys are lucky to have someone as dedicated as you to help through this journey of life - 'bumpy roads' and all.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am coming late but want to wish sweet Charlie full and speedy recovery. Sorry about all ups and downs you two are facing lately. He is really lucky to have you in his life.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

Jenn: As I remember it took our Munchkin a long time to really walk on her operated leg, but she didn't have the physical therapy, water therapy and massage that Charlie has. I would say it was 3 months or so, but then it was fine.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn: As I remember it took our Munchkin a long time to really walk on her operated leg, but she didn't have the physical therapy, water therapy and massage that Charlie has. I would say it was 3 months or so, but then it was fine.


Thanks Karen! That's helpful to know. Charlie had a really good day yesterday. We were able to do 2 walks to the end of the block and back (~1 block total); he was able to bear weight on it when we walked real slow. I canceled his PT appointment for tonight; surgeon thinks he needs more of a break between appointments.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Munchkin*

Munchkin's surgeon thought that whatever progress she made, was much better and she was in less pain than prior to the surgery. He said, she has two of the worst hips I've ever seen. As I said, she didn't go to water therapy, or massage therapy, we just walked her a little at first and slowly she was able to go on a real walk.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie is having a good week. He's consistently able to walk (with weight bearing on his leg) 1/2 block and back for 3 days now. He's only doing this walk twice a day. Next PT appointment is Friday afternoon.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Yay Charlie! Sounds like great progress!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

I think Charlie is making amazing progress!:laugh:


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie wanted company at 430 this morning....so we’re up 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Good Morning!*

Have a beautiful day! Is the mat there to make it easier for Charlie to stand up?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Have a beautiful day! Is the mat there to make it easier for Charlie to stand up?




Lol. No that was for me to do yoga. He decided to lie on it 

Have a great day Karen...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie ‘s PT appointment from today....






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Guess that shows I don't do yoga!! Charlie looks great doing water therapy!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Guess that shows I don't do yoga!! Charlie looks great doing water therapy!!


I TRY to do yoga, but Charlie often has other ideas 

A very nice woman from the Adopters Group for Love Puerto Rico Goldens has offered a robe for Charlie to wear after PT. It belonged to her senior golden who recently went to the rainbow bridge. She said it would mean a lot to her for another golden to wear it. I couldn't believe how sweet she is. We don't blow dry him because he doesn't like it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

How sweet of that woman to give you the robe of her Golden. I'm sure that Charlie will wear it proudly!!:laugh::smile2:0:laugh:


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

jennretz said:


> I TRY to do yoga, but Charlie often has other ideas
> 
> A very nice woman from the Adopters Group for Love Puerto Rico Goldens has offered a robe for Charlie to wear after PT. It belonged to her senior golden who recently went to the rainbow bridge. She said it would mean a lot to her for another golden to wear it. I couldn't believe how sweet she is. We don't blow dry him because he doesn't like it.


I think we need to see a picture of him in this special robe, please.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

cwag said:


> I think we need to see a picture of him in this special robe, please.


 She's dropping it off tomorrow. I'll be sure to get a picture and share it...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

Looking forward to seeing Charlie model his robe. What a kind lady!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Here’s Charlie in his new robe. He’s adorable in it!






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Omg! How cute is that?


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

What a handsome model! He’s adorable.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

He's "stylin" and staying warm. So cute and he looks like he's quite happy with it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Charlie looks great in it and I love his poses!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Charlie looks great in it and I love his poses!


He actually seemed to like being in it. I think it's comforting to him


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Maybe it's like a thundershirt to Charlie! How is Duke doing?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Maybe it's like a thundershirt to Charlie! How is Duke doing?




Maybe. They’re both doing well! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Picture of a happy Charlie from tonight 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

And a picture of bed hog Duke with his favorite ball from last night 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

jennretz said:


> Picture of a happy Charlie from tonight
> It's so nice to see him happy after all the ordeal of surgery.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

cwag said:


> jennretz said:
> 
> 
> > Picture of a happy Charlie from tonight
> ...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

I know that it took quite awhile for Munchkin to really use her leg, but she was so much better than before surgery.
She wasn't in pain!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn:

What a beautiful picture!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Snapped this great photo this morning











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Love it!! The boys look wonderful


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Just checking in  So glad to see Charlie doing so well! He's such a good boy cooperating with his PT. Both your boys are beautiful


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

What an adorable picture of your boys!! Hope Charlie continues to do well, and he get on with 'life' and enjoy being 'a dog'!! And you can 'breathe' too!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank you all! He is really starting to do better. Now, if I can get him to stop going out in middle of the night 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Such a sweet picture, I love the crossed paws.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie and Duke*

Charlie and Duke really look alike in that picture!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

They are a couple of gorgeous boys!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I’m going to have my hands full...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Oh boy,it's great that they're both feeling good and playful but ...scary too. I don't think dogs always instinctively know to be careful after an injury especially when they are playing. Good for you for stepping right in.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

cwag said:


> Oh boy,it's great that they're both feeling good and playful but ...scary too. I don't think dogs always instinctively know to be careful after an injury especially when they are playing. Good for you for stepping right in.




Oh my! They were really wanting to play. I resorted to bribing them to stop. In my house, “good=treat”....that was the only way to get their attention.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Your boys*

Wednesday, Tucker and Tonka were play fighting so much that Tucker was limping for awhile after!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Our Christmas celebration with the kids was last night due to schedules. Here’s a couple pictures of two very content Golden Retrievers.





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Two happy dogs! Love your pictures. Wishing everyone a very Merry Christmas.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

A little Christmas morning fun







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Two happy dogs! Love your pictures. Wishing everyone a very Merry Christmas.




Merry Christmas Karen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Charlie says "Meerree Kwizmaz to mi prendz da uder Charlie an da Dukee an derz humanz!!!" :grin2:


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Charlie says "Meerree Kwizmaz to mi prendz da uder Charlie an da Dukee an derz humanz!!!" :grin2:




Merry Christmas!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

PT from today







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

0:smile2:Love your videos, Jenn! Looks like Charlie is doing REALLY WELL!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Charlie looks great, good to see him doing so well.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

That leg is looking a lot stronger. Yay


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Zen Crate*

What is a Zen Crate?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

It’s a special crate for fearful dogs.

https://zendogcrate.com/?gclid=CjwK...Wrikv5PLPwMgnVdWIysw-edrCvPUCSABoCvmkQAvD_BwE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I served turkey and rabbit meatloaf with the boys kibble today. It appears to have been a hit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Getting back on my Saturday rotation of video progress.

14 minutes @1.8mph







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

Charlie is doing so well!! Did they have to shave some of his fur for the operation? Couldn't see any missing.
I bet they don't see many Mom's that are as INVOLVED in their fur kid's care, as you are.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Charlie is doing so well!! Did they have to shave some of his fur for the operation? Couldn't see any missing.
> 
> I bet they don't see many Mom's that are as INVOLVED in their fur kid's care, as you are.




The videos are more my diary of his recovery. He continues to make progress and within the next 4-6 weeks should be pretty much recovered. His undercut has grown back in, but the cold really hits him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Happy New Years from Charlie and Duke 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Such handsome fellas!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Happy New Year!*

Happy New Year to all of you. Glad we're not as COLD as you guys are in Illinois. 
It's 17 degrees here in Loudon, TN.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke and Charlie’s Zencrate 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Zencrate*

Looks relaxing. How does it differ from a crate?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Looks relaxing. How does it differ from a crate?




It’s vibration proof, has a motion sensor that activates soothing music and a fan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie ‘s weekly PT; he went 15 minutes 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

Wow! Charlie is doing so well! How long does he need to go to PT?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Wow! Charlie is doing so well! How long does he need to go to PT?




He’s going once a week now and it depends on how well he’s doing for how long he’ll go.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hello*

Just stopped in to say hi to Charlie and Duke!:laugh:


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Just stopped in to say hi to Charlie and Duke!:laugh:




Thanks Karen! Please keep Duke in your thoughts today. He has blood in his urine. Am going to work from home so I can get him into his vet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I hope he's ok! Maybe a bladder or prostate infection?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Brinkleythegolden said:


> I hope he's ok! Maybe a bladder or prostate infection?


It's an uti; treat with antibiotics...


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Well, that's good. I'm glad he will be ok.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie loves the snow 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

So glad to read Duke has a UTI and it's nothing too serious. Cute pic of Charlie in snow.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie PT 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

He's definitely looking stronger. Seems like he's almost there. Good job Charlie and Mom!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duke*

How is Duke doing with the UTI?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> How is Duke doing with the UTI?




The antibiotics seem to have helped 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Cold Sunday....












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Good to see that Duke is feeling better, and Charlie is doing so well! 

Hope that their recovery continues to go well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Videos*

I just love your videos!! Duke and Charlie look really great.
Do you take them or does your Hubby?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> I just love your videos!! Duke and Charlie look really great.
> 
> Do you take them or does your Hubby?




I take most of them 

Hubby takes some


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke had pretty much made it impossible for me to get out from my chair; I have cords running on the other side 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Playful Charlie 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Guess you'll just have to stay and sit, per Duke!! Love your house and your furniture.
I cover the seat part of our leather furniture, as Tucker used to LAUNCH off of our other leather set, and really SCRATCHED it big time. Not letting that happen to our new stuff!!

This is the old couch.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That’s a nice cover Karen! We have covers on the fabric furniture; not the leather. It’s so old and beat up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn

Tucker happens to be sitting on where he scratched, don't have cover on it.
Here's picture of our new couches with covers. I bought micro fleece covers at
Bed, Bath and Beyond, and put them on the seat part. :laugh:0


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> Tucker happens to be sitting on where he scratched, don't have cover on it.
> Here's picture of our new couches with covers. I bought micro fleece covers at
> Bed, Bath and Beyond, and put them on the seat part. :laugh:0



I see it better from my laptop versus my phone. It's very nice.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

'Naughty' boys!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie and Duke*

Looks like Charlie and Duke love the snow. Your yard is GREAT!!
WE got about an inch in Loudon, TN, last week and it melted a few days after.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Weekly Charlie PT video 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

And Duke swimming; he got a great workout in 15 minutes 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

They both look great. Love the videos of TP and swimming what a great doggie-mum you are


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Where were they swimming, where Charlie goes for physical therapy?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Where were they swimming, where Charlie goes for physical therapy?




Yes. My goal is for Charlie to start swimming when he’s through PT.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn:

I'm sure Charlie would love it. Will Duke swim, too?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure Charlie would love it. Will Duke swim, too?




They both will. It will be good for both of them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

Your dogs are so LUCKY to have a Mom like you!
What does it cost each time you take them both?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Your dogs are so LUCKY to have a Mom like you!
> 
> What does it cost each time you take them both?




I think it will be $60-$70/time. It will be cheaper than PT at $90/session


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Not sure where I’m going to [emoji99] 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Today is 12 weeks post surgery 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sleepy!*

What a WONDERFUL picture! Makes me sleepy. :wink2:
I would say the 12 weeks went fast, but I'm sure it didn't for you and Charlie.
He is DOING BEAUTIFULLY!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

Charlie is doing so well!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie is doing great! He's up to 15 minute walks twice a day. I bought an agility set so he can do step-overs (70/day), 10 sit/stands, and 4 sets of stairs. He's looking really steady on his feet on the stairs now. The baskets were removed from the furniture last week and this weekend the gates covering the stairs will be removed. It will probably be at least one more month before I will feel comfortable that he can wrestle again - and I will clear that with the vet. I am not planning to take him back full-time to daycare. He does better at home unless it's storming; then he does better wherever the people are.

This has been such a journey with him. It's just so great to see him not in pain anymore. He may have a permanent limp, but he's getting around great. And he's been getting naughty again - which I hadn't seen in so long because he wasn't feeling great.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

It is true love and experience when you are happy to see your dog being a little naughty. I am glad he is doing so well. You've done great work for and with him.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Just checking in  . It looks like Charlie is doing wonderful! Wow was his surgery really 12 weeks ago??? You've done such a great job helping him recuperate it must bring you so much joy seeing him get back to his naughty self  .


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

Love reading the update and seeing pics of Charlie's progress.
Hugs to Duke, too!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie is really enjoying having "his" sofa and chair available to him  I watch him while I'm at work through the cameras and he's been spending the past week moving from chair to sofa to chair. He's currently completely zonked out on the love seat lol

Next week the gates to the upstairs come down. He doesn't often venture up there so it's a safe bet to take it down. When I feel like he's completely stable, we'll open the basement door again for him.

Last night he instigated yet another wrestling match with Duke. He so wants to play. And I tried to stop it, but he would not listen (and of course Duke was all in so no help there...) He had more fun in those couple of minutes - it was pure joy to watch him. He seems fine after so maybe it's time to let him start testing the waters. I can only protect him so much. It's time for him to be a dog again and enjoy himself.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*



jennretz said:


> Charlie is really enjoying having "his" sofa and chair available to him  I watch him while I'm at work through the cameras and he's been spending the past week moving from chair to sofa to chair. He's currently completely zonked out on the love seat lol
> 
> Next week the gates to the upstairs come down. He doesn't often venture up there so it's a safe bet to take it down. When I feel like he's completely stable, we'll open the basement door again for him.
> 
> Last night he instigated yet another wrestling match with Duke. He so wants to play. And I tried to stop it, but he would not listen (and of course Duke was all in so no help there...) He had more fun in those couple of minutes - it was pure joy to watch him. He seems fine after so maybe it's time to let him start testing the waters. I can only protect him so much. It's time for him to be a dog again and enjoy himself.


I can be overprotective, but it probably is time to let him test the waters and enjoy being a dog, again! Does the vet think it's time?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> I can be overprotective, but it probably is time to let him test the waters and enjoy being a dog, again! Does the vet think it's time?




I’m slowly doing it. He has to go in for a visit to get cleared before he can go to daycare again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Last weekly PT appointment for Charlie. He graduates to swimming starting next week.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad Charlie is doing so well. I was laughing reading about him sneaking a little wrestling with Duke!!:grin2:


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Some fun videos of Duke from this morning 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Just love the videos of Charlie and Duke. I do believe you must spend most of the money you make on them.
I want to come back as one of your dogs, I love the water, too!
Charlie looks like he has the whole water therapy thing down! It's old hat for Charlie, now!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Just love the videos of Charlie and Duke. I do believe you must spend most of the money you make on them.
> 
> I want to come back as one of your dogs, I love the water, too!
> 
> Charlie looks like he has the whole water therapy thing down! It's old hat for Charlie, now!




I joke with my husband that I can’t afford to quit working because I have to keep the dogs in the lifestyle they’ve become accustomed to! Lol. In all seriousness, I’m so glad I got insurance on Charlie. His rehab is covered. Otherwise I could not have done it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

I can see you REALLY do have to work to keep the dogs in the lifestyle they are accustomed, too!
That is amazing the rehab is covered, I could never afford it either. What do you pay in insurance premiums?
Did they cover the surgery, too?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> I can see you REALLY do have to work to keep the dogs in the lifestyle they are accustomed, too!
> 
> That is amazing the rehab is covered, I could never afford it either. What do you pay in insurance premiums?
> 
> Did they cover the surgery, too?




It’s $1,000 per year and they cover at 80%. Annual maximum of $10,000. I used every penny last year...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Jenn, is it $1000 per year, per dog, or for both dogs?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn, is it $1000 per year, per dog, or for both dogs?


Just for Charlie. I waited too long with Duke and everything would be excluded for him. I also have a policy on Elsa, my mom's GSD. It's also $1,000/year. 
I'm her guardian if anything happens to Mom. Elsa is 3 years old.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Insurance*

I know what you mean about waiting too long to get the insurance.
Thanks for sharing the info and hugs to your boys!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

LOVE those 'snow noses'!!

Thanks for the smile!!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

What beautiful faces!!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

They are having a blast today but sure are making it hard for me to get any work done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Today ‘s goal was just to get Charlie comfortable in the pool 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

Charlie is looking good. He'll be swimming in no time!0:smile2:


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Charlie is looking good. He'll be swimming in no time!0:smile2:




He was nervous but not panicked. It was a good first time in that pool. It’s been 3 years since I’ve tried to have him swim. Quieter environment and no noisy equipment so I’m hoping he’ll come to enjoy it.

Duke had a blast of course 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker*

When we had the pool at our home in Woodridge, Tonka took to the water with almost no fear, but with Tucker it took longer. They wore life jackets, too, for about a year until we were sure they were good swimmers. Tucker has never been as comfortable in the water as Tonka, which is surprising for a Golden Retriever. Tucker and Tonka would swim from float to float in the water. Ken and I could never use the floats, again.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie and Duke*

How are Charlie and Duke doing?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> How are Charlie and Duke doing?




Really good! I walked them both together this morning. Longest walk Charlie has been on in almost a year.

He’s getting groomed this morning and swimming tomorrow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Congrats*

Congrats on the long walk Charlie!!
Tucker and Tonka were over at a friends house with us yesterday, and were playing were their two labs that they've raised for Guide Dogs for the Blind.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie was my helper today











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Sweetie face boy


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*So excited! Just got approved for rescue!*

Yesterday was Duke ‘s annual physical for the Morris Foundation Golden Retriever Lifetime Study. He was such a trooper and got ground rabbit as treat for dinner 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duke*

I bet Duke loved his dinner!
Charlie looks so cute in the picture!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I may regret this lexie_bushy, but I bought a babble ball 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

jennretz said:


> I may regret this lexie_bushy, but I bought a babble ball
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the video Charlie did exactly what Bob did when we first got it tried to put it outside! While watching the video Casey heard it and was tilting her head the whole time watching!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*So excited! Just got approved for rescue!*



lexie_bushey said:


> Love the video Charlie did exactly what Bob did when we first got it tried to put it outside! While watching the video Casey heard it and was tilting her head the whole time watching!




That’s hilarious! I tried to put it up but he wants it down. He’s just lying next to it lol

ETA he’s just staring at it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Babble*

I bet Tucker and Tonka would love it. Love when dogs tilt their heads. I think Tucker might be a little afraid of it, but Tonka would pursue it!! Love the name! Where did you buy it!?!?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> I bet Tucker and Tonka would love it. Love when dogs tilt their heads. I think Tucker might be a little afraid of it, but Tonka would pursue it!! Love the name! Where did you buy it!?!?




I ordered it from chewy.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duke and Charlie*

Tucker and Tonka want to say hello to Charlie and Duke!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Tucker and Tonka want to say hello to Charlie and Duke!




That’s so sweet. Duke and Charlie say hi back!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Swimming fun








=>Charlie 








=>Duke 








=>Charlie in front, Duke in back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice! How warm is it in Chicago? I can't imagine swimming outdoors here!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Macca said:


> Nice! How warm is it in Chicago? I can't imagine swimming outdoors here!




It is 50 degrees today, but this is at an indoor pool. Neither Duke or Charlie like the blow dryer so I towel dry them and then wrap them in their robes for the trip home 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

Ahh, I see. I guess somehow I was fooled by the greenery and flowers in the first photo. They're such handsome boys!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Wrestling is becoming the norm again, not the exception







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nails*

I have to keep covers on our leather sofas, as our previous sofa got scratched with Tucker's nails.
We do keep the trimmed, but Tucker LAUNCHES himself off of the sofa and has made scratches.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> I have to keep covers on our leather sofas, as our previous sofa got scratched with Tucker's nails.
> 
> We do keep the trimmed, but Tucker LAUNCHES himself off of the sofa and has made scratches.




Our leather is so beat up and old that we don’t worry about it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

We met Charlie 4 years ago today! Wow, time is going fast


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Congratulations on 4 wonderful years in your forever home on March 10. I wish you many more, Charlie. You have brought such joy to your mom and I know that she treasures you beyond words. You are a very, very special boy and you are much loved by many!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

G-bear said:


> Congratulations on 4 wonderful years in your forever home on March 10. I wish you many more, Charlie. You have brought such joy to your mom and I know that she treasures you beyond words. You are a very, very special boy and you are much loved by many!




Thank you Sandra 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

It's hard to believe it's been 4 years!! Seems like yesterday that you posted about Charlie from AGAG and a puppy another rescue had. You were debating which would be best. You sure did choose the right boy!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sweet Charlie B [emoji177]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

So cute! Sweet Charlie saying 'Hey!! I think you forgot about me!!' 

So great to see the boys playing, that life for Charlie is getting 'back on track'!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn:

Just love the video to Charlie and Duke playing. My Tonka and Tucker play like that on the bedroom rug or the rug near the front door!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I love ❤ the expression on Duke’s face 

Charlie had fun too.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Your boys are living the good life. I loved the wrestling video. It makes me wish I could find Rukie a buddy. Wrestling with a 14 lb Bichon is just not the same.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

We had a good weekend. Yesterday we had a meet and greet with my dogwalker's two senior goldens; one is named Charlie. It went pretty well. She has a beautiful back yard on a cul de sac and does in home boarding. I'm thinking about testing it out for a couple of overnights. My boys were completely worn out after running around in all that space.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

My boys were so happy that “their” boy came for a visit....❤



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Your handsome boys are so lucky to have you!!

Swimming!!! yeah!!!

Snuggle time with 'their' boy! what more could two boys ask for??!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

New Charlie pictures 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie and Tucker*

Your Charlie and My Tucker look so much alike!!
Great pictures of all of the boys, human and canine!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Charlie looks like he is in doggie 'heaven' soaking in the sunshine!! 

He is a beautiful boy!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I don’t know where my fearful boy has gone. Rainy early today and he was unfazed....chased bunnies, wrestled Duke and chased balls. He’s been full of energy since I got home tonight 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

So good to hear Charlie had a good day, despite the weather!! Hope your wish has come true, and his fearfulness is behind him!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charliethree said:


> So good to hear Charlie had a good day, despite the weather!! Hope your wish has come true, and his fearfulness is behind him!




It’s not gone but he’s been doing really well 

I love seeing the progress!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

It’s not gone but he’s been doing really well 

I love seeing the progress!



Absolutely, all the same, it is wonderful to hear that he is managing so well in situations that had been so tough for him before! It has been a long road for him, bless your kind heart, your 'understanding' and your determination to help him!! He is a lucky boy!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*One Step at a Time*

One Step at a Time, One Day at a Time.
Charlie has made AMAZING progress and a lot of it is due to the fact that you're a WONDERFUL MOM! You are both lucky to have one another!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

We did a trial run overnight in-home board last night to prep/see if it's feasible for Charlie and Duke to stay while we're in Italy. So far so good; aside from some initial craziness on Duke's part (running around with Zoomies in her house and Charlie peeing on her dog's head...). Luckily she's a dog lover and thinks my dogs are great. It felt really weird not having them home last night and this morning; like half my family was missing. And this is just one night.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*So excited! Just got approved for rescue!*

The overnight was a success Charlie got nervous the first night for about 20 minutes, but settled after that with a little TLC. Both my guys got along well with her two dogs.

Here are a couple of pictures from daycare



















And then from when we got home:




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Wonderful that things went so well!

Nothing like a dog party to tire everyone out!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke saw my suitcase and became extra affectionate [emoji177]











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

What a sweetheart!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Charlie is looking strong. Good job, buddy!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

cwag said:


> Charlie is looking strong. Good job, buddy!




He’s doing so well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sweet Dukers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke and Charlie have a new nephew and aren’t quite sure what to make of him yet. His name is Scout and my stepson rescued him from the local shelter that pulls from Oklahoma. He’s border collie and pitbull mix. He loves all people.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Scout*

Welcome to Scout!!00 
Sure that he'll get along with Charlie and Duke if he comes to visit.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Video and Pic*

Love the picture of Dukers on the couch and Charlie's video, he looks like a pro at water therapy!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

We're planning a trip and in preparation for that trip have been trying some meet & greets for Duke and Charlie with Charlie's dogwalker in her home; getting to know her two goldens who are 10 & 12. Things have been going very well. Both dogs love it at her place. Her backyard is 3-4 times the size of mine and they have been in heaven. Today, Duke overdid and was racing around like a crazy man. He appears to have sprained his front paw. The vet worked him in tonight and prescribed Galliprant and rest. Fingers crossed this does the trick.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke is still sore this morning but better than yesterday. He's been taking it easier than usual for himself. Fingers crossed, he's on the mend soon.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Get well soon, sweet Duke.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

cwag said:


> Get well soon, sweet Duke.




Thanks cwag! Got this picture from dog sitter today. He has certainly made himself at home at her place....











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Awww!!*

Looks like you found the perfect pet sitter. I'm looking for one now in TN.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Looks like you found the perfect pet sitter. I'm looking for one now in TN.




It’s amazing. My guys love it at her house.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Looks like they are both relaxed there and comfortable.  Love the picture of Duke on the couch


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Got this picture today from dog sitter. This picture just sums up everything I have wanted for Charlie. I have never seen him so carefree.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie and Duke*

Wow! Charlie and Duke have quite the setup at the sitters! You found a good one!
So happy for Charlie and Duke, they look wonderful!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I love ❤ this picture of Charlie taken the other day











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

Charlie looks so HANDSOME! Great picture!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke and Charlie got to celebrate the Royal Wedding in style today at their dogsitter








=Charlie 








=Duke 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Some more pictures of my boys who are being spoiled while I am gone








=Duke with dog sitter’s Charlie 








=Duke and Charlie wrestling 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

They look relaxed and happy. I know that makes it easier to be away from them.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*So excited! Just got approved for rescue!*

We just got back from a long vacation. This was the longest we’ve ever left either dog and I didn’t want to board them in kennels. We did careful introductions with the dog sitters dogs; trial daycare days and overnights leading up to the big trip. It paid off! 

They had a great time and Charlie was great with her two senior Goldens.



















Even better, her 10 year old female had never learned to play before. She was a former breeder girl and spent her first 9 years in a kennel. After the first week she started initiating play. Her mom was so happy to see that my two taught her wrestling and chasing can be fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

What a wonderful place for a doggie vacation!
Hope yours was wonderful as well! 

Your photos are fabulous, looks like they all had a wonderful time. 
The best 'teacher' is another dog, so wonderful to hear that she has learned that she can play! Nothing like a good 'roll in the grass' for a pup!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie and Duke*

Jenn: Sounds like Charlie and Duke had the perfect Doggie Getaway while you two were away!
How was your trip?
Love the pics of both boys!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn: Sounds like Charlie and Duke had the perfect Doggie Getaway while you two were away!
> 
> How was your trip?
> 
> Love the pics of both boys!




Thanks Karen! They were really well taken care of. It was pretty stormy here that first week so I was glad they weren’t in boarding.

The trip was wonderful; beautiful architecture, wonderful food and wine 

It was a real vacation and work didn’t bother me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

The vacation sounds fabulous!! You sure deserve it!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn: Love the pics of the boys while you were away.
Your sitter sounds perfect and what a beautiful yard! Love the fence.
If you don't mind my asking, what does she charge a day overnight for both boys?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn: Love the pics of the boys while you were away.
> 
> Your sitter sounds perfect and what a beautiful yard! Love the fence.
> 
> If you don't mind my asking, what does she charge a day overnight for both boys?




She charged $50/night for both boys. I felt so comfortable that she was watching them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke and Charlie have a new foster sister named Bella. We’ve carefully managed interactions for 2 1/2 weeks leading up to this moment tonight...










Both boys have been incredibly tolerant of her puppy antics and are being great mentors for her. [emoji177]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

What a beautiful picture of a lovely, lovely trio! 
Bless your heart for all that you do for them!

They are lucky to have you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Bella is a doll. She ended up in best foster home ever, with you and the boys!! Cingratulatiins!!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

She's adorably cute. So glad they're all all getting along. How old is she?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

4goldengirls said:


> She's adorably cute. So glad they're all all getting along. How old is she?




She’s 17 months. She’s really good until toys are involved; she grabs all the toys from them resulting in a couple of scuffles. We’ve put the toys up and rotate the play times for now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

She's so cute. Nothing like a young female shaking things up. How long are you going to foster her, or will you be a foster failure? lol I now I would be, that's why hubby won't let me bring any more into the house.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

They’ve changed the bylaws and won’t allow fosters to adopt....people were becoming fosters to skip the wait list:-(

She’s going to make someone a terrific companion


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Happy 6th Birthday Charlie  Too bad it’s thundering today. We’ll celebrate with special treats when he’s ready.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday Charlie!! Will keep my fingers crossed for some blue skies for you so that you can enjoy your special birthday treats!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Happy Birthday Charlie, hoping you get lots of treats.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie got his stuffed birthday cake toy and lots of pets and kisses. He also got to enjoy his stuffed Maine lobster toy 

Bella is at daycare and Duke and Charlie are at their favorite dog sitters. No rain today. It’s a good day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Good to hear everyone is happy!!!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Happy belated birthday, Charlie. I hope you had a great day. Just keep partying.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*So excited! Just got approved for rescue!*

Please send good thoughts to Bella tomorrow. She has to have a second surgery because she developed an infection at her spay incision and there is still a solid lump. The infection was treated with antibiotics and the incision has closed. We let her have a full day at daycare today and she is a very tired girl tonight - the vet said this was ok


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Sending lots of good thoughts your and Bella's way!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Piper_the_goldenpuppy said:


> Sending lots of good thoughts your and Bella's way!!




Thank you. I feel so bad she has to go through it again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Sending positive thoughts for Bella, and good wishes for a speedy recovery. 
Hugs to you both!


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Happy (belated) Birthday Charlie!

Bella, we send hopes of fast healing!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Praying for Bella! Is the surgery at Arboretum View?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I picked Bella up awhile ago. It appears she had a reaction to the sutures that were used. Poor girl is confused and exhausted.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

So glad she's home. Your love will make it all better.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bella*

How is Bella doing?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Bella is on the mend and NOT HAPPY to be left at home to rest. I have cameras and she has spent the past 2 1/2 hours barking :-( I have a dog walker today coming twice.

Luckily, I have someone coming longer tomorrow, I work from home on Wednesday and someone coming longer on Friday (hopefully). I'll see if I get any complaints from my neighbors and I feel bad for poor Bella. She doesn't understand why she got left behind today and Duke and Charlie got to go.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bella*

Jenn: I feel for you, but it's for Bella's own good. Is she able to go for a walk after operation, or is the dog walker just for company? As far as the barking if it's inside, I doubt your neighbors will hear it.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn: I feel for you, but it's for Bella's own good. Is she able to go for a walk after operation, or is the dog walker just for company? As far as the barking if it's inside, I doubt your neighbors will hear it.


Bella is going to be hospitalized for a couple of days. Her incision swelled up quite large yesterday and was much worse this morning. She's where she needs to be. They picked her up this morning from my house and they're going to try to figure out what's going on with her. I've really come to care for this girl so please keep her in your thoughts.

PS - You can hear Bella barking halfway down the block from my house. There is nothing dainty about her bark  She's quite a vocal girl who loves being near people and is not happy when left alone.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Poor baby, my heart bleeds for her. As you say, she's where she should be right now to get better. I totally understand how you've fallen for her. I'd definitely be a foster failure if she came my way.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy Belated Birthday to sweet Charlie boy!


Sending good thoughts and prayers for sweet Bella, hope they figure out what's going on and she is on the road of recovery.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn:

I am so sorry to hear about the swelling. Bella is in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

They did a third surgery yesterday. Her incision on the abdominal wall has healed so this reaction is going on above that level. They will keep her 3-4 days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Thanks for the update. Praying for Bella. Was surgery done at Arboretum View?
How old is Bella?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Thanks for the update. Praying for Bella. Was surgery done at Arboretum View?
> 
> How old is Bella?




No, it was done at an AGAG vet. She’s 17 months.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bella*

Bella is just a baby. Do they have any idea what is causing swelling?
Could she be allergic to iodine or rubber gloves?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Bella is just a baby. Do they have any idea what is causing swelling?
> 
> Could she be allergic to iodine or rubber gloves?




They’re thinking it could be reaction to sutures but not 100% sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

My Tawny had a small allergic reaction to her stitches. It was not nearly as bad as Bella's sounds and luckily it didn't happen until she was mostly healed so they just removed the last stitches. I hope Bella feels better soon. It's so sad that you can't explain to them what's going on.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bella*

Checking in on sweet Bella. Hope that she is doing better!00


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*So excited! Just got approved for rescue!*



Karen519 said:


> Checking in on sweet Bella. Hope that she is doing better!0[emoji4]0




I don’t have any updates as no-one let me know how she is doing. The vet’s office does not want the fosters calling. Not much I can do about it but I’m not happy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bella*

That must be so hard, Jenn. Holding good thoughts for Bella.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bella*

Thinking of you both!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Thinking of you both!




Thanks Karen. They’ve decided to keep her over the weekend. Swelling is still there. Otherwise she appears to be fine is what I was told.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy Belated Birthday to Charlie, sounds like it was a fun day for him. 

Very sorry to hear about Bella, sending healing thoughts and prayers for her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bella*

So glad to hear Bella is doing better!! I'm sure you miss her!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Any news on Bella? Thinking of you.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

It’s official! Bella is now part of our family

Her incision is healing and she’s officially home. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS to you all!

Great to hear Bella is home, is healing and is officially a member of your family. 
She's such a doll!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> CONGRATULATIONS to you all!
> 
> Great to hear Bella is home, is healing and is officially a member of your family.
> She's such a doll!


Thank you! This is going to be a new venture for me. I've never had a female dog before (other than the brief month I fostered Sol)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

jennretz said:


> Thank you! This is going to be a new venture for me. I've never had a female dog before (other than the brief month I fostered Sol)


I've had more females than males, most of my girls were feisty, very sweet but little trouble makers. My Roxy was an exception, she was very sweet, gentle but also a big tom boy. She instigated a few things and it was if she was laughing when she did because she knew she was being ornery. Not in a bad way but a fun way.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

That's such great news, really happy for you and for beautiful Bella.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

That’s such wonderful news. Congratulations to all! She’s such a doll . Enjoy.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Congratulations to you guys and Bella! She hit the jackpot with her new brothers and humans. I can't wait to read about more of their adventures!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Uh Oh!! triple trouble!! :smile2:

Congratulations on becoming a new Mom to a very pretty little girl!! She is lucky to have found a wonderful home with you!! 

Hope you will keep sharing your adventures with us!!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh Jenn, This sweet girl just hit the jackpot!! I am so very happy for you all. Bella is adorable and I hope that the 3 of them have wonderful adventures in the days ahead. Love the pictures.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

KKaren said:


> Oh Jenn, This sweet girl just hit the jackpot!! I am so very happy for you all. Bella is adorable and I hope that the 3 of them have wonderful adventures in the days ahead. Love the pictures.


CarolinaMom is correct; she is an instigator!!! I have gotten rusty these past couple of years and hadn't realized quite how much Duke and Charlie have settled down. Every time I turn my back she's into something else. I had taken away some of her tennis balls last night - put them up in a basket on top of the console table; heard a crash and she had pulled the runner (and everything on top of the runner) off to the floor  She's going to keep me (and the boys) on my toys. My husband is absolutely smitten with her and quite honestly she appears to prefer men to women. She's sweet with me, but she cuddles with my husband, stepson and future stepson-in-law!


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

That's awesome that you adopted her! Cant wait to read about their adventures!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

How exciting for you all. I just KNEW she'd end up staying with you. Nobody could resist that gorgeous, sweet face. I have always had females because I prefer them over the males. She'll end up ruling the roost, you can be sure of that. I look forward to the many stories and photos you'll be sharing with us. 

Again, congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Wow-how exciting! Congratulations!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so happy for you and the family. Life should stay interesting with three fur kids!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Congratulations to all of you! A more loving home could not be found. I'm sure Duke and Charlie will take care of her. What was Bella's story?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Congratulations to all of you! A more loving home could not be found. I'm sure Duke and Charlie will take care of her. What was Bella's story?




I don’t know much past she was an owner surrender. She has a LOT of energy; more than I’ve ever seen. I think she was just too much for the family who surrendered her. She’s incredibly loving


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*The adventures of Duke, Charlie and Bella!*










Bella realizes she’s going to daycare 

ETA starting next week I will train her for 3rd row of seats. She can’t go in 2nd row with Duke and Charlie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Her name suits her well :--heart: She's such a beauty!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

LynnC said:


> Her name suits her well :--heart: She's such a beauty!




I agree! I love her name so I didn’t change it. I can’t imagine calling her anything else.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*The adventures of Duke, Charlie and Bella!*

And not to forget Charlie, who is feeling toy deprived as we work through some behaviors with Bella about sharing....


Picture from dog-sitters house today 

He’s got free reign of toys there.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie is loving the stuffed bears at the dog-sitters 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Charlie is such a handsome dude!
Bella is so lucky to have you!

They all are!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bella*

Bella is ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Bella is ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!!




Thanks Karen!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Next weekend we start working with a trainer to figure out some of the resource guarding. The ultimate goal is for all dogs to be and feel safe. I never thought I would end up with two fearful dogs, but somehow it makes sense. Where Charlie shuts down, Bella amps up. All fear driven behaviors. For now, we manage by limiting opportunities for resource guarding. Hope to have some positive progress over the next few months to report 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Thank God Bella got you as a Mom. Tucker can be a resource guarder.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Bella continues to settle in. This week we've focused on routine and rewards. I had a new fence put in earlier this summer and all my dogs have started barking at the neighbors behind me who tend to be outside a lot. I've started doing impromptu training sessions with the basics (sit, touch, look, leave it, shake and down). We do a couple of rounds of that one dog right after the other and it's helping to redirect from barking at my neighbors. Small steps. They view it as a game and opportunity to score some treats


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

You are an amazing Mom, if you can train them to not bark!!
00


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> You are an amazing Mom, if you can train them to not bark!!
> 
> 00




I didn’t say I’ve been successful lol. We shall see...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sleepy Bella


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie at PT today 

He’s become quite a diva lol











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Such cute photos, I hope you all have a fun weekend together!.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

We are replacing our AC today and Bella is NOT a fan of the loud noises or the heat in the house.

Hanging out in the car, AC on high and good music in the background. I’m letting my DH believe this is a sacrifice I’m making ;-)




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Guess you and Bella were chillin!!
What a Mom won't do for her babies!0


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*The adventures of Duke, Charlie and Bella!*




























Some fun pictures of Duke and Charlie. Top 2 pictures are at dog-sitters


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

We continue to take small training sessions every day (simple, not a lot of time) all with the goal of building trust between the 3 dogs. The goal is to be able to have toys out again with all dogs safe. For now, we work on desensitization with Bella. For the next 4 weeks we'll focus on establishing a positive association for her while Duke and Charlie have their nylabones or deer antlers. These are low value on her list and less likely to cause an over threshold response. She is on the other side of the gate with a frozen kong filled with some yummy canned dog food she likes. The exercise lasts as long as she has the kong or the boys want to play with the antlers. It always stops when her kong is empty though. All toys go up and we work on settling down in the same room. Weekdays are easier because she's tired from daycare and the boys tend to wind down at night. Weekends are more challenging.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Photos from the weekend 




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Lovely photos of your cuties!.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Looks like everyone had a really good weekend!! 

Bless your heart for your commitment to helping things work out between your three pups. It can be challenging, it can be such a joy, keep in mind that for every thing we give to them, they give back so much more! 
Look up on the challenges as opportunities to learn for all of you, celebrate the successes no matter how seemingly small, and take it one day at a time. Your patience, compassion and commitment will pay off, it may just take a little time. 

Believe in yourself, believe in them!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Who wouldn't want to be one of Jenn's dogs!!?? You give your everything to your babies. Love the pictures!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Working on some desensitization with Bella, Duke and Charlie. Bella has a yummy frozen Kong and the boys have deer antlers near her. Goal is to build trust. Fingers crossed it will start to work at some point.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*The adventures of Duke, Charlie and Bella!*

We are celebrating today. For the first time in 4 years Charlie did not panic when a thunderstorm came through in the middle of the night. Before going to bed I sprayed adaptil in his kennel. I also have diffusers going. When the storm hit I looked for him and found him sound asleep in the guest bathroom. Gave him a little HempRx to carry him through the night.

This morning there was a little sprinkle that started on our walk. He was unfazed








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

So wonderful to see Charlie feeling so at ease with something he has feared so deeply! 

A true testament to your love for him and commitment to helping him overcome his challenges!! 

He has come a long ways!! As my mentor said of Joseph 'He's not the same dog!' Thanks to you!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Weekend highlights...








Charlie 









Duke 









Bella


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Great pictures of your kids!! 
Hope you all had a great weekend!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charliethree said:


> Great pictures of your kids!!
> 
> Hope you all had a great weekend!!




Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Word from the dog sitter is that Duke engaged in a gentle tug of war game with her senior Charlie and made his day 

❤❤❤❤ Dukers 










Duke curled up with his two friends


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Duke is such a sweetheart! 
Fits right in with the rest of the crew!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charliethree said:


> Duke is such a sweetheart!
> 
> Fits right in with the rest of the crew!!




Duke always seems to be able to adjust to the situation. He is such a confident, low-key dog! Truly a wonderful mentor dog to Charlie and Bella.[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Jenn: Your kids are just beautiful! What are their ages?
Can't imagine having three dogs, I have my hands full with Tucker and Tonka!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn: Your kids are just beautiful! What are their ages?
> 
> Can't imagine having three dogs, I have my hands full with Tucker and Tonka!




Duke and Charlie are 6. Bella is 1.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wow!!*

They are big brothers for Bella.
Tonka was just 9 on Aug. 19th and Tucker will be 10 on Sept. 14th.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Bella barks....A LOT!!!!  we’ve been working on “Don’t Correct. Redirect.”

We’re successful about 50% of the time currently with her. We practice getting her to a place where she can be under threshold and then practice touch, look, leave it and shake with lots of treats. We are 100% successful with Duke and Charlie coming to me for the exercise EVERY SINGLE TIME that Bella starts to bark [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

The boys have it figured out, (hopefully), it won't be long before Bella figures it out too!
She can learn from them that noise next door = good things happening for her and no need to make noise of her own!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> They are big brothers for Bella.
> Tonka was just 9 on Aug. 19th and Tucker will be 10 on Sept. 14th.


Happy Birthday to Tonka and Tucker


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

It must be so much fun in your house with Duke, Charlie and Bella! I love the pictures and videos. They must be 3 of the happiest dogs ever having the best puppy mom ever!!!! I'ld love to have 3 but i have enough fun with 2 on their leashes


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

We had quite a storm move through last night. Third storm in a row that Charlie has done alright with 

Cautiously optimistic we’re on the right track [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

This is HUGE progress for Charlie!! So good to hear!! Storm phobias are so hard on them, so wonderful that you have some things that help, that work for him! He is a lucky boy to have you!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke and Charlie have a blast at the dog sitters home 










Duke has treed a squirrel











Charlie loves her boys (human). Her oldest sits near the closet and reads when it storms and Charlie is scared.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Your boys are so handsome! 
It is wonderful that you have found a place for them to go that they are so well taken care of - they both look so happy!

It is pretty sweet that the oldest son keeps Charlie company when he is having a hard time.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charliethree said:


> Your boys are so handsome!
> 
> It is wonderful that you have found a place for them to go that they are so well taken care of - they both look so happy!
> 
> ...




I wish Bella could go there as well. But their senior dogs would get stressed out by her energy. And 5 dogs would be a lot to watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Give her some time, there is a lot of 'new' happening in her life right now. She has been through a lot in the last few months, it may take some time for her work past it, to get her 'feet on the ground' and 'believe'!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie and Duke*

You take the most beautiful pics of Charlie and Duke.
Your babysitter sounds awesome. In time, Bella will calm down. She's a baby.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> You take the most beautiful pics of Charlie and Duke.
> 
> Your babysitter sounds awesome. In time, Bella will calm down. She's a baby.




Almost all of the good pictures come from the dog sitter [emoji23] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Tired Bella











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Happy Bella, happy Mom!

She is so pretty!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bella*

What a PRECIOUS picture of a precious girl!0


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Bella has somehow hurt her head. She’s been to the vet and for now we ice it. If the bump gets larger we will have to go back to have it drained again. It doesn’t seem to be bothering her. Fingers crossed she’s on the mend soon. We have no idea WHAT she did, but we do know she somehow hit her head. When the vet drained it, she found blood. We think it probably happened at daycare. She's always, "go, go, go..."

❤ this girl....




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Poor Bella. I hope the swelling goes down soon.


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

Aww poor girl hopefully the swelling goes down soon

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Aww poor Bella. Hope the swelling goes down and she’s on the mend. Such a sweet girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bella*

So sorry Bella has an ouchie. Sure she will be on the mend soon.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

She’s still sporting her “cone” head this morning....




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Visited the ER vet to drain it again. Started antibiotics and anti-inflammatory meds


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

It looks like Duke is comforting Bella, but I think he was just angling for some treats ❤[emoji177]❤











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Aww poor Bella, hope the swelling goes down soon and she'll be doing better.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Aww poor Bella, hope the swelling goes down soon and she'll be doing better.




Thanks Sandy. Aside from the bump she’s acting fine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh dear Bella! That is quite the knot on top of your head!!

Heal up soon, stop worrying your Mom!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Bella is resting. She’s let me ice it 3 times today and we’ve started the antibiotics and anti-inflammatory. Fingers crossed it starts to go down. Vet had warned it would fill up again and it did.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Poor Bella! I hope the swelling goes down and stays down!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

How's Bella doing today?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> How's Bella doing today?




Still very swollen, but the vet said to expect that. She has started her meds and will be home all week. She has tolerated the ice pack fairly well 

I’ve also been nursing Charlie. Somehow he got trapped in our laundry room while we were at brunch. Messed up his pads and shook him up pretty bad.

Quite the weekend!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Oh no.......... hope they'll both be doing better soon.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

tikiandme said:


> Poor Bella! I hope the swelling goes down and stays down!


Thanks for the well wishes. She's had a good day; it hasn't slowed her down.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Bella’s head is looking better today.

Top picture is from yesterday and bottom picture is from today.





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Bella went swimming today and had a fun time 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Good to see Bella's bump is getting smaller, and she is going to be just fine. Was quite the 'knot' she had!!

She looks like she is really enjoying her swimming!! She is a lucky girl to have the opportunity to do that! Go Bella!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Bella’s head is looking better every day 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

So good to see Bella is on well on her way to recovery!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

This is Charlie having a romping good time at the dog sitters. He never does this anywhere but home. It’s the result of careful introductions and letting him take things at his pace.










And him snuggling with the other Charlie (he doesn’t even snuggle with Duke).











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh Charlie!! Nothing like a roll in grass and a snuggle with good friends to make a good day even better!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*The adventures of Duke, Charlie and Bella!*

I’ve hesitated to make this update because I wasn’t sure what we were going to do. As time has progressed, it’s become more apparent that Bella would do better as an only dog. I had hoped we could work on desensitization, but it’s hard for Bella to relax surrounded by two other dogs. The tension has been building between all three and there have been some scuffles. She’s a terrific dog and will be going back to the rescue and fostered as an only dog. We’ve started her on some anti-anxiety medicine and it does seem to be helping some.

I love this girl and want nothing but the best life for her. Unfortunately, I think her best possible life is in a more quiet home with someone who can be home with her more.






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I am so sorry Jenn. I know it had to be an incredibly difficult decision for you to have to make!

Bless your heart, sometimes the right thing to do, is the hardest thing to do. 

Hugs to you!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Aww, I'm so sorry. This must be so hard. But as said above, sometimes the best decisions are the hardest.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

4goldengirls said:


> Aww, I'm so sorry. This must be so hard. But as said above, sometimes the best decisions are the hardest.




I’m heartbroken....I wish I had more experience and time and less busy household to help her. I have to have faith that her next foster home can provide all of that for her.

The Clomicalm does seem to be helping this week. Duke and Charlie go to the dog sitters so Bella gets to play with her toys and get walked 3 x day. She’s definitely doing better. But you can tell that Duke and Charlie make her nervous and they are afraid of her.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm so sorry to hear this, that has to be the most difficult decision to make. I'm sure you are heartbroken, I know that I would be in that situation. Its no consolation I know, but you are looking out for her best interests, and allowing her to truly be able to live her best life, and its a very brave decision to make. Sending lots of hugs your way.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Bella will go to her foster home tomorrow. She had a pretty good week. We kept her home with dog walkers and took Duke and Charlie to the dog sitters every day. Last night, Bella attacked Charlie. I was petting her and he came up for pets as well. Charlie did not fight back. He does not want trouble. I know this is the right thing to do - for all of the dogs. Duke and Charlie have a right to feel safe in their own home and Bella deserves to not be stressed out all the time having to deal with other dogs in her space.

Duke and Charlie are staying at the dog sitters until Bella leaves. It's not worth the risk. Bella is loving all the attention today and access to toys. I'll be sending her favorite chew toys and tennis balls with her.


----------



## Rusty9294 (Mar 2, 2018)

Sending you peaceful thoughts. You gave Bella all you could and she is better for that love and attention.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I’m so sorry Jenn. I can’t imagine how difficult this decision is & the emotions you must be feelings. Hugs to you, Bella, Duke and Charlie.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

jennretz said:


> Bella will go to her foster home tomorrow. Last night, Bella attacked Charlie. I was petting her and he came up for pets as well. Charlie did not fight back. He does not want trouble. I know this is the right thing to do - for all of the dogs. Duke and Charlie have a right to feel safe in their own home and Bella deserves to not be stressed out all the time having to deal with other dogs in her space.


I'm sorry. You gave it a good try but the fight just confirms you're doing what is best for everyone. Still, I know it is hard to let her go. Hopefully you will soon hear she is thriving in a new family with no other dogs.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Bella is tuckered out tonight.

❤❤❤❤


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

You are doing the right thing for all three dogs. Unfortunately, the right thing is not the easiest thing. You're a very strong and wise person. Hugs to you, Duke, Charlie and Bella......


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Thinking of you today...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



tikiandme said:


> You are doing the right thing for all three dogs. Unfortunately, the right thing is not the easiest thing. You're a very strong and wise person. Hugs to you, Duke, Charlie and Bella......


Jenn: I agree with Tikiandme!! You did everything and more! Bella will find a loving home because of you.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Bella left with her foster dad about an hour ago. He’s a young retiree who is home a lot. She was snuggling with him before she left. This is going to be good for her I think.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke and Charlie are back home and super excited to have their toys out.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Such handsome boys!! I am sure they are glad to be home!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke slept with his favorite ball and won’t let it out of his sight this morning [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I heard from Bella’s foster dad. She did great in the car and had been busy exploring his place since they got there. She was understandably nervous, but he’s a pretty calm guy and I think she will do better in a calmer household. The rescue is going to let her get acclimated and be on the meds for a bit before trying to place her. And they now have a better understanding of the type of home Bella will need.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

I feel badly for you all but with the un-ease now gone, you can all relax and get back to normal.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Today I got two updates which made the day better...

Bella is settling in nicely at her foster dads. He’s optimistic things will continue to improve as she doesn’t have to share her toys or attention with anyone else.

And I got an update on Sol (now Sarah). She gets to swim everyday in a pond and has a new Golden cousin....











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Jenn: Sounds great for both!!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Consider yourself the dog launcher instead of the dog whisperer. It's a great accomplishment.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*The adventures of Duke, Charlie and Bella!*

My birthday is tomorrow and my co-worker made this for me. She even got the different colors for Duke and Charlie [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I received another great update on Bella this morning from her foster dad. She is loving having him around her and there haven't been any problems this week. So heartwarming to hear.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

You have an amazing co-worker! What a wonderful gift!!

Good to hear Bella is doing so well! She is going to be just fine!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke and Charlie made this amazing gift for me (with a little help from their dog sitter) [emoji23][emoji177]











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

How sweet is that!! 

Happy Birthday Jenn!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charliethree said:


> How sweet is that!!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Jenn!




Thank you! I didn’t realize how talented Duke and Charlie really are [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

You are surrounded by creative people and dogs! That paw print art would be a great seller on Etsy or at a fair.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

cwag said:


> You are surrounded by creative people and dogs! That paw print art would be a great seller on Etsy or at a fair.




I love it because I’m not very creative myself 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I share your pain with that:|


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Jenn! Hope you had a great day.......


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

tikiandme said:


> Happy Birthday, Jenn! Hope you had a great day.......


Thank you! It's been a wonderful day


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke 










Charlie 

The boys had a nice weekend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I love your boys Jenn  . They have the sweetest faces.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

LynnC said:


> I love your boys Jenn  . They have the sweetest faces.




Thanks Lynn!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Look at that smile on Charlie's face - so happy! 
Duke seems to be a little more 'serious' but of course, play ball is 'serious' business! 

They are both adorable!

Glad that you and the boys had a great weekend!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I love Dukers. Like me, he does not like to get up early. Every day I make the bed around him [emoji23]











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Dukers wanted to sleep with my step-daughter last night and was sad when he couldn’t. He’s a bed hog and she was very tired. She said he can sleep with her tonight....poor sad boy 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

What a sad boy. I hope he enjoys himself tonight.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

My mom sent this picture of her dog Elsa last night hanging out with Corky the cat.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Elsa is a gorgeous dog! Corky is handsome too, though perhaps not too thrilled that Elsa has all the room on the bed!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charliethree said:


> Elsa is a gorgeous dog! Corky is handsome too, though perhaps not too thrilled that Elsa has all the room on the bed!




These two have a love hate relationship; they compete for my mom’s attention


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Wow, they are both gorgeous!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

It’s official! Rocky (formerly known as Whiskey) has joined our family. He is a 10 year old sweetheart! He was loved by his previous human mama, but she passed away. I am already in love with this boy and the energy between him, Duke and Charlie has been good[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

jennretz said:


> It’s official! Rocky (formerly known as Whiskey) has joined our family. He is a 10 year old sweetheart! He was loved by his previous human mama, but she passed away. I am already in love with this boy and the energy between him, Duke and Charlie has been good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! He is a beautiful boy who definitely hit the jackpot with you, duke, and Charlie as his family! 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Awwww..... What a sweetie! Congratulations to both of you. Such a beautiful picture


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank you for the well wishes. I had to think long and hard about bringing another dog in so soon after Bella. But the meet and greet went well with Duke. Energy has been really good between the 3 dogs

And on a positive note, Bella has been adopted as an only dog


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm a big believer of things happen for a reason. Maybe the family Bella's with now was waiting for her and Rocky was always meant to be with your family.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

What a sweetheart...congrats on your newest member....best wishes, and Im sure he will fit right in with Duke & Charlie!!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

The dogs have been on their best behavior. Today is officially 2 weeks since Rocky joined our house, but the adoption wasn't finalized until yesterday. We wanted to make sure they could get along. Rocky is feeling more comfortable each day and is starting to play with toys. That's huge. This morning Duke was running around crazy with a ball and I think Rocky was trying to play with him. He ran up to him and was doing a playful growl (at least it sounded that way to me). I think Duke is gun-shy after Bella so he went belly up right away. Duke is not ready to play yet with Rocky and I don't know if Rocky knows how to play with other dogs. This growl was different than the low warning growl he gave the first couple of days when he wanted more space. It sounded like how Duke and Charlie play. I'll continue to keep an eye on things and make sure interactions are monitored.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*The Adventures of Duke and Charlie*

Some photos from the weekend 










Duke on left; Rocky on right (he’s tall and long)










Rocky on left and Charlie on right











Road trip! Rocky is in far back. He loves to ride in the car and I have 3 rows of seats. Everyone gets a spot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Congratulations on your new arrival!! Rocky is truly a handsome boy! Duke and Charlie are so handsome too!
Good to hear things are working out so well!! Sometimes all they need is a chance! 
Bless your heart for opening your home to a senior boy, he is lucky to have found you!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charliethree said:


> Congratulations on your new arrival!! Rocky is truly a handsome boy! Duke and Charlie are so handsome too!
> 
> Good to hear things are working out so well!! Sometimes all they need is a chance!
> 
> Bless your heart for opening your home to a senior boy, he is lucky to have found you!




Thanks Sarah! In that picture with Duke, you really get a sense of how much bigger he is. He weighs less than Duke though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

jennretz said:


> Some photos from the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing better than a car full of Goldens and going on a Road Trip!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rocky*

Congratulations on Rocky, Jenn. How old is he and what is his story?
Now you have three boys!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Congratulations on Rocky, Jenn. How old is he and what is his story?
> Now you have three boys!!


Thanks Karen. Rocky is 10 years old and his human mama passed away about 2 months ago. She knew the founder of a small dog rescue and asked for the rescue to take care of him if her family couldn't. Rocky was well loved and well trained, but his previous owner was frail. He's underweight and had flees when he was rescued. He was left outside a lot towards the end with her. When his feed came across my email there was something about his photo that just tugged. I wasn't sure my husband would go for it so soon after Bella, but he was open to meeting him. We took Duke with us for the meet and greet. So I guess you could say that Duke has picked both his brothers


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Congrats on Rocky! He's super handsome!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie 










Dukers 










Rocky 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Beautiful boys


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

LynnC said:


> Beautiful boys




Thanks! Today marks 3 weeks since Rocky joined our family.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Love Rocky!!*

What a beautiful Trio!!! Rocky is the same age as my Tucker, and I can see why you adopted him. You have the biggest heart, and he will get all of the love he needs with you, your hubby and Duke and Charlie!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> What a beautiful Trio!!! Rocky is the same age as my Tucker, and I can see why you adopted him. You have the biggest heart, and he will get all of the love he needs with you, your hubby and Duke and Charlie!!




I can’t believe Tucker is 10 already 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Happy!*

Happy three week anniversary, Rocky!
Yes, I can't believe Tucker is 10 either, we adopted him 8 years ago on 
December 8th!!


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Such a lovely family of dogs you have!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Happy three week anniversary, Rocky!
> 
> Yes, I can't believe Tucker is 10 either, we adopted him 8 years ago on
> 
> December 8th!!




Thanks Karen! He’s just such a lovely dog. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Cody'sMom said:


> Such a lovely family of dogs you have!




Thank you! I can’t believe how quickly each of them stole my heart [emoji177]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear how well Rocky is doing with you and his brothers.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Today is the first time I have left all 3 dogs at home while we're at work. Because I'm such a Type A person, I have dogwalkers coming in every 2 hours to check on them 

I've given Rocky the upper level to himself and Duke and Charlie have the main level. They haven't been together long enough yet to leave them out unattended together. Plus, Rocky gets a little nervous when Duke gets rambunctious 

When I was pulling out of the garage this morning, I happened to look up and I could see Rocky looking out of the bedroom window; his nose was pressed against the window. That about broke my heart. He looked so sad. 

I'll be checking in through the cameras today to make sure they're all doing ok.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

We can't know how it will go until we give it a try!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charliethree said:


> We can't know how it will go until we give it a try!


Exactly! This is a good trial run. My primary dog sitter is having surgery in January and will be out of commission for 8 weeks. They will have to stay home together during that time. My step-son is installing one more wall mounted gate tonight so I'll be able to keep them all on the main level going forward; it will allow me to split the space between them, yet still be close enough to continue getting used to one another in a safe way.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Fingers crossed for a good day for the boys! Isn't it hard to leave when they watch? ha! Storm is a master at making me feel terrible.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I've received some updates from the dog walkers today and I've checked the cameras off and on  What I have learned is that Rocky is quiet upstairs until one of the dog walkers comes. Then he cries while they take care of Duke and Charlie (and I receive a text saying Rocky is unhappy upstairs). As soon as they leave, he stops. It's tugging at their heart strings and it does sound pitiful. But safety first. It will be better once I get the other gate up and they can all be on the same level.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

> When I was pulling out of the garage this morning, I happened to look up and I could see Rocky looking out of the bedroom window; his nose was pressed against the window. That about broke my heart. He looked so sad.


Aww I know how heartbreaking that is and to hear he cries when the dog walkers are there is even harder.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Jenn:: I know this exact feeling!! It helped me to think that the time I spent with my babies was quality time! We know yours is quality time!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie has been having a tough time physically lately. The PT was able to work him in for laser, e-stym therapy and massage today. He felt better after [emoji177]










We go back on Friday for therapy and Sunday for swim.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm glad the therapy/massage helped  I will be sending positive thoughts that therapy and swimming help even more.
Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family Jen!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

sophieanne said:


> I'm glad the therapy/massage helped  I will be sending positive thoughts that therapy and swimming help even more.
> Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family Jen!




Same to you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Hoping Charlie is feeling better. Sounds like your trio will do well together. I admit, hearing the crying from the upper level would tug at my heartstrings too. Wishing you all a very Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

4goldengirls said:


> Hoping Charlie is feeling better. Sounds like your trio will do well together. I admit, hearing the crying from the upper level would tug at my heartstrings too. Wishing you all a very Happy Thanksgiving.




Happy Thanksgiving to you as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Rocky continues to gravitate more towards Charlie. I would have never predicted this, but Charlie is pretty calm anymore. At first I thought it was coincidence, but it’s happened a few times the past few days....











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Rocky's surgery is this morning. I don't think they've started yet. I will be worried until I hear from them that everything has gone ok. I have a feeling his surgery is next; so late morning start. Poor boy.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Rocky is home. He did great with the surgery. He's out of it tonight and a little wobbly, but he's eating and going the bathroom just fine. He's not a huge fan of the cone. Feel bad for the poor guy. They are going to biopsy the growth to find out what we're dealing with. Have to wait for those results and I forgot to ask how long.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Thinking good thoughts for you guys! Hope Rocky’s recovery goes smoothly. 

When Storm had her lump removal in July it took about 4 or 5 days for the pathology results to come back.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Ginams said:


> Thinking good thoughts for you guys! Hope Rocky’s recovery goes smoothly.
> 
> 
> 
> When Storm had her lump removal in July it took about 4 or 5 days for the pathology results to come back.




Thank you! This boy has me wrapped around his paw 

Love him!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Glad he's back home. I hope you all get a good night's rest and good results from the biopsy. It's amazing how fast you can fall so totally in love with a dog.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

cwag said:


> Glad he's back home. I hope you all get a good night's rest and good results from the biopsy. It's amazing how fast you can fall so totally in love with a dog.




He’s a little unsettled tonight. Fingers crossed he sleeps. I got the nice dog bed upstairs and he opted for the floor instead. Duke and Charlie are at their favorite dog sitter’s tonight so that Rocky can just relax.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Hoping Rocky has a good night and a speedy recovery. Also, fingers crossed for good biopsy results.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*The Adventures of Duke and Charlie*



LynnC said:


> Hoping Rocky has a good night and a speedy recovery. Also, fingers crossed for good biopsy results.




Rocky had a quiet night. His eye is watery this morning. I have some ointment and pain meds for him.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Yoga is exhausting 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

I don't know what I missed?? What did Rocky have surgery for? How is he doing?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

4goldengirls said:


> I don't know what I missed?? What did Rocky have surgery for? How is he doing?


Rocky had surgery to remove a growth on his eyelid yesterday. It was there when we adopted him, but it kept breaking open and bleeding quite a bit. It was also turning inward and irritating his eye. He did really well with the surgery. We just got back from doing a short walk. He seemed happy to get out of the house (and the cone) for a bit


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear and see how well he's doing. Hope the results are good, wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Rocky had a great day yesterday. With the growth gone it’s going to be very hard to tell him and Duke apart lol. He’s the youngest acting of the 3!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Jenn: Hope Rocky recovers quickly. I can see why he has you wrapped around his paw!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Rocky's growth is benign! So happy


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

jennretz said:


> Rocky's growth is benign! So happy


Just saw that he had surgery so glad it went Well and his growth is benign!! 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Great news!!!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

jennretz said:


> Rocky's growth is benign! So happy


That's wonderful news  !


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Tree is up! My cards are supposed to arrive tomorrow and hopefully I can get them out next weekend!

Good weekend with the boys; each of them got some one on one time...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Great news.


----------



## Rusty9294 (Mar 2, 2018)

That's attractive gating -- planned decor! Thanks for posting.
Good to read that the growth was benign and Rocky is recovering quickly.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*The Adventures of Duke and Charlie*



Rusty9294 said:


> That's attractive gating -- planned decor! Thanks for posting.
> 
> Good to read that the growth was benign and Rocky is recovering quickly.




Thanks! I think I got it from In the Company of Dogs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

So happy Rocky's growth is benign. Love the gate, Jenn!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Rocky continues to settle in. He still prefers Charlie over Duke and Charlie doesn't seem to mind him. Duke is still treading carefully with Rocky; isn't quite sure how to read him so steers clear for now. 

When Rocky gets excited or isn't sure what to do he barks and then looks at me as if to say, "what now?" The more I get to know him the more I like him and think he's a good add to our crew.

I've been careful to make sure that Duke and Charlie are still getting some 1:1 time; Charlie gets massages, laser therapy and PT. Duke gets swimming. And Rocky steals the rest of the attention lol. 

I think they are all still figuring each other out, but the atmosphere is relatively relaxed for the most part. So glad we made the decision to adopt a senior boy.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Rocky loves going to the dog sitters


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Yep, that's a very content looking boy.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie had follow up appointment with orthopedic vet this morning who also confirmed pulled groin muscle. Continue with laser therapy, massage therapy, rest and anti-inflammatory. No swimming for now. Gradually increase walks again. No wrestling. Appointment with cardiologist on Monday to confirm/level set suspected heart murmur.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*The Adventures of Duke and Charlie*

Charlie has confirmed early stage heart disease :-(

Am still in shock. Most vets can’t hear a grade 1 heart murmur. If his primary vet hadn’t heard it I wouldn’t have gone back to Cardiologist. The echocardiogram showed a deterioration of his heart vs two years ago. He has an issue with blood flow. This is all so new to me I’m not sure if I understood everything correctly. 

Now we look at diet (currently on grain free) and see if switching helps. We’re also waiting for results on his taurine levels and thyroid.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry Jenn to hear about Charlie.... hopefully a change in food will help, have read several articles and posts where it has helped. Hope the test results you're waiting on are good. 

Sending good thoughts to you and Charlie.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm sorry for that bad news. Hopefully they have caught it early and can manage it.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

The cardiologist suspects beginning stage Myxomatous (degenerative) mitral valve disease. I found the attached articles. Not too encouraging.

http://www.acvim.org/Portals/0/PDF/...rdio Myxomatous Mitral Valve Degeneration.pdf

https://vcahospitals.com/know-your-pet/mitral-valve-disease-in-dogs


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh no. So sorry. Hope it's manageable.


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

So sorry to hear about Charlie, hopefully you caught it early. Sending good thoughts! 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

So sorry to hear this, you and Charlie have been through a lot!

Hope things get better soon!


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm sorry to see this. Sending love!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Found an article on taurine deficiency. Interesting read. Key takeaway, is they don't know what they don't know yet.

https://www.whole-dog-journal.com/i...Taurines-Role-in-the-Canine-Diet_21901-1.html

I am still planning to switch diets and do a 6 month trial to see if there is an impact.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear about Charlie..hopefully it is something you can manage..if it can be managed..i know you will find away. Big puppy hug to Charlie!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Spoke to the cardiologist again today. His thyroid is on the low end of normal so going to submit further testing to University Michigan (?). Not sure that’s correct, but where they send for further analysis.

Charlie has two things going on: mitral valve back flow and decreased heart function. He’s not in immediate danger, but this is something he will deal with the rest of his life. Hopefully for a good long time This is a progressive disease though and I am worried.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Charlie is very lucky to be with you! You are such a great doggie mum. I'm sorry to read about his heart condition.. and hope that your detection and management will keep him for a very long time. Love the picture of Rocky at your dog sitters.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear the news about Charlie. I hope his condition has been caught early and a treatment is found to help him. Thinking of you and Charlie. He is so lucky to have such a wonderful mom and family.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank you everyone. He’s such a sweetheart and I hope he has many more years in him.

He deserves a break.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry Jennretz......

He certainly does deserve a break, he's a very lucky boy to have you for a momma.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Jennretz, I've caught up on this thread. Congrats on Rocky, he's a lucky boy and looks like he's fitting right in.
Sorry to hear the news about Charlie. I'm hoping for the best and will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Charlie: Praying for sweet Charlie. Good to know he is not in immediate danger,


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi Jenn...how is Charlie doing??? He's been on my mind since your posting. I know exactly how you feel when you wrote, he deserves a break...my heart is still breaking after losing my rescue boy Comet. I know he is in very good hands and that you will do everything you can to look after him. You are in my prayers.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

sophieanne said:


> Hi Jenn...how is Charlie doing??? He's been on my mind since your posting. I know exactly how you feel when you wrote, he deserves a break...my heart is still breaking after losing my rescue boy Comet. I know he is in very good hands and that you will do everything you can to look after him. You are in my prayers.




Thanks! And to all of you who have checked in on him. He actually appears to be doing great! There are no obvious symptoms for the heart (very early stages). We only found out because we were checking out his hip pain. Rest and PT seem to be doing the trick for that. He was actually quite playful this weekend. I’m hopeful this will be slow moving and that he will be with us for many more years.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Rocky continues to fit in. These boys have a nice dynamic. Makes me feel so happy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

So sorry to hear about sweet Charlie's diagnosis. Good to hear he's doing great! Praying for him and a slow progression. Each day is a gift with these sweet dogs  . Also glad to hear Rocky is doing well. You have such a beautiful family  .


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Rare photo opportunity with all three











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Got these great photos of Rocky at the dog sitters today. He’s definitely feeling comfortable there.





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Thank you for the great report on Charlie . Rocky is another very handsome boy that you have...if I tried to have three my husband would run away from home...
Happy holidays to your happy household!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Such handsome boys!! 

Looks like Rocky is having a blast at the sitter's place!! 
It's a great thing!!


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

jennretz said:


> Tree is up! My cards are supposed to arrive tomorrow and hopefully I can get them out next weekend!
> 
> Good weekend with the boys; each of them got some one on one time...
> 
> ...


I love your gate! Mr. Seamus' tail has been beating up the Christmas tree a lot! I was talking to my husband last night about putting the x-pen around it (the tree, not Seamus!!).

Congratulations on Rocky. Sorry, I've been out of touch with the forum and didn't see this until today.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Dukers is getting his own daycare day today at the dog sitters 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

danoon58 said:


> I love your gate! Mr. Seamus' tail has been beating up the Christmas tree a lot! I was talking to my husband last night about putting the x-pen around it (the tree, not Seamus!!).
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on Rocky. Sorry, I've been out of touch with the forum and didn't see this until today.




Good to see you! The gate serves two purposes; protects from the dogs and the Roomba! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Rocky got a new bed! Wasn’t expecting it to be quite this big 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

jennretz said:


> Rocky got a new bed! Wasn’t expecting it to be quite this big
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He looks really comfy in his new bed! The golden on the bed in the background looks really comfy too! 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

lexie_bushey said:


> He looks really comfy in his new bed! The golden on the bed in the background looks really comfy too!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk



LOL! That's Duke! He thinks the entire King Size Bed is HIS!!! He allows us humans to occupy a small piece of real estate on that bed lol...


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Rocky has room for a friend, or two.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Rocky has plenty of room to stretch out when he wants!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Rocky looks very cozy on his new bed...and i absolutely love the picture of Duke from yesterday...your dogs are so gorgeous!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

And Charlie decided to check out Rocky ‘s bed 

Rocky’s expression is priceless 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlies taurine results came back today; 194. That's low and might explain the decreased heart function. We are in the process of switching foods and will add a taurine supplement. Fingers crossed he'll have improved heart function in 4 months at his next echo.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

jennretz said:


> Charlies taurine results came back today; 194. That's low and might explain the decreased heart function. We are in the process of switching foods and will add a taurine supplement. Fingers crossed he'll have improved heart function in 4 months at his next echo.


I hope with the food change and medication, he'll improve and will be doing better.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Rocky 










Charlie 










Duke 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke and Rocky snoozing together 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie update: he's fully transitioned (as of today) to Farmina Cod and Orange. He started taurine supplements earlier this week (GNC 3,000 mg per day) and his thyroid came back as normal range with the follow up testing. His hip seems to be feeling better and I even let him wrestle with Duke for a little bit the other day. He was very happy! Love this boy.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke is peeing funny. I have an appointment set up for next Tuesday, but am wondering if I need to get him in sooner. This has been going on for awhile. He is able to urinate, but he stands funny, shifts position and takes a very long time (up to 3 minutes to go). He will stop and then move places and pee another 2 minutes. I've checked and he has a slow steady stream. I've been doing a lot of googling. Not finding a lot of information (other than crystals or tumors). Trying to not worry too much yet.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey I didn't know you have new addition to your family, sweet boy.
I don't know about Duke, a vet visit is good idea.
I see you transitioned Charlie to new food, how is he doing on it? I am thinking Farmina too for my Charlie, tried to order thru the local pet shop but no response so far. In the store they only have pumpkin formula.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Hey I didn't know you have new addition to your family, sweet boy.
> I don't know about Duke, a vet visit is good idea.
> I see you transitioned Charlie to new food, how is he doing on it? I am thinking Farmina too for my Charlie, tried to order thru the local pet shop but no response so far. In the store they only have pumpkin formula.




Thank you. I just transitioned both Charlie and Rocky officially. So far so good. Charlie had some loose stools during the transition. Rocky had no issues. Next echo for Charlie is in 4 months. I ordered the Farmina directly from their website. I’m also researching Wellness limited ingredient. I’m not going to make any more changes until after the echo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks Jen. Hope Charlie's echo comes back good.
This all food thing is just driving me crazy needles to say. I will check, their website is US only, not sold 100% it is the best choice but feel I have to do something.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Thanks Jen. Hope Charlie's echo comes back good.
> This all food thing is just driving me crazy needles to say. I will check, their website is US only, not sold 100% it is the best choice but feel I have to do something.


For some reason, I just can't feel comfortable going with Purina so I decided to try the Farmina. My holistic vet is concerned about seafood period - but I do take that with a grain of salt. The other food she recommended is the Wellness Limited ingredient brand. They have a chicken protein and a lamb protein. My understanding is that lamb is a low taurine food so that would leave me with the chicken. I do not think Charlie has any issue with chicken. I am not sure yet about Rocky. Duke gets his own diet. So after the echo, I may be switching again. There are grains in the Wellness brand and legumes are not in the top 5 ingredients.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke update: no obvious reason for the peeing difficulty (no uti, no crystals in urine sample, prostate exam seemed fine) so ultrasound is scheduled for Friday morning.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm sorry. It's seems its always something with 3 dogs.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Saying prayers for Duke.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks cwag and Karen. Hoping the ultrasound doesn't find anything major. Duke always has weird things - prostate infection as a puppy, multiple bumps, ibd. He's such an easy going dog. He deserves a break.

On a positive note, Duke, Charlie and Rocky continue to integrate. Duke ALMOST played with Rocky yesterday. I love how they are getting more comfortable with one another. Charlie is clearly feeling better. He's playful again (hadn't been for awhile) and is even initiating play with Duke again. Warms my heart 

Rocky is 10 going on 5. He's really the sweetest boy and just fun loving and playful. He loves toys; especially bears and tennis balls. Everyone who meets him just loves him.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

So sorry to hear about Duke  . Praying nothing shows up on the U/S on Friday! As cwag said it always seems like something.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Sending positive thoughts out for Duke. I hope his ultrasound is clear.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

tikiandme said:


> Sending positive thoughts out for Duke. I hope his ultrasound is clear.




Thank you! Ultrasound first thing tomorrow morning.[emoji1696]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I was hoping to have something definitive to report for Duke. What we do know is that Duke is not able to empty his bladder. His vet feels there is a 90% chance this is a neurological problem and is doing a phone consult with the internist at VCA who has seen Duke in the past. Duke may need to have more tests. They are also doing lab work to see if there is infection (vet does not think so) and also testing markers to see if there is a chance this is cancer (bladder or urethral). Praying it is not cancer. If it's neurological there are treatment options. 

On a positive note, Duke's taurine levels came back at 308; which is excellent.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Dukers is my heart dog [emoji177][emoji3590][emoji177]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Saying prayers for Duke. How old is he now? Glad about taurine levels!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Saying prayers for Duke. How old is he now? Glad about taurine levels!




Thanks Karen. He’s 6; turning 7 in May.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Try not to worry about worse case yet. I hope it's just a fixable condition.


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

Sending good thoughts to Duke! Hoping its nothing serious. 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Prayers that it’s nothing too serious and an easy fix. Love the picture, he’s such a beautiful boy. Then again all your boys are beautiful ❤


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duke*

Duke is young compared to Tucker and Tonka. Tucker turned 10 last September and Tonka turned 9 last August.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

How is Duke?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> How is Duke?




He’s the same. No updates from the vet yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

My primary vet did a phone consult with the internist who has seen Duke in the past and they both strongly suspect this is neurological. He will start medicine tonight to see if this resolves the issue. The labs were perfect, all organs came back fine. I am so happy this is not cancer.

The internist said to make an appointment in a couple of weeks. If he responds to the medicine, I can always cancel he said. It helped that the primary vet saw Duke attempt to go the bathroom and was able to describe it to the internist. There's a formal name for it, but essentially there's a disconnect between the brain and the urethra (spasms cut off the flow of urine in the urethra).


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

sending good thoughs, fingers crossed for good results from the meds x


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Wicky said:


> sending good thoughs, fingers crossed for good results from the meds x




Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

Hoping the meds help duke! 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I’m just so relieved it’s not cancer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

That’s wonderful news it’s not cancer. It’s such a shame we always seem to be fearing the awful “C” word. Hopefully he’ll respond to the meds  .

BTW I think my 88 YO dad has the same problem :wink2:


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

LynnC said:


> That’s wonderful news it’s not cancer. It’s such a shame we always seem to be fearing the awful “C” word. Hopefully he’ll respond to the meds  .
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I think my 88 YO dad has the same problem :wink2:




I wouldn’t be surprised! They’re putting him on Prazosin (human medicine). It’s used to relax the urethra.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I know you're very grateful it's not cancer. 
Hope the meds help Duke.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

So glad it's not cancer!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke was a little wobbly this morning; especially on the tile. I suspect the medicine. Am going to do a little reading on side effects and call vet when they open. He’s doing much better now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Spoke with the vet and we're going to reduce the dosage. This is a known side effect of this medicine and he feels Duke will do better on a reduced dosage. Appointment set with the internist in 3 weeks (if needed).

He was already peeing better this morning and his dog sitter said he was running around and acting fine after awhile. He was nauseous when I dropped him off.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke had rough start to the day.











He found a cuddle buddy at the dogsitters

[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Poor baby. He's so sweet. I am glad he had someone to cuddle with.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Me too! He actually collapsed on my tile floor in the bathroom this morning and I was close to panicking. He attempted to stand up and fell again. I had to get some rugs moved so he could get his footing. Apparently, it can impact blood pressure and cause fainting. He didn't lose consciousness, but it was a bit of a rough start to the day. He rallied though and I knew he would be supervised all day so came to work. The dog sitter knew to call me if he didn't start doing better. Within 30 minutes of dropping him off, he was doing better. Whew....these boys will be the end of me 

Love all 3 so much.


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

Sorry he had a rough morning but he does look happy to have a cuddle buddy. These dogs sure how to keep us on our toes! 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

lexie_bushey said:


> Sorry he had a rough morning but he does look happy to have a cuddle buddy. These dogs sure how to keep us on our toes!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


Thank you! I have to admit I have been on the verge of tears since last Friday with Duke. He's my heart dog and the idea of anything happening to him is too hard to think about. I know we all have to deal with losing them at some point, but he's only 6. I'm hoping he has many more good years; healthy years.


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

jennretz said:


> Thank you! I have to admit I have been on the verge of tears since last Friday with Duke. He's my heart dog and the idea of anything happening to him is too hard to think about. I know we all have to deal with losing them at some point, but he's only 6. I'm hoping he has many more good years; healthy years.


I know what you mean when Bob gets sick im a mess. I get told not to worry to much about it but its hard for people who aren't dog people to understand. Duke being only 6 does make things a lot harder. Hopefully he gets better soon! 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm hoping we've found the right dose for Duke now. He had a rough week :-( He's peeing much better, but the medicine was upsetting his stomach. We're on a very low dose now and his peeing seems ok still since starting it. Today he is his regular feisty self. Running in the snow and playing with the jolly ball. He had a good wrestling match with Charlie. Rocky tried so hard to get him to play, but Duke's not a fan when Rocky starts barking and gets over excited. I keep telling Rocky he needs to tone it down - he just gives me a look! LOL!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I love when dogs give *the look" . I'm glad you found the right dose for Duke..it makes all the difference. You are all lucky you have each other. I hope everything stays stable for awhile...you all deserve some peace and stability.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Dog walker sent this photo today. I love it!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Wonderful photo. What precious faces!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

tikiandme said:


> Wonderful photo. What precious faces!




Thank you! I can’t believe how white Charlie’s face has gotten this last year. I just love these boys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

jennretz said:


> Thank you! I can’t believe how white Charlie’s face has gotten this last year. I just love these boys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Their faces show their love for you, too.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Thats such a great picture!!!! I just LOVE the expressions on each of their faces. Its beautiful


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Received this picture from the dog walker today (Rocky). She said how do you ever leave him when he’s giving you this look??? Unfortunately, my employer does not accept the excuse, "I can't come in today because my dog looks sad...." 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Rocky [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

jennretz said:


> Received this picture from the dog walker today (Rocky). She said how do you ever leave him when he’s giving you this look??? Unfortunately, my employer does not accept the excuse, "I can't come in today because my dog looks sad...."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you ever find a way for that excuse to work, let me know.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

A few weeks ago I submitted DNA testing for Duke, Charlie and Rocky. I had a hunch that Duke and Rocky might share some ancestry. And I was right! They are considered close relatives; 34% shared DNA. This means they could be half-siblings, aunt/uncle, grandparents. It’s pretty [emoji41]!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Awww....... Rocky's home with family  . That's so cool.


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

Wow that's really cool! 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Rocky










Charlie 










Dukers


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

jennretz said:


> Rocky
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look like such happy dogs in the snow! Bob is definitely jealous he is waiting for a good snowstorm. 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

lexie_bushey said:


> They look like such happy dogs in the snow! Bob is definitely jealous he is waiting for a good snowstorm.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk




We have plenty to spare


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Record breaking cold means time for brain games....













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Your boys have it made!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Your boys have it made!!




We had some fun last night. Took turns in the dining room for each one finding treats in the snuffle matt and then using a muffin pan with tennis balls. You put kibble under some of the tennis balls.

The other two practiced sit/stay on the other side of the gate while the 3rd got to solve the puzzles. They had a blast 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn: You are amazing!! Another career for you would be an event planner for dogs!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie from PT today











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great picture, love his doggles....


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great picture, love his doggles....




Thanks! I think he looks pretty cute in them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Charlie sure does.....


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Charlie is the coolest in his doggles  ...your dogs must love you beyond belief..as you love them!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sunday swim photos [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]










Dukers 










Charlie 










Rocky didn’t leave the steps but he had a very fun time catching tennis balls  He did get deep enough that he got his whole underbelly wet[emoji3590]

He even dunked his head a couple times to retrieve a [emoji462] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Posing for the camera [emoji177]










Charlie 










Dukers 










Rocky 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Catching up with your lovely pups, such a joy to see them all having fun!.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

swishywagga said:


> Catching up with your lovely pups, such a joy to see them all having fun!.




All 3 have very distinct personalities, but they work so well together. I think Rocky is a hybrid of Duke and Charlie perfect combination [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke’s dog sitter sent this picture today. So funny! And so true [emoji177]













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love the picture of Duke, cute and so funny. 
What a great dog sitter you have.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Love the picture of Duke, cute and so funny.
> What a great dog sitter you have.




She really takes great care of them 

And has a good sense of humor.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Rocky is glad to be free of the cone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

He's such a sweetheart!.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

swishywagga said:


> He's such a sweetheart!.




He really is! And so playful! He’s a total velcro dog[emoji177]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

jennretz said:


> Rocky is glad to be free of the cone
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love pictures of rocky! He looks so sweet and kind of reminds me of Bob! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Your dogs are so sweet and so well take care of; they look great. I love the dogsitter's pic you posted above...it is great!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

lexie_bushey said:


> I love pictures of rocky! He looks so sweet and kind of reminds me of Bob!
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


Maybe that's why I love both Bob and Rocky so much  They both have very sweet personalities and show there's still a lot of life left in these senior boys.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

sophieanne said:


> Your dogs are so sweet and so well take care of; they look great. I love the dogsitter's pic you posted above...it is great!!


Their dog sitter cracks me up. She's got a terrific sense of humor and sends funny pictures to me several times a week. Plus, she takes really good care of all 3 of them.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Able to capture this sweet picture of Duke today 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Nighttime....










Charlie 










Rocky










Dukers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

So sweet. It reminds me of "the children were nestled all snug in their beds....."


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Awwww. So sweet  . Good night boys!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Beautiful pictures of three handsome boys......


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

tikiandme said:


> Beautiful pictures of three handsome boys......




I’m definitely biased, but I agree


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

cwag said:


> So sweet. It reminds me of "the children were nestled all snug in their beds....."




Possible theme for the photo contest lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Love the photos, they look so content and comfy!.


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

Love the photos! Those are some tired happy goldens! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

lexie_bushey said:


> Love the photos! Those are some tired happy goldens!
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk




They’re pretty funny! Each has their own distinct personality


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Happy 5th Gotcha Day Charlie. You have brought such joy to our family. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Sweet pictures. Happy Gotchaday Charlie. You hit the jackpot.


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

Happy gotchaday Charlie! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy Gotcha Day to you and Charlie!


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

I love your boys! I have a soft spot for the boy goldies. The picture of Duke's face looks so much like Helo!! It's lonely being without a golden for 18 months now. I still have Marilyn but she is not velcro like my boys were. I wish I could have another one but it's not in the cards right now. So I love seeing your posts and pictures of your crew!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Helo's Mom said:


> I love your boys! I have a soft spot for the boy goldies. The picture of Duke's face looks so much like Helo!! It's lonely being without a golden for 18 months now. I still have Marilyn but she is not velcro like my boys were. I wish I could have another one but it's not in the cards right now. So I love seeing your posts and pictures of your crew!!


I think Helo looked so much like my Rocky. I love these sweet golden oldies 

Hopefully, you'll be able to add to your family. I know a new dog doesn't replace the old, but there's so much love to go around. And I know what you're saying about velcro dogs. I have two that are velcro (Rocky and Charlie) and one that is not (Duke)  Duke loves his people, but he prefers to lie next to you, not ON you. Rocky and Charlie don't understand the concept of personal space lol.

Thank you everyone for taking the time to wish Mr Charlie a happy gotcha day. He really is the most amazing boy.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy Gotcha Day, Charlie!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Gotcha Day Charlie, I love your beautiful "fan tail" photo, you do of course look fabulous in the others too!.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Happy Gotcha Day, Charlie! You are a very handsome guy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I remember when you got Charlie! ?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Interesting read....

https://animalfarmfoundation.org/20...-stigmatizing-people-for-rehoming-their-dogs/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

New pictures...










Duke, Rocky and Charlie 










Rocky was having sweet dreams


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Such lovely photos of your gorgeous trio!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

swishywagga said:


> Such lovely photos of your gorgeous trio!


Thanks swishy


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Such sweet boys you have  Sweet dreams sweet Rocky!


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

Love the photos of your 3!

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Your 3 are just adorable! Sweet boys!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

They are such beautiful boys!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

What a handsome group!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Love the photo of the three of them. Please tell me which dog is which from left to right? Thank you!!!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Meant to add: I've looked at your signature picture many times trying to determine which dog is which. lol


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

4goldengirls said:


> Love the photo of the three of them. Please tell me which dog is which from left to right? Thank you!!!




Duke, Rocky and Charlie in order


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Some sweet photos of Rocky from the weekend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie had his recheck with the cardiologist today. He has made progress! She did not hear the heart murmur this time, but the echo confirmed there is still some mild mitral valve disease. His function has improved since 4 months ago. He has to lose 10 lbs (for both his heart and his hip). So happy we're moving in the right direction


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

That's such great news, he's such a lovely boy!.


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

Great news! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

That’s great Charlie  . He’s such a handsome boy and I feel his pain with the 10 lbs :surprise:


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so happy to hear the good news about Charlie!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Great news.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Yay for Charlie. I am glad he has such a good "mom" taking care of him.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Rocky rolling and digging [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]











Unrepentant when caught “red pawed”

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Dukers 










Rocky









Charlie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Such happy dogs! Looks like they’re having a great day


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Your dogs look so happy and well taken care of; I love seeing their pictures and reading how they're doing.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I absolutely love this picture of Charlie and Rocky; not playing with each other yet but near each other. In 5 years, Charlie has only trusted Duke like this. The capacity for growth never fails to amaze me.[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]










And not to leave Duke out....helping to walk himself [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

jennretz said:


> I absolutely love this picture of Charlie and Rocky; not playing with each other yet but near each other. In 5 years, Charlie has only trusted Duke like this. The capacity for growth never fails to amaze me.[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love these photos. Charlie and rocky will be buddies in no time! And i especially love the photo of Duke walking himself, Bob still does that! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

lexie_bushey said:


> Love these photos. Charlie and rocky will be buddies in no time! And i especially love the photo of Duke walking himself, Bob still does that!
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk




Thanks! It’s so cute when they do that isn’t it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

jennretz said:


> Thanks! It’s so cute when they do that isn’t it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It really is! Bob especially does it when someone stops us on a walk and he wants to keep going! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Love all of your pctures!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Love all of your pctures!!


Thanks Karen!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Dukers 










Rocky










Charlie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Love your smiling boys!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

LynnC said:


> Love your smiling boys!




Thanks! I especially love that picture of Rocky. Shows how playful he is; he acts much younger than his years


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

jennretz said:


> Dukers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look like such happy boys! Really love the photo of Rocky! He looks ready to go play! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

They look so happy! Just plain gorgeous boys! You are a great mom!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

lexie_bushey said:


> They look like such happy boys! Really love the photo of Rocky! He looks ready to go play!
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


Thank you! All 3 are very happy boys and Rocky has the most energy of all 3 LOL


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Happy 7th Birthday Dukers! You are so loved[emoji177][emoji177]





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Happy 7th Birthday Duke !!!! Hope you have a wonderful day


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

Happy Birthday Duke!! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday Duke!

Have fun celebrating your special day.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Dukers!!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Duke, you handsome boy! Party on!!!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Was reading through when I started this thread. I can’t help reflect how much things have changed and how much they’ve stayed the same 

Duke is lying by my side. Charlie is in the basement due to storms. And not so new Rocky is guarding the front door. Love these boys with all my heart.










Charlie 










Dukers 










Rocky 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Rocky, Charlie and Duke










Rocky, Charlie and Duke


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

They're all so handsome!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Brinkleythegolden said:


> They're all so handsome!




Thanks! All 3 were being ornery this morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

The may have been ornery..but what a handsome trio. They look wonderful!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

sophieanne said:


> The may have been ornery..but what a handsome trio. They look wonderful!




Thanks! They are fun 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

New pictures 










Dukers 










Charlie 










Rocky


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

jennretz said:


> New pictures
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great photos of your boys! I love that one of Duke! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks Lexie! I thought Duke was looking rather regal lol!. And that is one of the best pictures I've gotten of Rocky yet. Charlie, looking rather sweet and vulnerable. Just love their different personalities.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Super photos of your lovely pups!.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I just love your boys :--heart::--heart::--heart: . Beautiful!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures of your handsome boys, their personalities do show through in each picture.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Great pics, each one is very special.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Fantastic pictures of your handsome dogs...they all look happy and very well taken care of


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I’m visiting family so my boys are at the dog sitters. There were huge storms yesterday and she shared a couple pictures 










Charlie is afraid of thunder 










Support in numbers; Rocky and her dog Kira (also in same bathroom)




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Bless them!.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Awww sweet things. My Harley used to go in the bathtub during thunderstorms.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

My guys aren’t missing us at all... 










Kira (dog sitters dog), Duke in front and Rocky in back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Happy 7th Birthday Charlie! Where does the time go?

So grateful his dog sitter is helping make his day special











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Charlie! I didn't know your Charlie and my Bridge boy Brinkley shared the same birthday.


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

Happy Birthday Charlie!! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Brinkleythegolden said:


> Happy Birthday, Charlie! I didn't know your Charlie and my Bridge boy Brinkley shared the same birthday.




We aren’t sure it’s his actual birthday since he’s a rescue. It’s the date they picked and we’ve always celebrated on it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

lexie_bushey said:


> Happy Birthday Charlie!!
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk




Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Happy Birthday, sweet Charlie!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Rocky decided he likes swimming 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

jennretz said:


> Rocky decided he likes swimming
> 
> https://youtu.be/C56viXarE_k
> 
> ...


Look at him go! He looks happy in the pool! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

lexie_bushey said:


> Look at him go! He looks happy in the pool!
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk




He watched Duke and Charlie for 6 visits before he was comfortable enough to try it on his own. He was beaming when he was done! Who says you can’t teach an old dog new tricks? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

jennretz said:


> He watched Duke and Charlie for 6 visits before he was comfortable enough to try it on his own. He was beaming when he was done! Who says you can’t teach an old dog new tricks?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Best way to learn! Bob showed Casey and Oakley how to swim! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Yay for Rocky! Rukie loves to swim too. We go to a big pond and can barely get him back out.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Belated Happy Birthday to Charlie!

Great video, love seeing Rocky enjoying swimming.......


----------



## mzilke (May 4, 2019)

that's wonderful news


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Bless him, he looks so happy!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

swishywagga said:


> Bless him, he looks so happy!




He was so proud of himself! Loved seeing him so happy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie swallowed a yellow jacket or wasp last week. He is still swollen, but much better. Multiple stings in mouth and throat. He also had some intermittent gagging for a few days.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Rocky pictures....




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Dukers 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Awww, poor Charlie. I hope he learned not to eat things that buzz. My Tawny got driving on the nose and was pretty swollen. She still tried to snap at anything flying by. It's hard to tell if they make the connection.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

cwag said:


> Awww, poor Charlie. I hope he learned not to eat things that buzz. My Tawny got driving on the nose and was pretty swollen. She still tried to snap at anything flying by. It's hard to tell if they make the connection.




I don’t know that they do, but it sure is hard when they get stung and don’t understand why they hurt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Quick update on my trio. Charlie ended up having infected salivary glands; he was never stung.

And I got this wonderful photo last night of Duke and Rocky [emoji177]




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice to see the update, hope Charlie is better now. Beautiful photo!


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

Great photo of Duke and Rocky! Hope Charlie is feeling better. 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie is doing much better! 30 days of antibiotics and good as new[emoji177]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Such a lovely photo!.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Love the pic of Duke and Rocky. So sweet!! Glad Charlie is doing better too


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Today is Rocky’s anniversary of joining our family. We also chose to celebrate his 11th Birthday today[emoji177]. What an amazingly sweet boy he is. 

We celebrated with ice cream and some new toys[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday Rocky, I hope you had a wonderful with your lovely family xxx


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Rocky I hope you had a great birthday!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Happy belated Birthday Rocky !! Sounds like you had a great day


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

Happy Birthday Rocky!!

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie got great news this week. In December, he was diagnosed with a Grade 1 heart murmur, beginning stage mitral valve disease and decreased heart function. Making a diet change and adding taurine supplements helped. He had a normal ECHO on Tuesday; no heart murmur heard[emoji177]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

That's great news!


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

Great news!!

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Outstanding news and update!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Wonderful news!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

That's fantastic news!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Rocky










Dukers 










Charlie 










Foster Susie (dog sitters)










Kira (dog sitter’s Golden who ADORES Rocky)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love the pictures of them dressed up, so cute.


----------



## 206076 (Oct 30, 2019)

What a wonderful family you have. What is the transition like going from one dog to multiple? My boy (9 month old)and I are in a rhythm with each other. He sleeps with me every night and we spend as much time together during the day as possible, while I still work a full time job. I have thought about adding another golden into my life but I am unsure how it would effect my close bond with Sunny, and when I should consider doing it as well. I was thinking that I would wait until Sunny was a few years old. As you have 3 beautiful friends I thought you might be able to offer some wisdom to me. Regards.


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

Love the photos of them dressed up! Charlie looks to be the only one who is happy about it! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charles Sloane said:


> What a wonderful family you have. What is the transition like going from one dog to multiple? My boy (9 month old)and I are in a rhythm with each other. He sleeps with me every night and we spend as much time together during the day as possible, while I still work a full time job. I have thought about adding another golden into my life but I am unsure how it would effect my close bond with Sunny, and when I should consider doing it as well. I was thinking that I would wait until Sunny was a few years old. As you have 3 beautiful friends I thought you might be able to offer some wisdom to me. Regards.


I had a lot of the same questions before bringing Charlie into the mix. We had Duke since he was a puppy. We had them meet before we brought Charlie home. At first Duke viewed Charlie as a playmate, but it was a little stressful when he figured out Charlie was staying. We took it slow with introductions and didn't leave them alone together for quite awhile (6 months or so). Now they are best buddies and have built up quite a bond. It's wonderful to see. We adopted Rocky (senior) last year. Again, we went very slow with the introductions and not leaving unattended together. We use crates and gates. After about 6 months we now leave them all together unattended. I have cameras and can check on them. Rocky does tend to police the other two when they start wrestling so I work on redirecting him by calling him over. He gets treats and lots of pets. Rocky was an only dog for 10 years and he has come so far by taking it slow and letting him go at his pace. Love all 3!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

lexie_bushey said:


> Love the photos of them dressed up! Charlie looks to be the only one who is happy about it!
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


He's gone from being camera shy to absolutely loving it. He loves the attention (and the treats). The other two were tolerating lol.


----------



## 206076 (Oct 30, 2019)

jennretz said:


> I had a lot of the same questions before bringing Charlie into the mix. We had Duke since he was a puppy. We had them meet before we brought Charlie home. At first Duke viewed Charlie as a playmate, but it was a little stressful when he figured out Charlie was staying. We took it slow with introductions and didn't leave them alone together for quite awhile (6 months or so). Now they are best buddies and have built up quite a bond. It's wonderful to see. We adopted Rocky (senior) last year. Again, we went very slow with the introductions and not leaving unattended together. We use crates and gates. After about 6 months we now leave them all together unattended. I have cameras and can check on them. Rocky does tend to police the other two when they start wrestling so I work on redirecting him by calling him over. He gets treats and lots of pets. Rocky was an only dog for 10 years and he has come so far by taking it slow and letting him go at his pace. Love all 3!


That is an amzing story. Thanks for the information and tips. I think I am along ways away from adding a another member to my family but your experince will help to shape my plans when I do.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Some cute pictures of the boys and their daycare sisters. Rocky, in particular, seems to have a sweet bond with them.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

That's the job I want! Watching beautiful golden retrievers all day!! They look so very happy!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

danoon58 said:


> That's the job I want! Watching beautiful golden retrievers all day!! They look so very happy!


Me too! I want the life my dogs have LOL!!!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

jennretz said:


> Some cute pictures of the boys and their daycare sisters. Rocky, in particular, seems to have a sweet bond with them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are great pictures...it looks like a group of golden carollers by the tree!!!! Happy holidays gorgeous goldens!


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

What a sweet, happy, contented looking group of friends!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love the pictures of the boys with their Daycare sisters, they're all beautiful!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

It’s especially sweet to see Rocky being close to other Goldens. It can take him awhile to warm up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Such lovely photos Jenn!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Those pics made me smile. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

While it would be easy to blame Duke in this scenario, the evidence points to Charlie lol. He dismembered his elephant at home in a similar manner  

The dog sitter’s husband was in charge when this happened; had only stepped out for a moment but someone pulled the closed toy basket over and proceeded to destuff several stuffies. Loyal brother Duke wouldn’t talk











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Are you sure a wind didn't come through the room and blow everything all over the place. Thank goodness the couch held on tight to Duke


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

sophieanne said:


> Are you sure a wind didn't come through the room and blow everything all over the place. Thank goodness the couch held on tight to Duke


That’s a good defense! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

> The dog sitter’s husband was in charge when this happened


-

That explains everything..........


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

This guy ended up in ER tonight....for eating lightbulbs I had left on the counter because I was busy taking my husband to ER.

Busy night going back and forth between the two. Lucky for Charlie, he got to go home. My husband has to stay the night. Grateful for neighbors who helped out.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Jenn - I'm so sorry you're going through all this ER stuff. I hope you're husband is ok and can come home tomorrow and I'm glad Charlie is back home now. Sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

sophieanne said:


> Jenn - I'm so sorry you're going through all this ER stuff. I hope you're husband is ok and can come home tomorrow and I'm glad Charlie is back home now. Sending positive thoughts your way.


Thank you! Tonight was a rough night. Prayers for a better day tomorrow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

keeping you in my prayers!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Jenn, I'm keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers, sending a hug across x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this about your husband and Charlie, hope your husband is doing better. 
Sending good thoughts to you and your husband and many prayers. 

Good neighbors are a godsend.


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your husband and Charlie. Hope today is better for all of you 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi Jenn...thinking about you. How is your husband doing today?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

sophieanne said:


> Hi Jenn...thinking about you. How is your husband doing today?


Rough day today for my husband. Hoping tomorrow is better.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

You and your husband are In my prayers too. I'm sorry it's been So rough.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

There will be many prayers tonight..i'm sorry your husband is having such a rough time.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Praying that today is a better day.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank you all! He had a liver resection in November so this has been a scary time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thinking of you both Jenn.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm thinking of you and your husband and I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi Jenn - hoping today is a better day. You are in my thoughts!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

sophieanne said:


> Hi Jenn - hoping today is a better day. You are in my thoughts!


Thanks! My husband came home today! Hopefully he’s done with hospitals for awhile.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm glad he's home Jenn...hopefully it'll be quieter sailing for your household. I'm going to continue the positive prayers for his health.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

sophieanne said:


> I'm glad he's home Jenn...hopefully it'll be quieter sailing for your household. I'm going to continue the positive prayers for his health.


Really appreciate that. I have to go to office today so my neighbors have promised to check on him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

That's wonderful news, I'm sure you're both glad he's home. Sending prayers for both of you.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Glad to hear everyone is good.... Prayers for your hubby...


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie at his dog sitter’s yesterday [emoji3059]






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So glad to hear that your hubby is home, I hope things settle down for you all and that you have a very happy and peaceful Christmas x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear your husband is home, keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Rocky has a skin infection and is very unhappy


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Oh no, hope it clears up quickly.
Poor guy........


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Poor Rocky. He looks very sad in his cone of shame. Hope it clears up quickly. You all have had about enough "stuff." I hope your holidays are uneventful and restful.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Poor Rocky..I hope that clears up quickly. You are due to some quiet, relaxing, stress free days. I hope your patients all do well over the coming days.


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

Poor Rocky, hopefully he is not in that cone for long! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Rocky wants to try something other than the cone....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Rocky...you look awesome...such fashionable leggings!!!! Jenn - I hope your husband is doing well


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

sophieanne said:


> Rocky...you look awesome...such fashionable leggings!!!! Jenn - I hope your husband is doing well


We received some not so good news today. More tests needed. Prayers would be appreciated...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm sorry Jenn....prayers are continuing....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Praying for your husband and Rocky.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry Jenn, sending many prayers for you both.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending prayers and positive thoughts across to you all Jenn x


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Keeping you close in our thoughts and prayers. Rocky looks stunning in the new leggings.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

We received good news on one of the tests (the one that was worrying us the most). So relieved!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Thank you so much for sharing that GREAT news!!!!!! Now I hope you can get some peaceful time to rest, relax and enjoy the holiday season!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Positive thoughts are being sent out to all of you. Here's to a peaceful and healthy New Year. I hope you can enjoy the rest of your holiday.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending you lots of positive thoughts and wishes across, I hope the New Year brings happy and healthy times for you all x


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

That's so good to hear. Keeping you in our thoughts.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

It’s been a tough month. My husband did get good scans so that is most important. My nephew died in the middle of January. We were close when he was younger and I will miss him. And this week my husband was laid off after 13 years with his employer. 

Through it all Duke, Charlie and Rocky offer all the comfort and love to make things better[emoji177]

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry Jenn, it certainly has been a very tough month for you all. 
I'm glad the boys have been there when you've needed them.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Jenn - I'm so sorry for everything you and your family have been going through. Praying things will settle down and there will be some peace in your life. Your dogs are beautiful...they are wonderful, they help us through the tough times. Sending positive thoughts and virtual hugs to you.


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

So sorry to hear about the month your having. Love the pictures of your boys and glad they are able to help you get through this tough time 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm sorry you've had such a rough time of it lately. I'll keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry for everything you have had to go through. Through the years my dogs have kept me going when I thought I couldn't go through anything more. I'm glad you have your boys, I know they are a great comfort to you. Positive thoughts are going out to you and Steve. Things will get better. You are strong.....


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Jenn, you are always in my thoughts and prayers, I hope that Spring coming soon will bring some happiness and better times for you all x


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke having fun at his Canine Good Citizen Class tonight











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

That face, he's so cute!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh that face, I just want to grab him by the doggie cheeks and smother him with smooches.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Ivyacres said:


> Oh that face, I just want to grab him by the doggie cheeks and smother him with smooches.


He is really soaking up the one on one. He’s my easiest dog and I realized I was taking that for granted. He needs the attention just as much as the other 2....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

jennretz said:


> He is really soaking up the one on one. He’s my easiest dog and I realized I was taking that for granted. He needs the attention just as much as the other 2....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



All your boys are so special.....


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

That face! He looks so happy! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I love his beautiful smile!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

All your dogs are gorgeous...and that is a great picture of Duke!!!! I hope things are a little more peaceful for you these days...I've been sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke passed his Canine Good Citizen test tonight! So proud of him[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Huge congratulations Duke, you're such a smart, handsome boy!. x


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

swishywagga said:


> Huge congratulations Duke, you're such a smart, handsome boy!. x


He absolutely loved doing the class 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Congratulations to you and sweet Duke!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

cwag said:


> Congratulations to you and sweet Duke!


Thank you! It was fun having the one on one time with him 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Duke, sounds like you both had a lot of fun.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congratulations, that's great news!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Congratulations to both you and Duke! That's great!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Congratulations to you both


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

Congrats to you and Duke!

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Happy 6th Gotcha Day Anniversary Charlie . Technically, I’m a day late....got my days messed up 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 6th Gotcha Day to you and Charlie!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Happy Gotcha Day to a handsome old gold!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Happy Gotcha Day sweet Charlie. You landed in such a great home.


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

Happy gotcha day Charlie! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Happy Gotcha Day, Charlie, you handsome guy!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Happy Gotcha day incredibly handsome Charlie!!!! You have the most loveable family ever...and you fit in perfectly!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I hope you had a lovely time celebrating your Gotcha Day Charlie! xxx


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Happy Gotcha Day, Charlie. Seems like yesterday you adopted him!?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Playtime 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Looks like everyone's having a blast!


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

Those are some happy pups! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Rocky isn’t feeling well today; wasn’t eating earlier and not energetic. He’s been to vet and they are running tests. They did ultrasound of his spleen and no obvious bleed out. Should get lab results tomorrow. Love this boy so much



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Poor Rocky. I hope he feels better soon and that it is just a little stomach bug or what my vet calls "a dietary indiscretion"


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I hope it's nothing serious and he's back to his old self soon.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I hope it isn't serious. Rocky, get better soon!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Rocky is eating better and acting more himself today. Should get lab results this morning.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

Just saw that Rocky wasn't feeling well. Good to hear he is acting a little more like himself this morning!

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

lexie_bushey said:


> Just saw that Rocky wasn't feeling well. Good to hear he is acting a little more like himself this morning!
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


Lab results normal range 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

jennretz said:


> Lab results normal range
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great to hear! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So glad to hear Rocky is feeling better!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Hope he's feeling much better. Glad the lab results are normal.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Introducing our latest foster Raymond [emoji3059]
He was hit by a car in January and I am taking care of him through his Physical Therapy. He is a total love. Haven’t fully integrated him with my crew; he’s male dog selective. But with the creative use of gates and turkey hotdogs we’re making it work for everyone [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Raymond-love his name! He]'s a handsome boy with a beautiful smile.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Raymond's beautiful, thank you for taking care of him. 
How's his rehab going?


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

Raymond's a handsome boy! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Raymond's beautiful, thank you for taking care of him.
> How's his rehab going?


His Physical Therapist said he’s already showing improvement 

We don’t know yet how well he’ll walk long term, but it’s amazing he’s able to do any kind of walking at all based on xrays from January. He’s a fighter [emoji7]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

lexie_bushey said:


> Raymond's a handsome boy!
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


He really is the sweetest boy and he smiles with his eyes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

jennretz said:


> His Physical Therapist said he’s already showing improvement
> 
> We don’t know yet how well he’ll walk long term, but it’s amazing he’s able to do any kind of walking at all based on xrays from January. He’s a fighter [emoji7]
> 
> ...


Great to hear how well he's doing, his drive and spirit have a lot to do with his progression. 
Hope he continues to do well.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Raymond is such a cutie, love his name too!.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Raymond and I watching the rain from my garage yesterday and practicing different cues as people walked by to learn it’s ok. This boy is wicked smart and so affectionate [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Foster Raymond enjoying the sun yesterday [emoji177] Love this boy [emoji177]











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Wonderful photo!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

swishywagga said:


> Wonderful photo!


Thanks! He’s going to make some family very happy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

Great photo of Raymond! Love that he crossed his paws! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

lexie_bushey said:


> Great photo of Raymond! Love that he crossed his paws!
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


He’s very photogenic! Everyone in the neighborhood adores him. And he’s getting stronger every day! He tried to chase a squirrel yesterday and he had a wild attack of the zoomies last night.....he’s going to be a handful when he gets stronger  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

What a sweet photo, he's an irresistable guy!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Look who’s holding a stand! He couldn’t do this without falling over a month ago! Love Raymond 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Raymond you are doing Fantastic, love seeing the progress he's making, he's one special boy.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

My Charlie has been having a rough go of it for quite awhile. His hip dysplasia is causing pain and he’s suffering a pulled groin muscle. His back keeps going into spasms and he’s hard panting all the time. I thought we were going to lose him today . And I’m praying we can find something to get his pain under control. A couple of weeks ago he hurt himself wrestling with Duke, but he redirected on Rocky who is not the most agile dog anymore. I finally got him to eat tonight (eggs and pumpkin). His xrays of organs are clear. We just need him to keep eating so we can kick this pain cycle. We’re still doing PT and acupuncture every week. Short walks every day. I don’t know what else to do for him.

Tomorrow is his 8th birthday 

I’m hoping and praying we get more years with him...













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

ah Charlie, I hope he's able to get past this and feeling better soon.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Ivyacres said:


> ah Charlie, I hope he's able to get past this and feeling better soon.


Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Aww poor Charlie, sorry to hear this Jenn.
Hope he's able to enjoy his Birthday!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I did get him to eat some rice, pumpkin, scrambled eggs and ground turkey. Sounds like a lot but it really wasn’t. It’s better than yesterday when he was turning down all his favorite things.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

Oh poor Charlie. Hopefully he can start feeling better soon and enjoy his Birthday! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Feel better soon sweet boy x


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie ate bland food today; lab results pending tomorrow. Not the best birthday for him, but he’s better than yesterday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Poor guy, hope the results give you some answers.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Poor baby...I hope Charlie starts to feel better soon.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie has had every test we can think of. We did a couple days bland diet and added carprofen. His panting is minimal now and his pain more under control 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Rocky is tired of the fireworks; really hope last night was the end of it!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Poor guy.........I hope ours are over and done with too, I've had my fill of them. 
Someone has been shooting them off past 1 a.m. the last two nights.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Poor guy.........I hope ours are over and done with too, I've had my fill of them.
> Someone has been shooting them off past 1 a.m. the last two nights.


This year seems way worse than others; it just seems like a complete disregard for anyone else


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It does, a lot of the towns in my area canceled their regular Fireworks, so people took it upon themselves to do fireworks instead.....


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Dukers 









Rocky









Charlie 









Raymond 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Look at those Happy boys, great pictures!


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

Such happy pups! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

They all look so happy. And those eyes! Who could resist all of those beautiful eyes!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Dukers 









Charlie 









Rocky 








Raymond 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

They all have such sweet expressions.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

cwag said:


> They all have such sweet expressions.


It’s their eyes; like they love you with all their heart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I missed your adoption while I was away from here.

CONGRATULATIONS! Based on the first pictures, it's clear he felt right at home from the first minute.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

dborgers said:


> I missed your adoption while I was away from here.
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS! Based on the first pictures, it's clear he felt right at home from the first minute.


Raymond is my foster  he was hit by a car in January in Puerto Rico. His back was broken and he had surgery. His back legs are partially paralyzed, but I can tell you this boy doesn’t know he has limitations! 

He’s improving daily and getting stronger. I just love him

You may be thinking of Rocky We did adopt him in October 2018. He’ll be 12 in October and has fit right in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

jennretz said:


> Raymond is my foster  he was hit by a car in January in Puerto Rico. His back was broken and he had surgery. His back legs are partially paralyzed, but I can tell you this boy doesn’t know he has limitations!


Raymond is such a special boy, love him. 

Something tells me he may be staying with you.....


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Raymond is such a special boy, love him.
> 
> Something tells me he may be staying with you.....


I don’t have an application in with the rescue and they’ve gotten stricter about allowing the fosters to adopt without an application in. There’s over 100 people on the waitlist.
Although Steve would love to adopt him


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

jennretz said:


> I don’t have an application in with the rescue and they’ve gotten stricter about allowing the fosters to adopt without an application in. There’s over 100 people on the waitlist.
> Although Steve would love to adopt him
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, he certainly is a special boy and whoever his family is will be very lucky to have him.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

This boy gets more and more handsome as each day goes onRaymond 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Raymond is a good looking boy, love seeing him with his monkey.


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

He is so cute! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Raymond is a good looking boy, love seeing him with his monkey.


He’s getting quite a collection thanks to a neighbor who adores him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

jennretz said:


> He’s getting quite a collection thanks to a neighbor who adores him.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's one lucky boy.

Maybe the neighbor should adopt him.........


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> He's one lucky boy.
> 
> Maybe the neighbor should adopt him.........


I know she would love to but even she admits her house isn’t set up for him. Too many stairs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

lexie_bushey said:


> He is so cute!
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


He really is and he knows how to turn on the charm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

jennretz said:


> I know she would love to but even she admits her house isn’t set up for him. Too many stairs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a shame.....


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Raymond has stolen my heart, Jenn I wish you could keep him!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

We had a completely fun and exhausting day yesterday! A friend of mine had sent me information about a casting call for a reality TV show about rescue dog’s journeys since she knew I’m fostering Raymond. We were interviewed yesterday!!! Raymond did terrific and Duke, Charlie and Rocky were able to share in some of the spotlight.

He was exhausted last night[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177] We celebrated with a snuffle mat and hanging out outside. It was beautiful out.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Raymond has exciting news! He’s going to be featured in the pilot episode of a rescue show called To the Rescue airing Saturday, Oct 17th[emoji177]












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

jennretz said:


> Raymond has exciting news! He’s going to be featured in the pilot episode of a rescue show called To the Rescue airing Saturday, Oct 17th[emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome! 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

jennretz said:


> Raymond has exciting news! He’s going to be featured in the pilot episode of a rescue show called To the Rescue airing Saturday, Oct 17th[emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing this.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

lexie_bushey said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


It was a lot of fun to do . And he has such a good story. Hit by car in Puerto Rico, broken back and paralyzed. Started recovery there, flew to Miami and driven to IL by a vet and vet tech[emoji177]. So much love put into helping this boy by some wonderful people. He’s now back to chasing squirrels [emoji883] 

We are officially adopting him after we finalize some medical stuff[emoji177]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

That's great news, I hope we get that one! 
It made me especially happy to read that you are officially adopting him after you finalize some medical stuff







.
He's a lucky boy!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm absolutely thrilled to hear you're adopting Raymond, this is the best news that we've all been hoping for!!!.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

swishywagga said:


> I'm absolutely thrilled to hear you're adopting Raymond, this is the best news that we've all been hoping for!!!.


Raymond has really bonded with my husband [emoji177] I love him too but he’s the first dog that prefers Steve 

Here’s a link to the schedule.



https://totherescuetv.com/schedule.pdf




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

jennretz said:


> It was a lot of fun to do . And he has such a good story. Hit by car in Puerto Rico, broken back and paralyzed. Started recovery there, flew to Miami and driven to IL by a vet and vet tech[emoji177]. So much love put into helping this boy by some wonderful people. He’s now back to chasing squirrels [emoji883]
> 
> We are officially adopting him after we finalize some medical stuff[emoji177]
> 
> ...


So happy for you and him! Congrats on the adoption! He knew your home is where he needed to stay! 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

We got some bad news today for Charlie. He hasn't been feeling well for awhile now and hasn't been eating very well for a couple of weeks. His kidneys are failing  We'll love on him and make him comfortable for whatever time we have left. This boy means everything to me. I'm crushed.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

So sorry Jenn for this news. I lost my heart girl 4 yrs ago due to failing kidneys. The year before, she was healthier then me. Things went south pretty quickly. We think it was caused by lyme/ehrlicchia/anaplasmosis as that poor girl was always on the losing end of a tick bite despite using Frontline/Advantix/NexGard.

It just stinks and is so heartbreaking. Love on him, spoil the hell out of him. My thoughts and prayers are with you all.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

4goldengirls said:


> So sorry Jenn for this news. I lost my heart girl 4 yrs ago due to failing kidneys. The year before, she was healthier then me. Things went south pretty quickly. We think it was caused by lyme/ehrlicchia/anaplasmosis as that poor girl was always on the losing end of a tick bite despite using Frontline/Advantix/NexGard.
> 
> It just stinks and is so heartbreaking. Love on him, spoil the hell out of him. My thoughts and prayers are with you all.


Thank you[emoji177]. My friend is going to come over and take a bunch of pictures. We’re going to celebrate his birthday and Christmas. He was sick on his birthday so I want to do it now. I’m going to spoil him rotten!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This is such sad news, my heart goes out to you and your family. All the extra pics and memories will bring you smiles and comfort, in time. Love him to bits!


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

So sorry to hear about Charlie. He has the best life with you. The pictures will be great! 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I was so happy to know you are adopting Raymond, then so sad the next second to hear the devastating news about sweet Charlie. I'm so very sorry, Jenn. Spoil that wonderful boy rotten. Hugs being sent........


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

My thoughts are with you all, I'm so very sorry to hear about dear Charlie, sending hugs across x


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Good news and bad news. Kidney values appear to be Rx related. But they found a mass on his spleen. The plan is for him to have surgery next Tuesday or Wednesday. 50% chance it’s benign; 50% chance it’s hermangiosarcoma


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry you and sweet Charlie are going through this. I am hoping with you that it's benign.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

cwag said:


> I am so sorry you and sweet Charlie are going through this. I am hoping with you that it's benign.


I couldn't have said it better. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Got Charlie to eat some hotdog and turkey breast this morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

jennretz said:


> Got Charlie to eat some hotdog and turkey breast this morning
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good job Charlie! He still looks so happy[emoji173]

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

jennretz said:


> Raymond has exciting news! He’s going to be featured in the pilot episode of a rescue show called To the Rescue airing Saturday, Oct 17th[emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

We got up to watch it this morning at 430 am 

I think it’s a good show and I especially liked how they started with Hondo and Rico along with Raymond [emoji177]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The stories are so moving!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Ivyacres said:


> The stories are so moving!


I got teary


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I couldn't watch the programme as I'm in the UK, however, I really enjoyed seeing your clip on Facebook, and I have to say Jenn that you looked great on TV, plus I got a little teary too seeing Raymond!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank Nickey! I was so happy they were able to show him walking with his monkey! Where Raymond goes, his stuffed toys go[emoji3059]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I loved seeing him with his monkey!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie’s splenectomy is tomorrow; please keep him in your thoughts and prayers [emoji177]










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending lots of love, hugs and positive thoughts to precious Charlie x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sending good thoughts and prayers for you and Charlie.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Saying prayers for Charlie and you


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

We took some pictures last night. Charlie’s appetite was slightly improved yesterday and we ended the day with an ice-cream cone from DQ. Please keep him in your thoughts and prayers today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

jennretz said:


> We took some pictures last night. Charlie’s appetite was slightly improved yesterday and we ended the day with an ice-cream cone from DQ. Please keep him in your thoughts and prayers today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sending good thoughts to Charlie!

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good thoughts and prayers for you and Charlie today.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie is out of surgery and recovering. We wait one week for official pathology results, but we may have hope! Dr Miles (with the appropriate caveats) thinks it may be a different kind of cancer and that surgery may be curative if he is correct. I will keep hoping and praying for that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So glad he's out of surgery, sending lots more positive thoughts to you all x


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

That sounds hopeful!


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

Glad to hear he is out lf surgery. That sounds very hopeful and hope the week goes quick for you to get results! 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's great that he's come out of surgery. I hope the week passes quickly and ends with good results.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Today is Rocky’s 12th Birthday and 2nd Anniversary of joining our family. I can’t even remember what it was like without him here[emoji512][emoji512][emoji512][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday Gorgeous Rocky xxx


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I can't believe it's been 2 years since Rocky came home. Happy birthday sweet boy.


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

Wow 2 years already! Happy Birthday Rocky!! 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Happy Birthday handsome Rocky! Have a great day!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie came home yesterday. Rough night with storms and him not feeling well. Have given him some chicken stock via syringe and two bites of ice-cream. Hoping he turns a corner with eating here soon.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

jennretz said:


> Charlie came home yesterday. Rough night with storms and him not feeling well. Have given him some chicken stock via syringe and two bites of ice-cream. Hoping he turns a corner with eating here soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope he starts eating and feeling better soon. Hoping for benign results on his biopsy. Come on Charlie! You can do it! Eat some more!......


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

Glad to see he is home! 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie finally ate. The vet prescribed Entyce and within 30 minutes he ate. And he slept last night which is what he needed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great to hear, he looks happy!.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

He’s doing better today. More thunderstorms didn’t help but I was able to medicate him better because he has some food in him[emoji177]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Doing better each day! Love Charlie [emoji177]











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

He definitely has that lively spark in his eye and the big smile is back. I know how happy that makes you.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Feeling better every day. Still waiting for results.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

UPDATE: Charlie does not have lymphoma or hemangiosarcoma. However, he does have changes in the liver as well. We will do lab work in two weeks to test for Multiple Myeloma. The other suspected cancer (and I'm not sure of the spelling) is extra magillary cell tumor. I can't find it on Dr Google to see if I got it written down correctly. The vet said that if Charlie was going to have cancer, these are the better options. He's feeling much better and eating much better. I had really hoped for no cancer, but it sounds like he still has treatment options.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

jennretz said:


> UPDATE: Charlie does not have lymphoma or hemangiosarcoma. However, he does have changes in the liver as well. We will do lab work in two weeks to test for Multiple Myeloma. The other suspected cancer (and I'm not sure of the spelling) is extra magillary cell tumor. I can't find it on Dr Google to see if I got it written down correctly. The vet said that if Charlie was going to have cancer, these are the better options. He's feeling much better and eating much better. I had really hoped for no cancer, but it sounds like he still has treatment options.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great to hear its not those two! Hopefully they can find what it is soon for him and you! 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

It is hard to know what to say about this news. It is so good that it's neither of the 2 most dreaded cancers. I still hope it just comes back not being any cancer and I wish you didn't have to continue waiting for answers. Stay strong and keep showering sweet Charlie with your love and our good wishes.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

cwag said:


> It is hard to know what to say about this news. It is so good that it's neither of the 2 most dreaded cancers. I still hope it just comes back not being any cancer and I wish you didn't have to continue waiting for answers. Stay strong and keep showering sweet Charlie with your love and our good wishes.


It’s definitely cancer; it’s just one of these two. I wish it was more definitive. It’s just there are treatment options and hope at least for now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

A rare (sweet) moment between Duke and Charlie. Duke is the only dog that Charlie really trusts.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Precious picture, sending good thoughts for Charlie.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Precious picture, sending good thoughts for Charlie.


Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

jennretz said:


> A rare (sweet) moment between Duke and Charlie. Duke is the only dog that Charlie really trusts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a sweet picture

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

That is such a wonderful picture. Sending out postive vibes for sweet Charlie.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank you! We are still waiting on one lab result, but it is looking like multiple myeloma for Charlie. We should know more next week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie has the BEST news ever!!! He had a plasma cell tumor of the spleen and surgery was curative. We do labs every 4-6 weeks going forward and just watch him

Lab work did NOT support multiple myeloma 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

This is marvelous news, so very happy for Charlie and you all!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic news!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm so happy to see this good news!


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

Just saw this! Such great news!! 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so happy for you and Charlie, Jenn! This gives me something wonderful to be thankful for on this Thanksgiving Day!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Just in time for Thanksgiving, Raymond has officially joined our family 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

jennretz said:


> Just in time for Thanksgiving, Raymond has officially joined our family
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome news! Raymond got a great family! 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, I didn't think you'd be able to part with this special boy.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

This is wonderful, congratulations to you all, Raymond couldn't wish for a nicer home and family x


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Congratulations, it's a boy!!!........Sweet Baby Ray!!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

That's great news, a win for all!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

tikiandme said:


> Congratulations, it's a boy!!!........Sweet Baby Ray!!!


This made me smile, "it's a boy"!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

swishywagga said:


> This made me smile, "it's a boy"!


Sweet Baby Ray also makes a really good barbeque sauce!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

We have a sad update for Charlie. He's not doing well again and the vet believes it is one of three possible cancers; aplastic anemia, lymphoma or multiple myeloma. We do have the option to do a bone marrow biopsy, but his vet thinks it would be really hard on Charlie as would Chemo (with everything else he has going on). We have decided to make him comfortable for as long as we can. It might be a few weeks to a few months is what she said. His anemia is worse, his breathing is worse, and his platelets are borderline. Yesterday he didn't appear to know where he was. He's better today but that's because I upped his pain meds.


----------



## granite7 (Oct 5, 2020)

I’m so sorry to hear that Charlie isn’t doing well. These are some of the hardest times of caring for our dogs. May grace be with you.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Sending out postitive thoughts and prayers for Charlie, you, and your whole family. Charlie couldn't have a better owner. You go above and beyond for all of your dogs. I hope you have a lot more happy, quality time with your sweet boy.


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

So sorry about Charlie. He definitely lucked out with you and your family! 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry Charlie has taken a turn for the worse. I'll keep him and all your family in my prayers, always close at heart.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

jennretz said:


> We have a sad update for Charlie. He's not doing well again and the vet believes it is one of three possible cancers; aplastic anemia, lymphoma or multiple myeloma. We do have the option to do a bone marrow biopsy, but his vet thinks it would be really hard on Charlie as would Chemo (with everything else he has going on). We have decided to make him comfortable for as long as we can. It might be a few weeks to a few months is what she said. His anemia is worse, his breathing is worse, and his platelets are borderline. Yesterday he didn't appear to know where he was. He's better today but that's because I upped his pain meds.


I'm really sorry to hear this, sending good thoughts and prayers to Charlie and you. 
Prayers he has many good days to come.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I’ve reached out to a vet who specializes in hospice care so that I can best manage Charlie’s pain. As long as I can make him comfortable I will.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry. I know you will find the best ways to help him through this difficult time as you have always given him your best. Stay strong.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending you all hugs and prayers across the pond x


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

We made the decision to not do anymore invasive procedures for Charlie. We did do a contrast MRI of his brain yesterday. He has beginning stage CCD (dementia). No stroke. No tumors. More xrays of his other organs (heart and lungs) and no obvious masses. He had ultrasounds last week of the abdomen. His anemia improved perhaps due to sucralfate for possible ulcer. We will continue to monitor labs and it’s very possible he still has cancer that can only be confirmed by bone marrow biopsy. I will not put him through that. We’ll take each day at a time. We’re switching him to a neuro care food, supplements and adding melatonin for the night to help him sleep. Love him to the moon and back.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

jennretz said:


> We made the decision to not do anymore invasive procedures for Charlie. We did do a contrast MRI of his brain yesterday. He has beginning stage CCD (dementia). No stroke. No tumors. More xrays of his other organs (heart and lungs) and no obvious masses. He had ultrasounds last week of the abdomen. His anemia improved perhaps due to sucralfate for possible ulcer. We will continue to monitor labs and it’s very possible he still has cancer that can only be confirmed by bone marrow biopsy. I will not put him through that. We’ll take each day at a time. We’re switching him to a neuro care food, supplements and adding melatonin for the night to help him sleep. Love him to the moon and back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww sweet Charlie,by his pictures he looks like the sweetest boy. Sending good thoughts to you both! 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

lexie_bushey said:


> Aww sweet Charlie,by his pictures he looks like the sweetest boy. Sending good thoughts to you both!
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


Thank you! Poor boy just can’t catch a break.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

We have an appointment for Charlie with the oncologist on January 25th. Charlie has been having an active bleed since last Wednesday. His labs were actually better than the previous ones. We’ve been giving him Yunnan Baiyo. For now we monitor him and will take him to emergency vet if he gets worse. They’ve been running a 5 hour wait so I don’t want to put him through that unless he’s urgent.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry to read this, sending good thoughts for you and Charlie.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending love and prayers to you and precious Charlie x


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

So sorry to read this. Sending good thoughts to Charlie

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Poor boy, sending good thoughts.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Thinking of sweet Charlie and you....Hoping for the best for him. He is in the best of hands in your care.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your sweet Charlie. I'm sure he's had a wonderful life with you -- he has such a sweet happy face. Prayers for Charlie and all who love him.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

This was taken as Charlie’s patient photo yesterday at his oncology appointment. It’s so quintessentially him and I love it.

We’re running more tests and hope we have some answers next week [emoji177]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Rocky got very sick yesterday and we don’t know why. He’s doing better today after spending the night at the ER. Through it all he was the sweetest boy and everyone at the vet’s fell in love with him. He truly is remarkable [emoji177]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Charlie, I'm sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Prayers for your sweet dogs.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Praying for your precious Charlie........


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

Love Charlie's face in that photo[emoji173]. Sorry to hear rocky was sick. Your boys need to give you a little break from them being sick!

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Rocky fell asleep sitting up[emoji177]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Your crew is so perfectly smoosh-able. Sending you all good thoughts!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Sorry Jenn. I missed the part about Rocky being sick. I hope he is feeling better.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Fingers crossed but all boys are doing ok today...

Charlie even wanted to play with a toy 

Rocky’s appetite is good. He’s still tired but interested in toys, snuggles and ear scratches.

Love these boys [emoji177]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie received the results of his bone marrow biopsy on Friday. He has Stage 4 plasma cell myeloma in his bones 

He has an appointment with the oncologist on Thursday and we do plan to try chemotherapy. We’ve also started Yunnan Baiyo and Turkey Tail.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Very sorry to hear this about Charlie. 
Sending good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

So sorry to hear about Charlie's results [emoji17]

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I know the results weren't what you hoped for but I also know Charlie will get all the love and care he needs from you. Sending hugs and prayers for that special pup.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

I’m so sorry. 

I do have to say, those pictures are perfection.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending love, hugs and pawsitive thoughts to precious Charlie x


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Ginams said:


> I’m so sorry.
> 
> I do have to say, those pictures are perfection.


Thank you! He’s still such a special, sweet boy [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie had a long day at the oncologist office today. He’s made some progress but he’s got a long road ahead of him and the next couple weeks are crucial. A friend from the rescue I volunteer with sponsored a gift box from the Live Like Roo Foundation. It was such a thoughtful gesture [emoji177]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

How lovely and kind, Charlie looks contented, bless him x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Charlie looks good, great Gift Box, look at all those toys. 

Sending good thoughts for Charlie and the treatments.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Sweet boy. 
Love that he got some goodies to enjoy


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

He looks so proud of his gifts
Sending good thoughts for Charlie[emoji173]

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

What a kind gesture. He deserves every bit of those toys. Thinking of him. I have heard good things about Turkey tail. Sounds like he has a great owner and home.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie had a good night tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie earned his wings today. I have no words for what he meant to me[emoji174][emoji174][emoji174]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Jenn I am so very sorry and so sad to read this. 

My thoughts are with you and your family, this sweet boy will be so missed. 

He knew he was loved, godspeed Charlie.


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

I am so sorry to read about Charlie. He was such a special boy. He was so lucky to have you.

Sent from my SM-T500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh Jenn. Sending you so much love and virtual hugs. Your devotion to you boy (well, all your pups) showed through everything. May his memory be a blessing.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I wish there was something more comforting to say than just how sorry I am about sweet Charlie. You let him love and be loved and that's all our Goldens ask.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Jenn, I'm so very sorry for your loss. Charlie was a favourite of mine and I know that he was so incredibly lucky to have found his way into your family and your hearts.

Your love and care for him was heartwarming and shon through with all your posts here.

Run free sweet boy, you'll be missed by so many x


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Jenn, my sincerest condolences on your loss. The poor pup, along with your family, gave his health and well-being 100%, as you have with all of your dogs. I remember when he came to you years ago and he had come such a long way under your care, guidance and love. Cherish your happy memories. _hugs_


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet boy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry Charlie has crosses the Rainbow Bridge. 
He'll be missed by many.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I was scrolling through to see what I've missed this last week or so and when I got to your latest post my heart sunk. Can't hold back my tears. Jenn, I am so very sorry. Charlie was the most special boy, loved by everyone who knew him. He was so remarkable. I just have no words, only tears......


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I am so very, very sorry to hear this. He was so loved by so many.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank you all for your kind words. Charlie has left a huge gaping hole. I keep expecting to see him when I turn around because he was my shadow. I hadn’t realized quite how much our lives had evolved to managing Charlie’s world to help him feel safe. Part of my purpose is gone and I’m struggling to piece this all back together.

The last picture I took of him with Duke and Rocky[emoji177]











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

The Greatest Gift" by Karla M. Bertram:

I always knew this time would come,
From the very instant our eyes first met.
How I loved you then! How I love you now!
I made a promise then, and I will keep that promise now...
You will not suffer from a pain that will not heal;
You will not know the loss of a life remembered, now gone.

It is for me alone to make this decision,
The price for the bright joy and pure laughter
You brought me during the time we shared.
I am the only one who can decide when it is time.
When my hope dies, and my fear rides high,
Just when I need you most, I must let you go.

It is for you alone to tell me when you are ready
For without your guidance, I will not know
When to lay my grief, my guilt, my anger
My sorrow and my selfish heart aside
And give you this last gift, this greatest gift.
Your eyes will speak to mine, and I will know.

The pain of this moment is excruciating.
Tears stream down my face in a river of sorrow.
And my heart drowns in a pool of grief.
For you have spoken and I have listened,
And unlike other decisions I have made
This one brings no relief...no comfort...no peace.

For if there´s one thing you´ve taught me,
If there´s only one thing I´ve learned...
Unconditional love has a condition after all,
I must be willing to let you go, when you speak to me
I must be willing to help you go, if you cannot go alone.
And I must accept my pain so you can be free of yours.

Go easily now, go quickly now,
Do not linger here, it is time for you to leave.
Go find your strength, go find your youth.
Go find the ones who've gone before you.
You are free to leave me now, free to let your spirit soar
Rest easy now, your pain will soon be gone.

I pray I will find comfort in my memories...
In the dark and lonely days ahead.
I cannot say I will not miss you, I cannot say I will not cry.
For only my tears can heal my broken heart.
But, I promise you this; as long as I live,
You will live, alive in my mind, forever in my heart.

So I give you this last gift, all I have left to give,
And this will be my greatest gift...sending you away.
It is the measure of my unconditional love...
For only the greatest love can say,
"Good-bye, go find the bridge, we'll meet again,
Loving you has been the greatest gift of all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

I am very sorry to hear about Charlie. He will forever be loved, no matter where he is. 💖


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

A friend sent this to me. Such a lovely message and thoughtful gift[emoji177]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

That is beautiful, gave me a lump in my throat.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I had this portrait commissioned for Charlie [emoji177]











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It's beautiful, captures him really well.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

That's beautiful.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I’m going to have him do portraits for all the guys. Duke is next[emoji177] this is the photo we’re going to base it off....











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's a great picture of Duke, looking forward to seeing the painting.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Today would have been Charlie’s 7th anniversary of his adoption. Only fitting that his ashes are coming home today











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So beautiful x


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

What a nice tribute to sweet Charlie. I hope it brings you some comfort.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful tribute to Charlie filled with so many special memories.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

That's beautiful.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Wonderful tribute to Charlie.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

That frame and those photos are beautiful.


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

Beautiful tribute to Charlie[emoji173]

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

It's been a month plus 2 days and I still get teary every time I think about him. He's left a huge hole. And I still have my other 3 guys and love them dearly, but we miss Charlie very much.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Raymond’s integration with the other two is progressing nicely [emoji177]









Rocky is such a sweetheart 









Duke is still missing Charlie and looking to Rocky as a potential play buddy; Rocky is up for cuddles but not wrestling 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

jennretz said:


> Raymond’s integration with the other two is progressing nicely [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like Raymond is fitting in! 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

lexie_bushey said:


> Looks like Raymond is fitting in!
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


He’s definitely starting to relax more?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Hard to believe that Charlie has been gone for 3 months. Miss him every day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

jennretz said:


> Hard to believe that Charlie has been gone for 3 months. Miss him every day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't believe it either, I'm sure in a lot of ways it seems like it's been a lot longer but in others, like it way yesterday.
I know how hard it is and I'm sorry, I know you and the boys do miss him.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I’m fostering a puppy right now and for some reason it makes me miss Charlie even more. The boys hate her and I miss the calm evenings with the boys just snoozing by my side. And I especially miss that Duke won’t wrestle with anyone now that Charlie is gone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

jennretz said:


> I’m fostering a puppy right now and for some reason it makes me miss Charlie even more. The boys hate her and I miss the calm evenings with the boys just snoozing by my side. And I especially miss that Duke won’t wrestle with anyone now that Charlie is gone
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sorry about Charlie. It's so hard. It's such a change and a loss for a remaining pet(s) also. I know my little Abby really missed Luke and she had some behavioral changes. I still think about him every day. I like to think he's hanging out with us some days.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ah, I'm sure he'll always be close in your heart.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

jennretz said:


> Hard to believe that Charlie has been gone for 3 months. Miss him every day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hugs to you, Jenn. It's so hard........


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Today Dukers turned 9!!! Can’t believe my little puppy is now a senior 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

jennretz said:


> Today Dukers turned 9!!! Can’t believe my little puppy is now a senior
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday sweet Duke!

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Awww. Happy birthday to Duke!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Happy birthday Duke. I know your momma gave you a great day.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Happy Birthday, precious Duke!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 9th Birthday Duke!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday precious Duke xxx


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke is going in today for a barium xray series to rule out any obstructions. I’ve been so worried about him. This could also just be that his IBD is progressing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending pawsitive thoughts and hugs to your lovely Duke.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm keeping you all in my thoughts today and hope all goes well.


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

Sending good thoughts to duke! 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

jennretz said:


> Duke is going in today for a barium xray series to rule out any obstructions. I’ve been so worried about him. This could also just be that his IBD is progressing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hope the tests reveal what is going on with Duke and the Vet can prescribe meds that will help.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

The vet believes that Duke’s IBD is flaring and we’re going to try a new Rx. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hope the new meds help him and he's feeling better soon.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Hope the new meds help him and he's feeling better soon.


Two days in and no retching....fingers crossed this does the trick.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

jennretz said:


> Two days in and no retching....fingers crossed this does the trick.



Great to hear, hope he continues to do well.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I hope Duke's doing well today.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

My husband is having early morning colonoscopy so Duke had a sleepover last night. Haven’t heard yet how he did.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hope everything goes well for both of your guys.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending positive thoughts over to you all x


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Raymond had his first sleepover last night. He may not want to come home 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

How is Raymond doing? Is he able to walk now or get around?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

He can walk short distances (around the block) without the wheelchair. Stairs are tricky and he needs help if it’s more than one step. Last night he tried to jump up on the gate when I was dropping him off and his hind legs were not able to hold him. He absolutely does not believe he has any limitations

His balance is so improved and he’s not the same dog he was a year ago. He’s strong


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm sure Raymond will be very happy to return home after he's been spoiled a little while longer. 
Hope your Husband is doing alright after his procedure.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Ivyacres said:


> I'm sure Raymond will be very happy to return home after he's been spoiled a little while longer.
> Hope your Husband is doing alright after his procedure.


All is good. Boys are home and sounds like they had a good time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Glad to read that Raymond has come so far. He's a handsome boy.

Hope hubby came thru the colonoscopy a-ok.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Raymond 









Raymond 








Dukers 









Rocky 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures of the boys, they look great and so happy!


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

Awesome pictures the boys look great! 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I love the happy smiling faces.....


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Dukers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Dukers needs to have some suspicious masses removed next Monday. I am hoping and praying for good results. There’s a total of six so he’s going to have a bit of a recovery.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh no. Dukers we'll keep you and your family in out thoughts and prayers.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending lots of hugs and positive thoughts across to your lovely Duke x


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I didn’t even want to put it in words because this is too soon to Charlie. So we’re going to hope for the best!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

jennretz said:


> I didn’t even want to put it in words because this is too soon to Charlie. So we’re going to hope for the best!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Try not to go there, I know it's only natural. 

Sending good thoughts for Dukers and you.


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

Sending good thoughts to duke!

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Thinking of Duke and you. I hope everything turns out okay for your handsome boy.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I hope for all good results for Duke.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Dukers is in recovery. There were a total of 8 masses that were removed. The vet used words like, "worried about how they look and feel" for a couple of them so the next couple of weeks will be tough as we wait for results. Since Duke is a Morris Foundation Lifetime Study participant, the samples will be sent to them for pathology. I'm hoping we get good news back.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Poor Dukers. I hope the news is all good.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Sending well wishes for good news & a quick recovery for Duke.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending love and hugs to dear Duke, that face is precious x


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

Sending good thoughts for duke! Try not to worry to much. I know its hard not too

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Home and resting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

The little sweetheart looks like he is relieved and happy to be home where he belongs. Hoping for benign results on the path report.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

tikiandme said:


> The little sweetheart looks like he is relieved and happy to be home where he belongs. Hoping for benign results on the path report.


He was pretty tired last night. But he was hungry and able to go the bathroom so that was all positive. I had him sleep in his crate last night. First time in a long time he hasn’t slept with me and it sure felt different. I just didn’t want him doing the stairs last night.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Duke, we're sending you hugs and positive thoughts!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke was still pretty tired today. Spoke with his vet and will take him in if he’s still this tired tomorrow. She missed one of his tumors so that will still need to be removed.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Good news for this boy! All 8 masses are benign











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Jenn, this is fabulous news, celebrations are in order I think!.


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

Such great news!

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi Jenn..I haven’t been on this site for a while. How are you doing? Just read your great news about Duke..brings a very happy smile to my face 🥰


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Jenn..I just went back a number of pages ,,I’m so sorry for your loss of sweet, handsome Charlie..I know he had a wonderful life when he was with you ❤


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This is the best news!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Outstanding results!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

sophieanne said:


> Jenn..I just went back a number of pages ,,I’m so sorry for your loss of sweet, handsome Charlie..I know he had a wonderful life when he was with you


Thank you for checking in and remembering us. I am so grateful for the news yesterday. Losing Duke so close to losing Charlie would have been so very difficult. We still miss Charlie, but are so grateful we get more time with Duke. Somehow we ended up with 4 seniors at the same time. Not by design and I wouldn’t trade them for anything. But with seniors you have a different set of worries…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Yay, yay, yay! What wonderful news!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

This boy cracks me up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's so funny!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

What a cutie!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

We love Duke and are happy he's ok. 

Our Good as Gold Calendar arrived yesterday! It's lovely and I like the special touch with the Birthdays and Memoriam notes. As I turn to each new month, I'll read about the featured rescue (again) and then put the pic of Charlie in front for each month. I did this with my 2021 Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue calendar so every month featured Oscar (OscarsDad).


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Ivyacres said:


> We love Duke and are happy he's ok.
> 
> Our Good as Gold Calendar arrived yesterday! It's lovely and I like the special touch with the Birthdays and Memoriam notes. As I turn to each new month, I'll read about the featured rescue (again) and then put the pic of Charlie in front for each month. I did this with my 2021 Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue calendar so every month featured Oscar (OscarsDad).


Thank you for supporting the rescue! My friend Jen took that picture of Charlie the weekend before he passed. He loved going to her home and seemed to enjoy humoring her with props. I think he viewed her home as his other home. I’m so happy he got to experience that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Please keep Rocky in your prayers today. I took him in for a hotspot on Monday. While he was there his vet decided to check on his cracked tooth from a previous visit. She discovered a large tumor on the roof of his mouth. He’s having it removed today. At almost 13 years old, I worry about putting him under.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Prayers and positive thoughts flying over to dear Rocky x


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Rocky is a precious boy and will be in my thoughts and prayers today. Sending hugs.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Prayers for Rocky that he does fine under anesthesia and the tumor is benign.


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

Sending good thoughts for Rocky!

Sent from my SM-T500 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good thoughts and prayers for Rocky!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Hoping everything goes well for precious Rocky.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

UPDATE: Rocky did great through surgery and is scheduled to come home in a few hours. She did laser surgery for an easier recovery. She suspects an oral melanoma and pathology will be back next week. He already has an appointment set up with VCA Aurora oncology team in early October.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Good to hear he got through the surgery ok. I hope the path report shows benign results. That sweet boy deserves to have a lot more time with you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

jennretz said:


> UPDATE: Rocky did great through surgery and is scheduled to come home in a few hours. She did laser surgery for an easier recovery. She suspects an oral melanoma and pathology will be back next week. He already has an appointment set up with VCA Aurora oncology team in early October.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Great to hear surgery went so well for him, hope the results bring good news.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Raymond 









Rocky









Dukers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Keeping you all in my prayers. Love the photos!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Such cute photos, sending hugs and positive thoughts across x


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Please send all the healing vibes you can for Duker’s surgery tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending lots of positive thoughts and praying that Duke's surgery goes well x


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke is home and doing pretty well! He had four hemangios that they lasered off and then the plasma cell tumor was removed. He ate a small amount (wanted more but we’re waiting to see how this settles). He’s taking a nap now











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Poor guy. I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh my goodness. I hope he heals well and quickly. I'm glad he's doing well.


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

Hope he feels better soon! 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ah, I just want to cuddle with Duke, poor guy's been through so much.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

His vet said that the staff at his practice love hanging out with both Duke and Rocky pre-surgery; that they are just NICE dogs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Poor Duke, he's such a trooper, sending lots more hugs and kisses x


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

He seems to be doing pretty good today so far and his staples look good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

The vet called with Rocky’s pathology results today and he does have oral melanoma

He meets with the oncologist on Tuesday to see what next steps are.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

jennretz said:


> The vet called with Rocky’s pathology results today and he does have oral melanoma
> 
> He meets with the oncologist on Tuesday to see what next steps are.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry.


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

So sorry to hear about rocky's diagnosis 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

jennretz said:


> The vet called with Rocky’s pathology results today and he does have oral melanoma
> 
> He meets with the oncologist on Tuesday to see what next steps are.
> 
> ...



I'm so sorry to hear about Rocky's diagnosis.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Jenn, sending comforting hugs to you and your sweet Rocky x


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm sorry. I hope Rocky's appointments has the best possible outcome.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear of Rocky's diagnosis.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

From the oncologist..."in general, the prognosis for oral melanoma is guarded and the majority of dogs with oral melanoma will eventually succumb to spread of tumor to other parts of the body...."


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

jennretz said:


> From the oncologist..."in general, the prognosis for oral melanoma is guarded and the majority of dogs with oral melanoma will eventually succumb to spread of tumor to other parts of the body...."


I'm so sorry Jenn......


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

That's discouraging but I know if there's anyone who will do the very best for him in every way possible it is you.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Rocky starts radiation treatment and vaccine treatment next week.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sending good thoughts and prayers for Rocky's treatments.


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

Sending good thoughts to Rocky! 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Wish we were closer, I'd cuddle and hold paws during all of this.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke 









Rocky








Raymond 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Rocky 









Dukers 









Raymond 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful boys x


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

New toys from the boys favorite neighbor [emoji177]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke and Rocky on their walk Saturday [emoji3590]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

Such handsome boys! 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

lexie_bushey said:


> Such handsome boys!
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


Thank you! They are such sweet boys.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

jennretz said:


> New toys from the boys favorite neighbor [emoji177]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Honestly, that gnome is just too adorable and I think I'd have to snag it for myself and buy the boys a substitute! lol


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Ivyacres said:


> Honestly, that gnome is just too adorable and I think I'd have to snag it for myself and buy the boys a substitute! lol


Raymond LOVES this gnome and snuggles with him. He's so cute because he never destroys his toys.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Rocky had a bit of a rough night last night. He started gagging and I'm wondering if it's related to reintroducing kibble (softened) to him. I wasn't able to get ahold of the oncologist last night, but left a message. In the meantime, I found some research about humans undergoing radiation therapy and sometimes people have trouble with swallowing during radiation therapy that leads to gagging. I wonder if that applies to canines as well.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I wonder if a raised feeding station would help, maybe you already have this.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Ivyacres said:


> I wonder if a raised feeding station would help, maybe you already have this.


We do have one for him. Confirmed with oncologist that going back to soft was good idea. But she also thought it was early in treatment to be feeling effects from radiation…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Raymond has gained enough strength that he jumped on the sofa tonight (with just a little nudge from me). This was Charlie’s spot. It seems only fitting for Raymond to claim it[emoji177]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

We celebrated Rocky’s 13th Birthday today since I won’t be home on his actual birthday. I love this boy so much!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday Rocky!


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Happy birthday, sweet boy!


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

Happy Birthday Rocky!

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Happy Birthday Rocky!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Visiting my mom in Nebraska. Regifted a couple of Raymond’s toys to Elsa, my mom’s GSD. She was SO HAPPY!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

It appears that Rocky was able to throw up the piece of toy that was in his stomach!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I bet he feels better now......


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

FurdogDad said:


> I bet he feels better now......


I’m not home but my husband says he is. I’ve been so worried about this because he’s undergoing radiation treatment for oral melanoma and I wasn’t sure if he could handle surgery on top of that. He turns 13 on Thursday this week…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

That's good news.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm glad he threw up that piece of toy. Happy Birthday, Rocky!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Happy 13th birthday Rocky [emoji177][emoji252][emoji177]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday Gorgeous Rocky 🎂🎉 xxx


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Happy Birthday Rocky!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Raymond [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Rocky has graduated from radiation oncology treatments[emoji252][emoji177][emoji252]

Love this boy so much!!!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

jennretz said:


> Rocky has graduated from radiation oncology treatments
> 
> Love this boy so much!!!
> 
> ...


Go Rocky!! 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Gorgeous Rocky, such a lovely brave boy x


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

We love you Rocky!!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Way to go, Rocky!!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

My Rocky boy is having some rough days I knew this would come but I’m hoping he can rally. His appetite is off and he suddenly started appearing confused. He’s been to the oncologist and she’s referred us to the internist. First available appointment is December 29th. Prayers and healing vibes would be greatly appreciated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Christmas 2021 with their girlfriends (left to right)
Raymond (9), Kira (14), Duke (9), Ana (6), Sally (5) and Rocky (13)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

That's a great photo!....and a lot of fur. Your vacuum is gonna be working overtime though....


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

FurdogDad said:


> That's a great photo!....and a lot of fur. Your vacuum is gonna be working overtime though....


They were at my friend’s house and she DOES have a great vacuum  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Jenn, I'm going to be keeping all of you in my prayers. The wait for the internist will be torture. Sending hugs.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

jennretz said:


> My Rocky boy is having some rough days I knew this would come but I’m hoping he can rally. His appetite is off and he suddenly started appearing confused. He’s been to the oncologist and she’s referred us to the internist. First available appointment is December 29th. Prayers and healing vibes would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sending good thoughts and prayers for Rocky.


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

jennretz said:


> My Rocky boy is having some rough days I knew this would come but I’m hoping he can rally. His appetite is off and he suddenly started appearing confused. He’s been to the oncologist and she’s referred us to the internist. First available appointment is December 29th. Prayers and healing vibes would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sending good thoughts for Rocky. Been thinking of that sweet boy

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Sending outnpositive thoughts and prayers for sweet Rocky......


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Someone was having a good day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He looks great, happy boy!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

This is what rescue and rehabilitation is all about. So proud of this boy!









Raymond PT 01-05-22 #3







youtube.com













Raymond PT 01-05-22 #2







youtube.com













Raymond PT 01-05-22 #1







youtube.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Raymond is doing great! He is so lucky to have found someone like you. You do so much for your dogs. Raymond is proof of your dedication......


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

tikiandme said:


> Raymond is doing great! He is so lucky to have found someone like you. You do so much for your dogs. Raymond is proof of your dedication......


He’s doing all the hard work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Raymond, all your support, hard work, and much love shows in Raymond's accomplishments. He's an amazing boy and a very lucky one to have you as his mom.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

What a star he is, really wonderful how well he's doing!.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Please pray for Duke. He is currently hospitalized with a 50/50 chance of survival. He has aspirate pneumonia as a result of issues with his esophagus. This came on rather suddenly and I am still in shock. He was not able to walk today, is refusing all food and water. We may have to make some tough decisions this weekend.


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

Oh no! Sending good thoughts to you and Duke!! 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending love, hugs and positive thoughts to your beautiful boy Duke x


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Keeping all of you in my thoughts and prayers. 🙏💞


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Praying for sweet Duke......


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good thoughts and prayers to Duke.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Encouraging news! Duke is responding to meds and starting to eat again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Good news! Sending more positive thoughts your way.......


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

Awesome news!! 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Wonderful news, good boy Duke x


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Dukers is not the same as he was before this all started (suspected GOLPP) but he’s better than he was. We’ve changed how we feed him, added meds to help with motility and acid reflux and letting him go at his own pace. I love  this boy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Happy 10th Birthday Dukers! Love  you to the moon and back!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 10th Birthday Dukers, he looks so handsome in his Birthday Bandana!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Happy 10th Birthday Dukers, he looks so handsome in his Birthday Bandana!


Thank you! It’s the annual tradition


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

Happy Birthday Handsome Boy!! 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Happy Birthday Duke! That's a great bandana.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

FurdogDad said:


> Happy Birthday Duke! That's a great bandana.


We break it out every birthday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

lexie_bushey said:


> Happy Birthday Handsome Boy!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday Lovely Dukers x


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Happy Birthday Duke !! Tell your mom.... that birthdays are actually not a day.... but really a whole week celebration!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

KKaren said:


> Happy Birthday Duke !! Tell your mom.... that birthdays are actually not a day.... but really a whole week celebration!!!


Believe me, he knows  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Happy Birthday, you handsome devil! I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Rocky - almost 14 and still going strong albeit a little slower


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

jennretz said:


> Rocky - almost 14 and still going strong albeit a little slower
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love seeing him do so well!! 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Haven’t posted in awhile as we’ve had a lot of changes; including moving across the country.

Dukers has been having some health concerns and vets are beginning to suspect lung cancer. I’m trying to get him into an oncologist but appointments are two months out. 

I love this boy more than words can say. This is breaking my heart.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I hope somehow you can get an appt. with an oncologist sooner. Thinking of you and your boy......


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

tikiandme said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this. I hope somehow you can get an appt. with an oncologist sooner. Thinking of you and your boy......


I’m pretty devastated and still trying to process it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh Jenn, this makes me so sad....


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Ivyacres said:


> Oh Jenn, this makes me so sad....


I haven’t posted on FB because I’m not ready to yet. Still need more answers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's a lot to deal with especially with no appointments for 2 months. In your own time and whenever you are ready, I'm here for you just like many others. Hugs and prayers...🙏💓


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Sending hugs to Duke and you....


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers 🙏 x


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I’m so sorry. I’ll be thinking of the both of you!

I worked at an emergency/specialty hospital for awhile - cancellations happen ALL the time. Call everyday if you have to.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

aesthetic said:


> I’m so sorry. I’ll be thinking of the both of you!
> 
> I worked at an emergency/specialty hospital for awhile - cancellations happen ALL the time. Call everyday if you have to.


We are on the wait list but I was able to get an appointment at a different oncologist in two weeks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Prayers welcomed for Duke. He is hospitalized and not looking good (mass on lung, aspirate pneumonia and now mega esophagus)

I can’t imagine what life will be like without my boy











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FUReverGolden (Nov 24, 2021)

So sorry to hear Duke is in this way. Absolutely gut wrenching . Prayers for Duke and all that love him.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm so sorry. Praying for sweet Duke and for you.


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

So sorry. Sending good thoughts to you and Duke.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Goodness nooo, I'll keep all of you in my prayers, hugs to all.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry Jenn, sending prayers and hugs across x


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

RIP Duke
5/31/12-10/12/22


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry Jenn, sending hugs across. Run free gorgeous Duke xxx


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry. I am feeling sad with you.


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm so sorry Jen. [emoji20] run free sweet Duke

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

So very sorry for your loss. You've been a wonderful owner for all of your pups and have always done whatever you could in their times of need. My deepest condolences.


----------



## FUReverGolden (Nov 24, 2021)

Oh no. I am so very sorry. Not much information but I can only surmise that you made the most unselfish sacrifice. My heart and soul are with you. We have been there and empathize with you at this difficult time. Peace be with you. RIP wonderful sweet Duke ❤‍🩹


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

FUReverGolden said:


> Oh no. I am so very sorry. Not much information but I can only surmise that you made the most unselfish sacrifice. My heart and soul are with you. We have been there and empathize with you at this difficult time. Peace be with you. RIP wonderful sweet Duke [emoji3590]‍🩹


Duke developed aspirate pneumonia and we had recently discovered a mass on his lung. Six months ago he was diagnosed with Laryngeal Paralysis. This week they added mega esophagus to his list. It became too much for him to overcome and he fought a brave fight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FUReverGolden (Nov 24, 2021)

jennretz said:


> Duke developed aspirate pneumonia and we had recently discovered a mass on his lung. Six months ago he was diagnosed with Laryngeal Paralysis. This week they added mega esophagus to his list. It became too much for him to overcome and he fought a brave fight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unfortunately for both of us I can painfully relate. We had to make an abrupt decision so our Bailey would not succumb to a dire circumstance with an aggressive mast cell tumor( his breathing getting acutely difficult by the day) 😢 It’s never easy. It hurts deeply none the less . Hugs and comfort to you


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Jenn I'm so sorry for your loss. Sending hugs.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss of Duke. It's tough when you have to make an abrupt decision like that but watching them suffer is painful as well. Duke was a good boy. A lot of love was shared in your time together.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I’m so sorry for your loss of Duke, Jenn. It’s such a big hurt. Hugs and prayers. He was well loved.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Always the most laid back guy; the others took their cues from him[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Oh gosh I’m so, so sorry. I know sometimes it’s the best thing we can do for them, but I also know it hurts. I’ll be thinking of you.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Just seeing this. I'm so very sorry, Jenn. He was a wonderful boy. Hugs to you.......


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh Jenn... I'm so very sorry..... My heart breaks for you and I'm just weeping .... such a good boy, with so many many adventures that I loved reading about. He was so lucky you were his person... thinking of you .... may some of your memories give you comfort.... much love Karen


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Jenn, I’m so sorry. Thank you for sharing your boy and his amazingness with us. Sending you love.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I can’t even believe I have to post this but Rocky got very sick on me. The vet suspects lymphoma

He already has an appointment scheduled for next Wednesday with the oncologist because of his oral melanoma which remains in remission.

I’m not sure how much more time we will have with Rocky but we will make sure he is comfortable.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

My heart is breaking for you Jenn, sending hugs across to you all x


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm so sorry Jenn. Hugs to you and sweet Rocky! 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh my goodness, Jenn. Hang in there. Give your boy some extra smooches from all of his cheerleaders. And, give yourself a big hug. ❤


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Oh no. That's just too much!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

No I can't believe it! such sad news. 🙏


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh no. Way too much sad news. So sorry. 🙏🙏🙏


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I’m so sorry.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

RIP Rocky Whiskey 10-21-08 to 10-15-22

There are no words for this devastating loss. You were loved with all of our hearts  











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

So sorry Jenn. You gave him a great life! 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Oh Jen, I can't even imagine how devastating it is to lose both Duke and now Rocky. You gave Rocky such a great life. I can't even find words....


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your devastating loss Jenn, sending you love and hugs x


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Endless love to you, Jenn.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

RIP Rocky Whiskey
Oct 21, 2008 - Oct 15, 2022

There are no words. Rocky went into a breathing crisis yesterday and we had to make the most difficult decision; keep trying treatments and risk a very painful death or give him a peaceful passing with questions unanswered. I’m not sure I’ll ever be ok with having to make THIS decision without all the facts. 

This week would have been his 4 year adoption anniversary with us and the day we chose to celebrate his birthday, He passed 3 days after Duke and my heart is pretty raw.

Rocky was 10 when he came to live with us. He was confused because his first mother had passed away and he had been raised as an only dog. He was NOT a fan of Duke and Charlie wrestling matches and quickly became the policeman of all fun  Over time, he tolerated their play so long as it was not too close to him. He was the original dining room dog and graduated out of the dining room so we could bring Raymond in. He loved obedience! And while he wasn’t my KPA dog he practiced right along with Duke and could also do a 10 part chain. His favorite activity was swimming One time he wasn’t done swimming and jumped back in the pool after he had been blow dried. He loved to travel and got to see where I grew up, where Lindsay lived and was a real trooper for the drive to Texas. He was amazingly resilient and survived 13 months post terminal cancer diagnosis. He was such a loving boy

You will be missed my Rocky Roo. I hope you found Duke and Charlie; let them have a little fun though, ok?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

I can't begin to fathom the rawness of two losses so close. 😪


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh Jenn.... I'm so sorry.... sending all of my love to you.... run free Rocky ....


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

I am so very sorry for what you've been going through. Two such major losses within days is more than anyone should have to bear. Sending thoughts of healing and peace to you.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

Praying for you right now! I can’t even imagine. I lost 2 beloved animals a year apart and that was too close, cannot fathom how hard days apart is. Hugs and prayers! 😢 Take comfort in the knowledge they both had the best life with you and neither are sick or old anymore.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Oh Jenn, I’m so so sorry. I’ll be thinking of you. Your boys lived such a wonderful life with you



jennretz said:


> I’m not sure I’ll ever be ok with having to make THIS decision without all the facts.


I just wanted to sympathize with this because I let Kaizer go on Sept 7 after an 18-month long undiagnosed sickness. I tried SO hard, but we couldn’t figure it out. At the end, I very much had the same options as you: continue to try and risk a non-peaceful death, or let him go with as dignity and love as possible.
Making that choice is always so HARD, but infinitely harder, I think, when there are no answers, if it’s not clear whether the dog can get better. I doubt myself constantly, but it truly is the most selfless thing we could do for a dog we love so deeply. To prevent further suffering as much as possible is a very brave thing to do.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm very sorry. it's very tough to lose two like that. Kind thoughts to you.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

aesthetic said:


> Oh Jenn, I’m so so sorry. I’ll be thinking of you. Your boys lived such a wonderful life with you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm truly sorry about the loss of both of your boys. I wanted to post earlier but I'm glad I waited because aesthetic pretty much said what I wanted to better than I could. They had a great life with you and knew they were loved.


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

I am so very sorry. Such a heartbreaking loss of your two beautiful boys.💔


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

aesthetic said:


> Oh Jenn, I’m so so sorry. I’ll be thinking of you. Your boys lived such a wonderful life with you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m so sorry about your loss  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Just seeing this and I am stunned and broken hearted for you, Jenn. I am beyond sorry.....I just don't know what else to say.......


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I won’t be adding to this thread very much going forward. It was Duke, Charlie’s and Rocky’s thread.

Raymond hasn’t been feeling well for the last week and is refusing food. All tests are coming back normal now (platelets were low a week ago) but due to symptoms we have appointment with oncologist to get him established as a patient proactively.

In a surprising turn of events, Raymond is now a big brother to Four Lake’s Hope. She is a super sweet and motivated girl.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I hope we'll see a new thread...the adventures of Raymond and Hope!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Ivyacres said:


> I hope we'll see a new thread...the adventures of Raymond and Hope!


I Hope so too!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Duke, Charlie and Rocky were awesome boys. I loved following their stories.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

I’ve loved being able to follow the lives of your boys. Thanks for sharing them with us. Best wishes to Raymond and your new girl. She looks absolutely precious!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

jennretz said:


> I won’t be adding to this thread very much going forward. It was Duke, Charlie’s and Rocky’s thread.
> 
> Raymond hasn’t been feeling well for the last week and is refusing food. All tests are coming back normal now (platelets were low a week ago) but due to symptoms we have appointment with oncologist to get him established as a patient proactively.
> 
> ...



I hope you'll update us on both Raymond and Hope in another place... Sending all good prayers for Raymond and Miss Hope is a cutie pie ... Hugs


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Ivyacres said:


> I hope we'll see a new thread...the adventures of Raymond and Hope!


Totally agree!!


----------

